# [Various] Nvidia GTX 980Ti reviews



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NVidia youtube*
> GeForce® GTX™ 980 Ti enables a new level of capabilities and sets a new benchmark in gaming performance. Accelerated by the groundbreaking NVIDIA Maxwell™ architecture, it delivers the advanced technologies and horsepower to take on even the most challenging games at high settings in 4K and smooth, immersive virtual reality.


*Reviews:*


TechPowerUp
Anandtech
HardwareCanucks
OC3D
Bit-Tech
TechReport
PCPer
Zol
HWBattle
Guru3d
KitGuru
Tom's Hardware
MaximumPC
TechSpot
TweakTown
EuroGamer
ArsTechnica
PCGamer
HardwareZone
Hardware.fr
*Video reviews:*


OC3D
PCPer
LinusTechTips
NCIX
Gamer's Nexus
If you find a review that's not included in the OP please post a link and I'll try to add it as soon as possible.


----------



## Tarifas

Already?


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

Yup, this caught me by surprise too. Lets see the price in Europe...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarifas*
> 
> Already?


The first reviews are going up so there's no reason for not having a thread


----------



## Ramzinho

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/1.html

add it alatar


----------



## VSG

Al, it's the same PCB so waterblocks and aftermarket coolers that worked for Titan X will work for reference 980Ti also (I have confirmed this). Might want to make a note of that in the OP for those looking.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

The benchmarks look like it is a beast and it overclocks great. Many benchmarks put it faster than a Titan X, even overclocked, when the 980Ti is overclocked.

And $650 to boot. That is a welcome surprise.




































The dang thing pretty much trades blows with the AMD 295X2 dual GPU card (or 2 R9 290X cards) ... at nearly the same price!


----------



## Serandur

Is it launching already?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> Yup, this caught me by surprise too. Lets see the price in Europe...


549 pounds for Brits.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> 549 pounds for Brits.


I'm hoping that's for the custom cooler. £500 for reference would be lovely.


----------



## kx11

the chinese benches are so confusing , i like techpower's much more


----------



## zealord

wait what. Why the rush Nvidia. Why the rush hmm?


----------



## carlhil2

"wait what. Why the rush Nvidia. Why the rush hmm? " because they have it like that?


----------



## VSG

From TPU's review:
Quote:


> Idle temperatures are fine; idle-fan-off would have certainly been possible. Under load, the card reaches its thermal limit of 84°C after a minute of gaming or so, which will cause it to lower Boost clocks, and, as such, performance.


lol I expected this would be the case. They should have made this a bigger deal than just letting it slide by in a single sentence. Then again they don't talk about what fan profile, fan speed etc was used so it could be a case of a more aggressive fan profile being enough, at hopefully not too loud a fan noise. I wish someone had snuck in a temp sensor and measured VRM/VRAM temps also.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I feel it's a bit pointless to get such an expensive card mere months before Microsoft finalizes Directx12. It's also lacking Displayport 1.3, which I feel is a big omission at this stage. At least I can be positive about the price, which is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Serandur

Scanning them all over for an analysis of VRAM and stuff, must find mention. Can we be sure there's no 970-type segmentation?

And where be the custom models?


----------



## kael13

I allllmost want to upgrade from my 780... I'll see in a couple of months I suppose.

I still think (hope) Pascal is going to be _The One_


----------



## dVeLoPe

so who will be the first retailer to put it for sale and WHEN~!?!!!!!?


----------



## ondoy

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review,1.html

http://techreport.com/review/28356/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-graphics-card-reviewed

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/nvidia-gtx980-ti-review/

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-6GB-Review-Matching-TITAN-X-650


----------



## rv8000

Not much of a surprise performance wise, surprised to see it release at a much lower price than some of the initial rumors of 749/799, though I still feel the ratio of quality of visuals/performance vs price we've been getting the past few years is still seriously out of hand.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Need to find out which card will let me apply the most voltage.....









Might have to be patient and wait it out until the Radeon Fury is revealed. Don't want to keep returning cards because that gets old fast.


----------



## Tarifas

Meh i don't like the temperatures (I live in Greece mind you, summers are brutal here, 36C is normal for my room) then again if fiji doesn't deliver...


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'm hoping that's for the custom cooler. £500 for reference would be lovely.


No, reference @ 549:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap9U4SGJayk&feature=youtu.be&t=109


----------



## s-x

Whats funny is, if you are interested in 4k or downscaling 4k to a lower resolution, the 295x2 is still the way to go. Its $550 on newegg atm after rebate and discounts, and it crushes the 980ti at those resolutions.


----------



## Rickles

At double the performance of my 7970 and with a shield tablet that is getting dusty I think this is a must buy for me.


----------



## Alatar

Adding most of the normal reviews atm. Linking video reviews would be really helpful since finding those will take longer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> Whats funny is, if you are interested in 4k or downscaling 4k to a lower resolution, the 295x2 is still the way to go. Its $550 on newegg atm after rebate and discounts, and it crushes the 980ti at those resolutions.


It's a dual GPU, it'll never be directly competing with a single GPU card. You'll see the same situation with AMD's own high end card.


----------



## gooface

Time to sell the 780!!!!


----------



## kingduqc

trading blow when OC with a titan x for 350$ less.







Hope the custom boards get out around the same time as the 390x.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Scanning them all over for an analysis of VRAM and stuff, must find mention. Can we be sure there's no 970-type segmentation?


I'm not even sure how you'd look for such a thing. And no don't bother with Nai's benchmark since he publicly stated it was flawed and basically useless for what it was intended to do.

That being said I'd be surprised if nVidia pulled another 970 within such a short time frame.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> The benchmarks look like it is a beast and it overclocks great. Many benchmarks put it faster than a Titan X, even overclocked, when the 980Ti is overclocked.
> 
> And $650 to boot. That is a welcome surprise.


The 980ti isn't going to be faster at the same clocks than a Titan X. It's just not going to happen since the Titan X is strictly better.

That being said $650 is the perfect price for this and I am glad NVIDIA did not stupidly price it at $799. Then again I am pretty much convinced NVIDIA is leaking these really high prices so that when they release the cards people are happy the price is lower. This is the 3rd time in a row for an NVIDIA release where the price was lower than rumored for months. It makes 4k single GPU a reality for a much larger crowd than the Titan X did, but also doesn't completely shove aside early adopters of Titan X since they disabled 2 SMMs.

Can't wait to read all the AMD diehards posts trying to spin NVIDIA releasing this now into them being "scared" of Fiji and it's 4GB frame buffer...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarifas*
> 
> Meh i don't like the temperatures (I live in Greece mind you, summers are brutal here, 36C is normal for my room) then again if fiji doesn't deliver...


Then increase the fan speed beyond the pitiful 22% NVIDIA's stock profile runs at. Actually you'd be increasing your room temps by doing that since the air would be disappating faster off the card, but it's just physics. A 250+ watt card is going to be hot, period.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Laughing the same way at when 970 was released ...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Scanning them all over for an analysis of VRAM and stuff, must find mention. Can we be sure there's no 970-type segmentation?
> 
> And where be the custom models?


The memory is like the Titan ... no issues like the 970.

Yes there will be custom models. EVGA and Asus have already announced them.


----------



## Conspiracy

price and benchmarks are a very exciting surprise. i was ready to spend way much more


----------



## yesitsmario

Was not expecting this, cool!


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I'm not even sure how you'd look for such a thing. And no don't bother with Nai's benchmark since he publicly stated it was flawed and basically useless for what it was intended to do.
> 
> That being said I'd be surprised if nVidia pulled another 970 within such a short time frame.


The same way anyone actually noticed it last time, VRAM usage on games like SoM and with max textures. Or ask Nvidia directly, now that we're aware of the possibility.


----------



## L36

$650 is not a bad deal considering its within 10% of the titan x stock for stock. Lets see how AMD counters this.


----------



## Rickles

I might wait for the EVGA hybrid if they really are going to run that hot...


----------



## yesitsmario

Performance is really close to Titan X, wow! $650 seems to be a good deal.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Performance is really close to Titan X, wow! $650 is a good deal.


That or the Titan is the biggest overpriced piece of hardware ever created?

But but, look at the compute powah!!!!!


----------



## Arizonian

At $650 close to Titan X performance, even if it doesn't over clock too well due to thermals, looks like Titan X stock performance for $350 less.









For myself, with HBM around corner from AMD or HBM2 from Nvidia supposedly beginning of the year, it's a little too late. Skipping the 980TI regardless if I go G-sync and waiting on Pascal.


----------



## Alatar

Official announcement video:


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn was not expecting that price in UK. Time to sell that 970 fast.


----------



## Somasonic

This looks nice, real nice. Might be time to offload the 780's and pick up one of these


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Official announcement video:


Nice


----------



## dVeLoPe

when will it launch??

some people say tommorow some people say tuesday...

ii need to know cause f its tommorow i can call off work to camp for tonight


----------



## PureBlackFire

my beautiful Titan X...







such a short reign...


----------



## Ramzinho

Yet again have to applaud Nvidia for their Marketing techniques. they made huge sale numbers off the 970/980 then went with the titan X that sold A LOT







.. now this.. their marketing team deserves a really good vacation and a raise. I feel for the people who bought a TitanX but in the meantime i'm happy for the industry .. Prices got a bit higher than it used to be. but still within range. Now let's see what AMD will Bring to the table and what HBM + DX12 will introduce next year..

for me i'm set for what ever comes in late 2016 so hoping it's good.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I might wait for the EVGA hybrid if they really are going to run that hot...


That or throw a water block on it when EK releases one.


----------



## yesitsmario

Woah, 290X slightly creeping up on the 980?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Official announcement video:


Now THAT is how you make a video ... not some lame 8 second one.


----------



## Robenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> At $650 close to Titan X performance, even if it doesn't over clock too well due to thermals, looks like Titan X stock performance for $350 less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, with HBM around corner from AMD or HBM2 from Nvidia supposedly beginning of the year, it's a little too late. Skipping the 980TI regardless if I go G-sync and waiting on Pascal.


I wonder if there will be supply delays for HBM 2.0 as from what I understand they haven't finalized design. Any info on that?


----------



## kx11

980 Ti drivers are out + KEPLER Performance fix

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1558212


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Official announcement video:


Makes AMD's video look like it was made in MS Paint. Gotta hand it to them, they have great marketing.


----------



## yesitsmario

Ya, AMD's teaser video sucked, hope their actual announcement video is decent.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robenger*
> 
> I wonder if there will be supply delays for HBM 2.0 as from what I understand they haven't finalized design. Any info on that?


No, but it would be off topic here anyway.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> my beautiful Titan X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a short reign...


Depending on how your card overclocks, the Titan X may be slightly better while having more memory. I know my card overclocks better than what the reviews have on their site so I'm a little worried. If I do sell my Titan-X I'm probably going to buy a used 980 and hold out until Pascal unless the want for the 980ti Classy is too strong (or STRIX).


----------



## Alatar

Also good to note that the 980 did indeed get a price drop to $499

And the 970 has also been reduced to $309


----------



## i7monkey

Don't worry in 4 months 980Ti buyers will get screwed when a full chip 980Ti Metal comes out.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Also good to note that the 980 did indeed get a price drop to $499
> 
> And the 970 has also been reduced to $309


That's less of a price drop than I would have expected and seriously nothing to me. It means 980 resale value is still great; excellent.

Price/performance from the 980 to 980Ti remains intact, it seems, while the 980 is still quite a bit overpriced relative to the 970. Interesting.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The 980ti isn't going to be faster at the same clocks than a Titan X. It's just not going to happen since the Titan X is strictly better.
> 
> That being said $650 is the perfect price for this and I am glad NVIDIA did not stupidly price it at $799. Then again I am pretty much convinced NVIDIA is leaking these really high prices so that when they release the cards people are happy the price is lower. This is the 3rd time in a row for an NVIDIA release where the price was lower than rumored for months. It makes 4k single GPU a reality for a much larger crowd than the Titan X did, but also doesn't completely shove aside early adopters of Titan X since they disabled 2 SMMs.
> 
> Can't wait to read all the AMD diehards posts trying to spin NVIDIA releasing this now into them being "scared" of Fiji and it's 4GB frame buffer...
> Then increase the fan speed beyond the pitiful 22% NVIDIA's stock profile runs at. Actually you'd be increasing your room temps by doing that since the air would be disappating faster off the card, but it's just physics. A 250+ watt card is going to be hot, period.


If it's even within 5% of the TX it's a win. And I fully expected a $650 price tag but was thrown for a loop at $799 rumors.


----------



## SoloCamo

AMD will need to drop the 390x at 600 or less if they want any sales... especially if the frame buffer is 'only' 4gb. I can't justify sidegrading to another 4gb card, so even if the performance is there for many looking to go 4k or are already there it's going to really need to beat the titan X by a decent margin at that res..

Looking forward to see what this card does on aftermarket coolers


----------



## Alatar

Nvidia also announcing *GameWorks VR*
Quote:


> GameWorks VR includes:
> 
> -NVIDIA Multi-Res Shading (MRS) - An innovative new rendering technique for VR. With NVIDIA MRS, each part of an image is rendered at a resolution that better matches the pixel density of the final displayed VR image. This technology uses the multi-projection architecture of the GeForce GTX 980 Ti GPU to render multiple viewports in a single pass. The result: substantial performance improvements for VR games.
> 
> -VR SLI - Provides increased performance for VR apps. Multiple GPUs can be assigned a specific eye to dramatically accelerate stereo rendering. With the GPU affinity application programming interface, VR SLI allows scaling for PCs with two or more GPUs.
> 
> -Context Priority - Enables control over GPU scheduling to support advanced VR features such as asynchronous time warp. This cuts latency and quickly adjusts images as gamers move their heads, without the need to re-render a new frame.
> 
> -Direct Mode - Delivers plug-and-play compatibility for VR headsets. With Direct Mode, the NVIDIA graphics driver recognizes the headset as a VR display rather than a standard desktop monitor, providing a more seamless user experience.
> 
> -Front Buffer Rendering - Lets the GPU to render directly to the front buffer to reduce latency.
> 
> An alpha version of the GameWorks VR SDK is already in the hands of - and receiving positive feedback from - VR industry leaders such as CCP Games, Epic Games, HTC, Oculus, and Valve.
> 
> - See more at: http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2015/05/31/gameworks-vr/#sthash.T59tzocI.dpuf


http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2015/05/31/gameworks-vr/


----------



## darealist

It would actually help AMD if they leak something. They are so quiet and are losing the hype to 980 ti, the Titan X killer.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> AMD will need to drop the 390x at 600 or less if they want any sales... especially if the frame buffer is 'only' 4gb. I can't justify sidegrading to another 4gb card, so even if the performance is there for many looking to go 4k or are already there it's going to really need to beat the titan X by a decent margin at that res..
> 
> Looking forward to see what this card does on aftermarket coolers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nvidia also announcing *GameWorks VR*
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2015/05/31/gameworks-vr/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> It would actually help AMD if they leak something. They are so quiet and are losing the hype to 980 ti, the Titan X killer.


Really don't want to say it, but AMD are so boned.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> That's less of a price drop than I would have expected and seriously nothing to me. It means 980 resale value is still great; excellent.
> 
> Price/performance from the 980 to 980Ti remains intact, it seems, while the 980 is still quite a bit overpriced relative to the 970. Interesting.


Yea, i won't take that much of a loss when i sell my 980 sli set. As a matter of fact i already post them up for sale locally on craigslist for $450


----------



## NexusRed

I feel really bad for Titan X owners right now. It's like the Titan and 780Ti all over again. 95+-% the performance of a Titan X for much less.


----------



## Malinkadink

Well, im sorry AMD, but a $650 980 Ti, gsync in windowed mode, i'm gonna have to stay with the green team


----------



## xSociety

So tempting to go back to a single card again. Can't wait to see WC performance with this bad boy.


----------



## carlhil2

I would like to give props to Hardware Battle, that is all..


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> my beautiful Titan X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a short reign...


you did not.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> I feel really bad for Titan X owners right now. It's like the Titan and 780Ti all over again. 95+-% the performance of a Titan X for much less.


Don't. They knew a cheaper if not faster gpu would be released within months. Its the price they are willing to pay for up to day 1 performance.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Don't worry in 4 months 980Ti buyers will get screwed when a full chip 980Ti Metal comes out.


Then, I will hop on THAT train, simple really..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> I feel really bad for Titan X owners right now. It's like the Titan and 780Ti all over again. 95+-% the performance of a Titan X for much less.


Don't feel bad for me... I still would take my cards... The extra vram, extra 3 months, and then I have 2 very good overclockers... so the only Ti's that'll beat my cards more than likely are big deal cards.


----------



## dVeLoPe

WHEN DOES IT LAUNCH!?!?!!?!??


----------



## CBZ323

AMD is going to have a hard time with this one. Nvidia is playing hard this time.

Most likely Fury will exceed the 980 Ti performace by a bit but will come at a higher price.

Nvidia knew this and decided to chop the price and leave AMD hanging with a more expensive card that is ony a little faster.

It will be an exciting summer.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Really don't want to say it, but AMD are so boned.


Eh I dunno.

However you gotta admit it's a pretty good day:

-980Ti
-Mobile G-sync
-Gameworks VR
-980 price cut
-970 price cut
-kepler performance drivers


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Wait, they launched Mobile G-Sync with the new driver too? Ouch, that's gonna piss off the FreeSync rules crowd.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> I feel really bad for Titan X owners right now. It's like the Titan and 780Ti all over again. 95+-% the performance of a Titan X for much less.


But that Vram!









Also from what I've seen the 980ti isn't overclocking as well as some Titan X's are, none have hit 1500 MHz on the samples they were given. That could be due to the stock bios limiting things though which is the same issue with the Titan X. Wonder what custom bios's will bring to the table!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Eh I dunno.
> 
> However you gotta admit it's a pretty good day:
> 
> -980Ti
> -Mobile G-sync
> -Gameworks VR
> -980 price cut
> -970 price cut
> -kepler performance drivers


Don't forget windowed G-SYNC now! (up to SLI users though, not 3 or 4 way)


----------



## VSG

Some good test videos here:


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> I feel really bad for Titan X owners right now. It's like the Titan and 780Ti all over again. 95+-% the performance of a Titan X for much less.


I love posts like this. People act like NVIDIA hasn't done this before and that Titan X buyers were just dummies who had no idea there was going to be a 980ti. Hint, 99.9% of Titan X owners already knew this would happen and the only question was would it be a cut down or a full version (and thus a slap in the face to TX owners as GDDR5 only costs about $20-$25 a GB so there wouldn't be any way to justify the price difference then). As a TX owner I have no problems with this release or my purchase. Now people can stop saying it costs a fortune to play at 4k, and I still get to have the top card for my e-peen







$300 (for custom variants) isn't a make or break for me in fact I just spent almost $300 on stuff I didn't even "need" for my water cooling loop to make it nicer and slightly better performing.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> But that Vram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from what I've seen the 980ti isn't overclocking as well as some Titan X's are, none have hit 1500 MHz on the samples they were given. That could be due to the stock bios limiting things though which is the same issue with the Titan X. Wonder what custom bios's will bring to the table!


That's ok, nothing that the Classy, etc., can't solve..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> But that Vram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from what I've seen the 980ti isn't overclocking as well as some Titan X's are, none have hit 1500 MHz on the samples they were given. That could be due to the stock bios limiting things though which is the same issue with the Titan X. Wonder what custom bios's will bring to the table!
> Don't forget windowed G-SYNC now! (up to SLI users though, not 3 or 4 way)


Never trust reviewers when it comes to OCing.

1) they don't have the time

2) they're quite often clueless about OCing


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Yea, i won't take that much of a loss when i sell my 980 sli set. As a matter of fact i already post them up for sale locally on craigslist for $450


Not sure if you got them with 980s too, but I got mine with Batman: AK and TW3 as well, both of which I was planning to buy at launch anyway. I think I'll literally end up breaking even selling my 980 now, or close to it.









Awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Eh I dunno.
> 
> However you gotta admit it's a pretty good day:
> 
> -980Ti
> -Mobile G-sync
> -Gameworks VR
> -980 price cut
> -970 price cut
> -kepler performance drivers


Yes, great day.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

No back plate.







Why?

That annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> No back plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> That annoys the hell out of me.


Just wait for third party cards with them.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so when does it laujnch tonight or tommorow night?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> It would actually help AMD if they leak something. They are so quiet and are losing the hype to 980 ti, the Titan X killer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Really don't want to say it, but AMD are so boned.


You guys are forgetting that Nvidia is releasing stuff to the net about one card on a random Sunday while AMD will be launching their entire lineup at E3. I think that even with AMD's poor reputation and lackluster timing they're still going to have more eyes on target than the 980ti.

Doesn't even matter if you have no intention of watching AMD's show, you'll likely end up checking it out anyways in interest of the many games they'll be showcasing, and the enthusiast audience that sits around arguing on forums on a Sunday represents an infinitesimally small fraction of the people that will be watching.

Now let's see how badly they screw it up....


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Yea, i won't take that much of a loss when i sell my 980 sli set. As a matter of fact i already post them up for sale locally on craigslist for $450


980's have been selling for $450 for months. How I got mine. LoL


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

This from PCPer was interesting, regarding the 980 and DirectX 12 ...
Quote:


> Some News on DirectX 12
> 
> First up, let's talk about DirectX 12. As we near the release of Windows 10 this summer you'll hear more about DX12 than you could ever imagine, with Intel, AMD and NVIDIA all banging the drum loud and clear. At this point, not everything can be divulged but NVIDIA wanted to be sure we understood that there were two very different aspects of the DX12 story: better CPU utilizing and efficiency along with new features that require new hardware. We have all heard the stories (ours included) talking about the backwards compatibility of DX12 for currently shipping GPUs, but that only accounts for the improved CPU utilization and efficiency portions of DX12. While that is critically important, there are indeed new features that require new GPU hardware to take advantage of, just like in all previous DirectX releases.
> 
> *In terms of new features, there are currently two different feature levels: Feature Level 12.0 and Feature Level 12.1. Feature level 12.0 supports new rendering technologies like tiled resources, bindless textures and typed UAV access. 12.1 is more advanced and includes the 12.0 features but adds conservative raster and raster ordered views.*
> 
> *NVIDIA says that GM200 supports another feature as well: volume tiled resources.* This additional feature brings support for 3D textures to be used in the tiled resource capability, utilizing less memory by only storing the specific tiles of textures required for rendering at that time. The tiled resources feature listed as a requirement for Feature Level 12.0 only needs to support 2D textures. With a 3D texture though a developer has the ability to store an additional dimension of data; NVIDIA gave an example of smoke where the third dimension of texture might indicate the pressure of the fluid, changing the color and response of the physics based on that 3rd dimension of data.
> 
> Conservative raster improves pixel coverage determination moving away from specific sample points and instead will register as covered if any portion of the pixel is covered by the geometry in question. This does come with some kind of performance penalty, of course, but it has the ability to improve coverage recognition for better image quality with new rendering techniques. NVIDIA gave the example of ray traced shadows that are free of aliasing image quality issues.
> 
> *There is a still lot yet to be shown or discussed about DX12 but we can confirm now that Maxwell will support DirectX 12 Feature Level 12.1 as well as the volume tiled resources capability.* I'm sure we'll hear AMD's side of this story very soon as well and hopefully some news from Microsoft this summer will help us better understand the overall direction of the API.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Holy smokes! I was searching for as much info as I could find on this card a little bit over an hour ago, went to eat dinner then when I got back BOOM a whole slew of reviews dropped.


----------



## barsh90

Any word of availability?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> Whats funny is, if you are interested in 4k or downscaling 4k to a lower resolution, the 295x2 is still the way to go. Its $550 on newegg atm after rebate and discounts, and it crushes the 980ti at those resolutions.


Frame time variance.

Oh, and that hideous water cooler hanging off of it.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That's ok, nothing that the Classy, etc., can't solve..


Hopefully! My card pooped out around 1558 MHz but wasn't stable at all. Would be interesting seeing 980ti's hitting 1600 MHz+ speeds. I still have $80 in EVGA bucks that need to be spent lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Never trust reviewers when it comes to OCing.
> 
> 1) they don't have the time
> 
> 2) they're quite often clueless about OCing


That's true. Same thing happened with the Titan X. Will be fun when the custom cards arrive


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> No back plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> That annoys the hell out of me.


The EVGA SuperClocked version has a backplate. I'll wait for there's to hit. As badly as I want one right now I can wait.


----------



## Benny89

I am kind of noob in graphic cards, but I want to make best bet with SLI 980 Ti,

Some of you wrote here about Metal or Classy editions? Should I wait for them before purchasing 980 Ti? How much time after release those editions usually come out?

I don't want to buy 980 Ti only to see better edition month later- can any one give me some good advice regarding it? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## gooface

ITS FOR SALE ON NVIDIA'S SITE NOW:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu

I have one in the cart... not sure what to do...


----------



## Rawhide

Wow, I'm seeing reviews with performance so close to the Titan X it basically makes it irrelevant. Reasonable price for a top tier card too. AMD has it's hands full with this one, hope they can deliver.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> ITS FOR SALE ON NVIDIA'S SITE NOW:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu
> 
> I have one in the cart... not sure what to do...


Wait for the custom cooled ones. (plus that one only comes with batman(missing the witcher 3))


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so when does it laujnch tonight or tommorow night?


NV have a twitch stream for the 2nd,so I would say that is when they will be launched


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing reviews with performance so close to the Titan X it basically makes it irrelevant. Reasonable price for a top tier card too. AMD has it's hands full with this one, hope they can deliver.


I'm looking at this way..

A) AMD does truly have something much faster (why the rush to launch and steal thunder and 'cheap' price otherwise?)

B) They just want to undercut any chance of AMD making profit on their card (HBM will not be cheap, nor is a AIO cooler)

C) All of the above


----------



## Ghoxt

Makes things very interesting especially if the regular 980 drops in price as Tiny Tom Logan expects...

Also the pricing looks like its set for those who were on the shelf and the Titan X too expensive for them.

Love how Tiny Tom says the 980 "T.I." stands for "T"itan "I"rrellivant. This will an interesting week.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I am kind of noob in graphic cards, but I want to make best bet with SLI 980 Ti,
> 
> Some of you wrote here about Metal or Classy editions? Should I wait for them before purchasing 980 Ti? How much time after release those editions usually come out?
> 
> I don't want to buy 980 Ti only to see better edition month later- can any one give me some good advice regarding it? Thank you very much in advance!


Well, rule number one is there is *always* something better just around the corner. I'm personally sitting on my 2 780s until Pascal comes out next year. I'll jump into the "1080" (or whatever they call it), and within six months there will be a 1080 ti that outperforms it - it's just the nature of the beast. Should you get the 980 ti now or wait? Really a question only you can answer.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I am kind of noob in graphic cards, but I want to make best bet with SLI 980 Ti,
> 
> Some of you wrote here about Metal or Classy editions? Should I wait for them before purchasing 980 Ti? How much time after release those editions usually come out?
> 
> I don't want to buy 980 Ti only to see better edition month later- can any one give me some good advice regarding it? Thank you very much in advance!


The Metal card was a rumor that for all we know is the 980ti. The classy edition cards are just beefed up in terms of phases and power delivery, so unless you like flashing and overclocking your cards the premium for one isn't much better. But it is nice having a bios switch and still being under warranty. My guess is a few weeks before we see the custom cards but who knows, it may even be sooner depending on how much Nvidia wants to undercut AMD. The least you can do is wait for what AMD releases and see how the competition pans out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> ITS FOR SALE ON NVIDIA'S SITE NOW:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu
> 
> I have one in the cart... not sure what to do...


Resist!


----------



## Saiyansnake




----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> ITS FOR SALE ON NVIDIA'S SITE NOW:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu
> 
> I have one in the cart... not sure what to do...


checkout?


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Resist!!


Yeah I think I will hold back, they want $60 in sales tax and I can do better than that... I think I might go with a non-ref cooler this time around too.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Yeah I think I will hold back, they want $60 in sales tax and I can do better than that... I think I might go with a non-ref cooler this time around too.


I think bhphotovideo and newegg are the way to go as they don't charge taxes(at least in my state)


----------



## Ganf

Guys without Titan X's shed a single tear for the people who bought them on launch just as soon as they could spam the buy button when the price is announced.

As soon as the 980ti is up for order they do the same thing without paying any heed to what they just learned from all the Titan X owners.

These knee-jerk reactions are priceless....


----------



## GorillaSceptre

I'm positive that AMD have a winner now. Nvidia would not make the Titan X irrelevant if they didn't have to.

I'm really happy that the Ti is $649, now to wait and see who wins









What happened to pcper.. They sound like Nvidia reps these days


----------



## Rickles

I ordered one from Nvidia's store, picked 2 day shipping so let's see if it comes on the 2nd...


----------



## TopicClocker

I must say, I'm quite impressed, £550 for a GTX 980 Ti, the cheapest GTX 970s are around £250 or so, two of them in SLI would be about £500, not bad pricing in my opinion.
Of course, two GTX 970s in SLI are potentially slightly faster but a slight overclock should make up for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> Yup, this caught me by surprise too. Lets see the price in Europe...


Apparently it's £550 going by EuroGamer.
Quote:


> The GTX 980 Ti certainly isn't cheap. Nvidia always charges a premium for its top-end cards - because it can. The new GPU costs £550 in the UK, 605 Euros in the EU and $650 (plus sales tax) in the USA.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> 549 pounds for Brits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'm hoping that's for the custom cooler. £500 for reference would be lovely.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> I'm looking at this way..
> 
> A) AMD does truly have something much faster (why the rush to launch and steal thunder and 'cheap' price otherwise?)
> 
> B) They just want to undercut any chance of AMD making profit on their card (HBM will not be cheap, nor is a AIO cooler)
> 
> C) All of the above


My thoughts as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm positive that AMD have a winner now. Nvidia would not make the Titan X irrelevant if they didn't have to.
> 
> I'm really happy that the Ti is $649, now to wait and see who wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to pcper.. They sound like Nvidia reps these days


Same here. This sounds weird but 980 Ti at $649 actually makes me even more excited about Fiji LOL


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm positive that AMD have a winner now. Nvidia would not make the Titan X irrelevant if they didn't have to.


Good theory, hope it's true. Exciting time to be into GPUs.









And yeah, they pretty much eliminated the Titan X as a (reasonable) choice for gamers with this, which is very surprising. They just shot their flagship down... things that make you go "hmmmm".


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, 290X slightly creeping up on the 980?


don't act surprised.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so is nvidia.com the only place to buy it right now??

i dont want the reference one


----------



## denman

I was planning on waiting for the new AMD card, but at this price, I'm going for the 980Ti (upgrading from a 690) and going for the Acer 1440p/144Hz/IPS/GYSNC monitor (I don't know the model number off hand).

I'm excited now.


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> My thoughts as well.
> Same here. This sounds weird but 980 Ti at $649 actually makes me even more excited about Fiji LOL


See, I dunno. Will it be worth it when we have 14/10nm coming out next year. Maybe for people with a few gens behind, but with 970s and a 290x, I don't know if its a good idea at all for us.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Any word on the release of the non-ref coolers? Or did I just miss something and they will release tomorrow as well?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so is nvidia.com the only place to buy it right now??
> 
> i dont want the reference one


Why wouldn't you? They run cooler than the ACX coolers from EVGA and look cooler also. Throw in the Titan X killer and BOOM!


----------



## Tojara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> don't act surprised.


I'm excited to see Fiji keeping up with Nvidia's flagship next year


----------



## dVeLoPe

well i want the 980ti classified version


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Why wouldn't you? They run cooler than the ACX coolers from EVGA and look cooler also. Throw in the Titan X killer and BOOM!


How do you know that the Ref cooler runs cooler than the EVGA one?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm positive that AMD have a winner now. Nvidia would not make the Titan X irrelevant if they didn't have to.
> 
> I'm really happy that the Ti is $649, now to wait and see who wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to pcper.. They sound like Nvidia reps these days


I take it you haven't watched the other video reviews of this card yet? They are also pretty much the same. Apparently this card is a gaming beast for the money.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> How do you know that the Ref cooler runs cooler than the EVGA one?


I've had the ACX coolers on my 770, 780ti, and 980. In all cases the reference style ran cooler than the ACX. Especially in SLI.

*Disclaimer: Just my experiences with my case and setup.

*EDIT:* I'm not paying $40 tax. So I guess I wait for either Newegg, EVGA, ot Amazon.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.sweclockers.com/test/20523-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti

So its slower than Titan X in every game, and when both are OC'd.


----------



## dVeLoPe

yea exactly why i wont buy it althought its in my cart and im super excitied!!

anyone find non-ref for sale link it!!!!!!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> pretty sure he's trolling.


Not at all just personal experience. Not a big difference, just a few degrees and in SLI.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

I would hope people take a hard look at the Titan X, and then try say with a straight face that it wasn't a rip-off.. But at least Titan owners got the king for a while (and still do to some extent).

But damn the margins on those thing's must of been hundreds of dollars..


----------



## Master__Shake

well the titan x got to enjoy their cards for 3 months before the 980ti does that make the 1000 dollars worth it?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

No he said in SLI. So if he had two OCed cards dumping heat in the chassis and had bad exhaust, then I could see it being worse than reference cards that blow the heat out of back of the PCIe bracket.


----------



## Onyxian

Oh.. Oh no.. I want 2.. underwater.

Would my 4790k bottleneck them badly?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Oh.. Oh no.. I want 2.. underwater.
> 
> Would my 4790k bottleneck them badly?


no.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> well the titan x got to enjoy their cards for 3 months before the 980ti does that make the 1000 dollars worth it?


Depends if people work or take out a loan


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> I was planning on waiting for the new AMD card, but at this price, I'm going for the 980Ti (upgrading from a 690) and going for the Acer 1440p/144Hz/IPS/GYSNC monitor (I don't know the model number off hand).
> 
> I'm excited now.


I'd wait for the PG279Q before spending $800 on the one monitor of its type with a seemingly loose QC.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> No he said in SLI. So if he had two OCed cards dumping heat in the chassis and had bad exhaust, then I could see it being worse than reference cards that blow the heat out of back of the PCIe bracket.


I actually have 2 non-reference 980s in sli (MSI OC edition) And in heavy loads the top one never gets hotter than 78, and bottom one runs 10 degrees colder. The reviews seem to point out that in sli they get 83C in sli. I had the reference ones from evga and they did tend to go about 85C in a closed case. So yea, in personal experience, reference ones run Hotter.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I actually have 2 non-reference 980s in sli (MSI OC edition) And in heavy loads the top one never gets hotter than 78, and bottom one runs 10 degrees colder. The reviews seem to point out that in sli they get 83C in sli.


are they running in a case or open air bench?

makes a big difference.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I take it you haven't watched the other video reviews of this card yet? They are also pretty much the same. Apparently this card is a gaming beast for the money.


Actually i did, and as usual Linus didn't hold back. He's probably the one i trust most. Yeah, the Ti looks great, it might be my next card









I mentioned pcper because they spent most of their review talking about AMD's power draw lol. When they referred to the Titan X they said it's "not as valuable for gaming", as if they actually believe it's good for anything else


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> are they running in a case or open air bench?
> 
> makes a big difference.


In a closed case


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/test/20523-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti
> 
> So its slower than Titan X in every game, and when both are OC'd.


This is the ref. cooler, just wait until people put these beasts underwater.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I'd wait for the PG279Q before spending $800 on the one monitor of its type with a seemingly loose QC.


Yea I want that monitor too, hoping it can improve the QC (Acer QC isn't terrible IMO but some amount of backlight bleed is a given on the XB270HU which sucks) do ULMB up to 120hz and allow for 3D. Most of all though I hope for $800 or less and not taking a freaking age to release like the first swift did, if isn't coming out in 3 months or less I'm going Acer.

EDIT: post # 8888


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I actually have 2 non-reference 980s in sli (MSI OC edition) And in heavy loads the top one never gets hotter than 78, and bottom one runs 10 degrees colder. The reviews seem to point out that in sli they get 83C in sli. I had the reference ones from evga and they did tend to go about 85C in a closed case. So yea, in personal experience, reference ones run Hotter.


Well you don't know his setup so he may not be trolling. It could be two cards in a small chassis with an air cooler on the CPU and bad exhaust. I could see reference cards being better in some scenarios over ACX tbh


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Actually i did, and as usual Linus didn't hold back. He's probably the one i trust most. Yeah, the Ti looks great, it might be my next card


Yep, Linus made no bones about the 980ti basically taking the Titan X out of the equation. The whole thing has me scratching my head a bit.... They shot their flagship card down after just a few months at a reasonable price no less. Something is afoot.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I actually have 2 non-reference 980s in sli (MSI OC edition) And in heavy loads the top one never gets hotter than 78, and bottom one runs 10 degrees colder. The reviews seem to point out that in sli they get 83C in sli. I had the reference ones from evga and they did tend to go about 85C in a closed case. So yea, in personal experience, reference ones run Hotter.


The cooler used on the 980ti ref, is the vapour chamber version. It works better for high TDP cards vs. low TDP cards with a low surface area of conduction like the 980.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Oh.. Oh no.. I want 2.. underwater.
> 
> Would my 4790k *bottleneck* them badly?


This is probably the only word in the english language I detest.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> This is the ref. cooler, just wait until people put these beasts underwater.


Not to mention the custom board ones from asus, msi and gigabyte.
I remember when i got the 780 gtx SC it ran faster than the reference one, and gained 8-10fps on every game out of the box.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Not to mention the custom board ones from asus, msi and gigabyte.
> I remember when i got the 780 gtx SC it ran faster than the reference one, and gained 8-10fps on every game out of the box.


Yeah, if you don't WC, then the custom cards are way better than the ref. cooled.










My G1 Gaming 970 reaches 1600Mhz Core and 8GHz Memory, at stock voltage. That's on top of the G1 Factory Overclock!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> This is the ref. cooler, just wait until people put these beasts underwater.


Won't make a difference till we get KPE/Classifieds/HoF cards that can do 1600MHz consistently under water (if they even will be able to). Most TX's can do 1450-1500 under water with some capable of more.


----------



## ondoy

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti,4164.html


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> I was planning on waiting for the new AMD card, but at this price, I'm going for the 980Ti (upgrading from a 690) and going for the Acer 1440p/144Hz/IPS/GYSNC monitor (I don't know the model number off hand).
> 
> I'm excited now.


I'd wait. For all you know the 390x can come out, and the prices may drop $50 or more if lucky... (yes I'm hopeful) - point being is the 780 dropped real fast once the 290x hit.


----------



## Cyclonic

Nvidia knows AMD has something good, else they would not release this @ 650, they would of released it @ 799. So we know now the new AMD card will be faster but more expensive then the 980TI and maybe even faster then the Titan X.

So Nvidia just says well we got a card that is 200/300 cheaper for just 5% less in benchmarks.

I really hope this is the case because Nvidia gonna get there new cards out faster if AMD has them beat.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Yep, Linus made no bones about the 980ti basically taking the Titan X out of the equation. The whole thing has me scratching my head a bit.... They shot their flagship card down after just a few months at a reasonable price no less. Something is afoot.


Well the Titan X is out of 95% of peoples budgets/price range at its standard $1k price. A $650 card will obviously appeal to a larger % because its cheaper and the cost of SLI isn't much more over a single Titan X. Plus you get custom variants. Though most of us, and not just Titan X owners, knew the card would be coming eventually. Early reports stated late summer so that could mean AMD has a better card coming out and Nvidia pricing low/early to undercut them.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti,4164.html


Way ahead of you









(added the others you posted though)


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Nvidia knows AMD has something good, else they would not release this @ 650, they would of released it @ 799. So we know now the new AMD card will be faster but more expensive then the 980TI and maybe even faster then the Titan X.
> 
> So Nvidia just says well we got a card that is 200/300 cheaper for just 5% less in benchmarks.
> 
> I really hope this is the case because Nvidia gonna get there new cards out faster if AMD has them beat.


Even if amd released the card for $650 as well i would not go amd. I already have the 144hz IPS gsync monitor, so there is no point in going with amd.
Since freesync it's limited to 100hz or something like that.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, if you don't WC, then the custom cards are way better than the ref. cooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My G1 Gaming 970 reaches 1600Mhz Core and 8GHz Memory, at stock voltage. That's on top of the G1 Factory Overclock!


1600mhz at stock voltage.

HOW???? loll


----------



## Vegasus

Damn none of those reviews use 670 as I wanted to compare my 670 SLI setup to a single 980TI and see if it's actually worth upgrading.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> I was planning on waiting for the new AMD card, but at this price, I'm going for the 980Ti (upgrading from a 690) and going for the Acer 1440p/144Hz/IPS/GYSNC monitor (I don't know the model number off hand).
> 
> I'm excited now.


Why not the 35" Curved 2560x1080 VA monitor they're releasing? Also Gsync.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

All of these GPU-Z screenshots are showing Hynix for the VRAM manufacturer. Are they using better chips this time? I remember when I was looking at 970s, Hynix was crap and everyone wanted Samsung as Sammys could hit 8000 much easier than Hynix ones could.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Toms hardware is always so in the bag for AMD it isn't even funny ...
Quote:


> So why not dust off our highest-of-the-high Editor's Choice award? Call it the Fiji factor. AMD's HBM-equipped answer to GM200, or at least what we're expecting to contend with Nvidia's flagship GPU, is purportedly imminent. Without knowing how it'll affect the enthusiast graphics space, we're reluctant to declare a victor, as much as like the GeForce GTX 980 Ti. Though that might sound unfair to the star of today's show, rest assured, a winner will be declared soon.


Um, yeah, we ain't going to give is an award because AMD *MIGHT* be faster sometime in the future.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> All of these GPU-Z screenshots are showing Hynix for the VRAM manufacturer. Are they using better chips this time? I remember when I was looking at 970s, Hynix was crap and everyone wanted Samsung as Sammys could hit 8000 much easier than Hynix ones could.


Hynix is used on TX's as well and many of them do 7800-8200 stable even with the massive amount of memory chips on them.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why not the 35" Curved 2560x1080 VA monitor they're releasing? Also Gsync.


I'm assuming because it's still 1080p in everyones mind, just 2 1080p monitors stacked up together. The sweet spot right now is 1440p


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> There is almost no difference in performance between the top end i7s and the 4790k till you get to 3 cards where you need the extra PCI-E lanes offered by the high-end desktop platform.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> the 4790k won't be a bottleneck for a LONG while.
> 
> hell the 2600k won't be a bottle neck for a while.


Alright cool, thanks. Glad I opted to get the i7. Now to wait for the Hydrocoppers.... As well as about 4 paychecks.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Toms hardware is always so in the bag for AMD it isn't even funny ...
> Um, yeah, we ain't going to give is an award because AMD *MIGHT* be faster sometime in the future.


Future is this month.

And why hand out an award when competitor isnt out yet? Doesnt make sense.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> 1600mhz at stock voltage.
> 
> HOW???? loll


I honestly have no idea, maybe my card was binned to perfection or something. Worked in Heaven 4.0 for an hour, but I have yet to test properly. I didn't notice any artifacting. Doesn't matter though - I'm returning it soon and upgrading to the 980ti,


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Toms hardware is always so in the bag for AMD it isn't even funny ...
> Um, yeah, we ain't going to give is an award because AMD *MIGHT* be faster sometime in the future.


When I think of pro AMD I think of Toms Hardware! Wait... what? Comeon man, even you know this isn't the case. They've obviously got review samples from both and generally when Toms says something like that, it legit means AMD has something good. And in all fairness, they are correct, the 390x is ridiculously soon so I would not jump on a 980ti just yet.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I'm assuming because it's still 1080p in everyones mind, just 2 1080p monitors(actually like x1.5) stacked up together. The sweet spot right now is 1440p


----------



## Clocknut

This is not very Nvidia, releasing all the stuff b4 AMD? sounds like confirming Fiji is quicker, so Nvidia wanna steal the show first.

gtx980 should have cost $450, $499 is still a very bad deal. $970 should have maintain the price.

Anyway I guess they finally admit they are neglecting Kepler.







At least the fix should allow keep people interested in second hand kepler than a GCN card.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Nvidia knows AMD has something good, else they would not release this @ 650, they would of released it @ 799. So we know now the new AMD card will be faster but more expensive then the 980TI and maybe even faster then the Titan X.
> 
> So Nvidia just says well we got a card that is 200/300 cheaper for just 5% less in benchmarks.
> 
> I really hope this is the case because Nvidia gonna get there new cards out faster if AMD has them beat.


The Ti pretty much equals the Titan. The "Fury" is rumored to be $849. For AMD to be that bold and price so high then it must be something special.

At the risk of sounding like a fanboy.. I think AMD is going to embarrass Nvidias pricing on the Titan X. Finally some excitement in this industry


----------



## PureBlackFire

lol, maybe nvidia will relaucnh the Titan X as the 980ti 12GB for $799.99.









and I agree the 980 needs to be $429.99-$449.99 max.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I'm assuming because it's still 1080p in everyones mind, just 2 1080p monitors stacked up together. The sweet spot right now is 1440p


Yeah but im thinking for 144hz, you kinda want to play > 100 fps.
And a single 980 Ti wont manage that @ 1440p or 3440p. Thus its likely easier on 2560x1080 not to mention its ultrawide and curved!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> When I think of pro AMD I think of Toms Hardware! Wait... what? Comeon man, even you know this isn't the case. They've obviously got review samples from both and generally when Toms says something like that, it legit means AMD has something good. And in all fairness, they are correct, the 390x is ridiculously soon so I would not jump on a 980ti just yet.


Fiji review samples definitely have not gone out yet.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yeah but im thinking for 144hz, you kinda want to play > 100 fps.
> And a single 980 Ti wont manage that @ 1440p or 3440p. Thus its likely easier on 2560x1080 not to mention its ultrawide and curved!


That's why SLI exists







i'm currently rocking 980 sli on my 1440p 144hz set up


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> When I think of pro AMD I think of Toms Hardware! Wait... what? Comeon man, even you know this isn't the case. They've obviously got review samples from both and generally when Toms says something like that, it legit means AMD has something good. And in all fairness, they are correct, the 390x is ridiculously soon so I would not jump on a 980ti just yet.


@47 Knucklehead called it with the on the fencers. I saw the $650 price and TPU review and I just can't wait the 2 weeks. I CAVED


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> @47 Knucklehead called it with the on the fencers. I saw the $650 price and TPU review and I just can't wait the 2 weeks. I CAVED


It actually just released in the nvidia website for sale. (reference version tho)


----------



## Assirra

Well now i feel like a derp buying a 980 in April.
I thought it would be august or something at least for this thing to come out.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Yep, Linus made no bones about the 980ti basically taking the Titan X out of the equation. The whole thing has me scratching my head a bit.... They shot their flagship card down after just a few months at a reasonable price no less. Something is afoot.


I think it is called Fiji.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Fiji review samples definitely have not gone out yet.


AMD is pretty much real boned right now from the silence. I'm not expecting anything from them until late June to early August, unless they have something new to show at Computex.

Can't wait to see non reference models in following days and weeks, AIBs are going all out in some new triple fans designs, especially Zotac.
Gotta try those new drivers on my 680s SLI in the backup PC.


----------



## carlhil2

Lesson learned:next Titan class card released? wait for the Ti model...







..but, I planned ahead and moved my cards early, like always..


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> @47 Knucklehead called it with the on the fencers. I saw the $650 price and TPU review and I just can't wait the 2 weeks. I CAVED


What are you stepping up from?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> AMD is pretty much real boned right now from the silence. I'm not expecting anything from them until late June to early August, unless they have something new to show at Computex.


To be fair, it is 7:47pm on a Sunday night.

I'm sure they will be out in full force tomorrow.


----------



## hamzta09

980 Ti is 875-900 USD in Sweden.
980 is roughly 580.

Big price difference.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> What are you stepping up from?


980 Kingpins


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> Nvidia knows AMD has something good, else they would not release this @ 650, they would of released it @ 799. So we know now the new AMD card will be faster but more expensive then the 980TI and maybe even faster then the Titan X.
> 
> So Nvidia just says well we got a card that is 200/300 cheaper for just 5% less in benchmarks.
> 
> I really hope this is the case because Nvidia gonna get there new cards out faster if AMD has them beat.


Not necessarily. Same thing happened with the original Titan.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lesson learned:next Titan class card released? wait for the Ti model...


You didn't learn this lesson from Kepler?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> AMD is pretty much real boned right now from the silence. I'm not expecting anything from them until late June to early August, unless they have something new to show at Computex.
> 
> Can't wait to see non reference models in following days and weeks, AIBs are going all out in some new triple fans designs, especially Zotac.
> Gotta try those new drivers on my 680s SLI in the backup PC.


AMD announces their GPUs at E3. Which has been said many times. They're doing E3 with PCGamer and DICE already has Fiji GPUs.

https://twitter.com/repi/status/601739457960763392


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lesson learned:next Titan class card released? wait for the Ti model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but, I planned ahead and moved my cards early, like always..


should have learned that from the first 2 titan launches.


----------



## tpi2007

I just read the review over at The Tech Report... so this card uses a bit less power, is slightly cooler and quieter and in many games performs either the same or just 1 fps below the Titan X, and it costs $649, which is undercutting the 780 Ti's launch price by $50, when on the 980's launch occasion they priced it $50 more expensive than the 680.

And then the wow factor, reviews are out on a Sunday, out of nowhere, when we were expecting them for Tuesday. What is going on? And the price cut seems like a last minute move too. Does AMD have some surprise planned ahead of schedule and Nvidia got hold of that information and launched ahead of time? I can't recall any GPU launch on a Sunday. I mean, on Sundays all the major tech sites are taking time off, with only urgent news or typical weekend discussions being posted.

AMD must really have something going on. I mean, kudos to Nvidia for a great card at a more reasonable price, but the launch timing is very strange.

Also, it seems to me that the $50 price cut on the 980 is not enough. Who will buy a 980 for $500 when the much superior 980 Ti costs $650? The 980 needs to come down a further $50 to $450.


----------



## CBZ323

I keep refreshing the EVGA page. I'm just setting myself up for disappointment.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> AMD announces their GPUs at E3. Which has been said many times. They're doing E3 with PCGamer and DICE already has Fiji GPUs.


Which means late-June early-July full scale release. Probably very limited supply for Fury as it was with the TX for the first 2-4 weeks as well.

Edit: Meant July not August.


----------



## looniam




----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Which means late June-early August full scale release. Probably very limited supply for Fury as it was with the TX for the first 2-4 weeks as well.


But we get the rebrands earlier likely.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I'd wait for the PG279Q before spending $800 on the one monitor of its type with a seemingly loose QC.


Ahh, I only know two people locally that have them and they both don't have a problem with the monitor at all. I've went and checked them both out and it looks real nice. I plan on using the VESA mount on a custom stand I have, so if it's a stand problem, I don't care too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why not the 35" Curved 2560x1080 VA monitor they're releasing? Also Gsync.


If I was going to go with a 1080p ultrawide, I'd go with one oft he 29" models. Looking at the benches, I really want to go 1440p now though.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

So who wants to sell their old EVGA GTX 980 SC cards for some fast $375 980Ti cash?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I keep refreshing the EVGA page. I'm just setting myself up for disappointment.


Same thing here. There's a 980ti page it's still empty though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> So who wants to sell their old EVGA GTX 980 SC cards for some fast $375 980Ti cash?


$450 you have a deal.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You didn't learn this lesson from Kepler?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> should have learned that from the first 2 titan launches.


Well, the OG Titan, which I bought, wasn't the full chip, Titan X is...


----------



## nSone

now gimme all your OG Titans









nice move from Nvidia, was getting kind of put down from all the 750/800$ rumors, so this makes a nice surprise but still I'll be waiting on AMD to release smt


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Well, the OG Titan, which I bought, wasn't the full chip, Titan X is...


no no the titan black which was bested by the 780ti.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I just read the review over at The Tech Report... so this card uses a bit less power, is slightly cooler and quieter and in many games performs either the same or just 1 fps below the Titan X, and it costs $649, which is undercutting the 780 Ti's launch price by $50, when on the 980's launch occasion they priced it $50 more expensive than the 680.
> 
> And then the wow factor, reviews are out on a Sunday, out of nowhere, when we were expecting them for Tuesday. What is going on? And the price cut seems like a last minute move too. Does AMD have some surprise planned ahead of schedule and Nvidia got hold of that information and launched ahead of time? I can't recall any GPU launch on a Sunday. I mean, on Sundays all the major tech sites are taking time off, with only urgent news or typical weekend discussions being posted.
> 
> AMD must really have something going on. I mean, kudos to Nvidia for a great card at a more reasonable price, but the launch timing is very strange.
> 
> Also, it seems to me that the $50 price cut on the 980 is not enough. Who will buy a 980 for $500 when the much superior 980 Ti costs $650? The 980 needs to come down a further $50 to $450.


I'm kinda impressed with the price, since in the UK it's around what you could get two GTX 970s for.
The cheapest GTX 970s are about £250 or so, so two of them would be about £500, and the GTX 980 Ti is supposedly £550 going by EuroGamer's review.

Oh man, I wonder what AMD's gonna bring to the table! :O


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> no no the titan black which was bested by the 780ti.


But, but, the 780ti dropped before Titan Black...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I love posts like this. People act like NVIDIA hasn't done this before and that Titan X buyers were just dummies who had no idea there was going to be a 980ti. Hint, 99.9% of Titan X owners already knew this would happen and the only question was would it be a cut down or a full version (and thus a slap in the face to TX owners as GDDR5 only costs about $20-$25 a GB so there wouldn't be any way to justify the price difference then). As a TX owner I have no problems with this release or my purchase. Now people can stop saying it costs a fortune to play at 4k, and I still get to have the top card for my e-peen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $300 (for custom variants) isn't a make or break for me in fact I just spent almost $300 on stuff I didn't even "need" for my water cooling loop to make it nicer and slightly better performing.


Exactly, and I wasn't aware that our TX's were suddenly rendered useless, and somehow inferior.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Would you guys have payed $700 for full cores?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> But, but, the 780ti dropped before Titan Black...


same difference.

the titan name on any of the 4 has never been in the realm of good price to performance.

anyone with half a brain could have seen this coming a mile a way.

hell nvidia could have called it the gtx bragging rights and people would have bought them as fast as they did.


----------



## Tarifas

Are iffy releases iffy?


----------



## barsh90

gtx titan x prices already dropping in ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GeForce-GTX-Titan-X-12gb-ddr5-FREE-NEXT-DAY-SHIPPING-/221788797904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a3a47bd0


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You didn't learn this lesson from Kepler?


Yeah, not a new precedent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> AMD must really have something going on.


Maybe they do, but this is just NVIDIA plugging holes in their lineup now that all the money is no limit early adopters already have their Titans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Also, it seems to me that the $50 price cut on the 980 is not enough. Who will buy a 980 for $500 when the much superior 980 Ti costs $650? The 980 needs to come down a further $50 to $450.


I agree.


----------



## magnek

Alright so I'm going to take tremendous amounts of flak for this, but I really need to point out this observation by AnandTech:
Quote:


> As for texel and pixel fillrates, the results are both as-expected and a bit surprising. On the expected side, we see the GTX 980 Ti trail GTX Titan X by a bit, again taking a hit from the SMM loss. *On the other hand we're seeing a larger than expected drop in the pixel fill rates. GTX 980 Ti loses some rasterization throughput from the SMM loss, but a 15% drop in this test is much larger than 2 SMMs. Just to be sure we checked to make sure the ROP/MC configuration of GTX 980 Ti was unchanged at 96 ROPs, so we're at a bit of a loss to explain the difference at this time.* Though in either case, despite what 3DMark is telling us, we aren't seeing any signs of GTX 980 Ti struggling at 4K versus GTX Titan X. So if there is a meaningful difference in pixel fillrates, it's not impacting game performance.


This is eerily similar to what happened with the 980 vs 970 pixel fill that TechReport found:



In the end it may not matter, and I could just be spreading FUD (there I said it). But unless you absolutely need the card NOW or simply don't care (perfectly fine too), wait for OCN users to bench vram heavy games like SoM and see if something is up with the vram/MCs again.


----------



## Krazee

so want...


----------



## Clocknut

Soo.... a 980ti retain the 3MB L2 cache & 384bit. What happens to the GM200 chips that didnt make it to 980ti? GM200 is a bigger chip. Pretty sure the yield isnt any better than any flagship chip Nvidia had b4.

take for ex.
gtx280/Tesla = have 3 variants
Fermi GF100/110 = have 3 variants
Kepler GK110 = also 3.
Maxwell GM200 = 3?


----------



## ondoy

http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/review-performance-review-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm positive that AMD have a winner now. Nvidia would not make the Titan X irrelevant if they didn't have to.
> 
> I'm really happy that the Ti is $649, now to wait and see who wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to pcper.. They sound like Nvidia reps these days


Seems like TITAN owners paid $350 for early access again. Wow. Glad the performance is here for more gamers now. 4k on GTAV is killer.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Alright so I'm going to take tremendous amounts of flak for this, but I really need to point out this observation by AnandTech:
> This is eerily similar to what happened with the 980 vs 970 pixel fill that TechReport found:
> 
> 
> 
> In the end it may not matter, and I could just be spreading FUD (there I said it). But unless you absolutely need the card NOW or simply don't care (perfectly fine too), wait for OCN users to bench vram heavy games like SoM and see if something is up with the vram/MCs again.


Uh-oh. Please be nothing, please be nothing, please be nothing...


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> Soo.... a 980ti retain the 3MB L2 cache & 384bit. What happens to the GM200 chips that didnt make it to 980ti? GM200 is a bigger chip. Pretty sure the yield isnt any better than any flagship chip Nvidia had b4.
> 
> take for ex.
> gtx280/Tesla = have 3 variants
> Fermi GF100/110 = have 3 variants
> Kepler GK110 = also 3.
> Maxwell GM200 = 3?


Yields should be extremely good though even for such a large die since 28nm is so mature. Might not be a need for another cut down variant.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Uh-oh. Please be nothing, please be nothing, please be nothing...


5.5gb + .5gb memory layout










could you imagine.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Uh-oh. Please be nothing, please be nothing, please be nothing...


It still performs just like the 970 does. I wouldn't get all worked up about this.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Uh-oh. Please be nothing, please be nothing, please be nothing...


Nvidia can't be that stupid, but they are that cocky. I wouldn't be an early adopter of this card though. But that's just me.


----------



## dVeLoPe

So i am on mobile atm gave i missed anything??

Few posts back someone said evga website has a 980ti page but i cant find it and only reference available from gefore site


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Uh-oh. Please be nothing, please be nothing, please be nothing...


There is no possible way Nvidia would not mention VRAM/ROP/L2 segmentation with this card after the 970. If it had it they certainly would have mentioned it, they just aren't that dumb.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> So i am on mobile atm gave i missed anything??
> 
> Few posts back someone said evga website has a 980ti page but i cant find it and only reference available from gefore site


There's a page for it but it's blank. Nothing there.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Is it worth getting them from Nvidia directly? I can't imagine an RMA process would be that easy since they're so big.


----------



## carlhil2

If Nvidia played voodoo magic with the ram, card gets returned, simple as that. it's not hard..oh, and, if you shop at MC, get that Replacement Plan., nice investment..


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You didn't learn this lesson from Kepler?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not a new precedent.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> AMD must really have something going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they do, but this is just NVIDIA plugging holes in their lineup now that all the money is no limit early adopters already have their Titans.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Also, it seems to me that the $50 price cut on the 980 is not enough. Who will buy a 980 for $500 when the much superior 980 Ti costs $650? The 980 needs to come down a further $50 to $450.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...

That last quote about the 980's price is also from my post, not MapRef41N93W's.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Alright so I'm going to take tremendous amounts of flak for this, but I really need to point out this observation by AnandTech:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for texel and pixel fillrates, the results are both as-expected and a bit surprising. On the expected side, we see the GTX 980 Ti trail GTX Titan X by a bit, again taking a hit from the SMM loss. *On the other hand we're seeing a larger than expected drop in the pixel fill rates. GTX 980 Ti loses some rasterization throughput from the SMM loss, but a 15% drop in this test is much larger than 2 SMMs. Just to be sure we checked to make sure the ROP/MC configuration of GTX 980 Ti was unchanged at 96 ROPs, so we're at a bit of a loss to explain the difference at this time.* Though in either case, despite what 3DMark is telling us, we aren't seeing any signs of GTX 980 Ti struggling at 4K versus GTX Titan X. So if there is a meaningful difference in pixel fillrates, it's not impacting game performance.
> 
> 
> 
> This is eerily similar to what happened with the 980 vs 970 pixel fill that TechReport found:
> 
> 
> 
> In the end it may not matter, and I could just be spreading FUD (there I said it). But unless you absolutely need the card NOW or simply don't care (perfectly fine too), wait for OCN users to bench vram heavy games like SoM and see if something is up with the vram/MCs again.
Click to expand...

Good point. I'd personally wait for further testing next week as this is brought to the attention of more sites that might not have caught it. It could be a 5 GB + 1 GB card with some L2 cache disabled. Let's hope not.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Is it worth getting them from Nvidia directly? I can't imagine an RMA process would be that easy since they're so big.


I wouldn't pay the tax on them to be honest. That's why I'm waiting.

Anyone see any others vendors selling them yet? Let us know. Hehe


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> If Nvidia played voodoo magic with the ram, card gets return, simple as that. it's not hard..


True depending on where you get it. Wouldn't be a $650 chance I would be willing to take though.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I wouldn't pay the tax on them to be honest. That's why I'm waiting.


Tax for every state?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> True depending on where you get it. Wouldn't be a $650 chance I would be willing to take though.


Yeah, I edited in about buying from MC, I will NEVER buy a gpu from online again, since I live near a MC.....my impatience led me to buy my first Titan X from the Egg, had to sell for a $50.00 loss..


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Just in time for my X99 build. Im glad I waited to see the final outcome. 650 is plenty doable.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, I edited in about buying from MC, I will NEVER buy a gpu from online again...


In that case, go for it. Card looks good. Better than a Titan X.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Wait for non ref!!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> Wait for non ref!!


Wait for Fiji. Might save you some money.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## keikei

I see a jump in the 1440P+ gaming club very soon.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## phaseshift

which review has the EVGA pricing?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Tax for every state?


I'm assuming so. it's $39.90 here in Michigan. I can spend that in gas to get to the MC in Detroit and bypass the 3 day shipping.


----------



## DerkaDerka

Can't wait to see what the Fury has in store for Nvidia.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerkaDerka*
> 
> Can't wait to see what the Fury has in store for Nvidia.


Actually, you'll HAVE TO wait to see.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It still performs just like the 970 does. I wouldn't get all worked up about this.


Performs like a card with a useless VRAM segment you mean. I had two 970s, they did not perform like actual 4 GB cards, did not utilize that last 512 MB segment effectively, and I certainly am not okay with them doing the same thing with a $650 card, especially if they don't flat-out mention it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There is no possible way Nvidia would not mention VRAM/ROP/L2 segmentation with this card after the 970. If it had it they certainly would have mentioned it, they just aren't that dumb.


Well, I certainly hope not. But that pixel fillrate test must mean something and I'd like to know what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nvidia can't be that stupid, *but they are that cocky*. I wouldn't be an early adopter of this card though. But that's just me.


Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## keikei

980ti reviews already released. Where are the AMD leaks!?!?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Alright so I'm going to take tremendous amounts of flak for this, but I really need to point out this observation


That is an interesting discrepancy, though it's much less than what we saw between the 980 and 970.

Could just be a boost, driver, or app fluke, but it does merit further investigation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> Pretty sure the yield isnt any better than any flagship chip Nvidia had b4.


I'd be surprised if the yield wasn't good. TSMCs 28nm process is extremely mature at this point...they've been on it forever.


----------



## Dupl3xxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Scanning them all over for an analysis of VRAM and stuff, must find mention. Can we be sure there's no 970-type segmentation?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> [...] I'd be surprised if nVidia pulled another 970 within such a short time frame.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nvidia can't be that stupid, but they are that cocky. I wouldn't be an early adopter of this card though. But that's just me.


Indeed. I hope for nvidia's sake, that that's a _real_ 384bit bus, and not some weird 362bit + 32bit thing. I can't imagine they would do the same PR disaster twice. While I don't _like_ nvidia's PR, they do learn from their mistakes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Uh-oh. Please be nothing, please be nothing, please be nothing...


This is why you WAIT for a week or two after everything is out there and in the hands of people who want to find something wrong with it, and not just be the first to have the benchmarks online.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> Whats funny is, if you are interested in 4k or downscaling 4k to a lower resolution, the 295x2 is still the way to go. Its $550 on newegg atm after rebate and discounts, and it crushes the 980ti at those resolutions.


*Any* dual-GPU solution will have more problems, including, but not limited to more stuttering, lower min-fps, negative scaling and non-existing support outside of AAA and "top-end" indies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> [...] Then again I am pretty much convinced NVIDIA is leaking these really high prices so that when they release the cards people are happy the price is lower. [...]


Very much so. This card is a nice "bang for buck" considering it's top-end status, but it's still $550 and not $800 with a 45% discount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> That or the Titan is the biggest overpriced piece of hardware ever created?
> 
> But but, look at the compute powah!!!!!


If you think about it, the price of a fully enabled GM200 chip is at minimum, assuming 100% yield (at 600mm^2+? lol, nope), that's a per-chip cost of $60, with a more realistic number being ~$100. Now that they are selling a cut-down version as well, that increases the yield quite a bit, so let's call it $90 per chip. Then there is 12GB of 7GHz GDDR5. Getting exact prises on GDDR5 isn't very easy, but let's call it $100 for the titan x and $50 for the 980ti. It's not far off, but not exact either. The boards would be less complex than the 512bit Hawaii boards, but still not as "simple" as the GM204's 256bit cards either. Then there is the cooler, power-delivery and anything I didn't mention. I would not be surprised if the BoM for a titan x is over $300. With the 980ti, they can cut away some of that cost, increase the effective yield of the GM200, so the price is nice. But calling the titan x overpriced isn't a fair comparison. Do they have a healthy margin? Yes. Is the price unreasonable in the current market? Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> I was planning on waiting for the new AMD card, but at this price, I'm going for the 980Ti (upgrading from a 690) and going for the Acer 1440p/144Hz/IPS/GYSNC monitor (I don't know the model number off hand).
> 
> I'm excited now.


At least wait for non-stock coolers if waiting the currently estimated 2 weeks for the launch of Fiji. Worst case, nothing interesting happens to the market. Best case, price war!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why not the 35" Curved 2560x1080 VA monitor they're releasing? Also Gsync.


A DPI of about 66, or about 3 pixel/mm. That's TV-like DPI. A 24" 1920x1080 monitor has a DPI of about 95. a 27" 2560x1440 has a DPI of about 110. If it's 35" and 2560x1080, that's terrible. If it was 34" 3440x1440, that would make perfect sense, and have a nice DPI of 110 as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 980ti reviews already released. Where are the AMD leaks!?!?


I don't know, AMD has been awfully quiet. Last time they were this quiet about a launch (excluding the meaningless picture and 8sec video) they launched the 5000 series and Eyefinity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I'd be surprised if the yield wasn't good. TSMCs 28nm process is extremely mature at this point...they've been on it forever.


I don't, that's an absolutely HUGE chip. Yields decrease exponentially with size...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Performs like a card with a useless VRAM segment you mean. I had two 970s, they did not perform like actual 4 GB cards, did not utilize that last 512 MB segment effectively, and I certainly am not okay with them doing the same thing with a $650 card, especially if they don't flat-out mention it.
> Well, I certainly hope not. But that pixel fillrate test must mean something and I'd like to know what.
> Wouldn't surprise me.


Tech Report's review addresses it, actually.
Quote:


> The GTX 980 Ti lands squarely in the middle between the GTX 980 and the Titan X in terms of pixel fill rate, which is what we'd expect given the theoretical rates in the table above. Notice that the 980 Ti's peak rate is lower than the Titan X's even though it has the same ROP count (96 pixels per clock) and clock speed. *That's because, on recent Nvidia GPUs, fill rate can be limited by the number of shader multiprocessors and rasterizers. The GTX 980 Ti's 22 SMs can only transfer 88 pixels per clock to the ROPs, so its peak throughput is a bit lower than the Titan X's*.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Performs like a card with a useless VRAM segment you mean. I had two 970s, they did not perform like actual 4 GB cards, did not utilize that last 512 MB segment effectively, and I certainly am not okay with them doing the same thing with a $650 card, especially if they don't flat-out mention it.


Benchmarks prove otherwise but let's try to keep our eye on the ball here.


----------



## Sequences

Good job NV, putting out products.

Data presentation in a lot of reviews are atrocious though.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am guessing GTX980 Ti probably boost a bit higher then Titan X hence the similar performance?


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sequences*
> 
> Good job NV, putting out products.
> 
> Data presentation in a lot of reviews are atrocious though.


I had this same thought when wading through the various reviews out there.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Great performance and a decent price (factoring the lack of competition) so







to Nvidia. BUT we saw this happen with the titan and 780 2 years ago, and the 290x kicked them both in the butt for alot cheaper, so i would wait till the next AMD card before dropping coin on this.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am guessing GTX980 Ti probably boost a bit higher then Titan X hence the similar performance?


Nvidia Voodoo Magic at work..


----------



## Rayar69

I saw something in NVIDIA " GTX metal edition " is this true? Can be a fully end of gddr5 1500 / 8000 ? I think NVIDIA nota finished yet, i think they waiting for r9 390x for some competition


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Tech Report's review addresses it, actually.


Thank you for that. So it should have no such effect on the memory as well unless Nvidia also altered the cache, correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Benchmarks prove otherwise but let's try to keep our eye on the ball here.


Benchmarks prove no such thing, benchmarks of average FPS simply obscure infrequent stuttering. I'm not sure how people get the idea that literally crippling the connection to a card's memory has no effect on accessing it, but it simply flies in the face of common sense and the very way people first noticed the problem popping up in the first place. I had the cards, I noticed them restraining themselves from utilizing past 3.5 GBs, and I witnessed the effects of pushing past that firsthand. I don't care what average FPS figures and scenarios where that much memory isn't even necessary are brought up, it is detrimental to the detached segment's performance and that is unacceptable for such a product unless it is made clear before purchasing. For whatever it's worth, I've seen the same thing with the 660 and its asymmetrical setup. I won't discuss that any further in here beyond simply demonstrating my point and aversion to the setup in the 980Ti (ie. the ball). I hate it and I hate being lied to, no excuses.


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 980ti reviews already released. Where are the AMD leaks!?!?


They are coming


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Tech Report's review addresses it, actually.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 980 Ti lands squarely in the middle between the GTX 980 and the Titan X in terms of pixel fill rate, which is what we'd expect given the theoretical rates in the table above. Notice that the 980 Ti's peak rate is lower than the Titan X's even though it has the same ROP count (96 pixels per clock) and clock speed. *That's because, on recent Nvidia GPUs, fill rate can be limited by the number of shader multiprocessors and rasterizers. The GTX 980 Ti's 22 SMs can only transfer 88 pixels per clock to the ROPs, so its peak throughput is a bit lower than the Titan X's*.
Click to expand...

I hope that's what it really is, but I'd also like to point out TechReport offered the same explanation for the discrepancy between the 970 and 980's pixel filllrate here, and we all know how that one turned out.

So out of sheer curiosity, how would one check for ROPs, now that we know ROPs may not be the only limiting factor for pixel fillrate, and is compounded by other factors?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> So out of sheer curiosity, how would one check for ROPs, now that we know ROPs may not be the only limiting factor for pixel fillrate, and is compounded by other factors?


Fire up GPU-Z and look at the ROPs/TMUs section on the front page.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I hope that's what it really is, but I'd also like to point out TechReport offered the same explanation for the discrepancy between the 970 and 980's pixel filllrate here, and we all know how that one turned out.
> 
> So out of sheer curiosity, how would one check for ROPs, now that we know ROPs may not be the only limiting factor for pixel fillrate, and is compounded by other factors?


Interesting. This quote seems to imply that the ROPs aren't the reason for the lower pixel rate, even if they were all there, and so the pixel rate doesn't tell you anything about ROPs at all.
Quote:


> Extra ROPs are still useful to get better efficiency with MSAA and so. *But they don't participate in the peak pixel fillrate*.


So how would you test for ROPs, I wonder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Fire up GPU-Z and look at the ROPs/TMUs section on the front page.


You mean the one that showed 64 for the 970? That's database/calculated, not pulled from the card itself.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Alright so I'm going to take tremendous amounts of flak for this, but I really need to point out this:
> [SNIP]
> In the end it may not matter, and I could just be spreading FUD (there I said it). But unless you absolutely need the card NOW or simply don't care (perfectly fine too), wait for OCN users to bench vram heavy games like SoM and see if something is up with the vram/MCs again.


you shouldn't catch any flak - that raise my eyebrow also. i had hoped anandtech would have confirmed with similar that was used for their 970 vram allocation "review"
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8935/geforce-gtx-970-correcting-the-specs-exploring-memory-allocation
Quote:


> Meanwhile as press we play a role in this as well, as in retrospect we should have seen this sooner. Nebulous metrics such as VRAM allocation aside, NVIDIA's own tools and our own experiences pointed to something being off. The pre-GM204 version of NVIDIA's DeviceQuery CUDA application, for example, correctly reports that the GTX 970 only has 1.75MB of L2 cache and the GTX 980 has 2MB of L2 cache, even if it doesn't fully understand the makeup of the Maxwell 2 architecture.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Fire up GPU-Z and look at the ROPs/TMUs section on the front page.


Idk if that's 100% accurate though.

"For example, the non-public document NVIDIA gave out to reviewers (which gives them detailed tech-specs), had clearly mentioned ROP count of the GTX 970 to be 64. Reviewers used that count in their reviews. *TechPowerUp GPU-Z shows ROP count as reported by the driver*, but it has no way of telling just how many of those "enabled" ROPs are "active." The media reviewing the card were hence led to believe that the GTX 970 was carved out by simply disabling three out of sixteen streaming multiprocessors (SMMs), the basic indivisible subunits of the GM204 chip, with no mention of other components like the ROP count, and L2 cache amount being changed from the GTX 980 (a full-fledged implementation of this silicon)."

In other words, the driver is as bad as your ex-wife.

Source: http://www.techpowerup.com/209339/gtx-970-memory-drama-plot-thickens-nvidia-has-to-revise-specs.html


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am guessing GTX980 Ti probably boost a bit higher then Titan X hence the similar performance?


I think they are around the same. Titan X has only 9% more cores, that won't translate to a world of difference. Probably 5% max in games.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am guessing GTX980 Ti probably boost a bit higher then Titan X hence the similar performance?


There's a few reviews that have addressed this already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Thank you for that. So it should have no such effect on the memory as well unless Nvidia also altered the cache, correct?
> Benchmarks prove no such thing, benchmarks of average FPS simply obscure infrequent stuttering. I'm not sure how people get the idea that literally crippling the connection to a card's memory has no effect on accessing it, but it simply flies in the face of common sense and the very way people first noticed the problem popping up in the first place. I had the cards, I noticed them restraining themselves from utilizing past 3.5 GBs, and I witnessed the effects of pushing past that firsthand. I don't care what average FPS figures and scenarios where that much memory isn't even necessary are brought up, it is detrimental to the detached segment's performance and that is unacceptable for such a product unless it is made clear before purchasing. For whatever it's worth, I've seen the same thing with the 660 and its asymmetrical setup. I won't discuss that any further in here beyond simply demonstrating my point and aversion to the setup in the 980Ti (ie. the ball). I hate it and I hate being lied to, no excuses.


So benchmarks across the board showing it performs strictly for it's price point are irrelevant? LOL!! Okay then. I concede. Edit: For the record I completely agree with about Nvidia withholding this information. That was inexcusable. They had to have known that people would figure it out.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dupl3xxx*
> 
> I don't, that's an absolutely HUGE chip. Yields decrease exponentially with size...


Yes, it's a huge chip, but NVIDIA has been building huge chips on TSMC's 28nm process for years.

GK110 was only ~13% smaller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Tech Report's review addresses it, actually.


Interesting. 96 active ROPs, but the card behaves as if it had 88. NVIDIA must really be coupling these things tightly together to fit everything they have into a 28nm part.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> There's a few reviews that have addressed this already.
> So benchmarks across the board showing it performs strictly for it's price point are irrelevant? LOL!! Okay then. I concede.


I don't even know what "for its pricepoint" means. We had plenty showing it didn't for its posted specifications on which people base their purchases on however, otherwise it could never have been discovered and brought to Nvidia's attention in the first place.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Official announcement video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is how you make a video ... not some lame 8 second one.
Click to expand...

qft


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Interesting. This quote seems to imply that the ROPs aren't the reason for the lower pixel rate, even if they were all there, and so the pixel rate doesn't tell you anything about ROPs at all.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Extra ROPs are still useful to get better efficiency with MSAA and so. *But they don't participate in the peak pixel fillrate.*
> 
> 
> 
> So how would you test for ROPs, I wonder.
Click to expand...

Game at 8x MSAA and compare... stuff? This is way beyond me now and if Scott Wasson needs to "build a much more complicated spreadsheet for figuring these things out", I'm out lol


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> So out of sheer curiosity, how would one check for ROPs, now that we know ROPs may not be the only limiting factor for pixel fillrate, and is compounded by other factors?


You have to take NVIDIA's word for it. There is no practical way of getting an exact ROP count without NVIDIA's help.


----------



## gooface

Welp, they are sold out now on Nvidia's Site... Backorder now...

now we wait till the non-ref's and sites like newegg get it, I wonder if I should try to go by Fry's tomorrow....


----------



## Rawhide

There appears to be, effectively, ZERO difference between the 980ti and the TX other than $350. Wow, just wow. I'm not sure I follow Nvidia's thinking on this one, but cool!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I was all set to maybe buy one until I read techreport dumping on the ref cooler, After having a 290x w/ ref cooler push me in to custom watercooling.

I will not buy a ref cooler again unless it is the closed loop one like on the fury. Also I really want to see fury benchmarks/confirmed pricing before I buy anything. MUST RESIST IMPULSES.

Not to mention nvidia being an extremely shady company as of late/always.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I was all set to maybe buy one until I read techreport dumping on the ref cooler, After having a 290x w/ ref cooler push me in to custom watercooling.
> 
> I will not buy a ref cooler again unless it is the closed loop one like on the fury. Also I really want to see fury benchmarks/confirmed pricing before I buy anything. MUST RESIST IMPULSES.
> 
> Not to mention nvidia being an extremely shady company as of late/always.


I'll be quite surprised if we don't see some custom models within days. Waiting for AMD's response is certainly the wise thing to do, however. Not necessarily fun, but...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'll be quite surprised if we don't see some custom models within days. Waiting for AMD's response is certainly the wise thing to do, however. Not necessarily fun, but...


im fine with 1440p until the dust settles, I may consider a non ref model 980ti but not likely before the fury has real info out, if a 980ti non-ref is closer to $750 and the fury is the superior card for $850 w/ closed loop cooling and much quieter i'll be pissed I adopted early,


----------



## kingduqc

Ugh, the 980 ti is about twice as fast as a 680 right? So I'm paying 650$ for a card twice as fast as my OC 670 that I've paid 300$ 2 years ago? :/ Not much better price/perf. I'm not sure I want to wait HMB gen 2 on pascal. What do.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Ugh, the 980 ti is about twice as fast as a 680 right? So I'm paying 650$ for a card twice as fast as my OC 670 that I've paid 300$ 2 years ago? :/ Not much better price/perf. I'm not sure I want to wait HMB gen 2 on pascal. What do.


does nvidia even have access to HBM? I thought that was an AMD only thing. Since they and hynix designed it etc.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There appears to be, effectively, ZERO difference between the 980ti and the TX other than $350. Wow, just wow. I'm not sure I follow Nvidia's thinking on this one, but cool!


Their thoughts?

"Well, we just cleared out the $1000 price bracket, let's snip a bit here, tuck a bit there, and mop up the fence-sitters."

People were getting annoyed that AMD was clearing out inventory all Spring. Nvidia is clearing out first shipments now before they end up sitting on the cards until they're forced to cut prices or end up overstocked. They legitimately said this card wasn't going to launch until the end of the summer, and then moved the launch up 2 months just to get the sales rolling before AMD releases.

As many people have said before me, Nvidia knows the cards (the puns, they're real...) AMD is holding in their hand right now and they're cashing out before they blow out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> does nvidia even have access to HBM? I thought that was an AMD only thing. Since they and hynix designed it etc.


Nvidia will get HBM2 in 2016, AMD has exclusivity on HBM1 this year.


----------



## Thready

You know why I don't trust specs? The R9 290X is almost equal to this thing in specs and is $300 less.

That's why nobody should ever go on specs.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Their thoughts?
> 
> "Well, we just cleared out the $1000 price bracket, let's snip a bit here, tuck a bit there, and mop up the fence-sitters."
> 
> People were getting annoyed that AMD was clearing out inventory all Spring. Nvidia is clearing out first shipments now before they end up sitting on the cards until they're forced to cut prices or end up overstocked. They legitimately said this card wasn't going to launch until the end of the summer, and then moved the launch up 2 months just to get the sales rolling before AMD releases.
> 
> As many people have said before me, Nvidia knows the cards (the puns, they're real...) AMD is holding in their hand right now and they're cashing out before they blow out.
> Nvidia will get HBM2 in 2016, AMD has exclusivity on HBM1 this year.


ahh okay thanks for the info, Ugh idk what to do with this 980ti situation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> You know why I don't trust specs? The R9 290X is almost equal to this thing in specs and is $300 less.
> 
> That's why nobody should ever go on specs.


yes but the 290x is 2 years older or so and a completely different arch by a different company. I guess im just confused on what ur actually saying.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There appears to be, effectively, ZERO difference between the 980ti and the TX other than $350. Wow, just wow. *I'm not sure I follow Nvidia's thinking on this one, but cool!*


It has shades of the OG Titan and 780 Ti releases, so it's not really surprising. That said, Nvidia's thinking is they'll release a card similar in performance to the best single GPU on the planet at a substantially lower price, making people want to gobble up 980 Tis...and those who have a need for extra VRAM or slightly more CUDA cores do what? Grab a Titan X anyways....so what do you have? Nvidia saturating the market with cards at virtually all price points, effectively making sure that people are going to go Green no matter what card they pick up.

Clearly, this is a strategic move to get people to stop waiting mere weeks for AMD's next offerings, and given how close it is to the performance of a Titan X it's surely going to attract a lot of prospective buyers wanting a 390X or Fury or whatever.

I'm more interested in Surround resolutions @ 144hz...i've got 3x XB270HUs and i'm very curious to see how the 6GB of VRAM for the 980 Ti compares to the Titan X's 12GB.


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I hope that's what it really is, but I'd also like to point out TechReport offered the same explanation for the discrepancy between the 970 and 980's pixel filllrate here, and we all know how that one turned out.
> 
> So out of sheer curiosity, how would one check for ROPs, now that we know ROPs may not be the only limiting factor for pixel fillrate, and is compounded by other factors?


Titan X should be about 8% faster in that peak pixel fillrate test, how much faster is it in practice?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> Titan X should be about 8% faster in that peak pixel fillrate test, how much faster is it in practice?


AnandTech reports 15.8%, TechReport reports 10.5% using a different software (Beyond3D suite).


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> does nvidia even have access to HBM? I thought that was an AMD only thing. Since they and hynix designed it etc.


HBM isn't exclusive to AMD. AMD and SK Hynix proposed it to JEDEC as an industry standard. NVIDIA's Pascal will use HBM or HBM2.


----------



## Keyan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXAHmSsZjCQ

Paul's Hardware 980Ti review.


----------



## dVeLoPe

am i the only one freaking out about which version of the card to get $$ isnt an issue for me


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> am i the only one freaking out about which version of the card to get $$ isnt an issue for me


Wait for AMDs release in a few weeks and you may be freaking out more. At least I hope so.


----------



## greydor

When can we buy this!? It's supposed to be out, but when will Newegg update the site!?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> am i the only one freaking out about which version of the card to get $$ isnt an issue for me


CLASSY...


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> CLASSY...


Yup always the Classy, count me in for 2 Classifieds.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Wait for AMDs release in a few weeks and you may be freaking out more. At least I hope so.


this i could care less for even if it was 500$ and 2x as fast i never go amd again not after my 7970


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Yup always the Classy, count me in for 2 Classifieds.


me 2 returning the less clockable


----------



## LancerVI

I have to say, I'm really tempted to get two of these. @Alatar good call! You definitely called it the other day. @ $650, you're super close to Titan performance and 6gb @ 21:9 resolutions (the direction I'm most likely to go) should be just fine. I just might take two and sit on em for a couple years.

Tomorrow right? (tonight or now for some of you) June 1 they go on sale?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> me 2 returning the less clockable


Just got a PB287Q 4k, going to need these in SLI so I'll be keeping both.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I have to say, I'm really tempted to get two of these. @Alatar good call! You definitely called it the other day. @ $650, you're super close to Titan performance and 6gb @ 21:9 resolutions (the direction I'm most likely to go) should be just fine. I just might take two and sit on em for a couple years.
> 
> Tomorrow right? (tonight or now for some of you) June 1 they go on sale?


The Acer Predator 34" 3440x1440 isn't out yet until Sept. so I have time to figure what GPU set up to go for. Since the monitor isn't out until Sept. I might as well just play with my current set up until Pascal is released next year.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Just got a PB287Q 4k, going to need these in SLI so I'll be keeping both.


i still have the 1rst BENQ monitor they released '' XL2410T " only 1080p @ 120hz

ive gotton used to 120hz and anything less seems slow i have an unlimited budget but wanted to get a monitor 4k under 1k

was waiting for the acer predator 34 inch or something similar anyone else recommendations? can even wait until end of year if something really good coming out soon


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> gtx titan x prices already dropping in ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GeForce-GTX-Titan-X-12gb-ddr5-FREE-NEXT-DAY-SHIPPING-/221788797904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a3a47bd0


That guy was sniped it seems. Under $900 is good for a buyer and terrible for any seller, especially after those 10% ebay fees


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Just got a PB287Q 4k, going to need these in SLI so I'll be keeping both.


I almost thought you were talking about the Asus ROG 4K 27" G-Sync IPS monitor. That monitor is probably going to be $1,299 when it is released.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The Acer Predator 34" 3440x1440 isn't out yet until Sept. so I have time to figure what GPU set up to go for. Since the monitor isn't out until Sept. I might as well just play with my current set up until Pascal is released next year.


Are you sure it's 1440? I think it's 1080.


----------



## LancerVI

I also have to say that I'd be pretty irritated if I had purchased a Titan X. There's no justifying that price now in my mind. For my money at least.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are you sure it's 1440? I think it's 1080.


I'ts already been confirmed as 3440 x 1440


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I'ts already been confirmed as 3440 x 1440


so is the rog 27 better then the acer predator 34? i kind of want the biggest screen i can get has to be 4k and close to 120hz


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I also have to say that I'd be pretty irritated if I had purchased a Titan X. There's no justifying that price now in my mind. For my money at least.


But it has a sexy black shell.


----------



## soth7676

looks like cheap 980s will be flooding ebay now


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so is the rog 27 better then the acer predator 34? i kind of want the biggest screen i can get has to be 4k and close to 120hz


Though choice for you then. The predator has a 75hz refresh rate(i know, sucks) so you either go 16:9 with 144hz or 21:9 with 75hz
I personally went with the 27" ips gsync and love it.


----------



## LancerVI

Hopefully people will stop buying Titans. If they don't and people keep buying, then NVidia should keep doing it. They deserve the money and I'm as serious as a heart attack.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Hopefully people will stop buying Titans. If they don't and people keep buying, then NVidia should keep doing it. They deserve the money and I'm as serious as a heart attack.












wait, you're serious??


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are you sure it's 1440? I think it's 1080.


The one your speaking of is the Acer Predator Z35, 35".

Here is the 34": Acer Predator XR341CK 34" Curved Gaming Screen with G-sync


----------



## dieanotherday

gonna wait till these drop to $200


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The one your speaking of is the Acer Predator Z35, 35".
> 
> Here is the 34": Acer Predator XR341CK 34" Curved Gaming Screen with G-sync


What cable will it use. 4K @ 60Hz already use full bandwidth of DP 1.2. 3440x1440 is ~ 5M pixels vs 8.3M in 4K. 5K x 2.4(144hz) = 12M pixel. We would need DP 1.3 for that.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am guessing GTX980 Ti probably boost a bit higher then Titan X hence the similar performance?


http://www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/16

Yes, it does. The second table gives you the average clockspeeds for both the 980 Ti and the Titan X and confirms it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I hope that's what it really is, but I'd also like to point out TechReport offered the same explanation for the discrepancy between the 970 and 980's pixel filllrate here, and we all know how that one turned out.
> 
> So out of sheer curiosity, how would one check for ROPs, now that we know ROPs may not be the only limiting factor for pixel fillrate, and is compounded by other factors?


From what I gathered when I read about it, the GTX 970's 64 ROPs are all active, they are not physically disabled, but in practice only 56 actually get work to do, so any software would have to trust whatever either Nvidia or the industry says is the best practice to report.

The one thing that you might be able to check for certain is the amount of L2 cache. Anandtech mentioned a utility they used back then on the GTX 970, even though it wasn't yet ready to recognize Maxwell v2, but it did report less than 2 MB of L2. A part of the L2 (a 256 KB portion) is actually disabled on the 970, and that is probably the most telling thing you can get in order to understand how VRAM is segmented.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What cable will it use. 4K @ 60Hz already use full bandwidth of DP 1.2. 3440x1440 is ~ 5M pixels vs 8.3M in 4K. 5K x 2.4(144hz) = 12M pixel. We would need DP 1.3 for that.


Sorry friend, I'm just a common ex-console gamer. I don't know the technicalities


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Sorry friend, I'm just a common ex-console gamer. I don't know the technicalities


3440x1440p are expensive. 144Hz even more expensive, G-Sync even more expensive. That think will retail for like 1.5K at least.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What cable will it use. 4K @ 60Hz already use full bandwidth of DP 1.2. 3440x1440 is ~ 5M pixels vs 8.3M in 4K. 5K x 2.4(144hz) = 12M pixel. We would need DP 1.3 for that.


The monitor is going to have a refresh rate of 75hz, not 144hz so HDMI 2.0 and DP 1.2 will support 1440p 21:9 at 75Hz


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3440x1440p are expensive. 144Hz even more expensive, G-Sync even more expensive. That think will retail for like 1.5K at least.


im fine with this and i am not in a hurry but want to buy before end of year or actually as soon as possible as i will have this card in my hands this week!!!!!

$$ no opton i want best of best


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3440x1440p are expensive. 144Hz even more expensive, G-Sync even more expensive. That think will retail for like 1.5K at least.


Yes, I do know that the monitor will cost $1,299 according to http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/157367


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ..i will have this card in my hands this week!!!!!
> 
> $$ no opton i want best of best


What is the release date of the GTX 980 Ti?


----------



## raghu78

Excellent perf/$. In fact in few reviews its even better than GTX 980 in perf/$. 36% faster for 30% higher price. Now thats something unheard of.









http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/69502-nvidia-gtx-980ti-performance-review-19.html

Most reviews show 30% higher perf. So even there you get a linear 30% per increase for 30% higher price. Thats still amazing and something not seen in previous launches. Titan-X is no more a consideration other than for a few who want to do 4K Surround or 1440p Surround. Kudos to Nvidia for showing aggressive intent against AMD's upcoming launches. AMD Radeon Fury has to beat GTX 980 Ti significantly (>15%) with very good OC headroom (15-20% perf increase with OC ) if they are to be attractive at USD 850. Anyway the stage is set for mid-late June for a showdown. May the GPU wars finally begin.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> GTX 980 Ti is released that soon?


Already for sale from Nvidia. Sold out too.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What is the release date of the GTX 980 Ti?


It released already
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu

Non, reference cards are to follow tomorrow probably.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What is the release date of the GTX 980 Ti?


it was avaialble for a few hours in reference design on geforce.com but i passed due to 100$ in taxs and 50$ in shipping..

newegg wll have them by the middle of the week at latest


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What is the release date of the GTX 980 Ti?


*June 1st.*


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This big cards screen for Water Cooling. It's a crime not too if you have the budget.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This big cards screen for Water Cooling. It's a crime not too if you have the budget.


h240-x will get rebuilt to add ths into the loop


----------



## Kanivakil

How many GTX 980 TI do you think they sold already? Out of stock. That is fast.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I almost thought you were talking about the Asus ROG 4K 27" G-Sync IPS monitor. That monitor is probably going to be $1,299 when it is released.


Heck no, lol I'm still not down to spend over 1k on a monitor.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> How many GTX 980 TI do you think they sold already? Out of stock. That is fast.


1 Million.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 1 Million.


You're joking me? Or is that just a wild guess. What would you go with 34" 3440x1440 IPS or 27" 4K IPS resolution, both 60Hz and G-Sync. If those were the only two choices.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You're joking me? Or is that just a wild guess.


If its anything like the 970 launch (talking about most retailers, not just from the nvidia site), it'll be sold out the first week or so.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Em me likey


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Heck no, lol I'm still not down to spend over 1k on a monitor.


^this. I'm having a hard time getting up the nerve to spend $800 on one.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> gtx titan x prices already dropping in ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GeForce-GTX-Titan-X-12gb-ddr5-FREE-NEXT-DAY-SHIPPING-/221788797904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a3a47bd0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> That guy was sniped it seems. Under $900 is good for a buyer and terrible for any seller, especially after those 10% ebay fees


He wasn't sniped that was his buy it now price. And it made no since if were selling for a Ti. He may as well have kept it.


----------



## marduke83

$1000aud.... No thanks, I'll wait for the price to drop.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You're joking me? Or is that just a wild guess. What would you go with 34" 3440x1440 IPS or 27" 4K IPS resolution, both 60Hz and G-Sync. If those were the only two choices.


I tried LG 34" 1440p and i own a Dell 27 1440p. If i had no monitor to start with i would get 34". If 4K is too demanding and not need for 27 inch. 1440p is perfect for gaming. Also 4K scaling sucks in Windows.


----------



## Rei86

Like I said in the other thread with the few non-believers. Its the better card if you don't need 12GB of ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ^this. I'm having a hard time getting up the nerve to spend $800 on one.


I don't get why anyone wouldn't want to spend decent coin on a good monitor....


----------



## Mad Pistol

@ $649, Nvidia has shot themseleves in the foot... but in a different way this time.

The GTX 980 is an inferior card in every way... so why in the world would nvidia price the GTX 980 @ 30% cheaper than the GTX 980 Ti when the Ti is about 35-40% faster??? What sort of economics is this? If these prices stand, the 980 Ti ends up being a BETTER VALUE than the 980.

Something isn't right. Nvidia isn't telling us something. Perhaps AMD's Fiji card coming out is absolutely amazing and this is a tactic to push out as much stock as possible ahead of their launch, or maybe the rumors about Kepler/Maxwell cards not being fully DX12 compliant are true. Maybe Jen-Hsun Huang has lost his freakin mind. Whatever the case, I wouldn't buy a GTX 980 Ti just yet. Wait a bit and lets see what happens.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Em me likey


Huh, interesting color scheme. It's a sign, I should upgrade to Haswell-E too and get a black and white X99-A.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> @ $649, Nvidia has shot themseleves in the foot... but in a different way this time.
> 
> The GTX 980 is an inferior card in every way... so why in the world would nvidia price the GTX 980 @ 30% cheaper than the GTX 980 Ti when the Ti is about 35-40% faster??? What sort of economics is this? If these prices stand, the 980 Ti ends up being a BETTER VALUE than the 980.
> 
> Something isn't right. Nvidia isn't telling us something. Perhaps AMD's Fiji card coming out is absolutely amazing and this is a tactic to push out as much stock as possible ahead of their launch, or maybe the rumors about Kepler/Maxwell cards not being fully DX12 compliant are true. Maybe Jen-Hsun Huang has lost his freakin mind. Whatever the case, I wouldn't buy a GTX 980 Ti just yet. Wait a bit and lets see what happens.


I would assume that 980 prices drops haven't taken effect yet. They will this week I'm sure.


----------



## spacin9

I can't believe after the 970 situation ALL of the reviews didn't have some comprehensive analysis of VRAM. You would think such testing would be automatic.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I can't believe after the 970 situation ALL of the reviews didn't have some comprehensive analysis of VRAM. You would think such testing would be automatic.


That can they really do.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> @ $649, Nvidia has shot themseleves in the foot... but in a different way this time.
> 
> The GTX 980 is an inferior card in every way... so why in the world would nvidia price the GTX 980 @ 30% cheaper than the GTX 980 Ti when the Ti is about 35-40% faster??? What sort of economics is this? If these prices stand, the 980 Ti ends up being a BETTER VALUE than the 980.
> 
> Something isn't right. Nvidia isn't telling us something. Perhaps AMD's Fiji card coming out is absolutely amazing and this is a tactic to push out as much stock as possible ahead of their launch, or maybe the rumors about Kepler/Maxwell cards not being fully DX12 compliant are true. Maybe Jen-Hsun Huang has lost his freakin mind. Whatever the case, I wouldn't buy a GTX 980 Ti just yet. Wait a bit and lets see what happens.


Jen did say, 'we maxed out maxwell" at the TITANX unveiling. So when DX12 games arrive, are we to expect low performance on these cards? Great point.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I can't believe after the 970 situation ALL of the reviews didn't have some comprehensive analysis of VRAM. You would think such testing would be automatic.


This. The first thing I would be doing is trying to max out the VRAM in as many titles as possible to see if there is another partitioned vram debacle with these cards. It's less of an issue with 6GB vram, but for a price of $649 for this card, I would be highly suspect.


----------



## spacin9

They tried to max out the TX VRAM right? I think the highest was COD @ 4K with about 7300 MBs?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> the GTX 980 @ 30% cheaper than the GTX 980 Ti when the Ti is about 35-40% faster??? .


The 980 ti is not 35-40% faster than the 980. There are several reviews for the ti to confirm that.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Alright so I'm going to take tremendous amounts of flak for this, but I really need to point out this observation by AnandTech:
> This is eerily similar to what happened with the 980 vs 970 pixel fill that TechReport found:
> 
> 
> 
> In the end it may not matter, and I could just be spreading FUD (there I said it). But unless you absolutely need the card NOW or simply don't care (perfectly fine too), wait for OCN users to bench vram heavy games like SoM and see if something is up with the vram/MCs again.


A 770 that outperforms a 780 for some reasons.. I mean
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Alright so I'm going to take tremendous amounts of flak for this, but I really need to point out this ;
> 
> "As for texel and pixel fillrates, the results are both as-expected and a bit surprising. On the expected side, we see the GTX 980 Ti trail GTX Titan X by a bit, again taking a hit from the SMM loss. *On the other hand we're seeing a larger than expected drop in the pixel fill rates. GTX 980 Ti loses some rasterization throughput from the SMM loss, but a 15% drop in this test is much larger than 2 SMMs. Just to be sure we checked to make sure the ROP/MC configuration of GTX 980 Ti was unchanged at 96 ROPs, so we're at a bit of a loss to explain the difference at this time.* Though in either case, despite what 3DMark is telling us, we aren't seeing any signs of GTX 980 Ti struggling at 4K versus GTX Titan X. So if there is a meaningful difference in pixel fillrates, it's not impacting game performance."


Not sure why they're looking after the ROP count when Nvidia themselves stated the 980 Ti has 16 less TMU's (so 16GT/s less)

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-980-ti/specifications
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan-x/specifications

"The Render Output Pipeline is an inherited term, and more often referred to as the render output unit. Its job is to control the sampling of pixels (each pixel is a dimensionless point), so it controls antialiasing, where more than one sample is merged into one pixel. All data rendered has to travel through the ROP in order to be written to the framebuffer, from there it can be transmitted to the display.

Therefore, the ROP is where the GPU's output is assembled into a bitmapped image ready for display."

"Today, TMUs are part of the shader pipeline and decoupled from the Render Output Pipelines (ROPs)."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_mapping_unit

Afaik the ROPs aren't inside the SMM's, the lower fillrate performance has totally nothing to do with the ROP count, so kinda weird that Anandtech is just guessing. If I'm not mistaken, a fully enabled GK204 still has a higher fillrate on paper than a fully enabled GM200 but it's not outperforming it at all.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ^this. I'm having a hard time getting up the nerve to spend $800 on one.


the only difference between the PG27AQ and PB287Q is G-Sync and an IPS panel. I got my PB287Q for roughly $630(with tax included) when the PG27AQ SWIFT comes out I'm sure it will be close to 1k...I don't do photo editing so I don't really need an IPS panel. G-sync would be nice but eh I played Witcher 3 on 980 SLI with PB287Q and even though I was roughly getting between 35-40fps on Ultra the stuttering did not bother me, maybe my eyes are just not trained to notice them.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> @ $649, Nvidia has shot themseleves in the foot... but in a different way this time.
> 
> The GTX 980 is an inferior card in every way... so why in the world would nvidia price the GTX 980 @ 30% cheaper than the GTX 980 Ti when the Ti is about 35-40% faster??? What sort of economics is this? If these prices stand, the 980 Ti ends up being a BETTER VALUE than the 980.
> 
> Something isn't right. Nvidia isn't telling us something. Perhaps AMD's Fiji card coming out is absolutely amazing and this is a tactic to push out as much stock as possible ahead of their launch, or maybe the rumors about Kepler/Maxwell cards not being fully DX12 compliant are true. Maybe Jen-Hsun Huang has lost his freakin mind. Whatever the case, I wouldn't buy a GTX 980 Ti just yet. Wait a bit and lets see what happens.


God, this whole GTX 970 scandal really cropped up the tin foil group on the forums. Do you really think nVidia would do anything to cripple their 'current' flagship products? Hell no.

Was a x70 series ever a flagship? Nope.

As for the price, its just nVidia being nVidia. We've heard all the rumors about AMD needing to charge MORE, for their products if they want to survive in this world. We also know that their products does deserve to be more (hardware wise anyway, software support side can be debated).
So this is just nVidia doing their preemptive thing. They probably already got some hint or word that AMD's flagship was gonna come out for XXX price and was gonna perform either above or just right below the Titan X. So why not just like before the 290X shipped, give the consumers a 780 to sink their money into before it even makes it onto the market.


----------



## spacin9

I've seen my TX go over 6GB of VRAM at 4K with a single card. If console games designed to use high amounts of VRAM are the norm and translate that way ported to PC on a regular basis, I might think twice about dumping my TX for a loss.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> God, this whole GTX 970 scandal really cropped up the tin foil group on the forums. Do you really think nVidia would do anything to cripple their 'current' flagship products? Hell no.
> 
> Was a x70 series ever a flagship? Nope.
> 
> As for the price, its just nVidia being nVidia. We've heard all the rumors about AMD needing to charge MORE, for their products if they want to survive in this world. We also know that their products does deserve to be more (hardware wise anyway, software support side can be debated).
> So this is just nVidia doing their preemptive thing. They probably already got some hint or word that AMD's flagship was gonna come out for XXX price and was gonna perform either above or just right below the Titan X. So why not just like before the 290X shipped, give the consumers a 780 to sink their money into before it even makes it onto the market.


I hope you're right. The 970 was a big mess, but it didn't sink Nvidia... not by a long shot. It wouldn't surprise me if they try it again.

Again, I have yet to see a review where someone maxes out the vram on the Ti. We absolutely need to see this in order to put to rest any fears the enthusiast community may have. The other question is DX12 compatibility compared to GCN cards. It may not seem like that big of a deal, but having to emulate certain features via software could hurt performance significantly in DX12 titles.

There's no denying that the Ti is a beast of a card, but lets keep watching.


----------



## dVeLoPe

omg WHEN!!! looing at that g1 i dont think im going classy after all lol


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I hope you're right. The 970 was a big mess, but it didn't sink Nvidia... not by a long shot. It wouldn't surprise me if they try it again.
> 
> Again, I have yet to see a review where someone maxes out the vram on the Ti. We absolutely need to see this in order to put to rest any fears the enthusiast community may have. The other question is DX12 compatibility compared to GCN cards. It may not seem like that big of a deal, but having to emulate certain features via software could hurt performance significantly in DX12 titles.
> 
> There's no denying that the Ti is a beast of a card, but lets keep watching.


Again when they reviewed the GTX 970, no reviewers do that. They always do their bench testing and from what a lot of reviewers have already posted on their methods and practice it takes hours and hours to do all the test on a single card.

So no, the GTX 970 never under performed after we found out about the other .5GB of VRAM. It was only situational for users who wanted to game with extravagant amounts of mods.

Again nVidia wouldn't do such a thing to "current" flagships... after that title has been passed on however is questionable.

I bet the 390X is gonna match the performance of the 980Ti. And I bet, it'll cost the same as the 980Ti with 2GB of less VRAM.


----------



## Shaba

Yep, that settles it. With that price I will be selling my 780 for about $250 and get the 980 Ti at a great price. By the time I get the $$ together for a whole new build some place like Newegg will have them back in stock. Hooooray!!!


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Again when they reviewed the GTX 970, no reviewers do that. They always do their bench testing and from what a lot of reviewers have already posted on their methods and practice it takes hours and hours to do all the test on a single card.
> 
> So no, the GTX 970 never under performed after we found out about the other .5GB of VRAM. It was only situational for users who wanted to game with extravagant amounts of mods.
> 
> Again nVidia wouldn't do such a thing to "current" flagships... after that title has been passed on however is questionable.
> 
> I bet the 390X is gonna match the performance of the 980Ti. And I bet, it'll cost the same as the 980Ti with 2GB of less VRAM.


We will just have to wait and see. OCNers will have the cards in their hands soon enough.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> We will just have to wait and see. OCNers will have the cards in their hands soon enough.


im ordering fastest delivery option i will have it but cannot comment on anythign above 1080p due to my monitor lol


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Again when they reviewed the GTX 970, no reviewers do that. They always do their bench testing and from what a lot of reviewers have already posted on their methods and practice it takes hours and hours to do all the test on a single card.
> 
> So no, the GTX 970 never under performed after we found out about the other .5GB of VRAM. It was only situational for users who wanted to game with extravagant amounts of mods.
> 
> Again nVidia wouldn't do such a thing to "current" flagships... after that title has been passed on however is questionable.
> 
> I bet the 390X is gonna match the performance of the 980Ti. And I bet, it'll cost the same as the 980Ti with 2GB of less VRAM.


Because at the time nobody suspected anything with the 970 and there was no reason for suspicion, so nobody bothered looking in that direction. Also I'd just like to point out the 980 Ti is basically the x70 equivalent to the Titan X, in the sense it's not the full fat GM200 die. Even on a performance level you could still argue the true flagship is Titan X, since it does very marginally edge out the 980 Ti in almost every game.

In any case, I'm sure we'll get plenty of user testing on OCN and that should hopefully shed some more light.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I hope you're right. The 970 was a big mess, but it didn't sink Nvidia... not by a long shot. It wouldn't surprise me if they try it again.
> 
> Again, I have yet to see a review where someone maxes out the vram on the Ti. We absolutely need to see this in order to put to rest any fears the enthusiast community may have. The other question is DX12 compatibility compared to GCN cards. It may not seem like that big of a deal, but having to emulate certain features via software could hurt performance significantly in DX12 titles.
> 
> There's no denying that the Ti is a beast of a card, but lets keep watching.


Those texel fillrate graphs are nowhere near proving we are dealing with another vramgate. Check my post above, the reason why the 970 was a 3.5+0.5GB card was because of a lacking ROP not because of the fewer TMU's/fillrate performance. The more TMU's you got the better your fillrate is. The TMU's are inside the SMM, the ROP is between the L2 cache & Memory controller (check the 970 diagram). The ROP's job is dumping data in your memory controller which ends up on your monitor.

Honestly, even if it maxes the vram out - it doesnt mean you really need it. Basically when you're vram bottlenecked your GPU load is the only indication or your eyes, your loads will be so low or your game will run terrible. With the same settings/resolution, I get like 2.5GB vram use on a 780/970 and max'ing 2GB completely out on a 670 with none of them ever dropping below 99% usage.


----------



## somethingname

Bruh just when I was about to buy a new EVGA 980 SC for $475 off craigslist should I wait? or ask the guy to bring down the price? lol


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somethingname*
> 
> Bruh just when I was about to buy a new EVGA 980 SC for $475 off craigslist should I wait? or ask the guy to bring down the price? lol


wait, just get the 980 ti


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> A 770 that outperforms a 780 for some reasons.. I mean
> Not sure why they're looking after the ROP count when Nvidia themselves stated the 980 Ti has 16 less TMU's (so 16GT/s less)
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-980-ti/specifications
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan-x/specifications
> 
> "The Render Output Pipeline is an inherited term, and more often referred to as the render output unit. Its job is to control the sampling of pixels (each pixel is a dimensionless point), so it controls antialiasing, where more than one sample is merged into one pixel. All data rendered has to travel through the ROP in order to be written to the framebuffer, from there it can be transmitted to the display.
> 
> Therefore, the ROP is where the GPU's output is assembled into a bitmapped image ready for display."
> 
> "Today, TMUs are part of the shader pipeline and decoupled from the Render Output Pipelines (ROPs)."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_mapping_unit
> 
> Afaik the ROPs aren't inside the SMM's, the lower fillrate performance has totally nothing to do with the ROP count, so kinda weird that Anandtech is just guessing. If I'm not mistaken, a fully enabled GK204 still has a higher fillrate on paper than a fully enabled GM200 but it's not outperforming it at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Those texel fillrate graphs are nowhere near proving we are dealing with another vramgate. Check my post above, the reason why the 970 was a 3.5+0.5GB card was because of a lacking ROP not because of the fewer TMU's/fillrate performance. The more TMU's you got the better your fillrate is. The TMU's are inside the SMM, the ROP is between the L2 cache & Memory controller (check the 970 diagram). The ROP's job is dumping data in your memory controller which ends up on your monitor.
> 
> Honestly, even if it maxes the vram out - it doesnt mean you really need it. Basically when you're vram bottlenecked your GPU load is the only indication or your eyes, your loads will be so low or your game will run terrible. With the same settings/resolution, I get like 2.5GB vram use on a 780/970 and max'ing 2GB completely out on a 670 with none of them ever dropping below 99% usage.


Well the official specs for 980 and 970 also show the 970 as having less TMUs if we go by the specified texture fillrate (109 GT/s vs 144 GT/s), so I'm not sure we can draw any conclusions from that.

Also AnandTech said the texel fillrate gap was within expectation, but the pixel fillrate wasn't.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somethingname*
> 
> Bruh just when I was about to buy a new EVGA 980 SC for $475 off craigslist should I wait? or ask the guy to bring down the price? lol


Well GTX980s new price is $500. If you still want to get GTX980 ask him to drop to $400.


----------



## youra6

This may be posted already but here is something I found interesting. Someone on reddit claimed that the Ti was manufactured sometime around August of 2014. Nvidia sat on this chip for almost a year waiting for AMD to do something.










1436 means 36th week of 2014.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> This may be posted already but here is something I found interesting. Someone on reddit claimed that the Ti was manufactured somewhere around August of 2014. Nvidia sat on this chip for almost a year waiting for AMD to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1436 means 36th week of 2014.


if your right SCREW NVIDIA!! still buying 980ti's anyway loll

which could also mean why nvidia will probably be releasing all of the custom cards tommorow when they usually ''need green light or take weeks after''


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> This may be posted already but here is something I found interesting. Someone on reddit claimed that the Ti was manufactured somewhere around August of 2014. Nvidia sat on this chip for almost a year waiting for AMD to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1436 means 36th week of 2014.


LOL







Seriously. That was my first reaction. That's pretty funny.

If true; and that's a big 'if', that's some hefty scumbaggery on their part.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Like I said in the other thread with the few non-believers. Its the better card if you don't need 12GB of ram.
> I don't get why anyone wouldn't want to spend decent coin on a good monitor....


Right... because it's not a strictly worse card or anything....

hint: it is


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> This may be posted already but here is something I found interesting. Someone on reddit claimed that the Ti was manufactured somewhere around August of 2014. Nvidia sat on this chip for almost a year waiting for AMD to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1436 means 36th week of 2014.


Well if that's true then they've also been sitting on the Titan X for a very long time.

Seriously look at the die shots for Titan X:
 1440 - 40th week in 2014, so end of September?
 1447 - 47th week in 2014, beginning of November?

So it's either all or nothing -- either nVidia has been sitting on ALL GM200 parts for over 9 months, or this is just a baseless rumor.


----------



## Exilon

Yep, even Nvidia got bored of waiting and decided to strike first.

$650 GTX 780ti + game bundle, windowed gsync, and kepler performance fix all dropped on the same day. They really went all out to make a splash.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> This may be posted already but here is something I found interesting. Someone on reddit claimed that the Ti was manufactured sometime around August of 2014. Nvidia sat on this chip for almost a year waiting for AMD to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1436 means 36th week of 2014.


Well the best strategy is sell the slower card for more money and then the faster cards for even more.


----------



## zipper17

Im not really sure too upgrade to 980 ti now, i'm still afraid of future technologies that would come In 2016. I'm afraid 980ti and the entire gen are gonna end too fast.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. That was my first reaction. That's pretty funny.
> 
> If true; and that's a big 'if', that's some hefty scumbaggery on their part.


I'll pick some random Nvidia cards for a closer examination.

Here is one for GTX 280. 0818 means 18th week of 2008. GTX 280 was released in mid-June of 2008, so this chip was made in April of that year. It sure is feasible.










Here is one for GTX 480: It launched in March 2010. This chip said it was manufactured in 11 week of 2010. Again, not completely out of line.


----------



## Tippy

The price is a pleasant surprise but that doesn't mean I'm going to pull the trigger just yet. Lets see what AMD have to offer and if a decent price war can take place.

Once I've confirmed whether AMD can truly rival them (or fall behind), THEN I'll buy a 980 Ti. Some nice aftermarket variants should be going around by then


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> The price is a pleasant surprise but that doesn't mean I'm going to pull the trigger just yet. Lets see what AMD have to offer and if a decent price war can take place.
> 
> Once I've confirmed whether AMD can truly rival them (or fall behind), THEN I'll buy a 980 Ti. Some nice aftermarket variants should be going around by then


agreed


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Because at the time nobody suspected anything with the 970 and there was no reason for suspicion, so nobody bothered looking in that direction. Also I'd just like to point out the 980 Ti is basically the x70 equivalent to the Titan X, in the sense it's not the full fat GM200 die. Even on a performance level you could still argue the true flagship is Titan X, since it does very marginally edge out the 980 Ti in almost every game.
> 
> In any case, I'm sure we'll get plenty of user testing on OCN and that should hopefully shed some more light.


And did the GTX 970 for some odd reason after finding all that out not do what the original reviews said it would do? Nope.

Not really defending nVidia here but the GTX 970 did all that and it technically still has 4GB of VRAM. The FUD being nvidia's new maxwell architecture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. That was my first reaction. That's pretty funny.
> 
> If true; and that's a big 'if', that's some hefty scumbaggery on their part.


Why is it scumbaggery? Their only real competition on this side of the market has nothing to challenge them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Right... because it's not a strictly worse card or anything....
> 
> hint: it is


How is the 980Ti a "worse card" to what? The neutered Titan X?
The Titan X isn't what the Titan and Titan Black used to be. The only thing it has going for it is six more GB of RAM and 256 more CUDA cores. And from all the reviews the GTX 980Ti hold its down just fine against it.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I'll pick some random Nvidia cards for a closer examination.
> 
> Here is one for GTX 280. 0818 means 18th week of 2008. GTX 280 was released in mid-June of 2008, so this chip was made in April of that year. It sure is feasible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for GTX 480: It launched in March 2010. This chip said it was manufactured in 11 week of 2010. Again, not completely out of line.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Huh, I just checked the die shots I took of my 970s, and both say 1434A1, meaning 34th week of 2014 (August 17 to 23). So a month before launch. A bit tight but I suppose it's possible?

And if all this is true, then gg well played nVidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> And did the GTX 970 for some odd reason after finding all that out not do what the original reviews said it would do? Nope.
> 
> Not really defending nVidia here but the GTX 970 did all that and it technically still has 4GB of VRAM. The FUD being nvidia's new maxwell architecture.


Skyrim modders would like to have a word with you









But seriously,, all I'm saying is that after the 970 debacle, when your own testing exhibits signs that something is a bit off once again, could you at least make a bit more effort to get to the bottom of it such as running vram usage tests? I mean if that "bit more effort" involves another 3 days of testing then fine.

In any case I'm sure OCN users will do a very thorough testing and we'll know the answer soon.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> @ $649, Nvidia has shot themseleves in the foot... but in a different way this time.
> 
> The GTX 980 is an inferior card in every way... so why in the world would nvidia price the GTX 980 @ 30% cheaper than the GTX 980 Ti when the Ti is about 35-40% faster??? What sort of economics is this? If these prices stand, the 980 Ti ends up being a BETTER VALUE than the 980.
> 
> Something isn't right. Nvidia isn't telling us something. Perhaps AMD's Fiji card coming out is absolutely amazing and this is a tactic to push out as much stock as possible ahead of their launch, or maybe the rumors about Kepler/Maxwell cards not being fully DX12 compliant are true. Maybe Jen-Hsun Huang has lost his freakin mind. Whatever the case, I wouldn't buy a GTX 980 Ti just yet. Wait a bit and lets see what happens.


Maybe they just decided to take AMD out at the knees. They know HBM yields suck, AMD is going to have trouble keeping cards in stock, and they are probably expensive to make. So release a card that is 90-100% of the performance of the 390X and price it at $649 to force AMD to chop the price of the 390X (and by extension all their other cards). If they've been sitting on these chips for 6 months, they probably have a ton of them to sell. Unload that stock and cripple AMD's financials with one shot. Just as likely as the possibility that the 390X is 10% faster than a Titan X and Nvidia is trying to unload soon-to-be worthless cards early, I'd say.


----------



## Nvidia Fanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Actually i did, and as usual Linus didn't hold back. He's probably the one i trust most. Yeah, the Ti looks great, it might be my next card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Linus made no bones about the 980ti basically taking the Titan X out of the equation. The whole thing has me scratching my head a bit.... They shot their flagship card down after just a few months at a reasonable price no less. Something is afoot.
Click to expand...

They also shot down the OG titan within a few months with the 780 before really killing it off with the 780ti. They also purposely destroyed their own product line with the 8800gt. Let's not act like Nvidia hasn't done weird things before.


----------



## BBZZHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Snip


Should there be a difference? GTX 970 partial disabled 1 of 4 ROP/memory controllers compared to the full GTX 980 but kept the same amount of VRAM. Even if NVIDIA disabled ROP/memory controllers again in the 980ti, wouldn't the fact that the VRAM was halved offset any loss?


----------



## carlhil2

Nvidia is calling AMDs bluff, that's all...


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Love this release by NVIDIA.

Absolutely love it, not a single negative here. AMD better price Fiji accordingly.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Love this release by NVIDIA.
> 
> Absolutely love it, not a single negative here. AMD better price Fiji accordingly.


Yup, Nvidia is aiming to make AMD release their beast, and I have no doubt that it will make a strong showing, for $600+...


----------



## dVeLoPe

i feel bad for all the poor souls that have to work tommorow morning i am staying up al night


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBZZHH*
> 
> Should there be a difference? GTX 970 partial disabled 1 of 4 ROP/memory controllers compared to the full GTX 980 but kept the same amount of VRAM. Even if NVIDIA disabled ROP/memory controllers again in the 980ti, wouldn't the fact that the VRAM was halved offset any loss?


The 980 Ti has the same amount of ROPs as the Titan X. Therefor, it will also have full 6 GB of VRAM and no BS.

GTX 970 - 56 ROPs
GTX 980 - 64 ROPs
GTX 980 Ti - 96 ROPs
Titan X - 96 ROPs


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Their thoughts?
> 
> "Well, we just cleared out the $1000 price bracket, let's snip a bit here, tuck a bit there, and mop up the fence-sitters."
> 
> People were getting annoyed that AMD was clearing out inventory all Spring. Nvidia is clearing out first shipments now before they end up sitting on the cards until they're forced to cut prices or end up overstocked. They legitimately said this card wasn't going to launch until the end of the summer, and then moved the launch up 2 months just to get the sales rolling before AMD releases.
> 
> As many people have said before me, Nvidia knows the cards (the puns, they're real...) AMD is holding in their hand right now and they're cashing out before they blow out.
> Nvidia will get HBM2 in 2016, AMD has exclusivity on HBM1 this year.


Yea, I went for the 980 Ti and this will be a great card for a couple reasons.

#1 I have a single 7970, the 980 Ti performs like 2 of them and is $120 more than I paid for my first 7970
#2 I expect this card to do fine for 2 years, at that time I'll grab pascal or stretch it out
#3 AMD drivers have never impressed me.
#4 Shield tablet, kinda need a GTX card for it to be worth having
#5 Thinking about getting back into water cooling, need a card that is worth it.
#6 Because it's not that bad performance/$

I've got order confirmation, hopefully I get shipping info tomorrow.


----------



## BBZZHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> The 980 Ti has the same amount of ROPs as the Titan X. Therefor, it will also have full 6 GB of VRAM and no BS.
> 
> GTX 970 - 56 ROPs
> GTX 980 - 64 ROPs
> GTX 980 Ti - 96 ROPs
> Titan X - 96 ROPs


I agree, it's just it seems some people aren't believing NVIDIA's claim of only disabling 2 SMMs


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> This may be posted already but here is something I found interesting. Someone on reddit claimed that the Ti was manufactured sometime around August of 2014. Nvidia sat on this chip for almost a year waiting for AMD to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1436 means 36th week of 2014.


NVIDIA didn't sit on it for a year. They built the ICs, packaged them, put them on boards, and turned them into video cards, then released them when they had enough of a supply for a launch, and waited maybe a few months, at most, for the right market conditions.

NVIDIA would have had to start making production samples of GM200 nine months ago (and engineering samples could be quite a bit older) to be ready for the Titan X launch. If some of those samples were defective, but not unusable (both highly likely), they would have been binned for the 980Ti.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> The 980 Ti has the same amount of ROPs as the Titan X. Therefor, it will also have full 6 GB of VRAM and no BS.
> 
> GTX 970 - 56 ROPs
> GTX 980 - 64 ROPs
> GTX 980 Ti - 96 ROPs
> Titan X - 96 ROPs


They also said the 970 had 64 ROPs at launch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBZZHH*
> 
> I agree, it's just it seems some people aren't believing NVIDIA's claim of only disabling 2 SMMs


Well, they did say the same thing with the 970 launch. But I think it is fully enabled, if only because Nvidia wouldn't possibly make that same mistake (of not making the memory configuration clear) again so soon.


----------



## King PWNinater

Finally... The card I've been waiting for.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> I'll pick some random Nvidia cards for a closer examination.
> 
> Here is one for GTX 280. 0818 means 18th week of 2008. GTX 280 was released in mid-June of 2008, so this chip was made in April of that year. It sure is feasible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for GTX 480: It launched in March 2010. This chip said it was manufactured in 11 week of 2010. Again, not completely out of line.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't misunderstand, I'm inclined to believe it. The situation is what's 'funny.'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Why is it scumbaggery? Their only real competition on this side of the market has nothing to challenge them.


Don't disagree at this point. AMD has been real slow for whatever reason and it's too bad. But the titan pricing and now this. Makes me think of scumbaggery. I say that without malice. I understand why they did it / do it. It makes complete sense to me, don't misunderstand. It just sucks that's the way it is.

EDIT: I'm still going to wait as see what the Fury is all about, but these cards at $650 is a nice surprise.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Finally... The card I've been waiting for.


Yup.

Glad they filled the gap between GM204 and the $1000 fully fledged GM200.

$650 for a GM200 chip is a sound deal.


----------



## raghu78

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> @ $649, Nvidia has shot themseleves in the foot... but in a different way this time.
> 
> *The GTX 980 is an inferior card in every way... so why in the world would nvidia price the GTX 980 @ 30% cheaper than the GTX 980 Ti when the Ti is about 35-40% faster?*?? What sort of economics is this? If these prices stand, the 980 Ti ends up being a BETTER VALUE than the 980.
> 
> Something isn't right. Nvidia isn't telling us something. Perhaps AMD's Fiji card coming out is absolutely amazing and this is a tactic to push out as much stock as possible ahead of their launch, or maybe the rumors about Kepler/Maxwell cards not being fully DX12 compliant are true. Maybe Jen-Hsun Huang has lost his freakin mind. Whatever the case, I wouldn't buy a GTX 980 Ti just yet. Wait a bit and lets see what happens.


very well said. The GTX 980 Ti has 40% more shaders and 50% more ROPs and memory bandwidth wrt GTX 980. We are seeing benchmarks at stock which show 30% faster. At same clocks I expect to see the 980 Ti closer to 40% faster than 980. 980 is a bad buy now. Surely something is wrong. Nvidia must be knowing something that we don't. Maybe the Fiji XT 4096 sp chip is going to be a decisive winner and that 980 Ti will be fighting with the salvage Fiji SKUs. All we need to see is which Fiji SKU is competing with 980 Ti and at what price. So any logical person would wait for the AMD cards to launch and to see if they force further price cuts from Nvidia. I definitely expect 980 to get a further price cut. 980 Ti also could get a price cut depending on AMD's Fiji Pro performance and price.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> false
> very well said. The GTX 980 Ti has 40% more shaders and 50% more ROPs and memory bandwidth. We are seeing benchmarks at stock. At same clocks I expect to see the 980 Ti closer to 40% faster than 980. 980 is a bad buy now. Surely something is wrong. Nvidia must be knowing something that we don't. Maybe the Fiji XT 4096 sp chip is going to be a decisive winner and that 980 Ti will be fighting with the salvage Fiji SKUs. All we need to see is which Fiji SKU is competing with 980 Ti and at what price. So any logical person would wait for the AMD cards to launch and to see if they force further price cuts from Nvidia. I definitely expect 980 to get a further price cut. 980 Ti also could get a price cut depending on AMD's Fiji Pro performance and price.


Who cares. I'm not one of those people who buy GPUs on the day it is released anyhow. It's plain and simple, it's easier to sale a $650 GPU then a $1,000 GPU.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> false
> very well said. The GTX 980 Ti has 40% more shaders and 50% more ROPs and memory bandwidth. We are seeing benchmarks at stock. At same clocks I expect to see the 980 Ti closer to 40% faster than 980. 980 is a bad buy now. Surely something is wrong. Nvidia must be knowing something that we don't. Maybe the Fiji XT 4096 sp chip is going to be a decisive winner and that 980 Ti will be fighting with the salvage Fiji SKUs. All we need to see is which Fiji SKU is competing with 980 Ti and at what price. So any logical person would wait for the AMD cards to launch and to see if they force further price cuts from Nvidia. I definitely expect 980 to get a further price cut. 980 Ti also could get a price cut depending on AMD's Fiji Pro performance and price.


Agreed. Thats def why Im holding off to see amd has to offer, hopefully we have some real benchmarks eventually


----------



## Yungbenny911

Am i the only one that got more excited about what AMD has to offer due to this rush release by Nvidia? This could only mean two things: AMD's 390X is faster than the Titan X at an even lower price than the 980ti, or Nvidia just wants to ridicule it's opponent by taking the spotlight. I'm hoping for the former though, because if the 390X can't hold it's ground against the 980ti, that would be horrible for consumers







. We might see the 980ti's prices shoot up due to high demand.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Im not really sure too upgrade to 980 ti now, i'm still afraid of future technologies that would come In 2016. I'm afraid 980ti and the entire gen are gonna end too fast.


Maxwell will become obsolete the day Pascal releases.

Pascal will have stacked RAM and hardware support for DX12 features that even 2nd generation Maxwell lacks. The jump in VRAM bandwidth alone will be massive. Even the cheapest Pascal chipset with stacked RAM should have more than double the memory bandwidth of the 980ti.

As far as I'm concerned these new Maxwell cards are for the people who either cannot wait, or the people who upgrade so frequently that it doesn't matter. But if you can use the GPU you have now until the start of next year, are limited on how often you can upgrade, and want a card that will last as long as possible you'll be much better off waiting for Pascal.

Not trying to take anything away from the 980ti, it looks like an absolutely fantastic card for the money, but I will not be surprised at all of the Pascal equivalent of the 980 in price outperforms SLI 980ti.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Am i the only one that got more excited about what AMD has to offer due to this rush release by Nvidia? This could only mean two things: AMD's 390X is faster than the Titan X at an even lower price than the 980ti, or Nvidia just wants to ridicule it's opponent by taking the spotlight. I'm hoping for the former though, because if the 390X can't hold it's ground against the 980ti, that would be horrible for consumers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We might see the 980ti's prices shoot up due to high demand.


I can't get excited about AMD cards no matter how they perform. Hardware is only half of the issue, the drivers are just as important. I was an ATI/AMD fan for many years, but after many years of being frustrated with their poor drivers and massive delays between driver updates I switched to Nvidia and have no interest in switching back. Having the greatest specs on paper or the best performance in a handful of benchmarks means nothing to me if it performs worse and suffers from hoards of unfixed glitches in the games I play.


----------



## Juub

800$ CAD.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Agreed. Thats def why Im holding off to see amd has to offer, hopefully we have some real benchmarks eventually


Harder to do than it seems!!
It will be nice if AMD comes out swinging this time.


----------



## dVeLoPe

cmon any minute now


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Not trying to take anything away from the 980ti, it looks like an absolutely fantastic card for the money, but I will not be surprised at all of the Pascal equivalent of the 980 in price outperforms SLI 980ti.


I expect no less from Pascal, it is on 14/16nm + Finfet + HBM, so it is a node shrink + node change + HBM combined.

I think even if Nvidia apply it on Maxwell it will yield the same result, may be that is the reason why they introduce Pascal after Volta. The complete architecture change Volta may be pushed back for this reason. Pascal might be just a Refine Maxwell with new technologies.


----------



## Astral Fly

Well I'm happy that Nvidia is coming a bit to their senses with the prices on high end GPU's, but here in Euroland where we pay high taxes and what not, with an MSRP of $650, we'll end up paying $850-900. I'm more looking to buy a 980, but it is currently almost $700 where I live. I'm hoping for some fierce competition between 980 and 390X over the summer, so if the MSRP comes down to $450 for the 980 I might strike. Then I can get it for $600.


----------



## hwoverclkd

now waiting for a classy version to come out....


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> now waiting for a classy version to come out....


not until i get 2 first


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> now waiting for a classy version to come out....


What's your guess for it's release, with the reference and ACX cards or a month later? I think a month later is the safe bet but I'm also thinking that because of how long EVGA must've known they were going to do custom Titan Xs and the 980ti coming out that they may have gotten a head start so it may be ready soon.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> I expect no less from Pascal, it is on 14/16nm + Finfet + HBM, so it is a node shrink + node change + HBM combined.
> 
> I think even if Nvidia apply it on Maxwell it will yield the same result, may be that is the reason why they introduce Pascal after Volta. The complete architecture change Volta may be pushed back for this reason. Pascal might be just a Refine Maxwell with new technologies.


I'm thinking Pascal will be a bit more than just that. With most of Mantle being adopted for DX12 I'm expecting Pascal to be almost like an Nvidia/AMD hybrid card. It's going to have a lot of the same features currently found in AMD cards as well as everything you would expect from a Generation 3 Maxwell type GPU. Plus the HBM.

Basically going to Maxwell or Pascal will be like going from a DX9 GPU to DX11. Like going from the Xbox 360 to Maxwell. DX12 isn't a small revision to DX11, it's a significant leap, and true fully DX12 compliant hardware is also going to be a significant leap over Maxwell once you start seeing games designed around DX12. I expect a decent performance increase in DX11 games, but as soon as DX12 games start showing up people will start complaining about how Maxwell has been crippled by Nvidia.

And I fully expect a lot of Maxwell owners who bought into the "Maxwell is DX12 compatible" hype to be really disappointed. All of the "DX12" features of Maxwell are fully supported in DX11.2 which is already in use in games like The Witcher 3.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> 800$ CAD.


Our dollar really sucks right now









When I bought the 780 and the 780ti the exchange rate was almost the same.

I didn't notice the difference until I saw Titan-Xs selling for $1350 at retailers. At first I thought it was price gouging but then realized it's just the exchange rate









We're getting real screwed.....

We're paying $1525 for Titan-Xs after tax


----------



## hardcorePC

Nvidia just doing nice job making people feel like they getting good deal, first put out crazy expensive product, then same product much lower price but still with great benefit for them.
So now we feel like getting a deal, wow
They just had to pull of before amd just so people buy it like crazy again their 980ti- great moves from buisness perspective , same chip refreshed, cut and again huge wave of profit?
Maybe they bit scared of amd thats why so soon


----------



## dantoddd

price?


----------



## dVeLoPe

any one see ANY CUSTOM NON REF SELLING ANYWHERE ONLINE YERT?!?!!?!?!??


----------



## barsh90

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g.html

Apparently no lightning edition from msi this time either


----------



## Brulf

Hi from australia... asshats keep making everything here so expensive


----------



## Swolern

Anyone seen any pics of her naked PCB? Looks to be the same power design and layout as Titan X, minus 6gigs of course.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone seen any pics of her naked PCB? Looks to be the same power design and layout as Titan X, minus 6gigs of course.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/5.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/images/front_full.jpg


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone seen any pics of her naked PCB? Looks to be the same power design and layout as Titan X, minus 6gigs of course.


If you value geggeg's opinion, then it's the same. Me thinks so too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Al, it's the same PCB so waterblocks and aftermarket coolers that worked for Titan X will work for reference 980Ti also (I have confirmed this). Might want to make a note of that in the OP for those looking.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Will their be a waterblock released for the classified or should i just buy hydrocopper?


----------



## Swolern

Thanks Juano & 2Short.


----------



## nyk20z3

Wasn't the Titan X given a green light for custom boards ?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> Nvidia just doing nice job making people feel like they getting good deal, first put out crazy expensive product, then same product much lower price but still with great benefit for them.
> So now we feel like getting a deal, wow
> They just had to pull of before amd just so people buy it like crazy again their 980ti- great moves from buisness perspective , same chip refreshed, cut and again huge wave of profit?
> Maybe they bit scared of amd thats why so soon


That's basically what it is but as long as it's a good card I think it's fine but still need to wait for AMD and then decide.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Wasn't the Titan X given a green light for custom boards ?


I haven't seen any custom boards yet, just custom coolers on reference boards.


----------



## szeged

so its just trailing the titan by a fps or two in every bench for $350 less...thats awesome, grats to those with more patience than i.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcorePC*
> 
> Nvidia just doing nice job making people feel like they getting good deal, first put out crazy expensive product, then same product much lower price but still with great benefit for them.
> So now we feel like getting a deal, wow
> They just had to pull of before amd just so people buy it like crazy again their 980ti- great moves from buisness perspective , same chip refreshed, cut and again huge wave of profit?
> Maybe they bit scared of amd thats why so soon


Well, if the AMD beast takes out the 980ti, so goes the Titan X, which cost you more, no?


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so its just trailing the titan by a fps or two in every bench for $350 less...thats awesome, grats to those with more patience than i.


Ill trade you one for a tx and some ln2









If 390x beat 980ti the "metal" version will beat both


----------



## szeged

is there a 980ti owners club yet? I wont be joining the club but i will be following it for user OCing results.


----------



## gooface

set the alarm to 3am... going to bed now...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone seen any pics of her naked PCB? Looks to be the same power design and layout as Titan X, minus 6gigs of course.


Made a comparison pic just incase:


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> set the alarm to 3am... going to bed now...


what's going on at 3am?


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> set the alarm to 3am... going to bed now...


Im est not cali time so is it 3am based off cali time which would be 6am here???


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> what's going on at 3am?


Nobody knows, but there's only one way that I know to find out... never sleep and refresh all the pages till you get a 980ti!!!


----------



## silvergoat

3am central = midnight @ newegg time

it's the time newegg updates their website for the next day


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Nobody knows, but there's only one way that I know to find out... never sleep and refresh all the pages till you get a 980ti!!!


Im buying extra classified incase anyone misses it at least 1 extra going for 2 only need one


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvergoat*
> 
> 3am central = midnight @ newegg time
> 
> it's the time newegg updates their website for the next day


I thought newegg was pacific, which would put their midnight at 2am central.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> Im buying extra classified incase anyone misses it at least 1 extra going for 2 only need one


So you're thinking the Classy will be out at launch then?


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I thought newegg was pacific, which would put their midnight at 2am central.
> So you're thinking the Classy will be out at launch then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvergoat*
> 
> 3am central= midnight @ newegg time
> 
> it's the time newegg updates their website for the next day


If its not and its only replacement only return policy ill just wait it out


----------



## silvergoat

guess the poster was eastern, not central


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvergoat*
> 
> guess the poster was eastern, not central


So 20 minutes then get yall f5 rdy


----------



## hollowtek

650 bucks to enjoy this for an entire year then resell for the same price... So tempting..


----------



## Arkheios

Any EKWB blocks out yet? Can't see any on their site.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Any EKWB blocks out yet? Can't see any on their site.


I don't think so, but the Titan-X block will fit unless you have OCD about the wrong writing on your block vs what card you're cooling.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I don't think so, but the Titan-X block will fit unless you have OCD about the wrong writing on your block vs what card you're cooling.


only fits reference tho right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> only fits reference tho right?


Yes.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i hope its not 3am PST or ill miss it cause no way in hell im staying up another 3 hours im almost out of medicine lol =b


----------



## nyk20z3

8:54AM here in Germany, i hate the time difference since i am from NY and i have to stay up late waiting for everything.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I don't think so, but the Titan-X block will fit unless you have OCD about the wrong writing on your block vs what card you're cooling.


that's like slapping an m3 badge on a 330i...


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> that's like slapping an m3 badge on a 330i...


i dont see anything wrong with that if you have the s52/54 to go with it =-b


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i hope its not 3am PST or ill miss it cause no way in hell im staying up another 3 hours im almost out of medicine lol =b


I honestly don't know why I'm staying up till 3am...where did this speculation come from? I remember checking the thread and someone asked "when will these be available?" , then I checked again and people are like "I'm waiting till 3am"


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so its just trailing the titan by a fps or two in every bench for $350 less...thats awesome, grats to those with more patience than i.


I'll wait another month for amd to respond before i buy one


----------



## dVeLoPe

trust me it will be worth the wait if i have to drink something to stay up till 3am pst i wil =b


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I'll wait another month for amd to respond before i buy one


Well get something soon, you're sorely missed in the 3dmark bench threads!


----------



## hertz9753

I don't need a GTX 980 Ti, Im staying up to see how fast they sell out...


----------



## dVeLoPe

if yo manage to see it in stock buy it for me =b lol

midnight newegg time

3am est nothing yet so it must be another 3 hours


----------



## phaseshift

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980+Ti


----------



## dVeLoPe

thx for the link f5 spamming that but in reality i need to get it off NE '(


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980+Ti


Booo thought there were some listed lol


----------



## dVeLoPe

i kno im not the only one CAMPING IT OUT so if anyone finds it after you buy yours post up where you got it =b


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I don't think so, but the Titan-X block will fit unless you have OCD about the wrong writing on your block vs what card you're cooling.


Are you sure about that? I guess I'll wait a few days/weeks until EK announces something official.


----------



## kx11

asus DCU III Strix


----------



## dVeLoPe

damn that looks good


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Are you sure about that? I guess I'll wait a few days/weeks until EK announces something official.


Pretty sure...



Same pcb minus the back side ram chips, unless you see a difference?


----------



## kx11

inno3d iChill 980 Ti


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> asus DCU III Strix


I wonder if this will be featured on the Matrix as well or they will just copy and paste from the 980 Matrix design.


----------



## dVeLoPe

the wait is killing me that inno card looks decent but mmm i think im igoing to match my asus rampage extreme with asus dcu iii


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Someone09

45 pages already?!

Anyway, if nothing changes, I´ll be getting a 980 Ti Classi for sure.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> asus DCU III Strix


that would be an awesome card to have in a air set up. too bad id never get to use the cooler.


----------



## kuruptx

For this price, I feel like this is a great card, money be damned, I'm sold!


----------



## Wishmaker

Its finally here.







Let your wallets suffer


----------



## Carniflex

That is one nice card. Pity about the lack of backplate and being limited to only 4 screens at a time (even though they have 5 connectors on that card). The rather aggressive pricing at 650$ seems to imply that AMD card's will have at least something going for them. Few more weeks to wait to see the other side of that comparison that will be insatiably made.

Not yet available in the local supply chain (just wanted to see the price around here). Perhaps I can get a new GFX card this summer ... although I highly doubt I can afford 980ti or the AMD upcoming flagship.


----------



## Nightwolf88

I read that the L2 cache dropped from 3 to 2.75mb comparing to the titan X, does this mean this card is 5.25 + 0.75 gb VRAM, like the 970 is 3,5 + 0.5?
Or is there a difference in architecture between GM 200 and GM 204 that makes it that it doesn't matter?


----------



## sugalumps

$650 launch + kepler bump?!

Nvidia is king


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> I read that the L2 cache dropped from 3 to 2.75mb comparing to the titan X, does this mean this card is 5.25 + 0.75 gb VRAM, like the 970 is 3,5 + 0.5?
> Or is there a difference in architecture between GM 200 and GM 204 that makes it that it doesn't matter?


link to where you read this please?

Every review I've read stated 3MB L2 Cache


----------



## DFroN

Nice performance/price. The card is very tempting but I'm going to try to wait for Pascal to hopefully bring full DX12, DP1.3 and HBM2. Between now and Pascal I hope somebody announces a _good quality_ G-Sync IPS 144HZ 1440p monitor to satisfy my upgrade itch.


----------



## Alatar

Over at SemiAccurate Charlie is offering his views on the 980Ti:
Quote:


> The GTX980Ti is nothing more than the high bin 980, this time it is clocked at an even 1GHz.
> 
> Everything else should be the same as the non-Ti 980s, it isn't the big Maxwell the BS rumor sites listed a while ago, it is just what we said it was last year.S|A


https://archive.is/ngMyR

(archive link because I doubt the article will stay as is for long)

So last year he was going on about 4 GM204 SKUs and then the same SKUs being shrinked to 16nm in Q1 (neither came true) and now he's saying that this 980Ti that's just an overclocked GM204 is finally here just like he predicted


----------



## ondoy

MSI Announces its GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming Graphics Cards


----------



## ondoy

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 Pictured


----------



## zealord

cool card for 649$ considering the competition taking their time (pls hurry AMD







). Interesting how the disabled units are not really showing a big difference between the 980 Ti and the Titan X in performance. But we all know it doesn't scale linear. If it was that way then the Titan X would be 50% faster than the GTX 980 at same clocks, but it isn't quite.

The new ASUS cooler looks great. I like it.

I hope Nvidia comes up with a new reference design for Pascal. The Titan like cooler is cool, but I think they have used it enough for now and in my humble opinion it is a bit too weak for the GM200. Well still way better than the 290X reference design.

Now we have to wait for Fiji reviews and price and after that I hope we won't need to wait too long into 2016 for Pascal or the R9 400 series because 2016 is when I plan to build a complete new rig. The 2500K OC'd is holding up quite well. Would've never thought it would hold that long, but its a beast.

That being said the 980 Ti is nice, but it doesn't convince me enough to screw my 2016 plan and upgrade now. 35-40% over the 290X is not enough to jump to 1440p at the same time.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 Pictured


is this card 2x8pin like Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming was?


----------



## nyk20z3

Its nice to see Gigabyte at least changing the shroud design a little to differentiate the 980 from the Ti, i dislike when manufactures past n copy coolers, i know it might be a cost saving measure but at least do something to make them unique.


----------



## ondoy

Computex 2015: ASUS Announces ROG Poseidon GTX 980 Ti


----------



## dVeLoPe

G1 and posiden im assuming wont be here in an hour


----------



## Olivon

*Hardware.fr review*


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That being said the 980 Ti is nice, but it doesn't convince me enough to screw my 2016 plan and upgrade now. 35-40% over the 290X is not enough to jump to 1440p at the same time.


I'm in the same boat, I was on a 2016 upgrade plan aswell. The performance of the 980ti is great, but it's not enough from me to blow $1049aud on when my 780ti still does what I need to at the moment. Might aswell wait for pascal at this point.


----------



## Mel0ns

Havnt read every page, but when is the card suppose to be available in stores outside of nvidias own?


----------



## Newbie2009

Very impressed with price for the performance. I'd say titan owners are sick.


----------



## dVeLoPe

reference are available but replalcement only return policy equals i will stay up for another hour waiting to see if more cars non ref release.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> Computex 2015: ASUS Announces ROG Poseidon GTX 980 Ti


Copy n paste but hey i am not surprised.


----------



## dVeLoPe

679.50$ after next day shipping or 669.99$ i think ill passs.


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142

your welcome ONLY NON REF COOLER AVAILABLE AS OF RIGHT NOW


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> 35-40% over the 290X is not enough to jump to 1440p at the same time.


Reading reviews, it's more ~45-50% better. And we're not talking about customs variants with high frequencies.
It's even more in some reviews :



http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-test-nvidia-titan/4/


----------



## ImmortalTorment

Linus's 980 Ti review is up!

http://youtu.be/VQou5h0Zh2k


----------



## greydor

Still waiting for launch.

Ughhhhhhhh

Newegg, update your site!


----------



## dVeLoPe

umm HELOOO i just POSTED IT

EVGA 06G-P4-4995-KR

thats the super clocked with backplate 2 fan cooler EVGA CARD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-487-142-_-Product


----------



## Pandora's Box

Ofcourse the first non-reference card is the ACX model. After the 970 fiasco I wonder how many people will be diving into EVGA's lap again.


----------



## dVeLoPe

screw evga IM WAITING FOR THIS

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-125-787-_-Product

g1 gamging only a whipping $99,999$


----------



## dVeLoPe

no one buy ANYTHING give it another 48 minutes till 3am


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Yeah prices seem a bit off lol


----------



## Pandora's Box

If you go on newegg and search by 6GB cards, they all show up.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Reading reviews, it's more ~45-50% better. And we're not talking about customs variants with high frequencies.
> It's even more in some reviews :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-test-nvidia-titan/4/


That is probably the reference 290X and we all know how it throttles and bad the 290X reference coolers are. It doesn't matter if it is 40 or 50% better. Overall the 980 Ti is way better than the 290X and overclocks better too and it might add up to a total of 50-55%. For me personally I'd need a 70-80% increase to warrant an upgrade for me and probably more than that for a card that is priced above 500€. (With that I mean compared to the card I currently have of course. I can't expect the 980 Ti to be 80% faster than the 980. That is just unrealistic. But when I look at my next upgrade. Let's say Pascal or r9 400 then it has to be like 500€ and 100% faster than my current 290X)


----------



## dVeLoPe

limit 1 per customer atm


----------



## captinkirk

My 2Gb GTX 680 is getting replaced, I was going to hang on for Pascal, but with the way NVIDIA release cards it's going to be 18 months before we see a full size card.
I game at 1080p so my only decision is do I pick up a cheaper 980GTX on ebay or buy a 980Ti?


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That is probably the reference 290X and we all know how it throttles and bad the 290X reference coolers are. It doesn't matter if it is 40 or 50% better. Overall the 980 Ti is way better than the 290X and overclocks better too and it might add up to a total of 50-55%. For me personally I'd need a 70-80% increase to warrant an upgrade for me and probably more than that for a card that is priced above 500€. (With that I mean compared to the card I currently have of course. I can't expect the 980 Ti to be 80% faster than the 980. That is just unrealistic. But when I look at my next upgrade. Let's say Pascal or r9 400 then it has to be like 500€ and 100% faster than my current 290X)


Its 830-870Mhz 290x
290xOC in that review is 1030mhz 290x and its 14%Faster than stock 290x as you see
http://www.computerbase.de/2015-05/grafikkarten-testverfahren-testsystem/2/


----------



## greydor

And bought that ACX version.

Crappy to charge shipping though.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> Its 830-870Mhz 290x
> 290xOC in that review is 1030mhz 290x and its 14%Faster than stock 290x as you see
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-05/grafikkarten-testverfahren-testsystem/2/


yeah exactly what I thought. Thanks for confirming it thought









+1


----------



## hamzta09

Yes but 144 fps on a 3440 monitor just doesnt work unless you got like tri titanx or so.

And isnt ppi almost same as 1080p monitor? Ultrawide 2560x1080 is just wider no? Not really taller. Or similar height as 27"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dupl3xxx*
> 
> Indeed. I hope for nvidia's sake, that that's a _real_ 384bit bus, and not some weird 362bit + 32bit thing. I can't imagine they would do the same PR disaster twice. While I don't _like_ nvidia's PR, they do learn from their mistakes.
> This is why you WAIT for a week or two after everything is out there and in the hands of people who want to find something wrong with it, and not just be the first to have the benchmarks online.
> *Any* dual-GPU solution will have more problems, including, but not limited to more stuttering, lower min-fps, negative scaling and non-existing support outside of AAA and "top-end" indies.
> Very much so. This card is a nice "bang for buck" considering it's top-end status, but it's still $550 and not $800 with a 45% discount.
> If you think about it, the price of a fully enabled GM200 chip is at minimum, assuming 100% yield (at 600mm^2+? lol, nope), that's a per-chip cost of $60, with a more realistic number being ~$100. Now that they are selling a cut-down version as well, that increases the yield quite a bit, so let's call it $90 per chip. Then there is 12GB of 7GHz GDDR5. Getting exact prises on GDDR5 isn't very easy, but let's call it $100 for the titan x and $50 for the 980ti. It's not far off, but not exact either. The boards would be less complex than the 512bit Hawaii boards, but still not as "simple" as the GM204's 256bit cards either. Then there is the cooler, power-delivery and anything I didn't mention. I would not be surprised if the BoM for a titan x is over $300. With the 980ti, they can cut away some of that cost, increase the effective yield of the GM200, so the price is nice. But calling the titan x overpriced isn't a fair comparison. Do they have a healthy margin? Yes. Is the price unreasonable in the current market? Yes.
> At least wait for non-stock coolers if waiting the currently estimated 2 weeks for the launch of Fiji. Worst case, nothing interesting happens to the market. Best case, price war!
> A DPI of about 66, or about 3 pixel/mm. That's TV-like DPI. A 24" 1920x1080 monitor has a DPI of about 95. a 27" 2560x1440 has a DPI of about 110. If it's 35" and 2560x1080, that's terrible. If it was 34" 3440x1440, that would make perfect sense, and have a nice DPI of 110 as well.
> I don't know, AMD has been awfully quiet. Last time they were this quiet about a launch (excluding the meaningless picture and 8sec video) they launched the 5000 series and Eyefinity.
> I don't, that's an absolutely HUGE chip. Yields decrease exponentially with size...


----------



## Tobe404

Sigh... Why are PC parts so expensive in Australia (and some other places)?

$1550 - $1650 for a Titan X

$1000 for a 980 TI / R9 295x2

$720 - $900 for a 980 | $500 for 290x

$440 - $580 for a 970 | $370 - $400 for a 290

980 TI seems like a good buy if you actually can get it for 650 vs 1000-ish for a Titan X.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Sigh... Why are PC parts so expensive in Australia (and some other places)?
> 
> $1550 - $1650 for a Titan X
> 
> $1000 for a 980 TI / R9 295x2
> 
> $720 - $900 for a 980 | $500 for 290x
> 
> $440 - $580 for a 970 | $370 - $400 for a 290
> 
> 980 TI seems like a good buy if you actually can get it for 650 vs 1000-ish for a Titan X.


Its easy have some one buy it in the states for you then ship it from there.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Sigh... Why are PC parts so expensive in Australia (and some other places)?
> 
> $1550 - $1650 for a Titan X
> 
> $1000 for a 980 TI / R9 295x2
> 
> $720 - $900 for a 980 | $500 for 290x
> 
> $440 - $580 for a 970 | $370 - $400 for a 290
> 
> 980 TI seems like a good buy if you actually can get it for 650 vs 1000-ish for a Titan X.


you earn more money per hour than US guys if I am not mistaken


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> you earn more money per hour than US guys if I am not mistaken


There is no way the pay rate is that much different to justify the prices they pay, I mean people make $15 an hour to work at mc donalds now serving fries.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Tbis has been disapoonting stayed up allllll night if in naother hour real xards dont releasei m goin to sleep not vuying evga crap unless its a classy but will take a g1 or posiden whichever comes first


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> There is no way the pay rate is that much different to justify the prices they pay, I mean people make $15 an hour to work at mc donalds now serving fries.


I am not too involved in that whole subject but I've heard some people talk about minimum wage and australia is like 16.22$ and USA 7.25$.

No idea how much money australian people have left each money to spend on stuff to be honest


----------



## nonnac7

The cards are up on EVGA, everything except the classified.

https://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980+Ti


----------



## gooface

Comes out to $695 shipped.... come to daddy!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142

And time to go back to bed now.... I can sleep peacefully...


----------



## dVeLoPe

Either the hydro copper sold out already or was never in stock was gonna buy hybrid but ill pass at 750

Came out to 810$ with only 5$ (slowest) shipping screw tax and evga.com


----------



## koc6

MSI GTX980 ti Gaming, two for me please.


----------



## barsh90

Msi gtx 980 lighfning, 2 please !


----------



## ondoy

msi's not releasing a lightning ....


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> msi's not releasing a lightning ....


why ? they said they are not releasing a lightning 980 because they wait for the bigger card and now they are not releasing a lightning why?


----------



## un1b4ll

Order in!

Do you think my CPU will bottleneck it?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> msi's not releasing a lightning ....


Do you have a source on that?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Do you have a source on that?


No official word they just said for the 980 they wouldn't but who knows.


----------



## nonnac7

Lightnings always come out a month later(well for the most part). It's just not listed on the day 1 release list from the videocardz link.

MSI got burned with the lightning on the 780 when nvidia came out with the ti a few months later. Seems like they are being cautious with coming out with their lightning for the 900 series.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Order in!
> 
> Do you think my CPU will bottleneck it?


I would not touch evga(unless classy) with a stick. They dropped the ball last time(coil whine, very loud fans, and that design ran hotter than other custom ones ie. Msi twin frozr, gigabyte g1, asus strix) they still have the same design as the 780 2013. I would rather wait until other more reliable brands surface. The asus strix 3 looks promising.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I would not touch evga(unless classy) with a stick. They dropped the ball last time(coil whine, very loud fans, and that design ran hotter than other custom ones ie. Msi twin frozr, asus strix) they dtill have the same design as the 780 2013. I would rather wait until other more reliable brands surface. The asus strix 3 looks promising.


Amen been up all night camping but g1 no show up yet so i guess if i waot anyway its either

G1
Posiden
Classy
Strix 3


----------



## Benny89

I am not expert, but I will also wait for MSI Lightning 980 Ti. Although I live in Poland so I will have to spend 2500 PLN or 3000 PLN for this card so about 1,5 my salaries







. 3,7 exchange rate is doing its job







. And envy you only having to spend less than 1000 for it.

I had EVGA dual FTW 780 and I regret that I didn't buy Lightning instead.

This time I am going for MSI.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I highly doubt AMD has anything while they let people throw their wallets at Nvidia right now. No updated news, no nothing.


I'm actually more surprised that [email protected] hasn't made some asinine reality-denying Tweet yet. Then again, it was a Sunday launch so we'll see what he's up to today (Monday)...


----------



## barsh90

Its also rather bizarre that last time, the EVGA 980 gtx did not had reviews from proper big review sites as techpowerup, anantech, pcmagazine, guru3d, other than small sites where people actually bought the cards for review. Shady move from evga to not send out review samples.









That was the reason that for the first time i ditched evga in favor of the msi twin frozr. Only to find out later down the road of the issued with the evga cards.


----------



## jdstock76

EVGA is up:

*Click Me!*


WooT!


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> EVGA is up:
> 
> *Click Me!*


Sold out in less than 1 hour, tho i'm not touching evga this time around(unless the glassy is $50 more)


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> EVGA is up:
> 
> *Click Me!*


When I last opened that page 30 minutes ago, there were 4-5 models that were still available to buy (i.e. w/ green "Add to cart" button), now only the Superclocked reference-cooler version has any stock left.

It's hard to say without knowing how many units EVGA's online store had to begin with, but the 980Ti seems to be selling well...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> When I last opened that page 30 minutes ago, there were 4-5 models that were still available to buy (i.e. w/ green "Add to cart" button), now only the Superclocked reference-cooler version has any stock left.
> 
> It's hard to say without knowing how many units EVGA's online store had to begin with, but the 980Ti seems to be selling well...


I confess I slept in so I missed all the other versions but I was just interested in the reference SC version anyway. Always has the best luck with that one.


----------



## barsh90

Its weird that the wircher 3 does not come with it.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Its weird that the wircher 3 does not come with it.


Technically then, the 980 is $250 cheaper than the 980Ti... counting the games that is.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Technically then, the 980 is $250 cheaper than the 980Ti... counting the games that is.


The games has no value. They can spit out an infinite number of game keys. Supply and demand. And on top of that, the games only have value for those who care for them.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Its weird that the wircher 3 does not come with it.


I think that promo ended today and now (from 1 June) is back to only the batman game.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The games has no value. They can spit out an infinite number of game keys. Supply and demand.


Not to mention the 980's are still full retail atm. Should be some good deals on eBay thou. Mine will be there.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The games has no value. They can spit out an infinite number of game keys. Supply and demand.


Right, because Nvidia gives Warner Bros and CDPR the big finger and order them to generate a bajillion keys without paying a single cent while Jen Hsun smirks from his office chair right?

Get real.


----------



## white118

newegg is up! http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PPSSNNBMSMNSTH


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The games has no value. They can spit out an infinite number of game keys. Supply and demand.


It certanly does... One can sell the codes for $60 on ebay, bringing the total price down to 590.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Right, because Nvidia gives Warner Bros and CDPR the big finger and order them to generate a bajillion keys without paying a single cent while Jen Hsun smirks from his office chair right?
> 
> Get real.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> And on top of that, *the games only have value for those who care for them.*


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*


You edited your post after I was done posting.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> You edited your post after I was done posting.


I know







If you care for those games then you are saving.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> You edited your post after I was done posting.


Noticed that as well...


----------



## svenge

EVGA's web store is now completely out of stock of 980Ti cards...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> newegg is up! http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PPSSNNBMSMNSTH


Saw that but they always take to long to ship.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> EVGA's web store is now completely out of stock of 980Ti cards...


Sorry! Hehe

Is there a 980ti owners club yet?!


----------



## ImmortalTorment

Where is the classified? Is it releasing next month or something?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalTorment*
> 
> Where is the classified? Is it releasing next month or something?


EVGA Jacob said last night "Soon".

My guess is like 60 days.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalTorment*
> 
> Where is the classified? Is it releasing next month or something?


EVGA_JacobF said "*Looking around 1 month at this moment*" 30 minutes ago.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> EVGA Jacob said last night "Soon".
> 
> My guess is like 60 days.


I wonder what the price is going to be. With the 780 ti it was only $50 more, as 150 more from the 980.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> EVGA's web store is now completely out of stock of 980Ti cards...


What a shocker! Its good to be a monopoly


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Just watched the Linus video ... good lord what a total waste of time. He spent the first half of the video whining about how the 980Ti basically makes the $1000 Titian X worthless (like he actually has to pay for one, nVidia SENDS HIM FREE hardware to test) and the last quarter of the video pimping Ting.

No overclocking numbers, etc. just glossy fluff. I guess we all know that when the tech people in his crew are on a jet to Computex, he really can't do much hard core tech reviews, only "cute" videos.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> EVGA_JacobF said "*Looking around 1 month at this moment*" 30 minutes ago.


Damn, that's sooner than I thought.


----------



## jezzer

Are EVGAs stock reference cards bad clockers? Are they allready binned?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

WOw...This was so weird. Nvidia had the NDA lift on a Sunday? That's very strange. Maybe someone got the date wrong on the calendar?


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> WOw...This was so weird. Nvidia had the NDA lift on a Sunday? That's very strange. Maybe someone got the date wrong on the calendar?


Nvidia can do what they want whenever they want for the time being. Selling on the first day of May(and on a Monday) makes sense though.


----------



## hertz9753

This is an information thread people.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> newegg is up! http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PPSSNNBMSMNSTH


Folks, be VERY careful when buying these from newegg. The return policy on all 980ti's is "replacement only". So if AMD's Fiji makes you change your mind, you might be out of luck.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> What a shocker! Its good to be a monopoly


How so?! ASUS, Zotac, MSI, Gigabyte. Ever heard of them?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> How so?! ASUS, Zotac, MSI, Gigabyte. Ever heard of them?


I'm guessing that NVIDIA was the monopoly that Wishmaker was referencing, not EVGA.

While EVGA has a very good share of the NVIDIA-based GPU market (note: they don't do AMD cards), it's certainly not of the same magnitude as the 77.5% to 22.5% superiority that NVIDIA has over AMD overall...


----------



## keikei

So everything out right now is reference? I would love to see performance difference between ref vs non-ref.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So everything out right now is reference? I would love to see performance difference between ref vs non-ref.


non-ref already on newegg.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So everything out right now is reference? I would love to see performance difference between ref vs non-ref.


That's the weird part, all I can find are reference reviews... must be reviews only got the AIBs.

I went with reference myself and this card looks to be amazing, 2x the performance of my dear old 7970.


----------



## ImmortalTorment

I literally just bought a R9 290 almost 3 months ago and i'm already ready to upgrade. It was between the GTX 980 Ti and the Titan X. I think I just found my answer for single card 4k gaming.









I'm for sure waiting for the high performance/cooling cards such as the classified to hit market before I pull the trigger though for sure. If Radeon Fury truly is releasing with 4GB of HBM at $850.. AMD is going to be in a bit of a pickle.

EDIT: AnandTech benches now available. http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1447?vs=1496 The comparison between the Titan X and 980 Ti is absolutely mind blowing. No one in their right mind would buy a Titan X for gaming purposes now.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> That's the weird part, all I can find are reference reviews... must be reviews only got the AIBs.
> 
> I went with reference myself and this card looks to be amazing, 2x the performance of my dear old 7970.


should be even more @ overclocks


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> should be even more @ overclocks


Yea, I went reference because I didn't want to risk getting a PCB that didn't have a waterblock option. The 970 I had bought and returned did not have a reference layout and I didn't like the available options.


----------



## Master__Shake

evga zotac and gigabyte up on newegg

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=980+ti&N=-1&isNodeId=1

anywhere from 820 to 840 canadian.

going to bide my time and wait for the fiji to get released just to see how static those prices are.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> going to bide my time and wait for the fiji to get released just to see how static those prices are.


Here's what I posted in another thread:
Quote:


> [AMD's] in a really weird place right now. Sure [the Fury] may be ~5% faster than a Titan X and cheaper but there's the 980 Ti @ $650 which is about 5% slower than a Titan X. So we may see a 10% faster than 980 Ti card but at what cost, $750? $800? And they've always one-upped Nvidia in the VRAM department yet there's rumors it will be 4 GB HBM since they may not be going with a dual-linked interposer for 8 GB.
> 
> Damn miracle if they release Fury for cheaper than a 980 Ti, more performance, and more VRAM but I don't think it will be like 780 -> 290X (where the 290X was cheaper and ~10% faster, according to Anandtech's day 1 review), more like 290X -> 780 Ti where the roles are switched. 290X is equivalent of 980 Ti where it's the "first to the gate" and then the competitor releases the 780 Ti (Fury in this case) that is more costly, beats the competitor, but has less VRAM.


It makes me wonder if Nvidia just scored another big win with the 980 Ti but from what @47 Knucklehead posted before regarding Tom's Hardware review of the 980 Ti, maybe they have the Fury already and didn't want to declare the 980 Ti a winner since the Fury is that amazing. Who knows.


----------



## Ghoxt

That $819 to $849 gouging on NewEgg is ridiculous. But always occurs. Shame.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> That $819 to $849 gouging on NewEgg is ridiculous. But always occurs. Shame.


it's actually pretty fair.

our dollar is worth .76 american dollars.

so it's not far off american v canadian exchange.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Here's what I posted in another thread:
> It makes me wonder if Nvidia just scored another big win with the 980 Ti but from what @47 Knucklehead posted before regarding Tom's Hardware review of the 980 Ti, maybe they have the Fury already and didn't want to declare the 980 Ti a winner since the Fury is that amazing. Who knows.


i really hope amd is not going to be silly and release it at 800 or whatever dollars.

they need more people to buy their cards not opt for something that is a little slower at a lower price, everything in that category belongs to nvidia.

well unless you want a 290x with 8gb's of memory. but they are going cheap right now. like 382 dollars cheap.

my guess a 599 price tag.


----------



## Rawhide

Microcenter is showing an ASUS 980ti for $449? Our of stock of course. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> i really hope amd is not going to be silly and release it at 800 or whatever dollars.


They won't price $150 higher with less memory and comparable performance


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Microcenter is showing an ASUS 980ti for $449? Not sure what's up with that.


Go go go


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> i really hope amd is not going to be silly and release it at 800 or whatever dollars.
> 
> they need more people to buy their cards not opt for something that is a little slower at a lower price, everything in that category belongs to nvidia.
> 
> well unless you want a 290x with 8gb's of memory. but they are going cheap right now. like 382 dollars cheap.
> 
> my guess a 599 price tag.


I think they're trying to market 390X as a 2560x1440 card and Fury as a 4K card. 390X with 8 GB VRAM, some increased core clocks, bit faster memory, and maybe newer architecture could put it quite close to the GTX 980 which is looking to be $100 more at $500. Maybe we will see the 980's price drop to what it should have been in the first place, $400-450.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> That $819 to $849 gouging on NewEgg is ridiculous. But always occurs. Shame.


Its the price that people pay for jumping in too early. Let the competition reply in 3 weeks and you will see that it was foolish to pay for such price gouging.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Microcenter is showing an ASUS 980ti for $449? Our of stock of course. Not sure what's up with that.


Try adding it to cart "Removed items that are inactive or no longer available."

http://www.microcenter.com/product/450169/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_6GB_PCI-e_Video_Card#


----------



## saelz8

Posted? The 980 Ti Strix. Is this the first ever Triple Fan ASUS Card?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> i really hope amd is not going to be silly and release it at 800 or whatever dollars.
> 
> they need more people to buy their cards not opt for something that is a little slower at a lower price, everything in that category belongs to nvidia.
> 
> well unless you want a 290x with 8gb's of memory. but they are going cheap right now. like 382 dollars cheap.
> 
> my guess a 599 price tag.


If a Fiji card drops @ $599 it will be instant buy for me. Well that is if performance is there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Try adding it to cart "Removed items that are inactive or no longer available."
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/450169/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_6GB_PCI-e_Video_Card#


Yeah you can't buy it, but the pricing is what I was wondering about. Of course they also have a 980ti for $999 on the site, so maybe they're just clickbaiting or on a long coffee break.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

GUYS WAIT FIRST FIJI, AND THEN BUY 980 TI


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> GUYS WAIT FIRST FIJI, AND THEN BUY 980 TI


Agreed, everyone rushing out to get a 980 ti when AMDs release is so close seems a bit hasty. Even if the ti ends up being the better card a price cut is probable.


----------



## sav4

The new dc III cooler looks good
http://wccftech.com/asus-unveils-gtx-980-ti-directcu-iii-strix-graphics-card-computex-triple-fan-powered-massive-design/


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> GUYS WAIT FIRST FIJI, AND THEN BUY 980 TI


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Agreed, everyone rushing out to get a 980 ti when AMDs release is so close seems a bit hasty. Even if the ti ends up being the better card a price cut is probable.


That's if you live long enough to. Who guarantees that you will live past today? If you have the means, enjoy it all now. No one can guarantee that you will live to any certain point of time.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Its the price that people pay for jumping in too early. Let the competition reply in 3 weeks and you will see that it was foolish to pay for such price gouging.


It's not because of lack of competiton, it's just the first week adopter price that you always pay for tech. The 970s were going for $200+ on the first week, it's supply and demand atm.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> That's if you live long enough to. Who guarantees that you will live past today? If you have the means, enjoy it all now. No one can guarantee that you will live to any certain point of time.


His statement clearly doesn't apply to you since you probably wouldn't buy Fiji anyway. But it would be a smart move to wait. Fiji could make Nvidia drop the price of this card even further.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> That's if you live long enough to. Who guarantees that you will live past today?


Maybe not the best metric to use when making purchasing decisions.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> GUYS WAIT FIRST FIJI, AND THEN BUY 980 TI


Even FIJI is come out at same price of 980 ti and equal the performance of Titan x ? I will still buy 980 ti, I can't live with AMD poor games support and very late drivers release.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Agreed, everyone rushing out to get a 980 ti when AMDs release is so close seems a bit hasty. Even if the ti ends up being the better card a price cut is probable.


Except the majority of people don't want the AMD as Nvidia's market share shows. I personally wouldn't buy AMD from poor passed experience not to mention I hate their looks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Maybe not the best metric to use when making purchasing decisions.


Exactly. Especially if you have loved ones that depend on you.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saelz8*
> 
> Posted? The 980 Ti Strix. Is this the first ever Triple Fan ASUS Card?


Yup and apparently GPU Tweak 2 is coming as well but cant find any info on it yet.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Nvidia can do what they want whenever they want for the time being. Selling on the first day of May(and on a Monday) makes sense though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Even FIJI is come out at same price of 980 ti and equal the performance of Titan x ? I will still buy 980 ti, *I can't live with AMD poor games support and very late drivers release*.


This is the wall that AMD has to break and with such poor products/support/etc, NVIDIA will cash in money that could have gone to them. I myself will be moving to NVIDIA no matter what Fiji does or Fury or whatever they are called.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Except the majority of people don't want the AMD as Nvidia's market share shows. I personally wouldn't buy AMD from poor passed experience not to mention I hate their looks.


Hence the price drop segment of my comment. All I'm saying is, the market could look radically different in just a few weeks - assuming you aren't dead lol.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Maybe not the best metric to use when making purchasing decisions.


Right. I'm sure you will have a huge bank account in heaven, transferable funds from earth.


----------



## Menta

900 euros in Europe is some countries including mine, NO thanks


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Right. I'm sure you will have a huge bank account in heaven, transferable funds from earth.


The flip side being you find yourself eating cat food in a trailer for retirement because hey, not gonna live forever - spend spend spend!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> GUYS WAIT FIRST FIJI, AND THEN BUY 980 TI


It won't happen.

I said as much days ago.

Too many impulse buyers out there.

People who are in the nVidia camp and looking to buy will buy the 980Ti no matter what the 390X is.

People who are in the AMD camp and looking to buy will buy a 390X no matter what 980Ti is.

People who are on the fence and looking to buy will jump on the first company to release a good performing card at a good price (and let's face it, the 980Ti IS that card) and not bother waiting weeks for an NDA to drop on a card that has brand new and expensive memory system that may or may not have any real benefit and does have limitations, but more to the point, don't know WHEN the card will actually be available. The 980Ti's are shipping TODAY ... including the after market cards.

There will ALWAYS be a "faster card coming on the horizon", and if I had "just waited" for the next CPU/GPU that was "just around the corner", I'd still be rocking my 4.77Mhz 8088 with 4 color CGA graphics. Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and buy the best card that you can afford when it's available and be done and actually USE your computer.

I'm just saying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> The flip side being you find yourself eating cat food in a trailer for retirement because hey, not gonna live forever - spend spend spend!


Some people can buy quad Titan X's and still eat steak every night.

Besides, since the US economy relies on people spending so other people have a job and can get paid and put food on the table, it's the American way to "spend, spend, spend".


----------



## Cool Mike

Thinking the Gigabyte G1 will have a backplate, Right?


----------



## carlhil2

I don't know why people are trying to get others to "wait...", the same guys "waiting..", will be saying the SAME thing in 2016, "wait, wait til 2017.., THAT'S the year.." lol also, not to flame, but, why would someone in the market for an nvidia card listen to someone with an AMD card telling them to "wait for AMD..", makes no sense..it seems that the main dudes screaming "wait" are the ones with a gpu from 3 years ago. how is that "waiting" working out? you come off sounding like an AMD Sales Rep...


----------



## BigMack70

Great card! Signals to me that Fiji will be really good since Nvidia essentially just put out a $350 price cut on the Titan X. 4k gaming just got a lot more affordable for a lot of folks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't know why people are trying to get others to "wait...", the same guys "waiting..", will be saying the SAME thing in 2016, "wait, wait til 2017.., THAT'S the year.." lol also, not to flame, but, why would someone in the market for an nvidia card listen to someone with an AMD card telling them to "wait for AMD..", makes no sense..it seems that the main dudes screaming "wait" are the ones with a gpu from 3 years ago. how is that "waiting" working out? you come off sounding like an AMD Sales Rep...


Not everyone is brand loyal. Some folks just want the best performance for their money. Those folks should wait a few weeks. Obviously those people who just want an Nvidia card, if this is the budget/performance they want, should not wait.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> The flip side being you find yourself eating cat food in a trailer for retirement because hey, not gonna live forever - spend spend spend!


I did say, "if you have the means." Spending $650-$1000 isn't any where near bank breaking for an average worker with a college education. If you're already suffering financially, then yes, you do not have the means and should avoid buying games.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm not seriously considering anything until the HBM card is out, even though I am doubtful the HBM card will work for me due to vram. But, I don't understand why the 290x is doing so well against Nvidia cards all of a sudden. It almost looks like the 290x should be where the 280x is, not breathing down the 980's neck. What the heck?


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't know why people are trying to get others to "wait...", the same guys "waiting..", will be saying the SAME thing in 2016, "wait, wait til 2017.., THAT'S the year.." lol also, not to flame, but, why would someone in the market for an nvidia card listen to someone with an AMD card telling them to "wait for AMD..", makes no sense..it seems that the main screaming "wait" are the ones with a gpu from 3 years ago. how is that "waiting" working out?


We're talking a few weeks here, not saying wait another year or so for Pascal if you want a card now. Personally, that's exactly what I'm doing before I replace my 780s, but I'm not going to try to convince other people to do the same because a year is a lot longer than a few weeks and yes, at some point you just have to jump in.


----------



## Menta

well i am guessing Nvidia wants to sell in Europe not only America. i would like to know how a 600 card reaches 900


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Hence the price drop segment of my comment. All I'm saying is, the market could look radically different in just a few weeks - assuming you aren't dead lol.


I agree. That's why I'm unloading my 980 tonight while I can still get what I paid out of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Great card! Signals to me that Fiji will be really good since Nvidia essentially just put out a $350 price cut on the Titan X. 4k gaming just got a lot more affordable for a lot of folks


Just have to buy a 4K monitor.


----------



## Rayar69

In my F word country gtx 980 ti cost 900€ " reference.cooler " and titan x 1100€ xD


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't know why people are trying to get others to "wait...", the same guys "waiting..", will be saying the SAME thing in 2016, "wait, wait til 2017.., THAT'S the year.." lol also, not to flame, but, why would someone in the market for an nvidia card listen to someone with an AMD card telling them to "wait for AMD..", makes no sense..it seems that the main dudes screaming "wait" are the ones with a gpu from 3 years ago. how is that "waiting" working out?


Waiting a few weeks to see if there is a price cut is not the same thing as waiting until 2016.

Point is if people can wait for AMD's announcement they might actually save a little more money. There will be some people that will be on these boards complaining if the 980Ti gets a price drop in a few weeks due to Fiji. Those people should probably wait if they are concerned about getting this card as cheap as possible.

I know full well some of you would never give AMD a fair shot, but waiting to see if AMD starts a price war is a wise move like it or not.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Waiting a few weeks to see if there is a price cut is not the same thing as waiting until 2016.
> 
> Point is if people can wait for AMD's announcement they might actually save a little more money. There will be some people that will be on these boards complaining if the 980Ti gets a price drop in a few weeks due to Fiji. Those people should probably wait if they are concerned about getting this card as cheap as possible.
> 
> I know full well some of you would never give AMD a fair shot, but waiting to see if AMD starts a price war is a wise move like it or not.


No way are they going to further drop the price on a brand new $350 titan x price drop.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I did say, "if you have the means." Spending $650-$1000 isn't any where near bank breaking for an average worker with a college education. If you're already suffering financially, then yes, you do not have the means and should avoid buying games.


I thought we were entering the realm of spending philosophy in general. I am college educated and earn a good living, but I am not made of money. Plenty of college educated people earning a good living today are going to find themselves just as broke at retirement as someone who worked at McDonalds because they couldn't control their spending.

Anyway, getting way off topic, so not going to comment further on this.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayar69*
> 
> In my F word country gtx 980 ti cost 900€ " reference.cooler " and titan x 1100€ xD


Lemme guess, certain country in the east of EU? Because I just saw it at my local retailer for 900 E (the asus poseidon), but they took the listing down in an hour or so.

Edit: It's back now, still for 900 E. They even have placeholder specs - XXXXMhz boost clock.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Great card! Signals to me that Fiji will be really good since Nvidia essentially just put out a $350 price cut on the Titan X. 4k gaming just got a lot more affordable for a lot of folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone is brand loyal. Some folks just want the best performance for their money. Those folks should wait a few weeks. Obviously those people who just want an Nvidia card, if this is the budget/performance they want, should not wait.


I am saying though, guys can think for themselves, I would hope. and it has nothing to do with brand loyalty, it's just that it obviously didn't stop people from, say, buying an 290x over a 980, even though the 980 is faster. dudes STILL buy the 290x, so, it didn't count in THAT situation?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> No way are they going to further drop the price on a brand new $350 titan x price drop.


If you believe that then there is definitely no need to wait.


----------



## Krazee

Well time to wait for the evga to get more


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Just have to buy a 4K monitor.


The nice thing is that you can get two 980ti cards + a decent 4k screen (or 1440p 144 Hz) for the same price as 2 Titan X cards. That's a pretty big deal IMO...

I almost wish that I had waited and picked up 3 980ti cards instead of 2 Titan X cards... _almost_.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Waiting a few weeks to see if there is a price cut is not the same thing as waiting until 2016.


Sorry, that logic is too advanced for my brain to handle.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not seriously considering anything until the HBM card is out. But, I don't understand why the 290x is doing so well against Nvidia cards all of a sudden. It almost looks like the 290x should be where the 280x is, not breathing down the 980's neck. What the heck?


GCN designed for the future holds value better than whatever nvidia created.
DX12 will add to this value.

seller here shows 750/800 euro for 980ti.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Waiting a few weeks to see if there is a price cut is not the same thing as waiting until 2016.
> 
> Point is if people can wait for AMD's announcement they might actually save a little more money. There will be some people that will be on these boards complaining if the 980Ti gets a price drop in a few weeks due to Fiji. Those people should probably wait if they are concerned about getting this card as cheap as possible.
> 
> *I know full well some of you would never give AMD a fair shot, but waiting to see if AMD starts a price war is a wise move like it or not.*


Completely agree but I'm ok spending $680 to get the SC version I've been waiting for and this is literally the first time I've ever purchased anything on the release date so I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> The nice thing is that you can get two 980ti cards + a decent 4k screen (or 1440p 144 Hz) for the same price as 2 Titan X cards. That's a pretty big deal IMO...
> 
> I almost wish that I had waited and picked up 3 980ti cards instead of 2 Titan X cards... _almost_.


If I could find a cheap enough 4k with a low enough response time I'd jump on it.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't know why people are trying to get others to "wait...", the same guys "waiting..", will be saying the SAME thing in 2016, "wait, wait til 2017.., THAT'S the year.." lol also, not to flame, but, why would someone in the market for an nvidia card listen to someone with an AMD card telling them to "wait for AMD..", makes no sense..it seems that the main dudes screaming "wait" are the ones with a gpu from 3 years ago. how is that "waiting" working out? you come off sounding like an AMD Sales Rep...


Well, I think there are some cards in the past that have obtained a near legendary status for their longevity. The 8800 GT was a great value and seemed to last forever with how it was able to perform well in newer games at the time. Same goes for the 7970. Obviously, you can't wait forever or else you won't be able to enjoy good performance, but I think in certain situations, waiting is the prudent thing to do, and I believe now is one of those situations. If the 390X is as good as it's hyped to be, then nVidia will most likely make some changes to its pricing scheme and maybe even release a full GM200 chip that isn't a Titan X.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Waiting a few weeks to see if there is a price cut is not the same thing as waiting until 2016.
> 
> Point is if people can wait for AMD's announcement they might actually save a little more money. There will be some people that will be on these boards complaining if the 980Ti gets a price drop in a few weeks due to Fiji. Those people should probably wait if they are concerned about getting this card as cheap as possible.
> 
> I know full well some of you would never give AMD a fair shot, but waiting to see if AMD starts a price war is a wise move like it or not.


But, but, the 980ti is $650 bucks, nvidia isn't cutting the price on this card THAT soon, I really doubt that..


----------



## Sannakji

I don't think AMD will be in trouble against this card, unless the rumours of shortages due to HBM are true. If I can't get a 390X, I would definitely jump on that 980ti STRIX with very little regret.









EDIT:

nVidia fanboys were guffawing at the two 8 pin on the 390X... 980ti has the same... can we get their comments on this please?


----------



## Blameless

Regarding 4k, a single 980Ti is still falling a bit short of what I'd want, and there is no guarantee Fiji will be substantially better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> They won't price $150 higher with less memory and comparable performance


Performance is still largely unknown, but I agree, they'll price it to sell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I personally wouldn't buy AMD from poor passed experience not to mention I hate their looks.


Anyone who's been buying video cards long enough has had their share of poor experiences with NVIDIA and AMD/ATI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> I can't live with AMD poor games support and very late drivers release.


Mostly applies to Crossfire issues, where it is a real problem. However, when it comes to single card setups, I almost never encounter a game that will not run acceptably on whatever the last stable driver I happened to have installed was.

Witcher 3 and GTA V run fine (though at lower settings) on my wife's computer that has a 6970 with drivers that haven't been updated in two years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not seriously considering anything until the HBM card is out. But, I don't understand why the 290x is doing so well against Nvidia cards all of a sudden. It almost looks like the 290x should be where the 280x is, not breathing down the 980's neck. What the heck?


The 980 was never _that_ much faster than the 290X, and AMD has been improving drivers right along with NVIDIA, though they still suffer from higher CPU overhead.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't know why people are trying to get others to "wait...", the same guys "waiting..", will be saying the SAME thing in 2016, "wait, wait til 2017.., THAT'S the year.." lol also, not to flame, but, why would someone in the market for an nvidia card listen to someone with an AMD card telling them to "wait for AMD..", makes no sense..it seems that the main dudes screaming "wait" are the ones with a gpu from 3 years ago. how is that "waiting" working out? you come off sounding like an AMD Sales Rep...


Because they are wise enough to know the proper gpu cycles and that the 390x is dropping within weeks... So I think it's only fair to wait to see which card performs better and to possibly get price drops from the older of the two.

That said, no offense to anyone here, but you are all crazy for rushing and buying the 980ti within 24 hours. I know Nvidia is not stupid, but as noted before they are cocky and I simply would wait atleast a few days to a week to get further performance analysis done on the card. GTX970 come to mind? Not saying it's the case, but what is the rush? Might as well play it safe. Not like anyone expected these cards to already be on sale so what is with the buying frenzy?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Regarding 4k, a single 980Ti is still falling a bit short of what I'd want, and there is no guarantee Fiji will be substantially better.


Gaming at 4k maxed out is still going to be the stuff of multi-GPU setups for at least a couple more years. Previously, you needed 3 or 4 GPUs to do it. Now, you need 2. Maybe with Pascal/AMD's next architecture it will be doable on 1.


----------



## un1b4ll

I was cautioned earlier in the thread about EVGA, I know their mobo division suffered, but can someone elaborate on what's wrong with their graphics cards?


----------



## Rickles

Nvidia's prices will be pretty solid on the high end for a while. If they really do have a 980 Metal hidden up their sleeve for when Fury comes out I would expect that card to be around 850 with the fury as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> I was cautioned earlier in the thread about EVGA, I know their mobo division suffered, but can someone elaborate on what's wrong with their graphics cards?


They had a lot of coil whine in the 970/980s (my 970 wasn't bad enough to bother me) and their aftermarket coolers were one of the worse performance/noise. I've always been a fan of their warranties and trade up though... Oh they also had some rattle from the heatsink vibrating at certain fan speeds on the ACX 1.0 cooler.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Because they are wise enough to know the proper gpu cycles and that the 390x is dropping within weeks... So I think it's only fair to wait to see which card performs better and to possibly get price drops from the older of the two.
> 
> That said, no offense to anyone here, but you are all crazy for rushing and buying the 980ti within 24 hours. I know Nvidia is not stupid, but as noted before they are cocky and I simply would wait atleast a few days to a week to get further performance analysis done on the card. GTX970 come to mind? Not saying it's the case, but what is the rush? Might as well play it safe. Not like anyone expected these cards to already be on sale so what is with the buying frenzy?


Lol, you are rocking a 290x saying this, how can you be taken seriously, no offense intended..I don't need buying advice when dropping large amount of loot, Carl is going to buy what Carl wants, and, I want it now, thank you..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> But, but, the 980ti is $650 bucks, nvidia isn't cutting the price on this card THAT soon, I really doubt that..


That's a legit point, but what HBM will do for performance still isn't really known at this point. The next AMD card is so close, buying the 980ti now I think is as the other guy said, an impulse buy more than anything else.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Well, I think there are some cards in the past that have obtained a near legendary status for their longevity. The 8800 GT was a great value and seemed to last forever with how it was able to perform well in newer games at the time. Same goes for the 7970. Obviously, you can't wait forever or else you won't be able to enjoy good performance, but I think in certain situations, waiting is the prudent thing to do, and I believe now is one of those situations. If the 390X is as good as it's hyped to be, then nVidia will most likely make some changes to its pricing scheme and maybe even release *a full GM200 chip that isn't a Titan X.*


we're yet to see whether the previously rumored "METAL" variant is true or not.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> I was cautioned earlier in the thread about EVGA, I know their mobo division suffered, but can someone elaborate on what's wrong with their graphics cards?


They had alot of launch issues with the 970s, though they fixed it rather quickly.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speaking of which, is it just me or has there been zero talk of some Metal variant since the initial rumor? I never looked closely at the source of the rumor but I dunno, will we really see a Metal version? Funny name.


Honestly, I think the whole "Metal" thing was just a poor translation. Titanium is metal. I'd almost be willing to bet that the poor translation was really talking about the 980Ti as being the "metal" version.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> we're yet to see whether the previously rumored "METAL" variant is true or not.


It very well could be dependent on the Fury's performance, but it wouldn't have to be a volume seller, volume of sales is always done in the mid range where the 970 has been doing well for months (despite it's wonky memory). All a 980 Metal would need to do is trade blows with the Fury at the same price point (which is probably doable) to steal enough AMD thunder until Pascal.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What? We gotta go back to year 2008? LMAO. Sure sure, I'm pretty sure you know, those who bought a GTX 980 Ti today will purchase another GPU [AMD], you know, just to showcase it.


My point was that just because AMD is not dropping news about their next card left and right does not mean anything. History shows that they can show restraint. Well at least ATi could.


----------



## carlhil2

...Also, I would NEVER go into a AMD thread telling guys NOT to buy/knocking AMD while rocking nvidia/intel, I would feel like a fool..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Honestly, I think the whole "Metal" thing was just a poor translation. Titanium is metal. I'd almost be willing to bet that the poor translation was really talking about the 980Ti as being the "metal" version.


That's interesting, I never thought of that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ...Also, I would NEVER go into a AMD thread telling guys NOT to buy AMD while rocking nvidia/intel, I would feel like a fool..


Who cares, screw sides, make recommendations based on facts and data, however politically incorrect it may be.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, you are rocking a 290x saying this, how can you be taken seriously, no offense intended..I don't need buying advice when dropping large amount of loot, Carl is going to buy what Carl wants, and, I want it now, thank you..


Thank you for showing ignorance on a simple train of thought. How does me owning a 290x have anything to do with advising on waiting a few weeks before dropping *$650* I'm just as likely to buy a 980ti as I am a 390x - but I am wise enough to wait and see which is the better deal. Again, seems like you haven't been around long for the typical gpu cycles. These flagship cards will be it for a while to come, much like the 780ti and 290x were.

Carl does buy what Carl wants, that's why Carls spent 350 more dollars and gained 1fps in most games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ...Also, I would NEVER go into a AMD thread telling guys NOT to buy/knocking AMD while rocking nvidia/intel, I would feel like a fool..


This isn't politics so get off it. I buy (just like anyone reasonable) the better deal for the money. You can justify it by saying you prefer certain features, etc. I buy what gets me the best performance for the price.

There is one exception to this and that is just because you want the fastest possible. Considering we don't know if a card dropping in a few weeks or less is going to be fastest, what is wrong about waiting a few weeks. This isn't asking someone to wait months let alone to 2016.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> My point was that just because AMD is not dropping news about their next card left and right does not mean anything. History shows that they can show restraint. Well at least ATi could.


thing is as a guy who would prefer to buy an AMD card for my own reasons.... I would really like to hear some concrete facts about fury cause the 980ti is looking tempting well, atleast when non ref models go on sale...


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> we're yet to see whether the previously rumored "METAL" variant is true or not.


Well, the "Metal" was something that was lost in translation, but my point is that it's a good idea to wait and see if the 390X forces nVidia to release something like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speaking of which, is it just me or has there been zero talk of some Metal variant since the initial rumor? I never looked closely at the source of the rumor but I dunno, will we really see a Metal version? Funny name.


Yeah, they were just talking about the 980 Ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Honestly, I think the whole "Metal" thing was just a poor translation. Titanium is metal. I'd almost be willing to bet that the poor translation was really talking about the 980Ti as being the "metal" version.


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It very well could be dependent on the Fury's performance, but it wouldn't have to be a volume seller, volume of sales is always done in the mid range where the 970 has been doing well for months (despite it's wonky memory). All a 980 Metal would need to do is trade blows with the Fury at the same price point (which is probably doable) to steal enough AMD thunder until Pascal.


And this.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ...Also, I would NEVER go into a AMD thread telling guys NOT to buy/knocking AMD while rocking nvidia/intel, I would feel like a fool..


Unless I missed it I am not seeing anyone say don't buy this card. I see people say wait (2 freaking weeks for crying out loud...lol) to see if prices change from having competition.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Unless I missed it I am not seeing anyone say don't buy this card. I see people say wait (2 freaking weeks for crying out loud...lol) to see if prices change from having competition.


...and it's sold out anyway isnt it? oh nope newegg etc has it now not just the nvidia website. Amazon doesn't have it yet tho


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Thank you for showing ignorance on a simple train of thought. How does me owning a 290x have anything to do with advising on waiting a few weeks before dropping *$650* I'm just as likely to buy a 980ti as I am a 390x - but I am wise enough to wait and see which is the better deal. Again, seems like you haven't been around long for the typical gpu cycles. These flagship cards will be it for a while to come, much like the 780ti and 290x were.
> 
> Carl does buy what Carl wants, that's why Carls spent 350 more dollars and gained 1fps in most games.
> This isn't politics so get off it. I buy (just like anyone reasonable) the better deal for the money. You can justify it by saying you prefer certain features, etc. I buy what gets me the best performance for the price.


Well, you must not be paying attention, I sold my first Titan X at a $50.00 loss, returned my other for a full refund. I will be copping a couple of 980ti's. also, since OG Titan dropped, I also have had the 780ti, 980 reference, 980 Classified, etc., etc., I am doing ok..


----------



## Imburnal

I'm going to wait I'm not in a hurry. 390X intrigue me.


----------



## Zepharus

That Fiji card makes no difference to MANY here, even more so to those with Gysnc monitors (of which if you have one youll never go back)

Gsync - VASTLY better driver support - and Maxwell in any flavor make AMD awfully unattractive to me. I got off their bandwagon on driver support alone many years ago and it really only slightly better these days. Lets face it Nvida is in the zone right now.

no fan boi, just fact


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Unless I missed it I am not seeing anyone say don't buy this card. I see people say wait (2 freaking weeks for crying out loud...lol) to see if prices change from having competition.


Why wait 2 weeks if I'd end up getting the 980 Ti anyway?

I mean, this shield tablet has had 0 use the last 4 months.... and my next monitor will for sure have gsync and lightboost 2.0 +


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ...and it's sold out anyway isnt it? oh nope newegg etc has it now not just the nvidia website. Amazon doesn't have it yet tho


Yeah. And I bet half the people on OCN that bought one already will be whining in a few weeks if the price gets slashed $50... lol


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah. And I bet half the people on OCN that bought one already will be whining in a few weeks if the price gets slashed $50... lol


I doubt anyone willing to pay first week inflation to have it before anyone else is going to whine, since they are already paying $50+ to have it early and they know it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Why wait 2 weeks if I'd end up getting the 980 Ti anyway?
> 
> I mean, this shield tablet has had 0 use the last 4 months.... and my next monitor will for sure have gsync and lightboost 2.0 +


Again, if a possible price drop in 2-3 little weeks is not intriguing then I say go for the card. It is a very decent deal compared to the Titan X.


----------



## Imburnal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah. And I bet half the people on OCN that bought one already will be whining in a few weeks if the price gets slashed $50... lol


That is always been the case. It will never fail.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Why wait 2 weeks if I'd end up getting the 980 Ti anyway?


Two weeks to potentially save some money? Two weeks to see if there are any hidden 'features' on the 980ti? Two weeks to see if AMD offers a superior product? Lots of reasons to wait.

If you want it now, go for it no one is stopping you. I just don't see what the big deal of waiting is when no one even expected the card to be out yet.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> ...since they are already paying $50+ to have it early and they know it.


Ain't that the truth. People do tend to live as though they will never die do they?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Again, if a possible price drop in 2-3 little weeks is not intriguing then I say go for the card. It is a very decent deal compared to the Titan X.


I'm an impulsive guy so I want to go for this my self, but techreport said the reference cooler definitely leaves something to be desired in performance/noise I'm also just not that found of the look of it although I know a lot of people are.

Also while the benchmarks are pretty good for a single gpu @ 4k especially when overclocked, they still leave a bit to be desired I think... I would REALLY like to have a card that can do 4k by its lonesome with not much settings fiddling and the 980ti seems just a bit shy of that... I mean it does really well just not quite @ 4k/60 easily..

I'm hoping the radeon fury is closer to the price point of this than the rumored 850. It comes with that really nice closed loop water system, and if it performs even 10% better it will be the better choice *IMO* @ 4k. till then I'll stick with my single 290x @ just run 1440.

I already unloaded my other 290x before the price went down too much


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Ain't that the truth. People do tend to live as though they will never die do they?


I intend to live forever, or die trying.


----------



## Foxrun

Im guessing I should go single 980ti than grabbing another 980?


----------



## Menta

4k is far away for single cards....i see


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I intend to live forever, or die trying.


Your intentions will fail. It is a known fact that 10 out of 10 people will die.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Im guessing I should go single 980ti than grabbing another 980?


age old question of if you want to deal with SLI or not... I've been seeing people unloading 980's on reddit.com/r/hardwareswap already and the prices will just keep dropping on them with the new stuff out.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I intend to live forever, or die trying.


Lol...


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Two weeks to potentially save some money? Two weeks to see if there are any hidden 'features' on the 980ti? Two weeks to see if AMD offers a superior product? Lots of reasons to wait.
> 
> If you want it now, go for it no one is stopping you. I just don't see what the big deal of waiting is when no one even expected the card to be out yet.


In life there are no guarantees, sometimes you have to grab it by the gpu and go with it. Saving $50-100 isn't a game changer for a card I'll get til Pascal with.

I wouldn't buy a Fiji unless it was from somebody with a very, and I mean very, smooth RMA process.

I bought 2 7970s the year they came out, and within that warranty period I had 5 different cards (from black screen failures on all of them) and I had finally just given up on the second card. Now, add in new tech to the mix and do you really expect someone like me, who has never had to RMA an Nvidia card (I ran 9600 GTs for 4 years no problems at all) to go through all that headache?

Buying a spare card just because you have to RMA your main card so much is what really sucks, this 980 Ti will probably be great.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Im guessing I should go single 980ti than grabbing another 980?


Depends on how fond you are of SLi, I guess. Getting a 2nd 980 seems like the best choice since the release of the 980 Ti has dropped prices of the 980 and SLi 980's will outperform a single 980 Ti. Some people just hate multi-GPU solutions, though, and if you're one of them, then I guess getting a 980 Ti is the way to go (just know that with 980's selling at $499 now, you won't be able to sell your 980 for as much as you could last week).


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> I was cautioned earlier in the thread about EVGA, I know their mobo division suffered, but can someone elaborate on what's wrong with their graphics cards?


All I buy is EVGA and never a single problem. I currently have the 980 and rumor is they have coil whine but I'm golden.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah. And I bet half the people on OCN that bought one already will be whining in a few weeks if the price gets slashed $50... lol


Not at all. I got a discounted TX. No whining here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Your intentions will fail. It is a known fact that 10 out of 10 people will die.


Except Elvis!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> The flip side being you find yourself eating cat food in a trailer for retirement because hey, not gonna live forever - spend spend spend!


"...And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present; the result being that he does not live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die and then dies having never really lived." -Dalai Lama

Just thought this was an interesting statement by a well known individual.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No point in arguing with people. The ones who are going to buy the 980 TI today and not wait for Fiji to release have no intention of ever buying an AMD card anyway. I mean one guy is saying that because everybody dies we should all buy Nvidia cards for God sakes. There's no arguing logic with fanboys. Personally I'm just looking forward to the comparison reviews.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No point in arguing with people. The ones who are going to buy the 980 TI today and not wait for Fiji to release have no intention of ever buying an AMD card anyway. I mean one guy is saying that because everybody dies we should all buy Nvidia cards for God sakes. There's no arguing logic with fanboys. Personally I'm just looking forward to the comparison reviews.


Well, we don't even know if Fury will be released in the next few weeks, for all we know it could just be a paper launch. All we know is that it has "been coming" for months.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Gotta say, I am surprised to see the $650 price point. Fully expected this to be $700-$800ish range.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No point in arguing with people. The ones who are going to buy the 980 TI today and not wait for Fiji to release have no intention of ever buying an AMD card anyway. I mean one guy is saying that because everybody dies we should all buy Nvidia cards for God sakes. There's no arguing logic with fanboys. Personally I'm just looking forward to the comparison reviews.


I'm a fanboy thru and thru but I too would like AMD to stay strong and be competitive. Makes everything good for people in both camps.


----------



## Krazee

Does evga charge tax and shipping?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No point in arguing with people. The ones who are going to buy the 980 TI today and not wait for Fiji to release have no intention of ever buying an AMD card anyway. I mean one guy is saying that because everybody dies we should all buy Nvidia cards for God sakes. There's no arguing logic with fanboys. Personally I'm just looking forward to the comparison reviews.


That's the problem with OCN these days. This is the place where people should be rational and make intelligent purchases. I can't believe they can't wait 2 weeks. I mean they did the same thing when GTX260 and GTX280 came out and then HD 4800 make Nvidia drop the price. Also when HD 7970 came out they waited 2 months for GTX680. The force is strong.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That's the problem with OCN these days. This is the place where people should be rational and make intelligent purchases. I can't believe they can't wait 2 weeks. I mean they did the same thing when GTX260 and GTX280 came out and then HD 4800 make Nvidia drop the price. Also when HD 7970 came out they waited 2 months for GTX680. The force is strong.


I dont understand it as well i waited months before making a 980 purchase so the best cards would come out, but we have members here taking off of work and spamming F5 to be one of the first to buy a reference card.

Learn patience and discipline people









At the end of the day the Titan X is still top dog regardless if the Ti is close in FPS, you still have the full core and vram bragging rights and if i bought one i wouldn't be upset. I only buy top of the line custom cards though so a Titan will never be an option for me.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Does evga charge tax and shipping?


No tax for me(texas) tho they charge shipping


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Does evga charge tax and shipping?


Here:


----------



## Rickles

nvidia.com did charge tax, but I'm ok with that, just a couple cheeseburgers anyway...

EKWB is saying that it is a visual match for the titan x blocks, which is what we saw earlier in this thread.

Now I got to get a block, pump, a 240mm rad and might as well get a cpu block while I'm at it...


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm a fanboy thru and thru but I too would like AMD to stay strong and be competitive. Makes everything good for people in both camps.


The second greatest truth I've heard for today. Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Does evga charge tax and shipping?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Here:


if you live in california, i think they would.


----------



## carlhil2

Is MC serious? Lol..


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> Is MC serious? Lol..


At least you get batman for free...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is MC serious? Lol..


you've got to see their 780 Ti prices!


----------



## BoredErica

I don't think saying that the card "has been coming out for months" is evidence of anything. We had a ton of rumors, and it's just that AMD hasn't said much. As far as I'm concerned, the "it's coming out" area starts right after the 8 second teaser AMD uploaded, and I don't get why people are so against that video. I'm still worried for AMD though, if the new card comes out and it's not good, that would suck so much and hurt their image.

Also, I don't get why people list their personal experience like it's some sort of valid statistical evidence regarding failure rates about a brand or another. People are too focused on themselves, they don't look at the big picture. If you buy three AMD MSI cards and they all fail, you probably got a bad batch or were just unlucky because a sample size of 3 doesn't tell you anything. If one brand is shown to have 30% higher failure rate over other brands over tens of thousands of GPUs sold, I don't see how such a brand can continue existing.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> if you live in california, i think they would.


Probably. I'm a bit further east though.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> Is MC serious? Lol..


Makes me wish I would have driven to Detroit. Could have stopped at the Texas de Brazil. Noms!!!!!


----------



## gooface

I hope this ACX 2.0+ card isnt as bad as you people claim it to be.... from what I have read the 2.0+ is an improvement over the 2.0.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I hope this ACX 2.0+ card isnt as bad as *you people* claim it to be.... from what I have read the 2.0+ is an improvement over the 2.0.


and who might those people be, if i may ask?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Makes me wish I would have driven to Detroit. Could have stopped at the Texas de Brazil. Noms!!!!!
> With bacon .... never ever forget the bacon.


Eat junk food... probably die early.

Eat healthily... wish you died early.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I hope this ACX 2.0+ card isnt as bad as you people claim it to be.... from what I have read the 2.0+ is an improvement over the 2.0.


I think it would be nice to see more cooler comparisons from review sites... We don't need an entirely new shootout each generation, once in a while is good enough.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> In life there are no guarantees, sometimes you have to grab it by the gpu and go with it. Saving $50-100 isn't a game changer for a card I'll get til Pascal with.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Fiji unless it was from somebody with a very, and I mean very, smooth RMA process.
> 
> I bought 2 7970s the year they came out, and within that warranty period I had 5 different cards (from black screen failures on all of them) and I had finally just given up on the second card. Now, add in new tech to the mix and do you really expect someone like me, who has never had to RMA an Nvidia card (I ran 9600 GTs for 4 years no problems at all) to go through all that headache?
> 
> Buying a spare card just because you have to RMA your main card so much is what really sucks, this 980 Ti will probably be great.


So that particular company sent you crap cards, not AMD themselves I'll assume. Everyone's got personal experiences but it's not the bigger picture. Many blasted the XFX 7970's but my 7970GE oc'ed very well on air and had zero issues. Only issues I've had with any gpu at stock were a Evga 7600gs and a Gecube x1950pro, ironically both from the same generation period in gpu's. Haven't had issues from either camp since. Point being I will never discredit a company off of a 3rd party vendor's product.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> and who might those people be, if i may ask?


I dont want to dig back, but I remember people saying in this thread that they were worse than the reference cooling (high heat, poor design)


----------



## revro

here in slovakia i see 905eur for asus 980 ti. hope its just a placeholder, but this shop is probably 20-40eur more expensive than the local pc store i buy stuff from
https://www.alza.sk/asus-gtx980ti-6gd5-d2645702.htm

thats my netto monthly income lol. then again i prefer the gigabyte ones, since they are cheaper than evga, so lets see how much will GB cost

honestly i am waiting for amd zen and by then 390x should be in middle of its lifecycle so i will just grab 2 of those on cheap. and sell my current castrato 970. we will see


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I dont want to dig back, but I remember people saying in this thread that they were worse than the reference cooling (high heat, poor design)


Hate to confirm this but at least 970 wise the gigabyte g1 is way better

Any idea on the real 980ti where you at


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> So that particular company sent you crap cards, not AMD themselves I'll assume. Everyone's got personal experiences but it's not the bigger picture. Many blasted the XFX 7970's but my 7970GE oc'ed very well on air and had zero issues. Only issues I've had with any gpu at stock were a Evga 7600gs and a Gecube x1950pro, ironically both from the same generation period in gpu's. Haven't had issues from either camp since. Point being I will never discredit a company off of a 3rd party vendor's product.


Black screen issues weren't limited to Sapphire cards, and I will always discredit a company if a vendor selling their product is selling products that can't even outlive the warranty period.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> no fan boi, just fact


It is amazing how many here believe that opinions are facts...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> So that particular company sent you crap cards, not AMD themselves I'll assume. Everyone's got personal experiences but it's not the bigger picture. Many blasted the XFX 7970's but my 7970GE oc'ed very well on air and had zero issues. Only issues I've had with any gpu at stock were a Evga 7600gs and a Gecube x1950pro, ironically both from the same generation period in gpu's. Haven't had issues from either camp since. Point being I will never discredit a company off of a 3rd party vendor's product.


I think the best way to find out the chance of DOA is to look at the reviews of sites like Newegg and Amazon. While the reviews themselves are usually low quality, the sample size is much larger. It's easier to see which cards tend to exhibit which problems. 1 star reviews typically mean the card died somehow. And based on that sort of data, unsurprisingly, there typically isn't a large difference in failure rates from one card to another.

When our own cards die, the problem is in our face, but that doesn't make that incidence or lack thereof any more valid than a handful of experiences from people.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


You also have to factor in people like me who went through multiple RMAs for a single card.

I did not go back and change any reviews because I had to RMA 5 times, but would I tell people that are considering to by that card about my experience, you bet.

But just because it was my experience, doesn't mean it will be yours.


----------



## scorpscarx

I saw this card coming forever and has completely stolen all the thunder from any other computex announcements. I really hope AMD can compete well with Fury or whatever.

In any case the thing people overlook, heavily, is that all these maxwell cards are close peers and I'm happy atleast about half of the people here have the conviction to wait for Pascal.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I saw this card coming forever and has completely stolen all the thunder from any other computex announcements. I really hope AMD can compete well with Fury or whatever.
> 
> In any case the thing people overlook, heavily, is that all these maxwell cards are close peers and I'm happy atleast about half of the people here have the conviction to wait for Pascal.


I don't claim to have disposable income but since this is atm the only "serious" hobby I'm indulging in I'll most likely get the first Pascal as well. Would be nice to compare the two side by side.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That's the problem with OCN these days. This is the place where people should be rational and make intelligent purchases. I can't believe they can't wait 2 weeks. I mean they did the same thing when GTX260 and GTX280 came out and then HD 4800 make Nvidia drop the price. Also when HD 7970 came out they waited 2 months for GTX680. The *Ge*force is strong.


ftfy


----------



## OostBlokBoys

how come we Europeans get charged 900 euros? I don't mind paying more, but a 338 US dollar difference seems massively out of proportion. I know our tax regulations suck and all, but surely the difference shouldn't be $338.. Not planning on buying it before Fiji is released, but still.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Anyone hear anything from EKWB about 980Ti water blocks (full cover is all I'm interested in) and back plates?

I'm sure they will do them, the only question is ... when.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I'm positive that AMD have a winner now. Nvidia would not make the Titan X irrelevant if they didn't have to.
> 
> I'm really happy that the Ti is $649, now to wait and see who wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to pcper.. They sound like Nvidia reps these days


The Titan X isn't irrelevant at all. It's still the #1 GPU.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> The Titan X isn't irrelevant at all. It's still the #1 GPU.


And it still has 12GB or VRAM. If you are or planning on running multiple 4K monitors, then you may very well need it.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Anyone hear anything from EKWB about 980Ti water blocks (full cover is all I'm interested in) and back plates?
> 
> I'm sure they will do them, the only question is ... when.


Do they have a Titan X block?

PCB is identical, between the Titan X and the 980Ti so any cooling made for one should work on the other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> There was a $19 cheeseburger where I went to eat dinner Saturday night, tax was literally 2 cheeseburgers.


$19 is well above the mean or mode for cheeseburgers, even if you rule out fast food and homecooked meals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Fast food cheese burger does not equal a real cheese burger


I can cook "real" cheeseburgers for about two dollars a burger in quality components.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Anyone hear anything from EKWB about 980Ti water blocks (full cover is all I'm interested in) and back plates?
> 
> I'm sure they will do them, the only question is ... when.


EK part numbers for Titan X are the same as Nvidia refrence 980 ti part numbers.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> EK part numbers for Titan X are the same as Nvidia refrence 980 ti part numbers.


yup looks like even in EK's cooling configurator the 980 ti uses the titan x blocks.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Do they have a Titan X block?
> 
> PCB is identical, between the Titan X and the 980Ti so any cooling made for one should work on the other.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> EK part numbers for Titan X are the same as Nvidia refrence 980 ti part numbers.


Ah, did not know that. Hopefully that remains true.









http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series/ek-fc-titan-x-nickel.html

Damn you nVidia ... stop tempting me!

Must resist selling my EVGA 980 and EK water block and back plate and buying an EVGA 980Ti and Titan X water block and back plate.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> The Titan X isn't irrelevant at all. It's still the #1 GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> And it still has 12GB or VRAM. If you are or planning on running multiple 4K monitors, then you may very well need it.


It's obviously not irrelevant if you already own one..

But it is irrelevant next to a Ti, why would you pay $350 more for the same (or less) performance of a $650 one?

12 gigs is just a waste, the GPU isn't powerful enough to take advantage of it anyway.


----------



## i7monkey

dat Canadian dolllar











It was 0.98 and 0.96 when I bought the 780 and 780Ti.

Now a reference $649 980Ti will cost $815 and a $749 980Ti Hybrid will cost $940 PRE tax. Add 13% tax and it'll cost $920 for reference and $1062 for the Hybrid. Also add another $60 for shipping and brokerage









Gawwwwwwd damnnnn...


----------



## Versa

As much as the 980ti destroys the 780 non-ti, gonna hold off till pascal or fiji 2.0. the 980ti is really tempting for 4k gaming


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> It's obviously not irrelevant if you already own one..
> 
> But it is irrelevant next to a Ti, why would you pay $350 more for the same (or less) performance of a $650 one?
> 
> 12 gigs is just a waste, the GPU isn't powerful enough to take advantage of it anyway.


It isn't a waste if you are running multiple 4K monitors, and odds are, if you are doing that, you will also have multiple Titans.

Is it something I'd spend about $14,000 on just to have 4 Titans on 3 4K 60FPS screens? No. But to say that no one will and that is a waste, is a bit heavy handed.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Locked for cleaning

Reopened.

Please keep it on topic and respectful going forward.


----------



## $ilent

Any word on folding at home performance numbers for the 980ti?

The msi gaming one looks good but for £600 it's not worth upgrading from my 970s.


----------



## majin662

Holy jeebus on wheat bread. Wife totally said yes to this. Early Christmas for me. Come on stock. come on stock.

This is going to be an absolute bonkers upgrade for me from the vanilla 780. Should hold me over until big pascal comes out. I'm going looney right now. I need some stock NOW, before she changes her mind.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Niice! Looks like in a month or two I'm getting a new GPU! Hopefully AMD will launch this month as well. Whichever I will end up getting, will be quite a bump in performance compared to my current [email protected]


----------



## Maintenance Bot

PNY got them. Lifetime warranty. https://www.pny.com/GTX_980Ti_6144MB_GDDR5_PCI-E_3_0?sku=VCGGTX980T6XPB-CG


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> PNY got them. Lifetime warranty. https://www.pny.com/GTX_980Ti_6144MB_GDDR5_PCI-E_3_0?sku=VCGGTX980T6XPB-CG


Wow, lifetime warranty









You need to register it on their site after the purchase, if not it's only 1 year but that's still really nice.


----------



## somethingname

I caved in and bought a EVGA 980 superclocked new off craigslist for $450 after selling my STX soundcard and 280x I only paid $200 I figure i'll get a ti once AMD's offering is out and prices begin to settle in a few months.

It's really weird and lame that in 2015 Nvidia still doesn't have a simple fan control in it's Control Panel I hate using MSI afterburner. I havn't noticed a huge increase in performance compared to my 280x but I kinda was expecting that.


----------



## jbb817

Never owned an Nvidia card before, but I've been waiting for this launch to upgrade from my 7950. A couple questions.

1.) If I don't plan to play at 4k (have a 1080p monitor and a 1440p on the way), should I even bother with a 980 TI or look for a cheap 980 once prices drop / buy a used one? Looks like a bunch of local craigslist listings for around $400.

2.) Which brands are considered to be the most reliable / most overclockable?


----------



## BBZZHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Never owned an Nvidia card before, but I've been waiting for this launch to upgrade from my 7950. A couple questions.
> 
> 1.) If I don't plan to play at 4k (have a 1080p monitor and a 1440p on the way), should I even bother with a 980 TI or look for a cheap 980 once prices drop / buy a used one?
> 
> 2.) Which brands are considered to be the most reliable / most overclockable?


As of right now, 980 is enough for maxing out 1080p and probably fine for 1440p. Last I heard, the Gigabyte G1 was well regarded for 980s.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> PNY got them. Lifetime warranty. https://www.pny.com/GTX_980Ti_6144MB_GDDR5_PCI-E_3_0?sku=VCGGTX980T6XPB-CG


$680 for a reference model? No thanks PNY.


----------



## Serandur

Still waiting on custom models... where are they?


----------



## dVeLoPe

G1
Posiden
Classy
Kingpin
Strix 3 DCU

wont ever do LN2 which would be the best? which will release first??

i am so tempted to just buy referencef card right now lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> G1
> Posiden
> Classy
> Kingpin
> Strix 3 DCU
> 
> wont ever do LN2 which would be the best? which will release first??
> 
> i am so tempted to just buy referencef card right now lol


Strix


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> $680 for a reference model? No thanks PNY.


14 left right now


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Still waiting on custom models... where are they?


Currently sold out, but has auto-notify: EVGA GTX 980 Ti


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Currently sold out, but has auto-notify: EVGA GTX 980 Ti


that is not custom just crap lol


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Currently sold out, but has auto-notify: EVGA GTX 980 Ti


The only custom one newegg has carried so far Is the egva 980 SC(Although it's using the stock pcb, so wouldn't call it "custom" more like overclocked)


----------



## dVeLoPe

Subtotal: $679.99
Shipping: $13.37
Tax: $41.61
Total: $734.97

after taax for reference PNY no thanks 14 left to anyoen that wants it at PNY.com linked above


----------



## somethingname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Never owned an Nvidia card before, but I've been waiting for this launch to upgrade from my 7950. A couple questions.
> 
> 1.) If I don't plan to play at 4k (have a 1080p monitor and a 1440p on the way), should I even bother with a 980 TI or look for a cheap 980 once prices drop / buy a used one? Looks like a bunch of local craigslist listings for around $400.
> 
> 2.) Which brands are considered to be the most reliable / most overclockable?


Even at 1080p my 980 is showing weakness (frame dip) below 60fps on both WItcher 3 and GTA 5 so you'll need that extra horse power at 1440p I use a 70" LED tv though so maybe frame rate is better on smaller monitors. Almost all brands are reliable but last time I checked MSI's overclocked the best. I still saw people reporting coil wine on the Asus 980 Strix


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somethingname*
> 
> Even at 1080p my 980 is showing weakness (frame dip) below 60fps on both WItcher 3 and GTA 5 so you'll need that extra horse power at 1440p I use a 70" LED tv though so maybe frame rate is better on smaller monitors. Almost all brands are reliable but last time I checked MSI's overclocked the best. I still saw people reporting coil wine on the Asus 980 Strix


1080p is 1080p regardless of 20" or 100". Framerate will be the same.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somethingname*
> 
> I still saw people reporting coil wine on the Asus 980 Strix


Built a rig with a 980 Strix back in April. No coil wine detectable on that card at least.


----------



## jbb817

Cool, thanks for the input. Still debating between the two, but I think if I can get a GTX 980 for 400ish it might be a better deal for me. I've found the 7950 satisfactory until trying to play the Witcher 3, so I think the 980 will be a big enough improvement to hold me over. I'll keep the Gigabyte G1 and Asus Strix in mind.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the input. Still debating between the two, but I think if I can get a GTX 980 for 400ish it might be a better deal for me. I've found the 7950 satisfactory until trying to play the Witcher 3, so I think the 980 will be a big enough improvement to hold me over. I'll keep the Gigabyte G1 and Asus Strix in mind.


Meh, You want GTX980 Ti for Witcher 3.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Meh, You want GTX980 Ti for Witcher 3.


Especially at 1440p


----------



## jdstock76

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Meh, You want GTX980 Ti for Witcher 3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Especially at 1440p


Sigh, just when I started convincing myself to save some money. What's funny is by the time I get the card I'll probably have finished the Witcher anyway.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa*
> 
> As much as the 980ti destroys the 780 non-ti, gonna hold off till pascal or fiji 2.0. the 980ti is really tempting for 4k gaming


To be fair, there aren't many games that require more than your current GPU. Sure you will need to turn off some things, but you're still going to be able to play good looking games at 60fps with that card for some time. I'm very hesitant to "upgrade" to another 28nm GPU when i know the 16/14 nm ones will obliterate them.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!!


So we know you ordered it today, you used a credit card, and you live in the United States...

That narrows down the possible locations you could be at right now to... anywhere in the United States Michigan.


----------



## Xoriam

980 ti... 900€ in Italy -_-


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 980 ti... 900€ in Italy -_-


Look around better, I was taking a quick look myself just 10 minutes ago and I found the EVGA normal one (either reference or ACX 2.0) for €739. EVGA SC is €759










All the other prices I found reflect the exact same ones on EVGA EU site: http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce+900+Series+Family (the shop I checked showed them as coming in stock on 12 June though). The same shop is selling EVGA Titan X for 1.099€ instead of the normal €1.179 price.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hint: dragon


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> that is not custom just crap lol


crap? why?


----------



## majin662

Evga just emailed me that they have some in. Unfortunately the site is getting hammered


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Praise be to newegg.

Returning my TX tomorrow and using the difference for a new laptop for this semester.

That's less money for books, more money for GPU's!


----------



## SteezyTN

Need some help. I have 2 Titan X's and I just called up tigerdirect. I'm returning one, because I ordered them about 2 weeks apart. So now I have one. They are under water, so now I have an extra waterblock and backplate. Should I return the second TX? Then grab a single 980Ti for now (since the waterblocks are compatible). Or should I just stick with the Single TX?


----------



## wanako

omg... this thing is beast. so much want!


----------



## Stein357

I was able to grab two from EVGA







.


----------



## BBZZHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Sigh, just when I started convincing myself to save some money. What's funny is by the time I get the card I'll probably have finished the Witcher anyway.


GTX 980 is basically enough for 1080p in my experience with Witcher 3. The only thing that really tanks FPS is having HairWorks on "All" and getting attacked by a 8-10 wolf pack. I don't notice much else, but (I suspect) I'm relatively unaffected/do not notice stuttering or small frame rate drops. A 980ti would definitely be better for 1440p as you'll likely have to tone settings down to hit a stable 60 FPS with a 980


----------



## JONSTARKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> I was able to grab two from EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 what kind? I'm only seeing the vanilla in stock...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Need some help. I have 2 Titan X's and I just called up tigerdirect. I'm returning one, because I ordered them about 2 weeks apart. So now I have one. They are under water, so now I have an extra waterblock and backplate. Should I return the second TX? Then grab a single 980Ti for now (since the waterblocks are compatible). Or should I just stick with the Single TX?


Return both Titan X and get 980 Ti and you can easily sell the blocks.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Return both Titan X and get 980 Ti and you can easily sell the blocks.


Well the waterblocks are compatible with the 980Ti.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well the waterblocks are compatible with the 980Ti.


Then what's the problem? If you needed two Titan X's chances are you'll need two 980 Ti's. Use the waterblocks on them.


----------



## Emu105

I went to add the 980Ti from the nvidia store and they ran out of stock...  they had some yesterday now when i have money its gone anyone know where i can get one with 1 day shipping?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Then what's the problem? If you needed two Titan X's chances are you'll need two 980 Ti's. Use the waterblocks on them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Then what's the problem? If you needed two Titan X's chances are you'll need two 980 Ti's. Use the waterblocks on them.


What are you talking about? The guy said I should return both TX's and sell the waterblocks. I said that the waterblocks are compatible with the Ti; basically I was referring that I don't need to sell the waterblocks.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What are you talking about? The guy said I should return both TX's and sell the waterblocks. I said that the waterblocks are compatible with the Ti; basically I was referring that I don't need to sell the waterblocks.


Exactly. If you're replacing the TX's with 980 Ti's then what is it you're asking for help with? I'm not trying to be antagonistic, I'm trying to figure out what you're asking.
Cheers.

Edit: re-read your post. The TX and the 980 Ti appear to be much the same in performance terms. If you want to save some money return the TX and get the 980 Ti, if not then just stick with the TX.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Exactly. If you're replacing the TX's with 980 Ti's then what is it you're asking for help with? I'm not trying to be antagonistic, I'm trying to figure out what you're asking.
> Cheers.
> 
> Edit: re-read your post. The TX and the 980 Ti appear to be much the same in performance terms. If you want to save some money return the TX and get the 980 Ti, if not then just stick with the TX.


Why you being an "you know what?" My initial question was asking if I should return my TX's for a Ti... Which I am doing. Then you commented on my waterblock question. I wasn't asking any other question. He said the waterblocks will sale well. But why would I sale them if they are compatible? You are the one making no sense here.


----------



## Stein357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> what kind? I'm only seeing the vanilla in stock...


I got the Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ version. It went out of stock right after I put in the order though.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Have any reviewers looked into the VRAM yet?

Since these chips were apparently made in August of last year, well before the whole 970 VRAM fiasco, I wouldn't be at all surprised if they made the same exact mistake with the 980 Ti.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Why you being an "you know what?" My initial question was asking if I should return my TX's for a Ti... Which I am doing. Then you commented on my waterblock question. I wasn't asking any other question. He said the waterblocks will sale well. But why would I sale them if they are compatible? You are the one making no sense here.


Sorry that wasn't my intention, I'll stop now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Well, we don't even know if Fury will be released in the next few weeks, for all we know it could just be a paper launch. All we know is that it has "been coming" for months.


Its launching at E3 on June 16. That's confirmed I think...


----------



## nyk20z3

Idk why people are returning there Titan X's,if your worried about saving money then you shouldnt have bought them in the first place. The X is the superior card and not worth down grading imo unless your going with a Classy or Matrix Ti for crazy overclocks.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Have any reviewers looked into the VRAM yet?
> 
> Since these chips were apparently made in August of last year, well before the whole 970 VRAM fiasco, I wouldn't be at all surprised if they made the same exact mistake with the 980 Ti.


It's a different core chip.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Idk why people are returning there Titan X's,if your worried about saving money then you shouldnt have bought them in the first place. The X is the superior card and not worth down grading imo unless your going with a Classy or Matrix Ti for crazy overclocks.


Yeah, if I had Titan X's there's no way I'd be trading them in for lesser cards. Hell, I didn't even trade my OG Titans in for the 780Ti when it came out as I don't really want to go through the hassle of rebuilding my whole PC for a sidegrade...


----------



## Thetbrett

1000 Aussie dollars, no thanks


----------



## ondoy

OMG, the new asus 980Ti cooler is coooooooooooooooooooooooool....
Quote:


>


----------



## sav4

I'll be holding off til pascal comes out next year with skylakes then do a new build .
No real reason that I need to upgrade other than the smell of new tech ?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> 1000 Aussie dollars, no thanks


It's hardly NVIDIA's fault that the AUD has dropped 30% vs USD (NVIDIA's primary currency for pricing) in the past 2+ years, not to mention that that Australia is the world's most remote advanced country in terms of transport cost of imports...


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its launching at E3 on June 16. That's confirmed I think...


WCCF "confirmed" a June 24 launch date for Fiji XT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WCCF*
> Firstly, notice the rumor tag on the top - signifying the level of authenticity of this post. New information regarding the timeframe of the Radeon R9 300 series has recently surfaced on Benchlife.info. As far as sources go, this publication has been spot on so far so I have a good feeling about this leak as well. According to the source the AMD Radeon R9 300 series will be launching on the 18th of June while the Fiji XT GPU will be launching on the 24th of June 2015.
> 
> Its worth noting that this is the approximate time frame of E3 (18th June) for the Radeon R9 300 series while as the Fiji XT GPU will apparently be getting a launch date all of its own - 24th June 2015. The same source also mentions that the GPUs might make an appearance during Computex but will not hit the shelves till the 18th. The first iteration of AMD's Next Gen launch is the Radeon R7 360, Radeon R7 370 and the Radeon R9 380 series - which are all basically rebrands.
> 
> The Fiji XT GPUs with HBM (memory) will be launching later - around the 24th of July. The flagship product will most probably get its own launch event separate from E3. The new Fiji XT GPU will come in a WCE variant and could launch with 4GB of HBM1 according to latest reports. It could feature the redesigned GCN 1.3 architecture with a SP count of 4096. The HBM will be placed using an interposer for a 2.5D stack. The bandwidth of the GPU will be 640GB/s roughly double that of the Radeon R9 290X Hawaii flagship.
> 
> Its also worth pointing out that we are getting increasingly uncomfortable with the lack of confirmation on the naming of the Fiji XT GPU. We know there are multiple cards incoming that will use the Fiji die, which makes only the Radeon R9 390X as Fiji XT increasingly improbable. One of the major reasons for that is that there simply isn't any room in the Radeon R9 300 series lineup for the Hawaii rebrand and Fiji powered cards cramped together.


See the problem though, is that WCCF mistranslated their source. The source is saying Computex will be a full paper launch of the 300 series cards, and June 18 is when rebranded cards are supposed to be available for retail. They additionally claim that Fiji won't be available for sale until a week later on June 24.

Ok so that's fine,, EXCEPT they also claim that Fiji = 390 and 390X, which by this point no longer seems to be the case. So the source itself is either BSing, or going by outdated info. Either way we still end up none the wiser lol


----------



## headd

In europe for 750-900euro..no thanks NV.
If they want sell some cards in europe they better lower this insane price here.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> In europe for 750-900euro..no thanks NV.
> If they want sell some cards in europe they better lower this insane price here.


Blame the exchange rate. The EUR has lost 20% over the USD (which again is NVIDIA's currency of choice for setting MSRPs) in the past year.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Idk why people are returning there Titan X's,if your worried about saving money then you shouldnt have bought them in the first place. The X is the superior card and not worth down grading imo unless your going with a Classy or Matrix Ti for crazy overclocks.


Well if they are still in their return period it would be offly tempting to refund and buy 2 980Tis and have the performance of nearly Titan X SLI for only $300 more.


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Blame the exchange rate. The EUR has lost 20% over the USD (which again is NVIDIA's currency of choice for setting MSRPs) in the past year.


Then better if Nv dont cry after another 10-15% dGPU shipment drop next quarter


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Well if they are still in their return period it would be offly tempting to refund and buy 2 980Tis and have the performance of nearly Titan X SLI for only $300 more.


Still makes no sense to me, you bought the best and most expensive card for a reason. By down grading your preety much saying hey i bought the Titan X just for E Peen and now i want some money back.

Can we even use the word Poser in the GPU world ?but i guess people are entilted to down grade as they wish.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Still makes no sense to me, you bought the best and most expensive card for a reason. By down grading your preety much saying hey i bought the Titan X just for E Peen and now i want some money back.
> 
> Can we even use the word Poser in the GPU world ?but i guess people are entilted to down grade as they wish.


Do you want to know why people are "downgrading?" It's because no one expect the Ti to come at a $649.99 price point. When the performance is near identical (based on reviews), wouldnt you be mad if you spent $1000 on a GPU, to find out there's not a difference between the two (besides the VRAM mainly)? As for me returning one, it's because it was more of a want than a need. Two Titan X's at 1440p 60hz is completely unneeded. I was pumping out 120+ fps, where on one Tx, I was getting already over 100 fps. I decided to keep one, but that's that. What other people do with there money is none of your business.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Still makes no sense to me, you bought the best and most expensive card for a reason. By down grading your preety much saying hey i bought the Titan X just for E Peen and now i want some money back.
> 
> Can we even use the word Poser in the GPU world ?but i guess people are entilted to down grade as they wish.


Saving $350 to $700 for almost identical performance is called being smart.









I'm not going to pretend to understand people willing to spend $1000 to $2000 on cards to play video games, but even I can see why people would return those overpriced GPUs for something less overpriced.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Saving $350 to $700 for almost identical performance is called being smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to pretend to understand people willing to spend $1000 to $2000 on cards to play video games, but even I can see why people would return those overpriced GPUs for something less overpriced.


Exactly. TX owners didn't expect the Ti to come at the $649.99 price Mark. We expect like like $700-800.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Still makes no sense to me, you bought the best and most expensive card for a reason. By down grading your preety much saying hey i bought the Titan X just for E Peen and now i want some money back.
> 
> Can we even use the word Poser in the GPU world ?but i guess people are entilted to down grade as they wish.


Lol, a poser of what exactly?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 900 euros in Europe is some countries including mine, NO thanks


yes, i don't understand what's happening in europe. does nvidia not care that it's like wild west and everyone is charging whatever they want for nvidia's products? would be nice if nvidia set the price for euope let's say 650 euros and that's the price we see in shops, not 750, not 830 and not 900 euros.


----------



## Wishmaker

The EU population is here to be ripped off so other countries like the US get cards at 30% less price







.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> The EU population is here to be ripped off so other countries like the US get cards at 30% less price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do you honestly think Nvidia is intentionally overcharging Europeans as a means to subsidize US buyers?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you want to know why people are "downgrading?" It's because no one expect the Ti to come at a $649.99 price point. When the performance is near identical (based on reviews), wouldnt you be mad if you spent $1000 on a GPU, to find out there's not a difference between the two (besides the VRAM mainly)? As for me returning one, it's because it was more of a want than a need. Two Titan X's at 1440p 60hz is completely unneeded. I was pumping out 120+ fps, where on one Tx, I was getting already over 100 fps. I decided to keep one, but that's that. What other people do with there money is none of your business.


Even if they came in at $800 it would be the same thing, let me return my X and save $200 but it's an inferior card. Did you buy the X to actually use it or just to have VRAM bragging rights ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Saving $350 to $700 for almost identical performance is called being smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to pretend to understand people willing to spend $1000 to $2000 on cards to play video games, but even I can see why people would return those overpriced GPUs for something less overpriced.


If you can afford a Titan to begin with then saving money is not the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Lol, a poser of what exactly?


Posing while buying a card just to show off and never actually using it for its intended purpose, like I said earlier if you a $1,000 card your not worried about money.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Even if they came in at $800 it would be the same thing, let me return my X and save $200 but it's an inferior card. Did you buy the X to actually use it or just to have VRAM bragging rights ?
> If you can afford a Titan to begin with then saving money is not the issue.
> Posing while buying a card just to show off and never actually using it for its intended purpose, like I said earlier if you a $1,000 card your not worried about money.


You're a joke.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You're a joke.


Not really its just what people don't want to hear.

You guys can do whatever you want with your money but its pretty funny to see so many people doing this. Just look at the previous Titan, yes it had some compute power that i am sure 99% of people didn't use and you didn't see them dropping SLI Titans or what ever for 780 Ti's.

The only reason to downgrade is for the sake of buying a GM200 chip with a custom board for better over clocks.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Saving $350 to $700 for almost identical performance is called being smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to pretend to understand people willing to spend $1000 to $2000 on cards to play video games, but even I can see why people would return those overpriced GPUs for something less overpriced.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. TX owners didn't expect the Ti to come at the $649.99 price Mark. We expect like like $700-800.
Click to expand...

That is true. I was also thinking $800 US before the release. I don't know anything about GPU's and I will back out now.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Do you honestly think Nvidia is intentionally overcharging Europeans as a means to subsidize US buyers?


It is rather obvious that tech companies do this because 350 dollars difference from US to EU prices is not tax and margins. So who wants me to buy them a 980 TI for 985.91 USD. I ship it for free


----------



## hertz9753

That is called customs fees.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That is called customs fees.


What about digital games costing £50?

I think it's more of a case of people starting to treat $ = £, so they can charge us way more.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Posing while buying a card just to show off and never actually using it for its intended purpose, like I said earlier if you a $1,000 card your not worried about money.


Lol you worry about what people think on here too much bud. Some people buy a gpu for the performance, not to show off. And just because a person can afford to spend a thousand dollar on an accessory doesn't mean they don't worry about money, lol.







Everyone worries bout money. Please get off your high-horse and quit worrying about what other people do with their money.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> It's hardly NVIDIA's fault that the AUD has dropped 30% vs USD (NVIDIA's primary currency for pricing) in the past 2+ years, not to mention that that Australia is the world's most remote advanced country in terms of transport cost of imports...


actually everything is made in east china and distance from east china to australia is not that large as to us or western eu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> In europe for 750-900euro..no thanks NV.
> If they want sell some cards in europe they better lower this insane price here.


i do hope the 905eur is really just a placeholder otherwise its crazy. i went from 780 for 600eur to 970 for 45eur upgrade (345eur) and now the same gaming g1 970 costs 405eur. considering my old cpu and the fact that even this vram castrated 970 is a top card above 290/290x there is really nothing else to go for

and i could literally buy dozens titanx if i really wanted, so yeah price is no limit for me, just common sense i guess xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Blame the exchange rate. The EUR has lost 20% over the USD (which again is NVIDIA's currency of choice for setting MSRPs) in the past year.


nah its us who blackmailed or bribed eu politicians to go into war with russia, thats why exchange rate has tanked ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Do you honestly think Nvidia is intentionally overcharging Europeans as a means to subsidize US buyers?


as eastern european who experienced this exact behaviour, yes its true. eastern europe had higher prices to subsidize western european markets where stuff was much cheaper by same companies, so if nvidia is doing it on the global scale, its just the way corporations done business for decades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> The EU population is here to be ripped off so other countries like the US get cards at 30% less price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yep, they set same price in eu as in europe a decade and half ago, even tough there was 1.2-1.5 difference in currency value back then, and now that the exchange rate has crashed cause politicians are blackmailed or bribed to go to war with russia, we get the prices increased to 900eur 980ti (20% vat), i mean this is ridiculous. whats the price in sweden with 25% vat, or 27% vat in hungary? it must be hitting 1k eur. i saw titan x here with 20% vat hitting 1150eur and thats insane. you can get 2 290x for 800 eur and call it a day

well i no longer care, its not that there are any games that actually need it. cdpr betrayed gamers, so they can keep they cyberpunk, and star citizen is still 2 years away

ou and i have the money, so if i really wanted i could go overkill on everything. have a [email protected] and will use it till it breaks so all in all i just need 2 970s or 2 290x and i am capable to have star citizen @1440p with min 60-80fps


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That is called customs fees.
> 
> 
> 
> What about digital games costing £50?
> 
> I think it's more of a case of people starting to treat $ = £, so they can charge us way more.
Click to expand...

We have to pay $60 in the US for the top games. You can get them for $54.90?

That is my last post that is off topic on this thread.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Lol you worry about what people think on here too much bud. Some people buy a gpu for the performance, not to show off. And just because a person can afford to spend a thousand dollar on an accessory doesn't mean they don't worry about money, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone worries bout money. Please get off your high-horse and quit worrying about what other people do with their money.


Not worried about anything but some one has to expose whats been unavailing before our eyes.


----------



## naved777

eerrmm guys


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Idk if that's allocated or actually used vram, but still nice to know I don't have to worry one bit about vram for a while to come.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> eerrmm guys


oh that's interesting


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> eerrmm guys


And then they will sell there 980 Ti and buy a Titan X again.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so any word on when real cards coming out??

either gonna get a posiden or a dcu iii whichever is better?


----------



## Exilon

All I know is that after dealing with the noise from a GTX 780 WF3, the GTX 980ti or Fiji I'm going to get will have a CLC strapped to it out of the box. It's pretty darn distracting to hear 'whhhrrrr' through my headphones in a silent scene.


----------



## koc6

Then we just hope that DX12 will mix the GPUs VRAM.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so any word on when real cards coming out??
> 
> either gonna get a posiden or a dcu iii whichever is better?


Everything is sold out. Neweggg knew it would happen and they had fun.











If you want the GTX 980 Ti sit back and and wait. The prices for GTX 980's are dropping.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> eerrmm guys


It doesn't mean cards with less VRAM would stutter. Maybe (most likely) there is data stored in VRAM that is not used anymore and would be replaced if the card hits it's limit. But we don't know b/c the guy doesn't own 980ti


----------



## szeged

guy in that video sounds like hes desperately trying to justify his titan x over a 780ti. How about just be happy with what you bought instead of trying to prove to others you were right for buying what you bought.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> guy in that video sounds like hes desperately trying to justify his titan x over a 780ti. How about just be happy with what you bought instead of trying to prove to others you were right for buying what you bought.


Well, TX is only 3 months old and he maybe bought it a month ago or something, so I can understand. Fiji rly shortened TX's life.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Still makes no sense to me, you bought the best and most expensive card for a reason. By down grading your preety much saying hey i bought the Titan X just for E Peen and now i want some money back.
> 
> Can we even use the word Poser in the GPU world ?but i guess people are entilted to down grade as they wish.


I bought a TX because I could afford it and I wouldn't have to worry about vram limitations or otherwise. I think it's great for 4k gaming, but I personally think I can benefit more from returning my TX and buying two 980 ti's for another $200. I don't think I will have a vram issue until I upgrade my monitor to something like a 5k 144hz panel, at which time I'll upgrade my gpu again, obviously.

I don't buy the best because I need to, I do it because I _want_ to. In this case, I would rather sacrifice 10%~ performance for 35% of the cost since another option is now available or better yet, spend a few more bucks and gain 180%~ performance.

Do you feel better now?


----------



## carlhil2

For all of you "price/performance." guys, which of the 2 cards is the bang for buck card? well, that's your answer for why some guys who went from TX to Ti....


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I bought a TX because I could afford it and I wouldn't have to worry about vram limitations or otherwise. I think it's great for 4k gaming, but I personally think I can benefit more from returning my TX and buying two 980 ti's for another $200. I don't think I will have a vram issue until I upgrade my monitor to something like a 5k 144hz panel, at which time I'll upgrade my gpu again, obviously.
> 
> I don't buy the best because I need to, I do it because I _want_ to. In this case, I would rather sacrifice 10%~ performance for 35% of the cost since another option is now available or better yet, spend a few more bucks and gain 180%~ performance.
> 
> Do you feel better now?


Not about being happy i was just shedding light on this interesting chain of events is all, i still think what your doing makes no sense unless you need the cash but that's just my opinion.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> It is rather obvious that tech companies do this because 350 dollars difference from US to EU prices is not tax and margins. So who wants me to buy them a 980 TI for 985.91 USD. I ship it for free


Hell I just did a check and the card comes in at ~AU$920 from Amazon to hre so.. there, I call it the BS tax. I just remembered that 970 SLI when they came out came in at that price for me from Amazon and they destroy this card (of course I returned them due to vRAM and don't like SLI personally but that's another matter).


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Still makes no sense to me, you bought the best and most expensive card for a reason. By down grading your preety much saying hey i bought the Titan X just for E Peen and now i want some money back.
> 
> Can we even use the word Poser in the GPU world ?but i guess people are entilted to down grade as they wish.


No he's not pretty much saying he bought it for "E-Peen", People are entitled to upgrade/downgrade as they wish with their own money, which I'm glad you understand. People are also entitled to think hey I can get almost the same performance at a cheaper price or alot more performance for a small increase in cost.

Anyway back OT. Any news on 980Ti blocks, I know Titan X blocks are compatible but everywhere is sold out (Scan, OCUK etc.).


----------



## Wishmaker

Prices are okay!


----------



## BlockLike

the price is the biggest surprise for me (in the UK)

I was convinced it would be £700-£800, but OCUK has them on pre-order from £550-£620 depending on brand


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Prices are okay!


Unless you are from Europe, or NZ or Canada or anywhere else outside of the US


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Unless you are from Europe, or NZ or Canada or anywhere else outside of the US


I see the card in the shops here, for 900 euros, so yeah prices are okay







!


----------



## majin662

Newegg has some Gigabyte Ref. in. managed to snag one at 530am local time here. Woot whoopty woot. HUGE upgrade from my 780.

edit: no club yet eh?

Edit edit. Forgot link. Still some in

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=14-125-786


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Is it worth waiting for custom models if you're getting a full cover block anyway?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Is it worth waiting for custom models if you're getting a full cover block anyway?


yes, because custom models will have better vrm, higher power limits, 2x8pin power.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Never trust reviewers when it comes to OCing.
> 
> 1) they don't have the time
> 
> 2) they're quite often clueless about OCing


+1
The x can hit 1500 easy. But for some reason
In the past 3dmark/heaven 4.0 stable runs with gaming stable difference was arnd 13-25mhz in few cases

But X had like 50-100mhz difference

I always stipulated its because of the imc of the 12gb. Take note this stability can only be tested after few hours of gaming

Best is codaw

So would like to see whether 980ti has this issue. If not then its the imc via pll issue.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Still makes no sense to me, you bought the best and most expensive card for a reason. By down grading your preety much saying hey i bought the Titan X just for E Peen and now i want some money back.
> 
> Can we even use the word Poser in the GPU world ?but i guess people are entilted to down grade as they wish.


Maximum overclock on Titan x vs 980 ti Kinpin? I think Kinpin wins.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> yes, because custom models will have better vrm, higher power limits, 2x8pin power.


Is reference that bad for the Ti?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Is reference that bad for the Ti?


All depends on what your needs are and what you plan to do with it. Are you going to bench it like mad? Throw it under water? Leave it stock? Just game?
sli maybe?

Just ask yourself what you plan to do and it should help you decide


----------



## barsh90

Any news on custom TIs release dates?


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I see the card in the shops here, for 900 euros, so yeah prices are okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


How the hell is 900 euros okay? It's not even close to being okay.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OostBlokBoys*
> 
> How the hell is 900 euros okay? It's not even close to being okay.


I assume /Irony
Far from ok


----------



## Kimir

Starting at 749€ here, up to 819€ (lol Asus ref design, ref clock cost higher than the EVGA superclocked)...but everything is in pre-order or within 7 days here.


----------



## Kosai

What's with the price gouging of $850+ all over the net? Can't a man get a $650 shipped value card? This is ridiculous.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> All depends on what your needs are and what you plan to do with it. Are you going to bench it like mad? Throw it under water? Leave it stock? Just game?
> sli maybe?
> 
> Just ask yourself what you plan to do and it should help you decide


Just gaming. Running my KPE currently @ 1600/8000 1.35v so I'm wondering if a reference Ti can hit at least 1500-1600 core on water easily (at 1.3v with custom BIOS). I think I read most Titan X cards can do 1500 core on water.


----------



## Kosai

So is the Hybrid version for $100 bux more worth it? Those higher clocks sure do look mighty' scrumptious.


----------



## revro

good news 760 eur inc 20% vat for gigabyte 980 ti gaming g1 in slovakia
https://www.alza.sk/gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-g1-windforce-3x-gaming-6gb-d2648794.htm

so its only the asus one that is 905eur, other brands are 740-775eur
https://www.alza.sk/search.htm?exps=gtx%20980%20ti

still, i am waiting for amd zen and then i get myself 2 390 or 390x depending how much the price on it has fallen in next 12-18 months


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

Fury is less than a month away, I'm not buying anything until it comes out...


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> I assume /Irony
> Far from ok


My bad, internet-miscommunication lol. After rereading it, it became more obvious.
Post #787 made it seem like he was being serious to me, but how can anyone be serious about 900 euros being an okay price


----------



## -terabyte-

From what I can see looking around EVGA GTX 980 Ti cards are the cheapest in Europe, starting at €739. Asus seems to be starting from €799 for the reference card instead.

I do see some shops putting a €950 price tag on some but that's just crazy, ignore them!


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Is reference that bad for the Ti?


no, not bad, it's just custom will be better.


----------



## hamzta09

So, worth it to turn in 970's and go for a single 980 Ti?

Are there any 1080p benchmarks of a WIDE variety of games? I mostly see 1440p. Its like 144hz doesnt even exist on review/bench sites.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So, worth it to turn in 970's and go for a single 980 Ti?
> 
> Are there any 1080p benchmarks of a WIDE variety of games? I mostly see 1440p. Its like 144hz doesnt even exist on review/bench sites.


Go back to the OP and read the reviews. I would start with TPU.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So, worth it to turn in 970's and go for a single 980 Ti?
> 
> Are there any 1080p benchmarks of a WIDE variety of games? I mostly see 1440p. Its like 144hz doesnt even exist on review/bench sites.


This should help your decision, as I'm sure you know the 980ti is withing 5% of the Titan X, and this compares the Titan X to SLI 970 in 19 games at 1080p.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_X/29.html

If I were in your shoes I would probably get the 980ti if you can do so for ~$100 but I don't know if I would spend much more than that on the sidegrade.


----------



## DADDYDC650

OP should include the video linked below on the first page of this thread. Perfect Titan X vs 980 Ti, vs 980 vs 290x comparison.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> So is the Hybrid version for $100 bux more worth it? Those higher clocks sure do look mighty' scrumptious.


It looks like EVGA will be selling the AIO/shroud for $109, so you could go that route and get an air cooler for $9 should your pump ever fail etc.

For reference their ACX cooler sells for $69 on their site.


----------



## b.walker36

Damn I want one of these lol, Looking at some of the benchmarks I'd get like 60% performance increase over my 670 lol. Are these fully compatible with DX12?


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Damn I want one of these lol, Looking at some of the benchmarks I'd get like 60% performance increase over my 670 lol. Are these fully compatible with DX12?


You should be getting more than 60%.... This card is 70% on average faster than my GTX 780...

I get mine tomorrow too... cant wait!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Damn I want one of these lol, Looking at some of the benchmarks I'd get like 60% performance increase over my 670 lol. Are these fully compatible with DX12?


Yes.

They are DirectX 12 compatible, at both feature levels (Feature level 12.0 and level 12.1) ... and then some.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-6GB-Review-Matching-TITAN-X-650/DX12-Support-GameWo
Quote:


> There is a still lot yet to be shown or discussed about DX12 but we can confirm now that Maxwell will support DirectX 12 Feature Level 12.1 as well as the volume tiled resources capability. I'm sure we'll hear AMD's side of this story very soon as well and hopefully some news from Microsoft this summer will help us better understand the overall direction of the API.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Are these fully compatible with DX12?


Supposed to be, though some rumors are saying not so much. Just like every thing else in this current crazy cycle of GPU releases we'll just have to wait and see. I've been following this stuff for a long time and I can't recall the last time there has been this much hype, rumors, and unverified "leaks" so I don't know what to believe anymore. At least the 980 ti rumor mill has finally shut down.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> This should help your decision, as I'm sure you know the 980ti is withing 5% of the Titan X, and this compares the Titan X to SLI 970 in 19 games at 1080p.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_X/29.html
> 
> If I were in your shoes I would probably get the 980ti if you can do so for ~$100 but I don't know if I would spend much more than that on the sidegrade.


So the TitanX is the equivalent of 970 SLI +/- 5 fps.
Though depending on game scaling, some games the 970 seem to be >15 fps faster than Titan X.

Hmmmm. When will Custom Ti's arrive? Any guess?
OR is it worth going for EVGA SC ACX+ or whatevr its called with custom cooler?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Over at SemiAccurate Charlie is offering his views on the 980Ti:
> https://archive.is/ngMyR
> 
> (archive link because I doubt the article will stay as is for long)
> 
> So last year he was going on about 4 GM204 SKUs and then the same SKUs being shrinked to 16nm in Q1 (neither came true) and now he's saying that this 980Ti that's just an overclocked GM204 is finally here just like he predicted


I'm late to the party, this is exactly why no one should listen to Charlie ever.


----------



## ondoy

Nvidia drops prices of GeForce GTX 980, GTX 980 Ti. But not for Europe


----------



## Emmanuel

Can't wait to hear a little more about the power circuitry, if I get those they'll be put under water where they better be able to handle a good load of volts without melting VRMs!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I'm late to the party, this is exactly why no one should listen to Charlie ever.


They already killed the August 20th link by him.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> They are DirectX 12 compatible, at both feature levels (Feature level 12.0 and level 12.1) ... and then some.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-6GB-Review-Matching-TITAN-X-650/DX12-Support-GameWo


I think I may try and get a used 670 for like 100 and hold off until Win 10 and DX12 and just splurge on something that will hold me over for a couple years. This 670 has held up well, but I don't seeing lasting too much longer at 1440p.


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> Nvidia drops prices of GeForce GTX 980, GTX 980 Ti. But not for Europe


More reason for me to move to US. Europe is starting to suck. Not just because of the overpriced PC components though, don't worry lol
I WANT TO LIVE THE AMERICAN DREAM!


----------



## Vegasus

I might just get a friend who's going to US to just buy me one or two :x


----------



## szeged

your sarcasm meters need to be checked out guys, wishmakers posts are dripping with it but youre missing it.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> your sarcasm meters need to be checked out guys, wishmakers posts are dripping with it but youre missing it.


Thanks







. I am actually hiding my annoyance. I wanted two of these but will not pay 1800 euros. I'd shoot myself before I do so







.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Unless you are from Europe, or NZ or Canada or anywhere else outside of the US


The prices are pretty good in Canada, which I didn't expect and wasn't the case with the TX.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OostBlokBoys*
> 
> More reason for me to move to US. Europe is starting to suck. Not just because of the overpriced PC components though, don't worry lol
> I WANT TO LIVE THE AMERICAN DREAM!


USA! USA! USA!


----------



## jdstock76

649.00 USD = 422.75 GBP

649.00 USD = 581.19 EUR


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 649.00 USD = 422.75 GBP
> 
> 649.00 USD = 581.19 EUR


You forgot VAT and Tax... and import fees.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 649.00 USD = 422.75 GBP
> 
> 649.00 USD = 581.19 EUR


The problem with this conversion is that you're leaving out the tax. For example here in Italy we have an absurd 22% tax (€127,86) which makes the price go up to ~€709. Considering the EVGA one is only €739 they are only charging €30 more which is really not much "profit" compared to other things. And that still is not profits only but covers the import fees as well.

And what I fear the most is that next year the tax will be raised again to 24-25% and the year after to 26% (or so I read a while ago). That, combined with the $ / € conversion rate makes it really bad since we import basically all kind of technology, thus everything costs much more compared to before


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Hmmmm. When will Custom Ti's arrive? Any guess?
> OR is it worth going for EVGA SC ACX+ or whatevr its called with custom cooler?


I wish someone knew, I'm frantically searching for reliable guesses with no success. I'm going to keep waiting for custom models (maybe Fiji too depending on just how long this takes), they're going to be so much better.


----------



## Mel0ns

Strix is coming at the end of the month from what i heard, not sure about MSI and Gigabyte yet. In Sweden one store has the Twin frozr listed with "unknown" as delivery date, but no gigabyte cards except ref in sight. EVGA already has every card up on their site except classy and KP form what I've seen.

Edit: Seems like twin frozr should be available now, while they will release another modell called V1 with a silver shroud and their military yada yada components.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mel0ns*
> 
> Strix is coming at the end of the month from what i heard, not sure about MSI and Gigabyte yet. In Sweden one store has the Twin frozr listed with "unknown" as delivery date, but no gigabyte cards except ref in sight. EVGA already has every card up on their site except classy and KP form what I've seen.


The end of what month? The one that just started?!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> You forgot VAT and Tax... and import fees.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The problem with this conversion is that you're leaving out the tax. For example here in Italy we have an absurd 22% tax (€127,86) which makes the price go up to ~€709. Considering the EVGA one is only €739 they are only charging €30 more which is really not much "profit" compared to other things. And that still is not profits only but covers the import fees as well.
> 
> And what I fear the most is that next year the tax will be raised again to 24-25% and the year after to 26% (or so I read a while ago). That, combined with the $ / € conversion rate makes it really bad since we import basically all kind of technology, thus everything costs much more compared to before


Don't know what to tell you. We Americans pay tax too and in some cases pay import but usually that's handled on the shippers end or included in the retail price.

I was mostly just trying to make a point. People here are throwing numbers out the side of their cheeks with out even knowing the facts.


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Don't know what to tell you. We Americans pay tax too and in some cases pay import but usually that's handled on the shippers end or included in the retail price.
> 
> I was mostly just trying to make a point. People here are throwing numbers out the side of their cheeks with out even knowing the facts.


Your point being what exactly? You merely converted US Dollar to Euros and GBP, which can be interpreted in many ways. Fact is we Europeans have to overpay by a lot..


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OostBlokBoys*
> 
> Your point being what exactly? You merely converted US Dollar to Euros and GBP, which can be interpreted in many ways. Fact is we Europeans have to overpay by a lot..


A lot of this is do to tariffs and the relatively high purchase tax of European countries. In the US tax is not included in the listed price and importing/exporting is generally considered to be more friendly than many European countries.

When you consider that if I purchase the item here in Indiana I pay 650 USD plus 8% tax, the difference isn't that much particularly given consideration for the social programs that Europeans benefit from that are made capable by such taxation. Health care rates are extremely high here and this is just one social aspect.


----------



## Dotachin

europeans crying for a 20%-30% increase?

http://www.banifox.com/NVIDIA/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-CLAS-ACX-2.0-4GB-04G-P4-2988-KR/flypage.tpl.html
http://www.banifox.com/NVIDIA/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-12GB-GDDR5-384Bit-12G-P4-2990-KR/flypage.tpl.html
http://www.banifox.com/NVIDIA/Gigabyte-GTX-980-X3-WATERFORCE-GV-N980X3WA-4GD/flypage.tpl.html

I would curse if it was allowed.


----------



## Mel0ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> The end of what month? The one that just started?!


Yeah end of june. They havnt even decided on clock speeds yet.


----------



## gooface

So why dont I see a 980 ti club thread yet?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 649.00 USD = 422.75 GBP
> 
> 649.00 USD = 581.19 EUR


980 Ti here in Sweden is > 900 dollars so.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OostBlokBoys*
> 
> (except move to the states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Too bad that costs a fortune.. heck planeticket alone is > 1k usd.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Don't worry, depending on what happens in the next 17 months, the US may very well be more like Europe anyway so it won't matter if you move or not.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> So why dont I see a 980 ti club thread yet?


I can't do the fancy layout's too well...

See the Warlords of Draenor thread for reference.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Really nice performance and the 650$ price, even high, is at least the same as the previous 780Ti


----------



## RobotDevil666

does anybody know if Titan X block fit 980Ti ?


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> does anybody know if Titan X block fit 980Ti ?


Yes it will.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OostBlokBoys*
> 
> Yes it will.


Neat , time to retire my 780's than


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> does anybody know if Titan X block fit 980Ti ?


EWKB says yes, it passes the visual inspection.

They also said that if you don't already have a Titan X block, they will be coming out with one for the 780Ti (I'm assuming with logo's or such) "soon".


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> EWKB says yes, it passes the visual inspection.
> 
> They also said that if you don't already have a Titan X block, they will be coming out with one for the 780Ti (I'm assuming with logo's or such) "soon".


Akira said in the EK club that they stopped the plans for the Ti block. They said they will do what they did with the Og Titan/780/780ti.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Akira said in the EK club that they stopped the plans for the Ti block. They said they will do what they did with the Og Titan/780/780ti.


Odd, they must have JUST decided that. Here is a post by him just 22 hours ago ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's compatible but if you don't already have a Titan X block, you can wait for the 980Ti block that will become available extremely soon.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546713/ek-fc-titan-x-the-geforce-gtx-titan-x-full-cover-water-block/100_50#post_23980853

[Edit]

Yup. 8 hours < 22 hours.

What a difference a day can make.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> EWKB says yes, it passes the visual inspection.
> 
> They also said that if you don't already have a Titan X block, they will be coming out with one for the 780Ti (I'm assuming with logo's or such) "soon".


EK huh ?

I was looking at XSPC website but it doesn't look like they have a wb form Titan X


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Odd, they must have JUST decided that. Here is a post by him just 22 hours ago ...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546713/ek-fc-titan-x-the-geforce-gtx-titan-x-full-cover-water-block/100_50#post_23980853
> 
> [Edit]
> 
> Yup. 8 hours < 22 hours.
> 
> What a difference a day can make.


Either way, it could change. I already own 2 TX blocks, and I just returned both of the cards. Now I don't have to worry about selling the blocks since they are compatible. I'm going to be picking up 2 Ti's


----------



## JimmyWild

No release details on the EVGA 980 Ti Classy? EVGA site says 'coming soon'. I forget, how long after the 780 Ti came out did it take for the Classy to come out? Was it a month?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyWild*
> 
> No release details on the EVGA 980 Ti Classy? EVGA site says 'coming soon'. I forget, how long after the 780 Ti came out did it take for the Classy to come out? Was it a month?


Looking around 1 month at this moment.http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2342687


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Don't know what to tell you. We Americans pay tax too and in some cases pay import but usually that's handled on the shippers end or included in the retail price.
> 
> I was mostly just trying to make a point. People here are throwing numbers out the side of their cheeks with out even knowing the facts.
> 
> I wasn't actually replying to you specifically, I was making more of a generic statement


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> europeans crying for a 20%-30% increase?
> 
> http://www.banifox.com/NVIDIA/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-CLAS-ACX-2.0-4GB-04G-P4-2988-KR/flypage.tpl.html
> http://www.banifox.com/NVIDIA/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-12GB-GDDR5-384Bit-12G-P4-2990-KR/flypage.tpl.html
> http://www.banifox.com/NVIDIA/Gigabyte-GTX-980-X3-WATERFORCE-GV-N980X3WA-4GD/flypage.tpl.html
> 
> I would curse if it was allowed.


Yeah, we do. To make an example when Titan (Black) got released the US price was $999 and EU price was around ~€1030. Titan X in US is still $999 while in EU the official price is €1250.

A ~25% increase, not only on graphic cards but on basically EVERYTHING, is a huge problem. At least in my opinion.

*EDIT:* your 3 links are not working for me so not sure what you wanted me to see there.


----------



## jezzer

Got two notifications from EVGA shop about the 980 ti reference and 980 ti SC reference being in stock.
Tried to order the SC one 8 times in a row, failed 8 times in a row due to an API error in EVGA's portal while freaking card was in stock and addable to cart.

Tried to order the non SC one, went OK and payment done through PayPal.

Did not get any confirmation from EVGA and the site says i have 0 open and 0 closed orders..

Clickbait of SC in stock worked and i ended up losing 749 Euro lol.

EVGA office seems to be closed from tomorrow until next week due to some holidays? Like ***.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Got two notifications from EVGA shop about the 980 ti reference and 980 ti SC reference being in stock.
> Tried to order the SC one 8 times in a row, failed 8 times in a row due to an API error in EVGA's portal while freaking card was in stock and addable to cart.
> 
> Tried to order the non SC one, went OK and payment done through PayPal.
> 
> Did not get any confirmation from EVGA and the site says i have 0 open and 0 closed orders..
> 
> Clickbait of SC in stock worked and i ended up losing 749 Euro lol.
> 
> EVGA office seems to be closed from tomorrow until next week due to some holidays? Like ***.


Are you talking the EVGA office is Munich Germany?

If so, the only possible holiday I can think of is Corpus Christi on the 4th (Thursday). Here in the US, there really isn't anything worth while to close the office (including Corpus Christi). Next real day to close in the States is July 4th ... or if you are a hard core patriot, Jun 14th, Flag Day.


----------



## majin662

Shipped and enroute. 4-7 business days from now im gonna be a happy man


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Are you talking the EVGA office is Munich Germany?
> 
> If so, the only possible holiday I can think of is Corpus Christi on the 4th (Thursday).


Yeah i think that's it, they reopen Friday but damn so pissed now.
Probably going to take weeks to get my money back


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Yeah i think that's it, they reopen Friday but damn so pissed now.
> Probably going to take weeks to get my money back


Sounds like an excuse to close early blow off work and hit the Bierhaus.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Sounds like an excuse to close early blow off work and hit the Bierhaus.


And for me to never ever ever buy EVGA again







But still sucks, can't buy another card until i get my money back. Will try chargeback but cc used through PayPal so dont know if that works


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Got two notifications from EVGA shop about the 980 ti reference and 980 ti SC reference being in stock.
> Tried to order the SC one 8 times in a row, failed 8 times in a row due to an API error in EVGA's portal while freaking card was in stock and addable to cart.
> 
> Tried to order the non SC one, went OK and payment done through PayPal.
> 
> Did not get any confirmation from EVGA and the site says i have 0 open and 0 closed orders..
> 
> Clickbait of SC in stock worked and i ended up losing 749 Euro lol.
> 
> EVGA office seems to be closed from tomorrow until next week due to some holidays? Like ***.


Lol the bad luck.. Worst time for them to close shop as well, with 980 TI's sales skyrocketing. Try getting your money back through PayPal?
You basically paid and got nothing in return (yet), they should give you your money back


----------



## JimmyWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Looking around 1 month at this moment.http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2342687


Cool, thanks for the link.


----------



## jezzer

Yes, could have ordered somewhere else who has palit 980 ti's in stock but wanted to go EVGA for once. Bad choice







Now the palits just sit there in stock and cant buy them.


----------



## nyk20z3

Why not just wait a few weeks until stock is in order ?, beats playing the F5 game and hoping you get a card.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> *EDIT:* your 3 links are not working for me so not sure what you wanted me to see there.


Weird, those are some local prices I wanted to show you. EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN X U$S 1669, EVGA GeForce GTX980 CLAS U$S 1128. Welcome to Uruguay (And ofc medium salary is like 1/6th of yours)


----------



## white118

fedex just delivered mine, replacing sli 780s.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> fedex just delivered mine, replacing sli 780s.


Congrats man!! now run some benchmarks and share with us!!


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have a radiator 240mm a pump and a resivour

if i buy a card with a pre installed water block (hydro copper and posiden are the ony ones i beleve so far right?) what else would i need aside from tubing/fittings


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> fedex just delivered mine, replacing sli 780s.


Cool beans, congrats. Is that the one with the backplate preinstalled or the regular SC? I was wondering if the serial number sticker on cards with a preinstalled backplate is on top of the backplate or underneath it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a radiator 240mm a pump and a resivour
> 
> if i buy a card with a pre installed water block (hydro copper and posiden are the ony ones i beleve so far right?) what else would i need aside from tubing/fittings


I'm not an experienced watercooler so take this with a grain of salt but I believe you'd just need some distilled water and you'd be good.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a radiator 240mm a pump and a resivour
> 
> if i buy a card with a pre installed water block (hydro copper and posiden are the ony ones i beleve so far right?) what else would i need aside from tubing/fittings


Water and silver coil and your good to go. Btw I believe the HC cards are using the EK block. They are pretty easy to install if you wanted to buy the block separately. It's better so you will have the block & a fan shroud.


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Why not just wait a few weeks until stock is in order ?, beats playing the F5 game and hoping you get a card.


Kinda beats the purpose for some I guess. Same thing with Apple fanboys camping outside the store a week before the release to be the first one to get it. I'm not an early adopter, never have been and never will be. Early majority for the win! Patience is key. No cognitive dissonance for me


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Congrats man!! now run some benchmarks and share with us!!


i dont really run benchmarks, so ull have to tell me what to run lol, i have 3d mark but have never acutally used it, so dont know what settings to put it on.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> i dont really run benchmarks, so ull have to tell me what to run lol, i have 3d mark but have never acutally used it, so dont know what settings to put it on.


run 3dmark firestrike, i want to know how fast it is over the reference model


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> run 3dmark firestrike, i want to know how fast it is over the reference model


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7190814?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> fedex just delivered mine, replacing sli 780s.


I'd love to hear your results as I'm planning to replace two 780's as soon as I can scrape the money together (980 Ti is $1250 here







). I would expect the performance to be about the same but with the added bonus of newer design and more VRAM. Cheers


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7190814?


Out of curiousity, why is it showing you're running your RAM at 800 mhz?
Is there any reason behind this or did they just read it wrong?
Unknown with 3dmark so it might just be a normal thing


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> fedex just delivered mine, replacing sli 780s.


If you run some benchmarks with the SLI 780s first, then the 980 ti on the same rig and put them up in comparison I believe you may be the first person on the net to do so. Or at least the first one I've seen. As a person running SLI 780s I'd love to see it.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> If you run some benchmarks with the SLI 780s first, then the 980 ti on the same rig and put them up in comparison I believe you may be the first person on the net to do so. Or at least the first one I've seen. As a person running SLI 780s I'd love to see it.


and then create a 980 ti owners club while he's at it


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> and then create a 980 ti owners club while he's at it


Dude's getting all kinds of firsts!


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> If you run some benchmarks with the SLI 780s first, then the 980 ti on the same rig and put them up in comparison I believe you may be the first person on the net to do so. Or at least the first one I've seen. As a person running SLI 780s I'd love to see it.


+1


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OostBlokBoys*
> 
> Out of curiousity, why is it showing you're running your RAM at 800 mhz?
> Is there any reason behind this or did they just read it wrong?
> Unknown with 3dmark so it might just be a normal thing


ya idk, according to cpuz and bios theyre running @2133mhz 3dmark must be reading it wrong

also swapping back out for 780s to bench now, u guys are lucky i was too lazy to go in and unplug/unziptie the extra set of gpu power cables.


----------



## OostBlokBoys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> ya idk, according to cpuz and bios theyre running @2133mhz 3dmark must be reading it wrong


Ah cool, enjoy your card buddy


----------



## SteezyTN

Titan X's are being sent back. Now to get my hands on Ti. Possibly 2


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> also swapping back out for 780s to bench now, u guys are lucky i was too lazy to go in and unplug/unziptie the extra set of gpu power cables.


You sir, are awesome!









EDIT: Also, I would put your benches up in a different thread. Very good info and I'd hate to see it just get buried in this thread.


----------



## white118

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4985268/fs/4985061/fs/4985312/fs/4984978

normal runs and then quick oc runs my 780s crash in games with any higher oc(might work in firestrike though but havent tried), 980ti prob still has room for oc but havent played with it


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Someone do Fire Strike Extreme stock and OC'd please!


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4985268/fs/4985061/fs/4985312/fs/4984978
> 
> normal runs and then quick oc runs my 780s crash in games with any higher oc(might work in firestrike though but havent tried), 980ti prob still has room for oc but havent played with it


Awesome thanks man! +rep







Looks like I'll need to buy a card with a good factory overclock if I want to surpass my 780's out of the box (looking at you Zotac AMP Extreme







). About what I expected but nice to have it confirmed. Cheers.


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139

if anyone wants reference evga super clocked in stock atm on the egg i myself am waiting for the posidin


----------



## SteezyTN

Is there a 980Ti owners club yet?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139
> 
> if anyone wants reference evga super clocked in stock atm on the egg i myself am waiting for the posidin


Out of stock already lol


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4985268/fs/4985061/fs/4985312/fs/4984978
> 
> normal runs and then quick oc runs my 780s crash in games with any higher oc(might work in firestrike though but havent tried), 980ti prob still has room for oc but havent played with it


Perfect thanks!


----------



## f33t

Always exciting when new gpu hardware comes out









Have to admit, slightly tempted to get one for the time being... but then I'd definitely need to upgrade my monitor since I'm still on 1080p and my 1440p Korean monitor just doesn't cut it for gaming. Hmmm... I'll probably wait till the 1000 series and then splurge... with whatever monitor they have out then with DP 1.3.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Constantly going in and out of stock from multiple vendors really must make the people at AMD bang their head against the wall that no one is bothering to wait 2 weeks for their newest "dream child".

Said it before and I'll say it again. The marketing people over at AMD should be fired. They are getting beaten like a red headed step child with the 980Ti. Won't matter how good the 390X is in two weeks, once people get the 980Ti's, they won't turn around and sell them for a loss 2 weeks later, they will be gone at least for 6-9 months.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7190814?


Nice score, beats the score of my first Titan X graphics score at stock..


----------



## Akima18

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121958&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

The ASUS Reference one's seem to be in stock if anyone is interested in those.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500376&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

ZOTAC Reference one seems to available now too.


----------



## carlhil2

I am going to remain patient and grab the first custom board. doesn't matter the AIB, I am happy enough with the power/performance of GM200 enough that any card with beefed up components will work for me under water....


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am going to remain patient and grab the first custom board. doesn't matter the AIB, I am happy enough with the power/performance of GM200 enough that any card with beefed up components will work for me under water....


Same for me


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You'll have to wait for blocks too or are you gonna run universals?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You'll have to wait for blocks too or are you gonna run universals?


Yes, temporarily universals/heatsinks..


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Constantly going in and out of stock from multiple vendors really must make the people at AMD bang their head against the wall that no one is bothering to wait 2 weeks for their newest "dream child".
> 
> Said it before and I'll say it again. The marketing people over at AMD should be fired. They are getting beaten like a red headed step child with the 980Ti. Won't matter how good the 390X is in two weeks, once people get the 980Ti's, they won't turn around and sell them for a loss 2 weeks later, they will be gone at least for 6-9 months.


There was a rumor they were going to announce in in a few hours at Computex? Or has that been dismissed already?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> It isn't a waste if you are running multiple 4K monitors, and odds are, if you are doing that, you will also have multiple Titans.
> 
> Is it something I'd spend about $14,000 on just to have 4 Titans on 3 4K 60FPS screens? No. But to say that no one will and that is a waste, is a bit heavy handed.


Why argue with someone who will never own either gpu? Overclock.net is full of armchair experts flapping about high end equipment they will never own.


----------



## ondoy

HardOCP 980Ti Review
NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 980 Ti Australian Review - TITANic graphics performance for US $649
EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti SC Review
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980Ti Review
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Review
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Review
The New King Of High-end: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Review
Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti Video Card Preview
Legion Hardware 980Ti Review
The New Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti: Features and Tech Overview
Benchmarking The Latest AMD Radeon & NVIDIA GeForce Graphics Cards On Ubuntu Linux


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4985268/fs/4985061/fs/4985312/fs/4984978
> 
> normal runs and then quick oc runs my 780s crash in games with any higher oc(might work in firestrike though but havent tried), 980ti prob still has room for oc but havent played with it


now do that naked, slathered in peanutbutter and you will an OCN god!

j/k - thanks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> There was a rumor they were going to announce in in a few hours at Computex? Or has that been dismissed already?


I think that was more hope than substance.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I think that was more hope than substance.


Shame. Kind of still wouldn't surprise me if they did some kind of teaser announcement at least. Like Knucklehead was saying above, they're bleeding potential customers badly right now.

Imagine some AMD suits scrambling to slap a powerpoint together real quick.







Not that I can judge, happens at my job all the time lol.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I'll be holding off til pascal comes out next year with skylakes then do a new build .
> No real reason that I need to upgrade other than the smell of new tech ?[/quote
> 
> The smell of new tech is all that is needed


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is there a 980Ti owners club yet?


No. I may start one soon unless someone else wants too. If it's not up by tomorrow morn I'll start one.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> No. I may start one soon unless someone else wants too. If it's not up by tomorrow morn I'll start one.


DONT WAIT PLEASE DO IT NOW ALREADY LOL

reference evga superclock in stock at egg as of this post


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Constantly going in and out of stock from multiple vendors really must make the people at AMD bang their head against the wall that no one is bothering to wait 2 weeks for their newest "dream child".
> 
> Said it before and I'll say it again. The marketing people over at AMD should be fired. They are getting beaten like a red headed step child with the 980Ti. Won't matter how good the 390X is in two weeks, once people get the 980Ti's, they won't turn around and sell them for a loss 2 weeks later, they will be gone at least for 6-9 months.


Isn't the Fury X expected to be just under the performance of a Ti? Also priced at a rumored $600 from what I heard last. So that would fit into the performance/price category of the Ti.


----------



## SteezyTN

Picked me up the SC 980 Ti from newegg. It came in stock, so I grabbed it immediately. Kind bummed though... I had to pay $50 in tax, so it came to $730. I'll probably sell batman to take away the cost. I normally order from tiger direct because they don't charge taxes to California, but they won't get any stock for at least a month they told me.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Picked me up the SC 980 Ti from newegg. It came in stock, so I grabbed it immediately. Kind bummed though... I had to pay $50 in tax, so it came to $730. I'll probably sell batman to take away the cost. I normally order from tiger direct because they don't charge taxes to California, but they won't get any stock for at least a month they told me.


cancel your order right now

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4992-KR

as of my post its in stock at EVGA store you can still cancel cause i just ordered asewelll

and i can still see cancel as it hasnt shipped yet


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> cancel your order right now
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4992-KR
> 
> as of my post its in stock at EVGA store you can still cancel cause i just ordered asewelll
> 
> and i can still see cancel as it hasnt shipped yet


Why would I cancel?

Oh I know what you mean. EVGA charges sales tax to California too. It's like $3 more anyways.


----------



## bern43

Does NewEgg always have that 1 per customer limit? Makes it a bit tough to buy 2 for SLI.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Does NewEgg always have that 1 per customer limit? Makes it a bit tough to buy 2 for SLI.


No. Think its because theyre literally getting em in and sending em out right now. Usually its like 3 or 5 per


----------



## dVeLoPe

asus reference and evga reference superclocked showing in stock @ NE as of my post


----------



## bern43

EVGA SC now out of stock. That was quick. I need blocks anyway, so waiting is probably a good thing.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> EVGA SC now out of stock. That was quick. I need blocks anyway, so waiting is probably a good thing.


Too bad Nowinstock.com doesn't have a page for the 980Ti ....

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/


----------



## dVeLoPe

yea that was fast i only orderd a PNY because it was the ONLY ONE with 30 day REFUND policy im gonna use it to hold me over until the custom cards are released and then return this one even if its a AMAZING OVERCLOCKER unless someone wants to take it off my hands in a few weeks


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/


----------



## cutty1998

There are Asus Reference 980Ti's available on Newegg at this second,if anyone is looking.


----------



## Cool Mike

Bring the Custom's on. Waiting patiently.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Bring the Custom's on. Waiting patiently.


Any custom ones will probably come out by the end of the month according to several sources.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Any custom ones will probably come out by the end of the month according to several sources.


That's ridiculously long. Custom models were ready at launch for the 980, what gives?


----------



## Krazee

I ordered Evga's SC version. So excited!


----------



## Exilon

I just got an notify email about the 980Ti hybrid being available annnnnnnnnnd it's gone.

Not that I was going to buy it anyways, but still.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I ordered Evga's SC version. So excited!


Awesome!!!! Welcome to the club.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Interesting story, I went to the bathroom and was like let's check if the card is available on my phone and boom it was. I literally **** myself from happiness lol


Same exact thing happened to me. Woke up early Monday checking EVGA and saw one was available. Dropped everything and went to the computer to order. LoL


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Interesting story, I went to the bathroom and was like let's check if the card is available on my phone and boom it was. *I literally **** myself from happiness* lol


----------



## JONSTARKS

I have a little bit of buyers remorse, I bought a gigabyte reference card on newegg... then like 4 hrs later I got an "instock" email for the EVGA SC+ with the back plate that comes with a custom cooler and a 100mhz core clock bump for only $30 more









to be fair... I do get Batman for free =D


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> I have a little bit of buyers remorse, I bought a gigabyte reference card on newegg... then like 4 hrs later I got an "instock" email for the EVGA SC+ with the back plate that comes with a custom cooler and a 100mhz core clock bump for only $30 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair... I do get Batman for free =D


You gotta fight the temptation next time pal...


----------



## cyph3rz

*For all you STRIX fans: Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti DirectCU III @ Computex 2015*


----------



## Swolern

Sexy card! 2 8pin connectors FTW!


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *For all you STRIX fans: Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti DirectCU III @ Computex 2015*


I'm no Strix fan, but I am a tri-fan, metallic backplate, custom overclocking design fan and that is gorgeous. Asus cards never cease to amaze me with their backplate/pcb width.

Did anyone at Computex manage to mention or hint at anything about release dates?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'm no Strix fan, but I am a tri-fan, metallic backplate, custom overclocking design fan and that is gorgeous. Asus cards never cease to amaze me with their backplate/pcb width.
> 
> Did anyone at Computex manage to mention or hint at anything about release dates?


Will be released sometime late this month.


----------



## white owl

Well, I'm relieved.
I thought I might be regretting buying my 980 so late in the game.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'm no Strix fan, but I am a tri-fan, metallic backplate, custom overclocking design fan and that is gorgeous. Asus cards never cease to amaze me with their backplate/pcb width.
> 
> Did anyone at Computex manage to mention or hint at anything about release dates?


Asus finally caught up with Gigabyte and also offering dual 8 pin. I'm not a fan of that weird PCB shape and strange angles on cooler, and why are power connectors so deep inside?

looks like I'll be going with Gigabyte G1 Gaming this time around, design is a bit more subtle http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472


----------



## Exilon

I dunno about the G1. The standard profile is nice for side panel clearance, but it gets pretty loud at higher clocks on my GTX 780. The Asus one has a larger radiator so the three fans should run a bit quieter than the G1.

How is the owl theme going to work when there's 3 fans? Strix Chernobyl Edition?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Damn that Asus looks good. Maybe I'll sell my Titan X's and grab two of those.


----------



## barsh90

I will most definetly get a pair of strix. They sure look sexy


----------



## Glottis




----------



## Desolutional

Planning to SLI these beasts, any idea which cards I should buy? I have 2 spare PCIe slots between my SLI setup.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Planning to SLI these beasts, any idea which cards I should buy? I have 2 spare PCIe slots between my SLI setup.


Doesn't matter, at that price they are a steal


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Doesn't matter, at that price they are a steal


Don't custom coolers increase case temps however? I also have my WC radiator at the top of the case.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Awesome!!!! Welcome to the club.


someone please create the club already


----------



## nyk20z3

Why not just wait a few weeks until stock is in order ?, beats playing the F5 game and hoping you get a card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't custom coolers increase case temps however? I also have my WC radiator at the top of the case.


Not enough to matter ive been through 6 cases in the past 2 years using non blower style cards. Ive never come close to having over heating problems, the only time it might affect other hardware is in a tight htcp style case.


----------



## EDGERRIES

2 x 980 ti Evga SC ordered







ETA tuesday wooohoooooooooooooo!


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Planning to SLI these beasts, any idea which cards I should buy? I have 2 spare PCIe slots between my SLI setup.


I'm going for stock coolers for Sli this time round. Made the mistake of going with two non/blower coolers twice now. Stock is the way to go in Sli configs.

I had two Evga 670 ftws with blower coolers and temps were a lot better than my 980- non blower type coolers and this is with double pcie spacing.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> someone please create the club already


Tonight or tomorrow. If I can. Hehe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> 2 x 980 ti Evga SC ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA tuesday wooohoooooooooooooo!


Nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> I'm going for stock coolers for Sli this time round. Made the mistake of going with two non/blower coolers twice now. Stock is the way to go in Sli configs.
> 
> I had two Evga 670 ftws with blower coolers and temps were a lot better than my 980- non blower type coolers and this is with double pcie spacing.


I would only run SLI with stock coolers. Seem to run cooler.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> someone please create the club already


http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/the-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/

Club is up


----------



## Pauliesss

I dont understand how they can sell _GIGABYTE GTX 980 Ti G1 WINDFORCE 3X Gaming 6GB_ already when we dont even know the boost clock...or is it default?


----------



## escalibur

I'm not sure has this already been posted but still..


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't custom coolers increase case temps however? I also have my WC radiator at the top of the case.


I had both non blower(acx amd msi gaming in SLI) and the blower cards averaged at 83c while the custom ones averaged at 70c and 78c respectively. At the end of the day, they run cooler, despite blowing aid inside the case. Not to mention rhe custom ones gave better performance out of the box and ocervlocked(custom pbc).


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> I dont understand how they can sell _GIGABYTE GTX 980 Ti G1 WINDFORCE 3X Gaming 6GB_ already when we dont even know the boost clock...or is it default?


Is not for sale yet. Sources confirmed by the end of june.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I canceled my order for the SC blower style Ti from newegg. I can get it $130 cheaper from a different company, but it's at least a months wait. No worries. I'm taking summer classes, and I don't need it now; especially since I still have one TX that I'm waiting to return.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> I'm going for stock coolers for Sli this time round. Made the mistake of going with two non/blower coolers twice now. Stock is the way to go in Sli configs.
> 
> I had two Evga 670 ftws with blower coolers and temps were a lot better than my 980- non blower type coolers and this is with double pcie spacing.


Yeah, I've got plenty of volume around 100L, but I've got my rad on the top. Definitely don't want hot air going through it (set up in push).


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Anymore news on the ASUS ROG poseidon 980Ti? Is the block decent in it? And whats the assumed price, considering £549 is cheapest reference. I hope not far over £600..


----------



## Pauliesss

So when are we going to see reviews for non-reference cards?


----------



## ondoy




----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


Nice. Watching now.

Pretty much this will be the card to compare to the 390X ... since both will be the latest card from both companies and both will have an AIO cooler.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Nice. Watching now.
> 
> Pretty much this will be the card to compare to the 390X ... since both will be the latest card from both companies and both will have an AIO cooler.


MSI is launching an "overclocking focused" (dual bios?) one in August.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Nice. Watching now.
> 
> Pretty much this will be the card to compare to the 390X ... since both will be the latest card from both companies and both will have an AIO cooler.


I'm fairly sure that the Fury X will be the 980ti competitor, not the 390X.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'm fairly sure that the Fury X will be the 980ti competitor, not the 390X.


Nope.

Kind of unfair to compair an HBM equiped card to a non-HBM equipped card wouldn't you say?

I think comparing card that uses a reused 28nm GPU using more than 4GB of GDDR5 memory and an AIO cooler (980Ti Hybrid) to card that uses a reused 28nm GPU using more than 4GB of GDDR5 memory and an AIO cooler (390X) is a much more fair comparison.

I will, of course, have plenty of people disagreeing with me though. I'm used to it though.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Kind of unfair to compair an HBM equiped card to a non-HBM equipped card wouldn't you say?
> 
> I think comparing card that uses a reused 28nm GPU using more than 4GB of GDDR5 memory and an AIO cooler (980Ti Hybrid) to card that uses a reused 28nm GPU using more than 4GB of GDDR5 memory and an AIO cooler (390X) is a much more fair comparison.
> 
> I will, of course, have plenty of people disagreeing with me though. I'm used to it though.


Yea sure you can compare them by those merits as an interesting aside, but that'd be a foolish way to make a purchasing decision when you could be comparing cards based on their performance at your desired price point. I'd imagine that the plenty of people you would have disagreeing with you might see that specific comparison as you trying to solely prove a point rather than make an actually relevant comparison.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yea sure you can compare them by those merits as an interesting aside, but that'd be a foolish way to make a purchasing decision when you could be comparing cards based on their performance at your desired price point. I'd imagine that the plenty of people you would have disagreeing with you might see that specific comparison as you trying to solely prove a point rather than make an actually relevant comparison.


True, but then again, I don't compare single GPU cards to dual GPU cards for the same reason. Some people do, they ONLY look at total performance. Such is their choice. But just like what I said, it really isn't a fair comparison, even if the performance is within 10% of each other. Comparing a strong single GPU to 2 weaker GPU's really isn't a good comparison IMO. Especially when people who do that tend to ignore other factors ... like number of slots taken up, heat, noise, power draw, etc.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Kind of unfair to compair an HBM equiped card to a non-HBM equipped card wouldn't you say?


Not at all.

Price, performance, power, noise, form factor, and availability...these are the things that matter, to one degree or another. How they are achieved is not relevant except for academic purposes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Comparing a strong single GPU to 2 weaker GPU's really isn't a good comparison IMO.


Because there are performance caveats and inconsistencies arising from the latter.

HBM is not remotely the same way. It's local video memory and does what local video memory does. The memory technology used doesn't have any situational caveats. There is either enough of it or not, and it's either fast enough or not. How it achieves this doesn't matter to the end user for much of any practical purpose.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> True, but then again, I don't compare single GPU cards to dual GPU cards for the same reason. Some people do, they ONLY look at total performance. Such is their choice. But just like what I said, it really isn't a fair comparison, even if the performance is within 10% of each other. Comparing a strong single GPU to 2 weaker GPU's really isn't a good comparison IMO. Especially when people who do that tend to ignore other factors ... like number of slots taken up, heat, noise, power draw, etc.


Sure, I guess the difference I see there is that not comparing dual to single GPUs seems less arbitrary to me as there are real drawbacks to dual GPUs that make a fair comparison at least more complicated if possible at all. I'm sure you're aware of what people think when you set the criteria for your comparisons though.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Sure, I guess the difference I see there is that not comparing dual to single GPUs seems less arbitrary to me as there are real drawbacks to dual GPUs that make a fair comparison at least more complicated if possible at all. I'm sure you're aware of what people think when you set the criteria for your comparisons though.


Of course.









And I feel the same way when they set the criteria for me too.


----------



## BoredErica

We will know when it launches.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> We will know when it launches.


Yup, and now that Computex is over (as far as AMD is concerned), that means MAYBE 2 more weeks for E3.

In the mean time, nVidia gets 2 unanswered weeks of sales to make money and steal possible customers away from AMD for the next 6-12 months.


----------



## PullTheTricker

I'm not interested in reference cards whatsoever, they run insanely hot. I'm waiting for Asus Strix 980 TI reviews, if it runs cool enough and can compete with Titan X, I'm planning to purchase 2 for SLI for 1440p and 144Hz and me being a high refresh rate addict and backlight strobing junkie.








Obviously I'l only use SLI for high profile AAA games such as Witcher 3, GTAV, Far Cry 3 and 4 and plenty of upcoming games by the end of this year. So what is general consensus on SLI these days assuming these things?


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I'm not interested in reference cards whatsoever, they run insanely hot. I'm waiting for Asus Strix 980 TI reviews, if it runs cool enough and can compete with Titan X, I'm planning to purchase 2 for SLI for 1440p and 144Hz and me being a high refresh rate addict and backlight strobing junkie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I'l only use SLI for high profile AAA games such as Witcher 3, GTAV, Far Cry 3 and 4 and plenty of upcoming games by the end of this year. So what is general consensus on SLI these days assuming these things?


Why not get the reference and put an AIO on it? If you're extremely sensitive to noise and I mean really sensitive, this strix won't be quiet. It's just impossible to have a dead quiet 250-300W aircooled card. With an AIO it is.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Why not get the reference and put an AIO on it? If you're extremely sensitive to noise and I mean really sensitive, this strix won't be quiet. It's just impossible to have a dead quiet 250-300W aircooled card. With an AIO it is.


Nope you still got the fans on the AIO, which are not as quiet as the fans on the msi gaming/asus strix cards. Then you have the added joy of the pump noise from the AIO.

Msi gaming 4g and the asus strix maxwell cards are the quietest cards to date.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Nope you still got the fans on the AIO, which are not as quiet as the fans on the msi gaming/asus strix cards. Then you have the added joy of the pump noise from the AIO.
> 
> Msi gaming 4g and the asus strix maxwell cards are the quietest cards to date.


Not true. I had to put an aio on my 980 because it got loud enough to annoy me. True I don't have either of those brand 980's, but with the right fans my setup is silent. And 50c max temps to boot under long gaming sessions.









Oh yeah, and I tested a Strix 970 for a few days and I could hear it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I have 3 AIOs in my rig. The pump noise combined is not audible even with all fans turned almost off. If you go push/pull on an AIO, you can use your own fans and also use very low RPMs and still have amazing temps.
> 
> You cannot get an air cooled card as quiet as you can with an AIO unless you like very high temps on your graphics card.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Nope you still got the fans on the AIO, which are not as quiet as the fans on the msi gaming/asus strix cards. Then you have the added joy of the pump noise from the AIO.
> 
> Msi gaming 4g and the asus strix maxwell cards are the quietest cards to date.


I have 3 AIOs in my rig. The pump noise combined is not audible even with all fans turned almost off. If you go push/pull on an AIO, you can use your own fans and also use very low RPMs and still have amazing temps.

You cannot get an air cooled card as quiet as you can with an AIO unless you like very high temps on your graphics card.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Lol. Only $800.

http://www.galaxstore.net/GALAX-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-p/98irh5dh00ga.htm


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Lol. Only $800.
> 
> http://www.galaxstore.net/GALAX-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-p/98irh5dh00ga.htm


Thats crazy. I was glad to hop on it monday before the supply demand prices kick in.


----------



## BloodyBonzai

Price is going to plummet in less than a years time.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Lol. Only $800.
> 
> http://www.galaxstore.net/GALAX-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-p/98irh5dh00ga.htm


I think after Galaxy changed their name to Galax they stated hitting that crack pipe!!


----------



## Ghoxt

For those that bought the Ref design 980 Ti, here's what my TitanX SLI EK Nickel Blocks look like under water - (EK-FC Titan X - Nickel [3831109830550]). This block is not the full cover block which they have on another part number.


----------



## Meebsy

PCCaseGear makes me very sad at their pricing.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meebsy*
> 
> PCCaseGear makes me very sad at their pricing.


Wow







At that point just get a Titan X...

Edit: Didn't realize it was Australia, still crappy.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> For those that bought the Ref design 980 Ti, here's what my TitanX SLI EK Nickel Blocks look like under water - (EK-FC Titan X - Nickel
> [3831109830550]). This block is not the full cover block which they have on another part number.


Sexy!









Can I ask a favor?

PLEASE take off that blue plastic shipping cover on the EK logo on the block.


----------



## b.walker36

I told my wife I wanted one of these for my birthday and she was like okay, asked me how much it was and crushed my dream. Now i'm selling everything i have that's not bolted to offset the cost because I'm buying one. Although I want an MSI or ASUS non reference.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I told my wife I wanted one of these for my birthday and she was like okay, asked me how much it was and crushed my dream. Now i'm selling everything i have that's not bolted to offset the cost because I'm buying one. Although I want an MSI or ASUS non reference.


Save up untill august for the msi one, who knows maybe prices will drop due to fiji.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a favor?
> 
> PLEASE take off that blue plastic shipping cover on the EK logo on the block.


It's funny but on all my EK WB's even my past 970's I always forgot to take those off. Finally i have lol.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meebsy*
> 
> PCCaseGear makes me very sad at their pricing.


In the uk EVGA 980ti SC is £599 so in AUS Dollars that is $1181, Things are getting very expensive in the UK to.


----------



## sav4

Has anyone used shopmate to get stuff from the USA ?


----------



## cyph3rz

*Colorful Geforce GTX 980 Ti Igame @ Computex 2015*

Ok some background info which was translated: This GPU is unique having a fully integrated water cooler with a water block and an integrated pump as you can see in the second pic with the fan shroud removed. The water cooler is activated only when actually needed. Unlike other solutions are no separate radiator. Instead utilizing the existing heat sink for cooling the circulating water. It has a GM200 graphics processor with 2816 CUDA cores, a yet unknown factory overclocking, and 6 GB of GDDR5 memory. This GPU will only be available in the Chinese markets for now and possibly for Europe. For those of you who don't know, Colorful is a company from China.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I told my wife I wanted one of these for my birthday and she was like okay, asked me how much it was and crushed my dream. Now i'm selling everything i have that's not bolted to offset the cost because I'm buying one. Although I want an MSI or ASUS non reference.


I said same to mine. (Could get it without her permission but happy wife happy life) and she was like you get stuff all the time just check my spreadsheet. I countered with "show me one item that isnt food or beer for the last few years" mine will be here Tuesday.

Good luck man. I hope you can find a compromise.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I have two TX's. Which I planned on returning. I have one card in at the moment, under water, and I'm hitting 5.3Gb of VRAM in GTA5. Should I just stick with the Titans?


----------



## kingduqc

custom cooler looks insane!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have two TX's. Which I planned on returning. I have one card in at the moment, under water, and I'm hitting 5.3Gb of VRAM in GTA5. Should I just stick with the Titans?


Yes!!!!!


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have two TX's. Which I planned on returning. I have one card in at the moment, under water, and I'm hitting 5.3Gb of VRAM in GTA5. Should I just stick with the Titans?


I would keep them what resolution you using ?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I would keep them what resolution you using ?


1440p. Right now I'm at 5488mb, but I know it's allocated... Something like that.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 1440p


It's a simple question of would you rather have ~$700 or an extra 6Gb of VRAM. I certainly wouldn't value the 12vs6GB of VRAM at anymore than ~$400, it just isn't necessary even at a single 4k screen and with the consoles only having <6Gb of VRAM I don't see the VRAM requirements increasing by a large amount. $700 is a whole new GPU for if you ever feel that 6GB is holding you back in the future.


----------



## sav4

Most definitely keep at least one if you have good frames a lot of new games are vram hungry at higher resolutions
Edit after doing some searching you should be fine with 6gig vram and if your going to save 500 buck that is worth the side grade


----------



## SteezyTN

I game at 1440p. With one TX, I just hit 5727mb, and that's with everything maxed out. I have the other packages up to return, but now I'm having second thoughts. It's about $20 total to return the two cards, so I would save about $525 from going to Ti's.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I game at 1440p. With one TX, I just hit 5727mb, and that's with everything maxed out. I have the other packages up to return, but now I'm having second thoughts. It's about $20 total to return the two cards, so I would save about $525 from going to Ti's.


It's hard to imagine >6GB VRAM being needed at 1440p any time soon... I'd take the $525


----------



## BoredErica

Fallout 4 might compel me to upgrade my GPU somewhere down the line. But with no release date and specifics it might just be Pascal time by then. I have a friend who is willing to buy my 980 though, so my loss will be pretty minimal if I move to 980 ti. Even if AMD is going to get 8 gig HBM card in, say, 3 months time, I might not be willing to wait for that long. I'm not making any moves right now though, with HBM card not out yet and my friend needing some time to gather the funds. (And, if FO4 isn't limited at 60fps without glitches, having a higher FPS might make sense if I switch to a 144hz monitor, although right now I don't see it happening for some reasons.)

At 1440p with Skyrim, I am at the point where I won't hit 4 gigs of vram usage at all, but it's close. If I add in foliage texture mods, it might take me over the line. With ENBoost and the memory patch now working correctly together, I no longer crash to the point where modding further is pointless.

Still, the biggest upgrade for me would probably be Skylake, funnily enough.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It's hard to imagine >6GB VRAM being needed at 1440p any time soon... I'd take the $525


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 1440p. Right now I'm at 5488mb, but I know it's allocated... Something like that.


As being an honest Titan X owner myself, even at 4gb 980 can run GTA V at twice the res of 4K and only use 3.6gb vram, so ya more than 6gb vram is not required for GTA V. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UhG3ln27BQ


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> As being an honest Titan X owner myself, even at 4gb 980 can run GTA V at twice the res of 4K and only use 3.6gb vram, so ya more than 6gb vram is not required for GTA V. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UhG3ln27BQ


But he has a lot of the settings to off, even though he's at 4K. I like all my settings up, in which I'm hitting 5835mb just at 1440p


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a favor?
> 
> PLEASE take off that blue plastic shipping cover on the EK logo on the block.


Looks like a futuristic Motorcycle engine !


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yup, and now that Computex is over (as far as AMD is concerned), that means MAYBE 2 more weeks for E3.
> 
> In the mean time, *nVidia gets 2 unanswered weeks of sales to make money and steal possible customers away from AMD for the next 6-12 months*.


Well why don't you throw a party then, since this is just about the only thing you've said over and over again in every one of these threads lately? I mean, you could get some TWIMTBP balloons and party favors, decorate with green streamers and even serve Green-colored Kool Aid as well! There are plenty of folks in this thread that would drink it right up with you!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I game at 1440p. With one TX, I just hit 5727mb, and that's with everything maxed out. I have the other packages up to return, but now I'm having second thoughts. It's about $20 total to return the two cards, so I would save about $525 from going to Ti's.


You are confusing "allocation" with "usage". No game actually uses up 6GB of VRAM at 1440p outside of heavily modded ones. Just because AB labels memory usage at 5.7GB does not mean that you are actually needing that much buffer to run the game...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You are confusing "allocation" with "usage". No game actually uses up 6GB of VRAM at 1440p outside of heavily modded ones. Just because AB labels memory usage at 5.7GB does not mean that you are actually needing that much buffer to run the game...

























<- Emoticons are also green

I had to wade through a Digitaltrends article comment section to find this picture. I deserve a cookie.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You are confusing "allocation" with "usage". No game actually uses up 6GB of VRAM at 1440p outside of heavily modded ones. Just because AB labels memory usage at 5.7GB does not mean that you are actually needing that much buffer to run the game...


This. Many games will cache a lot more into VRAM than is actually needed or even noticeably beneficial. 4GB is still plenty at 1440p and 6GB gives you room for future titles.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> This. Many games will cache a lot more into VRAM than is actually needed or even noticeably beneficial. 4GB is still plenty at 1440p and 6GB gives you room for future titles.


So why is/did AMD bothering to put 8GB on their old and new cards if 640k ... er, I mean 4GB is enough?

It's funny how AMD says that x GB of memory is enough when nVidia is the one with a lesser amount of memory, but when nVidia has more, then suddenly y GB (ie less) is enough.

It reminds me of the days when AMD was the first to 1GHz and beat Intel up that they were the first to 1GHz, and when AMD was the first to 2GHz, once again, they beat Intel up about that. Then when Intel beat them to 3GHz, AMD changed their tune and said "Speed isn't everything, more cores is."

Sorry, but this just sounds like decades old AMD where when they get beat, they just move the goal posts. Can't blame them, that's how marketing works.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> So why is/did AMD bothering to put 8GB on their old and new cards if 640k ... er, I mean 4GB is enough?


I don't know if you know this, but 1440p is not the highest resolution that you can achieve on the PC...









It should be well known what I think of the VRAM boogeyman at this point. I am unaware of any scenario where 4GB has been shown to be the deciding factor which places a card at a performance disadvantage - at ANY resolution - compared to a card with 6/8/12GB of VRAM.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You are confusing "allocation" with "usage". No game actually uses up 6GB of VRAM at 1440p outside of heavily modded ones. Just because AB labels memory usage at 5.7GB does not mean that you are actually needing that much buffer to run the game...


i understand that the 5.7gb was allocation. But how much of that do you think is actually being used. Also, with DX12, isn't the VRAM suppose to double with SLI?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but 1440p is not the highest resolution that you can achieve on the PC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be well known what I think of the VRAM boogeyman at this point. I am unaware of any scenario where 4GB has been shown to be the deciding factor which places a card at a performance disadvantage - at ANY resolution - compared to a card with 6/8/12GB of VRAM.


Ah, so 4GB ISN'T enough.

I get so confused. AMD says it's enough when their HBM card is limited that way. They say it isn't enough when their GDDR5 cards aren't.










And sorry, I was being sarcastic in my previous post. I guess it didn't carry well.

It's just AMD moving the goal posts once again to suit their technology limitations.

I run 5120x1440 resolution, so yeah, I know there are higher resolutions than 2560x1400.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but 1440p is not the highest resolution that you can achieve on the PC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be well known what I think of the VRAM boogeyman at this point. I am unaware of any scenario where 4GB has been shown to be the deciding factor which places a card at a performance disadvantage - at ANY resolution - compared to a card with 6/8/12GB of VRAM.


You have Tx SLI right? Are you going to 980Ti's? But when you see these people saying 4Gb is enough even for 4K, they have to lower almost everything. I prefer my settings maxed out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i understand that the 5.7gb was allocation. But how much of that do you think is actually being used. Also, with DX12, isn't the VRAM suppose to double with SLI?


Supposed to, but counting on it is being way overly optimistic IMO.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You have Tx SLI right? Are you going to 980Ti's? But when you see these people saying 4Gb is enough even for 4K, they have to lower almost everything. I prefer my settings maxed out.


Not going to bother with the hassle of downgrading to 980Ti cards... I would probably only be able to save like $400 tops ($300 is probably more realistic factoring in the cost of shipping my cards off) and honestly it's just not worth the hassle to me.

Also, with current GPUs, the reason you would have to turn settings down at 4k is just because you don't have enough horsepower to run the settings that would truly need >4GB VRAM. For example, I don't think you see performance advantages for a Titan over 780 Ti at 4k. Nor do you see 8GB 290X cards getting performance advantages over 4GB cards. Now, I personally would not be comfortable buying a 4GB card for 4k, but that's just because I assume VRAM requirements will continue to rise steadily...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Not going to bother with the hassle of downgrading to 980Ti cards... I would probably only be able to save like $400 tops ($300 is probably more realistic factoring in the cost of shipping my cards off) and honestly it's just not worth the hassle to me.
> 
> Also, with current GPUs, the reason you would have to turn settings down at 4k is just because you don't have enough horsepower to run the settings that would truly need >4GB VRAM. For example, I don't think you see performance advantages for a Titan over 780 Ti at 4k. Nor do you see 8GB 290X cards getting performance advantages over 4GB cards. Now, I personally would not be comfortable buying a 4GB card for 4k, but that's just because I assume VRAM requirements will continue to rise steadily...


i would be saving $525. Roughly. Luckily I'm still within the return period.

Okay, let's put the 980Ti at 4K (assuming I go 4K, because I plan to within the next few months when a good monitor comes out). Keeping the settings at MAX, and sliding all the bars to max. Do you think 6GB will be enough?


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ah, so 4GB ISN'T enough.
> 
> I get so confused. AMD says it's enough when their HBM card is limited that way. They say it isn't enough when their GDDR5 cards aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry, I was being sarcastic in my previous post. I guess it didn't carry well.
> 
> It's just AMD moving the goal posts once again to suit their technology limitations.
> 
> I run 5120x1440 resolution, so yeah, I know there are higher resolutions than 2560x1400.


Whether 4GB is enough or not enough can be tested by reviewers. btw Joe Macri said the reason 4GB could be enough is because AMD never focussed on VRAM management with GDDR5 based GPUs.

http://techreport.com/review/28294/amd-high-bandwidth-memory-explained/2

"*When I asked Macri about this issue, he expressed confidence in AMD's ability to work around this capacity constraint. In fact, he said that current GPUs aren't terribly efficient with their memory capacity simply because GDDR5's architecture required ever-larger memory capacities in order to extract more bandwidth. As a result, AMD "never bothered to put a single engineer on using frame buffer memory better," because memory capacities kept growing. Essentially, that capacity was free, while engineers were not. Macri classified the utilization of memory capacity in current Radeon operation as "exceedingly poor" and said the "amount of data that gets touched sitting in there is embarrassing."

Strong words, indeed.

With HBM, he said, "we threw a couple of engineers at that problem," which will be addressed solely via the operating system and Radeon driver software. "We're not asking anybody to change their games.*"

btw Joe Macri still did not confirm that Fury has 4 GB







There could be something innovative AMD has up their sleeve









http://videocardz.com/55146/amd-radeon-r9-390x-possible-specifications-and-performance-leaked

Definitely you will see Titan-X vs Fury multi GPU reviews at 4k. You think the press is not salivating at a showdown ? Anyway its still not known what else innovation AMD has done ? Why don't you just stop spreading FUD for 3 weeks and let the actual results talk for themselves ?







Show some restraint man. For a person of your age and so called industry experience you ought to do that.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You have Tx SLI right? Are you going to 980Ti's? But when you see these people saying 4Gb is enough even for 4K, they have to lower almost everything. I prefer my settings maxed out.


I never said 4GB was enough for everything at 4K. You asked about GTA V, that is the only one i could find with vram readings. I have seen a couple games that will require more than 4GB @ 4K. BUT i have never ran into a vram bottleneck with my 6GB OG Titans cards at anything i have thrown at it with any of my 1440 or 4K monitors. And trust me i am one of the biggest vram enthusiasts out there, but i just dont see a need for more than 6GB currently unless you are running a crazy res like 4K Surround.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Whether 4GB is enough or not enough can be tested by reviewers. btw Joe Macri said the reason 4GB could be enough is because AMD never focussed on VRAM management with GDDR5 based GPUs.
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/28294/amd-high-bandwidth-memory-explained/2
> 
> "*When I asked Macri about this issue, he expressed confidence in AMD's ability to work around this capacity constraint. In fact, he said that current GPUs aren't terribly efficient with their memory capacity simply because GDDR5's architecture required ever-larger memory capacities in order to extract more bandwidth. As a result, AMD "never bothered to put a single engineer on using frame buffer memory better," because memory capacities kept growing. Essentially, that capacity was free, while engineers were not. Macri classified the utilization of memory capacity in current Radeon operation as "exceedingly poor" and said the "amount of data that gets touched sitting in there is embarrassing."
> 
> Strong words, indeed.
> 
> With HBM, he said, "we threw a couple of engineers at that problem," which will be addressed solely via the operating system and Radeon driver software. "We're not asking anybody to change their games.*"
> 
> btw Joe Macri still did not confirm that Fury has 4 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There could be something innovative AMD has up their sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55146/amd-radeon-r9-390x-possible-specifications-and-performance-leaked
> 
> Definitely you will see Titan-X vs Fury multi GPU reviews at 4k. You think the press is not salivating at a showdown ? Anyway its still not known what else innovation AMD has done ? Why don't you just stop spreading FUD for 3 weeks and let the actual results talk for themselves ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show some restraint man. For a person of your age and so called industry experience you ought to do that.


I hope the reviewers will test vram usage carefully. More scrutiny will be done because of the change in memory, but to test this we need seriously detailed stuff. And probably best to through in a Skyrim setup that typically uses 4gb of vram to 5gb in worst case to see if performance suffers at all (maybe not just fps, but also frame time consistency?). Of course, Skyrim is what I play, and it's not likely to be tested by any reviewer, which is a bummer. If I get 6gb 980 ti I know exactly what I'm getting.

And of course, FO4 is announced now, and if anything the game will use more vram than Skyrim when both are modded (probably).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ah, so 4GB ISN'T enough.
> 
> I get so confused. AMD says it's enough when their HBM card is limited that way. They say it isn't enough when their GDDR5 cards aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry, I was being sarcastic in my previous post. I guess it didn't carry well.
> 
> It's just AMD moving the goal posts once again to suit their technology limitations.
> 
> I run 5120x1440 resolution, so yeah, I know there are higher resolutions than 2560x1400.


We were specifically talking about 1440p. And yes, 4GB is plenty for 1440p. Whether or not it is enough for 4k will be proven when the card is tested. Everything any of us say until then is pure conjecture.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> We were specifically talking about 1440p. And yes, 4GB is plenty for 1440p*. Whether or not it is enough for 4k will be proven when the card is tested. Everything any of us say until then is pure conjecture.*


spoken like a guy with a level head







don't waste your time majin. its just 3 weeks. just let time answer all the doubters and haters.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i would be saving $525. Roughly. Luckily I'm still within the return period.
> 
> Okay, let's put the 980Ti at 4K (assuming I go 4K, because I plan to within the next few months when a good monitor comes out). Keeping the settings at MAX, and sliding all the bars to max. *Do you think 6GB will be enough?*


For the foreseeable future, I think so. We're only just now at the point where 4GB is looking shaky for 4k.

4k definitely needs two of these GM200 GPUs though... with my fairly hefty overclock, some games are just barely able to hit 60fps maxed out... every drop of performance counts at 4k right now.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Whether 4GB is enough or not enough can be tested by reviewers. btw Joe Macri said the reason 4GB could be enough is because AMD never focussed on VRAM management with GDDR5 based GPUs.
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/28294/amd-high-bandwidth-memory-explained/2
> 
> "*When I asked Macri about this issue, he expressed confidence in AMD's ability to work around this capacity constraint. In fact, he said that current GPUs aren't terribly efficient with their memory capacity simply because GDDR5's architecture required ever-larger memory capacities in order to extract more bandwidth. As a result, AMD "never bothered to put a single engineer on using frame buffer memory better," because memory capacities kept growing. Essentially, that capacity was free, while engineers were not. Macri classified the utilization of memory capacity in current Radeon operation as "exceedingly poor" and said the "amount of data that gets touched sitting in there is embarrassing."
> 
> Strong words, indeed.
> 
> With HBM, he said, "we threw a couple of engineers at that problem," which will be addressed solely via the operating system and Radeon driver software. "We're not asking anybody to change their games.*"
> 
> btw Joe Macri still did not confirm that Fury has 4 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There could be something innovative AMD has up their sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55146/amd-radeon-r9-390x-possible-specifications-and-performance-leaked
> 
> Definitely you will see Titan-X vs Fury multi GPU reviews at 4k. You think the press is not salivating at a showdown ? Anyway its still not known what else innovation AMD has done ? Why don't you just stop spreading FUD for 3 weeks and let the actual results talk for themselves ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show some restraint man. For a person of your age and so called industry experience you ought to do that.


So then the question becomes, is that memory management something that has to be tuned for each title, or can it be done heuristically (does that sound familiar - because that's exactly the predicament Nvidia is in with the GTX 970). Let's face it, AMD doesn't have the greatest track record when it comes to quick driver support for new games, if every new game needs driver tuning for 4GB to not be a problem, then there is a problem.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> So then the question becomes, is that memory management something that has to be tuned for each title, or can it be done heuristically (does that sound familiar - because that's exactly the predicament Nvidia is in with the GTX 970). Let's face it, AMD doesn't have the greatest track record when it comes to quick driver support for new games, if every new game needs driver tuning for 4GB to not be a problem, then there is a problem.


The answer is in Joe Macri's statement. This is more of optimal usage of a resource instead of wasting. I would guess its like the memory manager in the OS. So it would not be required to do on a per game basis. It would mean that significant portion of the driver has been rewritten or it has been highly optimized to reduce wastage (which btw Joe Macri says is a lot) . I am still not saying I know anything about it. As always AMD's statements will be evaluated with real world testing. Thats where the walk meets the talk.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Whether 4GB is enough or not enough can be tested by reviewers. btw Joe Macri said the reason 4GB could be enough is because AMD never focussed on VRAM management with GDDR5 based GPUs.
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/28294/amd-high-bandwidth-memory-explained/2
> 
> "*When I asked Macri about this issue, he expressed confidence in AMD's ability to work around this capacity constraint. In fact, he said that current GPUs aren't terribly efficient with their memory capacity simply because GDDR5's architecture required ever-larger memory capacities in order to extract more bandwidth. As a result, AMD "never bothered to put a single engineer on using frame buffer memory better," because memory capacities kept growing. Essentially, that capacity was free, while engineers were not. Macri classified the utilization of memory capacity in current Radeon operation as "exceedingly poor" and said the "amount of data that gets touched sitting in there is embarrassing."
> 
> Strong words, indeed.
> 
> With HBM, he said, "we threw a couple of engineers at that problem," which will be addressed solely via the operating system and Radeon driver software. "We're not asking anybody to change their games.*"
> 
> btw Joe Macri still did not confirm that Fury has 4 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There could be something innovative AMD has up their sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55146/amd-radeon-r9-390x-possible-specifications-and-performance-leaked
> 
> Definitely you will see Titan-X vs Fury multi GPU reviews at 4k. You think the press is not salivating at a showdown ? Anyway its still not known what else innovation AMD has done ? Why don't you just stop spreading FUD for 3 weeks and let the actual results talk for themselves ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show some restraint man. For a person of your age and so called industry experience you ought to do that.


You're a walking AMD commercial, if you're not currently being paid for your daily efforts of hype, you should contact them immediately! You do a much better job than Roy_AMD


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yes, how utterly fanboyish it is to say we should wait to judge Fury's performance until we have seen thorough testing of the card. It is much more sensical and unbiased to make snap judgements based solely on rumors from disreputable sources like WCCF...


----------



## revro

so how does the 970 3.5gb handle? is there some checkbox in newer driver that would restrict usage only to the 3.584gb so it doesnt lead to hickups and stutter?








havent updated driver in few months lol

thanks


----------



## hertz9753

AMD was the other green team before they bought ATI. I'm old and I forget things so I could be wrong.

I really don't understand why AMD guys would be posting in this thread and trash talking. I'm still able to read the title, I did have to get the reading glasses out for that.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so how does the 970 3.5gb handle? is there some checkbox in newer driver that would restrict usage only to the 3.584gb so it doesnt lead to hickups and stutter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havent updated driver in few months lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/0_20
> 
> thanks


I updated your question.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yup, and now that Computex is over (as far as AMD is concerned), that means MAYBE 2 more weeks for E3.
> 
> In the mean time, nVidia gets 2 unanswered weeks of sales to make money and steal possible customers away from AMD for the next 6-12 months.


Err nvidia doesnt need to steal.

Same thing we tell ppl who are good in their jobs. Their future is secured.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You are confusing "allocation" with "usage". No game actually uses up 6GB of VRAM at 1440p outside of heavily modded ones. Just because AB labels memory usage at 5.7GB does not mean that you are actually needing that much buffer to run the game...



You did say no game bro. [email protected] 11.4gb

But interesting point amd brought up.

Personally i agree with you on this. On dying light texture streaming is ar 3.5gb. Literally no diff with 980 vs a overclocked titan black with 6gb vram usage.
I think its game engine dependent on how textures are are streamed. Also having a ssd n fast ram helps.
Its the min fps and frametime variance.
That being said having more vram is in away better as other components like ssd n ram speeds become less relevant.

Again just speculation here.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> You did say no game bro. [email protected] 11.4gb


That's combined VRAM... so it should be ~5.5GB each?


----------



## jezzer

I can make a crap mod which needs 30GB of vram so even 12GB is not enough.. Right?


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Nope you still got the fans on the AIO, which are not as quiet as the fans on the msi gaming/asus strix cards. Then you have the added joy of the pump noise from the AIO.
> 
> Msi gaming 4g and the asus strix maxwell cards are the quietest cards to date.


Like you can't change the fans? The first thing I do to an AIO pump is undervolt it heavily and theyre becoming unaudible from an inch away at that point. Also I got the Asus 970 Strix and it's not quiet as people are making it up to be or reviewers. I found it rather loud at the default fan settings so I made a profile to maintain the card around 80-85° with much slower speeds.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Like you can't change the fans? The first thing I do to an AIO pump is undervolt it heavily and theyre becoming unaudible from an inch away at that point. Also I got the Asus 970 Strix and it's not quiet as people are making it up to be or reviewers. I found it rather loud at the default fan settings so I made a profile to maintain the card around 80-85° with much slower speeds.


Got my 980 msi gaming fans running at 20-60 depending on what's happening, and you cannot hear them over my very low running noctua 140mm fans. These cards be quiet, unless ofcourse you get one with coil whine then RIP.


----------



## BigMack70

I wish people would stop referencing CODAW when talking about VRAM. All it does is mindlessly fill up however much VRAM it can. Go check out guru3d's performance review for it if you don't believe me.... it doesn't need anything even remotely close to 11.4GB of VRAM. I'd be surprised if it saw any performance loss even on a 3GB card at 4k due to VRAM capacity.


----------



## Desolutional

Have we got a comparasion between ref. SLI and custom SLI temperatures yet? I'm really needing to know before I splash the cash.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> That's combined VRAM... so it should be ~5.5GB each?


nope One card 11.4gb


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I wish people would stop referencing CODAW when talking about VRAM. All it does is mindlessly fill up however much VRAM it can. Go check out guru3d's performance review for it if you don't believe me.... it doesn't need anything even remotely close to 11.4GB of VRAM. I'd be surprised if it saw any performance loss even on a 3GB card at 4k due to VRAM capacity.


err those cards wont even start at Downsampling 2X at 1440p. The game wont even load. Even Titan Black wasnt smooth.
So...how ure gonna compare performance.

anyway its a retort to any who says " No Game" blah blah blah at 1440p.

Then there is also SOM, FC4, WatchDOGs. all hit above 6gb. On supersampling/MSAA 8X etc

Evolve at 1440p is already 5.5gb on my Titan Black. With the 780ti same clocks was jutter. Tested a 980 on loan was the same.
So again.

all i can tell ppl is this. It depends on the game engine.
But the smoothness aspect is like trying to describe how smooth gsync, or even gaming with ssd or high dram clocks with loads of mem and pagefile.

You gotta try it ure self.


----------



## BigMack70

If CODAW needed anywhere near what it put in VRAM, charts like this would not exist:


As Guru3d stated:
Quote:


> Here is a fun fact, the game engine fill whatever amount of graphics memory is available.


This makes CODAW a really terrible example to use for how much VRAM is needed. Unless you think it needs 5.4GB of VRAM at 1080p....


----------



## ImmortalTorment

Amazon is price gouging the 980 Ti. -__-


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalTorment*
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is price gouging the 980 Ti. -__-


It could be their algorithm since these are HOT items. Massive amount of sales in a low time-frame = increase price.


----------



## ImmortalTorment

You would have to be insane to buy at that price.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Why Amazon why?! You were the chosen ones, you were supposed to bring balance to the market not destroy it!

Really hope other retailers don't mark up like that...


----------



## VSG

It's their way to control supply, rather than to make more money. Newegg on the other hand...


----------



## decimator

You can tri-SLi 980 Ti's for the price of SLi Titan X's (assuming you can buy at MSRP's of $650 and $1,000, respectively). For strictly gaming, is there any reason to go SLi TX's over tri-SLi 980 Ti's? I'm not up to date on how well current nVidia drivers do with tri-SLi scaling, but seems to me like tri-SLi 980 Ti's would tear through any game for the next 2 years at least...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Higher prices at launch are nothing new people.

Supply and Demand 101

If the AMD cards are great, you will see the exact same thing happen in a couple weeks. Remember when the R9 290X's were selling for $990 a pop even though the MSRP (Manufacturers SUGGESTED Retail Price) was several hundred lower?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> For strictly gaming, is there any reason to go SLi TX's over tri-SLi 980 Ti's?


Until such time as there is an advantage to having 12GB of VRAM instead of 6GB, nope. If the promises of DX12 allowing VRAM to stack in SLI come true, then there may never be an advantage to Titan X SLI over 980Ti tri-SLI.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> If CODAW needed anywhere near what it put in VRAM, charts like this would not exist:
> 
> 
> As Guru3d stated:
> This makes CODAW a really terrible example to use for how much VRAM is needed. Unless you think it needs 5.4GB of VRAM at 1080p....


Never once i came across a chart made by a reviewer who actually game or even finish the game.

Do a frame time comparison of an hour or two of gaming min.

Reviewers says acu titan x is [email protected] Full BS. It takes two to make sure you have a min of 60fps.

Asi said before dude. Charts dont show. Its the same as gsync, ssd n high density ram with high speed rams with pagefile disable... U need to feel it to test it out.

980 was a stuttering mess when i tested two review units for 1440p that my titan blacks sailed. Only with titan x sli finally few games like codaw/som was getting butter smooth at the highest detail with min 4xTXAA/MSAA.

Anyway ordered two units of 980ti, asus 34 gsync.

So lets see how it does.


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> You can tri-SLi 980 Ti's for the price of SLi Titan X's (assuming you can buy at MSRP's of $650 and $1,000, respectively). For strictly gaming, is there any reason to go SLi TX's over tri-SLi 980 Ti's? I'm not up to date on how well current nVidia drivers do with tri-SLi scaling, but seems to me like tri-SLi 980 Ti's would tear through any game for the next 2 years at least...


Assuming 1080p or even 1440p and you're not using huge texture mods, I would say so, yes. I would still probably go with SLI TX or TIs over tri-SLI 980s unless scaling has taken a big jump lately that I'm unaware of. I'm not sure games like TW3 and GTA5 aren't already the peak of demand for this generation of games due to console limitations anyway.


----------



## ImmortalTorment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Never once i came across a chart made by a reviewer who actually game or even finish the game.
> 
> Do a frame time comparison of an hour or two of gaming min.
> 
> Reviewers says acu titan x is [email protected] Full BS. It takes two to make sure you have a min of 60fps.
> 
> Asi said before dude. Charts dont show. Its the same as gsync, ssd n high density ram with high speed rams with pagefile disable... U need to feel it to test it out.
> 
> 980 was a stuttering mess when i tested two review units for 1440p that my titan blacks sailed. Only with titan x sli finally few games like codaw/som was getting butter smooth at the highest detail with min 4xTXAA/MSAA.
> 
> Anyway ordered two units of 980ti, asus 34 gsync.
> 
> So lets see how it does.


When did you order? I've been trying all morning.


----------



## Yggdrasilrg

Nvidia store seems to have them in stock, if you want a reference.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu

I'm trying to hold out for Newegg or Amazon so I can avoid the taxes


----------



## Cool Mike

Highly disappointed in AMAZON. They have two available for $200+ above retail. $900

Shame on you AMAZON!!!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i understand that the 5.7gb was allocation. But how much of that do you think is actually being used. Also, with DX12, isn't the VRAM suppose to double with SLI?


No, not really. It might be possible to do so BUT only if the developers code it. It's not like a magic setting that you enable and it automatically joins the VRAMs, most people seem to think it's that easy. Not talking about you though, just a generic comment









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> You can tri-SLi 980 Ti's for the price of SLi Titan X's (assuming you can buy at MSRP's of $650 and $1,000, respectively). For strictly gaming, is there any reason to go SLi TX's over tri-SLi 980 Ti's? I'm not up to date on how well current nVidia drivers do with tri-SLi scaling, but seems to me like tri-SLi 980 Ti's would tear through any game for the next 2 years at least...


As far as I know a SLI scales better than a TRI SLI. And let's not talk about QUAD SLI, that's actually pointless in most cases. If you plan on getting 3 980 Ti's you're probably better off with 2 TX, you'll also have more VRAM in case you're not planning on upgrading for a few years after that either. Not to mention less fans to cool them down, but I assume you'd watercool them.

It really depends on your needs in the end. If you upgrade often then you'd spend less with 980 Ti's and have some more performance having a limit of 6GB of memory, but with HBM v2 coming out the next cards will probably have 8GB or more if you upgrade so the 6GB now won't be a limiting factor.


----------



## Cool Mike

No one buying them at that price (Amazon or EVGA, not sure). 8 left for over 15 minutes. Stop being greedy Amazon!!


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> We were specifically talking about 1440p. And yes, 4GB is plenty for 1440p. Whether or not it is enough for 4k will be proven when the card is tested. Everything any of us say until then is pure conjecture.


I would say it's fair conjecture unless reviewers are given time machines and can test games released 6 months or a year from now. Whatever the final pricing is, it wont be cheap. Not everyone can afford to upgrade every generation, some people have to be forward thinking with their buying.


----------



## Yggdrasilrg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> No one buying them at that price (Amazon or EVGA, not sure). 8 left for over 15 minutes. Stop being greedy Amazon!!


It was at 12 earlier...
I'd guess it's just amazon, since EVGA has proper MSRP everywhere else.


----------



## dieanotherday

u guys think integrated graphics will ever reach these performances?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> u guys think integrated graphics will ever reach these performances?


feasible...although not in this decade at least


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> You can tri-SLi 980 Ti's for the price of SLi Titan X's (assuming you can buy at MSRP's of $650 and $1,000, respectively). For strictly gaming, is there any reason to go SLi TX's over tri-SLi 980 Ti's? I'm not up to date on how well current nVidia drivers do with tri-SLi scaling, but seems to me like tri-SLi 980 Ti's would tear through any game for the next 2 years at least...


Id stick with 2 980ti's. Third cards are largely wasted. Save your cash for ither system needs...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> u guys think integrated graphics will ever reach these performances?


Depends on how you define integrated.

Have you been following NVLink at all?


----------



## ImmortalTorment

Just bought the 980ti superclocked go get it it's on newegg now! Go go go


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Still the regular one unfortunately. I'm holding out for the ACX 2.0 + backplate superclocked.

I'm really impatient but if I'm spending over $600 on a GPU it better be the exact one I want haha.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishPhoenix117*
> 
> Still the regular one unfortunately. I'm holding out for the ACX 2.0 + backplate superclocked.
> 
> I'm really impatient but if I'm spending over $600 on a GPU it better be the exact one I want haha.


I would pass on any ACX equipped card unless you had one in the past and didn't mind the noise. They aren't quiet by any means.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

The MSI twin frozr is £575.99, cheapest non reference cooler in the UK I can find, is it any good? Zotac AMP is the next cheapest.


----------



## NuclearPeace

I would pass on EVGA this round (900 series) aswell.

I have a 750 Ti FTW and its okay. The overbuilt yet cut down ACX cooler does a good job at cooling the 759 Ti core by only goin up to 66C at 1426 core and +6mV on the lowest fan speed. It was silent until it started to coil whine.

The "support" side of EVGA usually gets lauded as amazing but my experience is average. The Step Up program has a lot of restrictions to the point where you'd ought to wait or save up to buy the betrer GPU outrigt. Also, Precision X isn't really anything to write home about and ASUS' suite honrstly looks better. Most cards arent going to be getting that famous lifetime warranty anymore with most cards having three years.

With the 970 mess up it seems lkke EVGA is resting on their laurels. The ACX 2.0 has nothing too special about it from my research. Plus, you have to pay more for a higher series model to get a back plate when it comes "stock"/"free" with stuff like thr Strix and the TFV series.

Sorry for the unfinished/weird post, i'm on mobile and I accidentally submitted it early on Tapatalk and I had to go on Firefox to edit.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I would pass on any ACX equipped card unless you had one in the past and didn't mind the noise. They aren't quiet by any means.


I haven't used the ACX on a GM200 or GK110 but on the 970 and 980 it was very cool and quiet in my experience.


----------



## delboy67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> u guys think integrated graphics will ever reach these performances?


The way I think it will go is the gpu and cpu will become the same thing with different sizes of cores, of course far in the future.


----------



## Desolutional

MSI's GTX 980 Ti on their website: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-6GD5.html#hero-specification

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html#hero-specification

Their gaming edition uses two 8-pin adapters? I think I'm going to give MSI's ref cooler a miss if this is the case.

EDIT: OK I geddit', MSI are lazy and don't know how to label their GPUs on their site correctly. That's on them.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why does this say only _one 8-pin power adapter_ is needed? MSI's "hidden" GTX 980 Ti on their website: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-6GD5.html#hero-specification
> https://web.archive.org/web/20150604185024/http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-6GD5.html#hero-specification
> 
> I.e. one 8-pin (150W) + mobo power (75W) = 225W. This is enough for MSI's card?
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html#hero-specification
> 
> Their gaming edition uses two 8-pin adapters? I think I'm going to give MSI's ref cooler a miss if this is the case.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why does this say only _one 8-pin power adapter_ is needed? MSI's "hidden" GTX 980 Ti on their website: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-6GD5.html#hero-specification
> https://web.archive.org/web/20150604185024/http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-6GD5.html#hero-specification
> 
> I.e. one 8-pin (150W) + mobo power (75W) = 225W. This is enough for MSI's card?
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html#hero-specification
> 
> Their gaming edition uses two 8-pin adapters? I think I'm going to give MSI's ref cooler a miss if this is the case.


Because typo or other mistake. If you look at their picture it uses the same 8+6 pin as all the other ref boards. At this early stage of the cards release all of the reference boards and coolers will actually be produced by nVidia themselves so they will be identical. Eventually the AIBs will take over production for their "reference' boards and you may see slightly difference component selection on those but they will still be largely the same, so you wouldn't see one "reference" board with a single 8 pin even if it's made by the AIB.


----------



## james8

With GTX 970 custom cooler overclocked going for $340 each, the main considerations are

GTX 970 4 GB SLI $680

GTX 980 Ti 6 GB $650

for 1080p 144Hz, i'm really torn


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> With GTX 970 custom cooler overclocked going for $340 each, the main considerations are
> 
> GTX 970 4 GB SLI $680
> GTX 980 Ti 6 GB $650
> 
> for 1080p 144Hz, i'm really torn


Why not buy used 970's? You'll see them for $280... I got mine for 300$ about 3 months ago, and they both do 1658Mhz







(not that it's guaranteed you'll get that also, but i'm just stating that used = bad choice)


----------



## Desolutional

Either way, MSI was always a no go anyway. Their RMA process takes more than 2 weeks from the UK.









Now I'm busy deciding between the EVGA, Gigabyte and Zotac ones.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> With GTX 970 custom cooler overclocked going for $340 each, the main considerations are
> 
> GTX 970 4 GB SLI $680
> GTX 980 Ti 6 GB $650
> 
> for 1080p 144Hz, i'm really torn


Single stronger card trumps slower multi-card setups imho.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why does this say only _one 8-pin power adapter_ is needed? MSI's "hidden" GTX 980 Ti on their website: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-6GD5.html#hero-specification
> https://web.archive.org/web/20150604185024/http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-6GD5.html#hero-specification
> 
> I.e. one 8-pin (150W) + mobo power (75W) = 225W. This is enough for MSI's card?
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html#hero-specification
> 
> Their gaming edition uses two 8-pin adapters? I think I'm going to give MSI's ref cooler a miss if this is the case.


Look @ https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-286-MS Same model # and 8+6:


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Why not buy used 970's? You'll see them for $280... I got mine for 300$ about 3 months ago, and they both do 1658Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not that it's guaranteed you'll get that also, but i'm just stating that used = bad choice)


Yeah, you can find some cheap 970s. Got mine for $260 but I saw someone on Craigslist selling two for $450. Would of jumped on that, but I was out of state.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I would say it's fair conjecture unless reviewers are given time machines and can test games released 6 months or a year from now. Whatever the final pricing is, it wont be cheap. Not everyone can afford to upgrade every generation, some people have to be forward thinking with their buying.


Forward thinking about what? I guess you missed the whole GK110 series not getting driver optimizations once Maxwell was released.
More ram is not going to future proof anyone as the driver optimizations stop with each generational jump for Nvidia.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Forward thinking about what? I guess you missed the whole GK110 series not getting driver optimizations once Maxwell was released.
> More ram is not going to future proof anyone as the driver optimizations stop with each generational jump for Nvidia.


+1

Almost the same thing I wanted to say, but couldn't get it worded correctly to post.







Seems like the 7970 was the most forward thinking card to purchase in the last few years because it is still putting up a fight against the much younger 780. If I was worried about forward thinking or future proofing, I would be way more worried about going with an Nvidia card right now.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> +1
> 
> Almost the same thing I wanted to say, but couldn't get it worded correctly to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the 7970 was the most forward thinking card to purchase in the last few years because it is still putting up a fight against the much younger 780. If I was worried about forward thinking or future proofing, I would be way more worried about going with an Nvidia card right now.


Yep, sure looks that way. I guess despite all the so called driver issues, AMD cards are still being optimized, so where does this leave anyone who bought into Nvidia's great driver support argument with the GK110s?
I guess Nvidia drivers are good as long as you are willing purchase their latest and greatest Nvidia cards upon release... Lol Otherwise, AMD's slow and steady seems to win the driver race in the long run if you are not planning to play the upgrade game every few months... Lol


----------



## Rawhide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Forward thinking about what? I guess you missed the whole GK110 series not getting driver optimizations once Maxwell was released.
> More ram is not going to future proof anyone as the driver optimizations stop with each generational jump for Nvidia.


Didn't they fix this with the driver release a couple days ago? I thought that's what I read. Is that the first time these performance degradations have been noticed with drivers on older GPUs, or is it a recurring theme with Nvidia?

Not trying to bait you here, I honestly don't know.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> AMD cards are still being optimized ...


Last AMD Catalyst official driver ... 12/9/2014 ... that's what, 6 months ago?

It had better be one hell of an optimization when it finally hits.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawhide*
> 
> Didn't they fix this with the driver release a couple days ago? I thought that's what I read. Is that the first time these performance degradations have been noticed with drivers on older GPUs, or is it a recurring theme with Nvidia?
> 
> Not trying to bait you here, I honestly don't know.


They did, but due to outrage on Nvidia's forum by the community. I don't think it is the first time this has happened, but I do think it is the first time it has ever happened so quickly. The youngest Kepler gpu is just over a year old.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> They did, but due to outrage on Nvidia's forum by the community. I don't think it is the first time this has happened, but I do think it is the first time it has ever happened so quickly. The youngest Kepler gpu is just over a year old.


This is whats holding me back from buying the 980 TI. I mean cmon, 780 TI isn't even a year old if you consider it was still being sold in stores as a high-end expensive graphic card. If I do purchase 980 TI, I expect full optimization support untill 2018. 3 years is like a warranty, it shouldn't be neglected in my opinion.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> This is whats holding me back from buying the 980 TI. I mean cmon, 780 TI isn't even a year old if you consider it was still being sold in stores as a high-end expensive graphic card. If I do purchase 980 TI, I expect full optimization support untill 2018. 3 years is like a warranty, it shouldn't be neglected in my opinion.


usually warranty covers only those that are 'broken' and 'enhancement' isn't always part of it. I'm sure nvidia has noted this somewhere in the fine print...i don't know, didn't care to read it


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> This is whats holding me back from buying the 980 TI. I mean cmon, 780 TI isn't even a year old if you consider it was still being sold in stores as a high-end expensive graphic card. If I do purchase 980 TI, I expect full optimization support untill 2018. 3 years is like a warranty, it shouldn't be neglected in my opinion.


It's a year and a half old. Nov 2013 http://www.anandtech.com/show/7492/the-geforce-gtx-780-ti-review


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> It's a year and a half old. Nov 2013 http://www.anandtech.com/show/7492/the-geforce-gtx-780-ti-review


You're a kidding right? Retailers were selling 780 TI's up till september 2014 before Maxwell came along. If we go by your logic, then NVIDIA may as well sell dead on arrival graphics cards.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yep, sure looks that way. I guess despite all the so called driver issues, AMD cards are still being optimized, so where does this leave anyone who bought into Nvidia's great driver support argument with the GK110s?
> I guess Nvidia drivers are good as long as you are willing purchase their latest and greatest Nvidia cards upon release... Lol Otherwise, AMD's slow and steady seems to win the driver race in the long run if you are not planning to play the upgrade game every few months... Lol












AMD hasn't released a full driver in something near 6 months. Nvidia just did one for GK110 this week.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> You're a kidding right? Retailers were selling 780 TI's up till september 2014 before Maxwell came along. If we go by your logic, then NVIDIA may as well sell dead on arrival graphics cards.


Well I've got good news for you... If we go by your logic, then the Geforce 6000 series is alive and well HOORAY

Time since release is a preeeeeety common way of determining the age of a graphics card bud.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD hasn't released a full driver in something near 6 months. Nvidia just did one for GK110 this week.


Meanwhile, AMD's Betas are more stable than Nvidia's full releases...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Meanwhile, AMD's Betas are more stable than Nvidia's full releases...


The hell they are.

I left AMD for Nvidia specifically because of driver and performance issues. I survived the hell that was the 7000 series and Crossfire (Tri-Fire specifically).

Although, Nvidia did burn down a few cards with a bad driver last year or the year before!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD hasn't released a full driver in something near 6 months. Nvidia just did one for GK110 this week.


What are you talking about? What's the difference between a beta Catalyst driver and a "full" one? MS approval? The betas work completely fine in my experience and there have been plenty of them released this year...


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The hell they are.
> 
> I left AMD for Nvidia specifically because of driver and performance issues. I survived the hell that was the 7000 series and Crossfire (Tri-Fire specifically).
> 
> Although, Nvidia did burn down a few cards with a bad driver last year or the year before!


15.5 came out around the same time as the Kepler driver, I don't see a single person on the AMD side rolling back their drivers because they can't do anything without crashing.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

I can't believe the "Driver debate" is still going on in 2015..

Just goes to show how long stigmas can linger. AMD has a lot of work to do, to rebuild their reputation.

They can start by slaughtering the Titan/Ti.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> You're a kidding right? Retailers were selling 780 TI's up till september 2014 before Maxwell came along. If we go by your logic, then NVIDIA may as well sell dead on arrival graphics cards.


I'm truly sorry if you're unable to comprehend that but that's just basic counting... November 2013 to 2014 is 1 year, December to May is .5 years. If you add 1 to .5, the result is 1.5. I'm not sure how that could be considered joking.


----------



## Tarifas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> I can't believe the "Driver debate" is still going on in 2015..
> 
> Just goes to show how long stigmas can linger. AMD has a lot of work to do, to rebuild their reputation.
> 
> They can start by slaughtering the Titan/Ti.


Some stigmas are convenient to maintain.


----------



## Tarifas

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125489&cm_re=780_ti-_-14-125-489-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487038&cm_re=gtx_titan-_-14-487-038-_-Product

still on sale btw...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I'm truly sorry if you're unable to comprehend that but that's just basic counting... November 2013 to 2014 is 1 year, December to May is .5 years. If you add 1 to .5, the result is 1.5. I'm not sure how that could be considered joking.


He's saying that to people who bought the 780Ti in late summer last year (before the 980 came out) the card is not even a year old flagship, yet Nvidia and their fanboys are now calling them "old" and "obsolete" which is ridiculous. If you bought the fastest video card Nvidia made nine months ago it would have been an "old" and "obsolete" 780Ti...


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

They still perform well, not too far behind a 980

http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/31.html


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm not claiming they are old or obsolete at all. My Titans are still incredibly high end cards in the grand scheme of things. Its just that when you question why Kepler cards are suffering with the new drivers a typical response is "well they are ancient cards and Nvidia can't optimize for old technology forever" as though they are generations old or something...


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm not claiming they are old or obsolete at all. My Titans are still incredibly high end cards in the grand scheme of things. Its just that when you question why Kepler cards are suffering with the new drivers a typical response is "well they are ancient cards and Nvidia can't optimize for old technology forever" as though they are generations old or something...


Meanwhile AMD keeps putting out performance updates for architectures approaching the 5 year mark.

Jeebus AMD, I swear, when will you get your act together?...


----------



## Desolutional

I have a feeling that the 980 Ti will last a longer time than any of the previous generations. It is a high end card and it is good value. It has plenty of tessellation shaders (Gameworks will be fine for years to come) and it has a realistic and proper amount of VRAM. 3GB is ancient and stuck in the olden days - that is the 780 Ti's downfall too. Even 4GB on the 980 isn't enough. 6GB hits that "sweet spot" for future-proofing. It will be 2 to 3 years before 8GB of HBM becomes affordable to gamers, so for now, we'll be sticking to GDDR5. Then again, dependent on what price AMD announce their 4GB HBM card to be... things may change. Either way, the 780 Ti is VRAM bottlenecked (glad I didn't buy one).


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I have a feeling that the 980 Ti will last a longer time than any of the previous generations. It is a high end card and it is good value. It has plenty of tessellation shaders (Gameworks will be fine for years to come) and it has a realistic and proper amount of VRAM. 3GB is ancient and stuck in the olden days - that is the 780 Ti's downfall too. Even 4GB on the 980 isn't enough. 6GB hits that "sweet spot" for future-proofing. It will be 2 to 3 years before 8GB of HBM becomes affordable to gamers, so for now, we'll be sticking to GDDR5. Then again, dependent on what price AMD announce their 4GB HBM card to be... things may change. Either way, the 780 Ti is VRAM bottlenecked (glad I didn't buy one).


I have a feeling that it's going to get dropped like a dead fish as soon as Pascal hits with it's 16-32gb of HBM2 and 16nm architecture, and no one will care because OMGawb PASCAL!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Gotcha. I was just pointing out that they're a year and a half old but they still perform well given their age. Even so, 3 years is a REALLY long time to keep hardware and to expect it to play all games well. To put things into perspective, the GTX 680 came out a little over 3 years ago: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5699/nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-review/19 and that card is what a lot of people here would consider underpowered for today's games.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Meanwhile AMD keeps putting out performance updates for architectures approaching the 5 year mark.
> 
> Jeebus AMD, I swear, when will you get your act together?...


It's because they just rebranded that card in their new gpu lineup.









Jk, sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Gotcha. I was just pointing out that they're a year and a half old but they still perform well given their age. Even so, 3 years is a REALLY long time to keep hardware and to expect it to play all games well. To put things into perspective, the GTX 680 came out a little over 3 years ago: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5699/nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-review/19 and that card is what a lot of people here would consider underpowered for today's games.


Lol, I remember when the 680 Lightning was the absolute GPU boss way back in 2012! That even sounds ridiculous...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I have a feeling that it's going to get dropped like a dead fish as soon as Pascal hits with it's 16-32gb of HBM2 and 16nm architecture, and no one will care because OMGawb PASCAL!


16GB is one helluva pipe dream, buddy. You'll be waiting 5 years at least for it be useful for 4K gaming.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> It's because they just rebranded that card in their new gpu lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk, sorry couldn't resist.


No, thank you for pointing that out.

It's BECAUSE they can keep updating the cards, and keep them relevant, that they are rebranding them. There's no need to replace a 28nm card with another 28nm card of the same size if that's what you need to fill that price bracket and the firmware is up to date.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I remember when the 680 Lightning was the absolute GPU boss way back in 2012! That even sounds ridiculous...


I know haha. I had a Windforce GTX 670 and that thing was damn beastly for $400 (so close to 680 performance). Ahh the good old days of being a poor college student.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I have a feeling that it's going to get dropped like a dead fish as soon as Pascal hits with it's 16-32gb of HBM2 and 16nm architecture, and no one will care because OMGawb PASCAL!


Definitely can see that happening. A tiny die that has like +10-20% performance over a Titan X as X80 (i.e. just like a 680 and 980,) or whatever nomenclature they decide to use next.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The hell they are.
> 
> I left AMD for Nvidia specifically because of driver and performance issues. I survived the hell that was the 7000 series and Crossfire (Tri-Fire specifically).
> 
> Although, Nvidia did burn down a few cards with a bad driver last year or the year before!


Well said, I have AMD in my desktop but it sucks so I'm switching to 980 Ti as soon as EVGA Classy is out (and I get that really nice 21:9 1440 monitor







). I've always used ati/amd but it's high time I switch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What are you talking about? What's the difference between a beta Catalyst driver and a "full" one? MS approval? The betas work completely fine in my experience and there have been plenty of them released this year...


Since those drivers are so stable as you say why label them as beta? They can easily release them as stable without WHQL certification. Instead they release them labeled as BETA to cover their asses in case of issues imo









That said I have the latest beta but in some cases I had to roll back a beta release because it crashed things, even stable ones sometimes... I still remember that time when the drivers somehow messed up the mouse cursor making it look all broken and you had to restart the pc to fix it, it was totally random. That went on for a few beta releases and a stable one.


----------



## Forceman

I don't think there's any middle ground between beta and WHQL, at least not as far as Microsoft is concerned. If it isn't WHQL than it is beta, it doesn't matter whether AMD calls it beta or stable.

Edit: man, I hate this new version of SwiftKey. I'm typing like a dyslexic monkey.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Well said, I have AMD in my desktop but it sucks so I'm switching to 980 Ti as soon as EVGA Classy is out (and I get that really nice 21:9 1440 monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I've always used ati/amd but it's high time I switch.
> 
> Since those drivers are so stable as you say why label them as beta? They can easily release them as stable without WHQL certification. Instead they release them labeled as BETA to cover their asses in case of issues imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I have the latest beta but in some cases I had to roll back a beta release because it crashed things, even stable ones sometimes... I still remember that time when the drivers somehow messed up the mouse cursor making it look all broken and you had to restart the pc to fix it, it was totally random. That went on for a few beta releases and a stable one.


https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463010.aspx

Because it means nothing other than a shiny badge for GPU companies?

Honestly I think they're doing it to avoid possible mix-ups. They've got 3 iterations of drivers in circulation right now: Windows 10 fast track, Windows 10 slow track, and everyone else. Windows 10 automatically updates your GPU drivers, and I've gotten as many as 3 driver updates in 5 days on the fast track. However, if I download 15.5 right now and it had a WHQL certification, would windows update over that with the latest 15.2.xx beta? They want to test those drivers, for good or ill, and that's what all of us who signed up for the Windows 10 preview agreed to do, so no I'm not grumpy about them forcing a particular driver on me either.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463010.aspx
> 
> Because it means nothing other than a shiny badge for GPU companies?
> 
> Honestly I think they're doing it to avoid possible mix-ups. They've got 3 iterations of drivers in circulation right now: Windows 10 fast track, Windows 10 slow track, and everyone else. Windows 10 automatically updates your GPU drivers, and I've gotten as many as 3 driver updates in 5 days on the fast track. However, if I download 15.5 right now and it had a WHQL certification, would windows update over that with the latest 15.2.xx beta? They want to test those drivers, for good or ill, and that's what all of us who signed up for the Windows 10 preview agreed to do, so no I'm not grumpy about them forcing a particular driver on me either.


The idea of an automatic driver update makes me shutter. But that might be because I am just old in my ways and don't trust auto updates, at least at the driver and OS level of things.


----------



## dVeLoPe

when is the stRixs coming out


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The idea of an automatic driver update makes me shutter. But that might be because I am just old in my ways and don't trust auto updates, at least at the driver and OS level of things.


It can be turned off by making Windows 10 ask you to verify all of the updates before it installs them, but it's a PITA. I believe they've also said that this will change before release so that you can set rules on what hardware to update and what to leave alone.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Whats the price in Canada (or US)?????

come on fiji , I really should ditch r9 290 CF, its bad in too many games I play


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Whats the price in Canada (or US)?????
> 
> come on 390X, I really should ditch r9 290 CF, its bad in too many games I play


US they're around $650, and they're $810-870 in Canada. So, on par with the exchange rate.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Confirmed NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti models* (with updates as they come)

http://videocardz.com/55670/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-roundup


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Confirmed NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti models* (with updates as they come)
> 
> http://videocardz.com/55670/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-roundup


No Lightning? That's a huge bummer. I mean, what the hell has happened to MSI???


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No Lightning? That's a huge bummer. I mean, what the hell has happened to MSI???


Seems that msi decided to rest on it's laurels. At this point, since there was no announcements so far on the lightning, i doubt it's coming out any time soon.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its a sad end to what once was THE flagship card to have. I had two 580 Lightnings as well as two 7970 Lightnings and they were both incredible cards. Hell, even the 6970 Lightnings were beast cards at the time...


----------



## dVeLoPe

ran a quick firestrike extreme on my card today stock reference PNY version

+ 199 in msi afterburner = 1414 max boost clock
@ 80% fan max temp = 59c with a 75F ambient

8871 graphics score on single 980ti


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its a sad end to what once was THE flagship card to have. I had two 580 Lightnings as well as two 7970 Lightnings and they were both incredible cards. Hell, even the 6970 Lightnings were beast cards at the time...


Indeed, i had the 780 lightning and it had insane factory overclocks.

I currently have 2 msi gaming gtx 980s. They are ok, so can't complain. But this round i'm going with asus strix 3(15% factory OC) once they are released.

So long msi....


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0/1+gpu

according to that my score of 7754 beat out #1 on the list by 344 points.

im still using my 4ghz first gen i5-760 cpu with 1600mhz ddr3 at the moment what gives???


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896728

3dmark11 extreme settings @ 190core = x7613


----------



## barsh90

PNY 980 GTX in stock at newegg, this one can be returned for a refund within 30 days

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133611&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

Just ordered 2, while i wait for the strix from asus


----------



## white118

delete


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> PNY 980 GTX in stock at newegg, this one can be returned for a refund within 30 days
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133611&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> 
> Just ordered 2, while i wait for the strix from asus


I refuse to be tempted...


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I refuse to be tempted...


I COULDNT REFUSE.. cant wait for 1 month for custom cards to come and this is the ONLY ONE that can BE RETURNED.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896857

x8138 @ + 205 core / + 400 mem

currently i believe im doing good with this card overclocking

asic quality is 73.5% on my pny reference


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Fantastic scores dude! ?


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Fantastic scores dude! ?


i cant wait for the weekend when i setup my x99 rampage v extreme with 16gb gskill ddr4 3k and a 5820k with this should be top 10 remember my ''overall score'' is severly gimped due to my cpu

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896929

X8160 total score

GRAPHICS SCORE = 8501 ....

ok so like im SUPER EXCITED RIGHT NOW might make top 10 for sure!

according to the hall of fame right now rank # 1

GRAPHIC SCORE IS = 10,808 from a TITAN X @ 1645 core / 2k mem

my score is 2,307 points less then the current world record


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

For comparison, this is one of my best FS Extreme scores on one of my OG Titans (1320MHz / 3760MHz):


----------



## white118

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5004370

idk why my 980 ti shows as generic vga. im up to 1456 core and +460 mem right now and still pushing.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I COULDNT REFUSE.. cant wait for 1 month for custom cards to come and this is the ONLY ONE that can BE RETURNED.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896857
> 
> x8138 @ + 205 core / + 400 mem
> 
> currently i believe im doing good with this card overclocking
> 
> asic quality is 73.5% on my pny reference


Why would you purchase a card so that you can return it? It is not nice to return a perfectly good card which means the retailer can only sell it as an open box at a loss. It's actions like yours that helps to keep the prices of high end cards exorbitant.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Why would you purchase a card so that you can return it? It is not nice to return a perfectly good card which means the retailer can only sell it as an open box at a loss. It's actions like yours that helps to keep the prices of high end cards exorbitant.


no its actions by money hungry corporations that drive up the price. I might keep it i might not but the refund policy lets me CHOOSE.


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896955

OVERALL = X8173
GFX SCORE = 8529

overclocked to

+ 210 core = 1450 max boost @ 1.237v
+ 500 mem = 2k memory


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> You're a kidding right? Retailers were selling 780 TI's up till september 2014 before Maxwell came along. If we go by your logic, then NVIDIA may as well sell dead on arrival graphics cards.


yes but cards age is measured from its release date, not whenever you bought it. if you want your gpu to stay "latest" for longer, buy it on release day. if you buy it later you should know what's coming, and if you don't, you are naive.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> They did, but due to outrage on Nvidia's forum by the community. I don't think it is the first time this has happened, but I do think it is the first time it has ever happened so quickly. The youngest Kepler gpu is just over a year old.


i can attest to this

i used to have a GTS 250. performance took a dive going from 197 driver to 300.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I'm truly sorry if you're unable to comprehend that but that's just basic counting... November 2013 to 2014 is 1 year, December to May is .5 years. If you add 1 to .5, the result is 1.5. I'm not sure how that could be considered joking.


No I get it now. NVIDIA consumers only expect driver support on release day. After that, the card is ''out of date''. Warranty should infact be provided from the time of purchase from retail. If I today buy a 970, I expect at least 2/3 years driver optimization, its a consumer right not to be neglected. But rampant fanboyism has become borderline unhealthy, people have weird expectations now.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> No I get it now. NVIDIA consumers only expect driver support on release day. After that, the card is ''out of date''. Warranty should infact be provided from the time of purchase from retail. If I today buy a 970, I expect at least 2/3 years driver optimization, its a consumer right not to be neglected. But rampant fanboyism has become borderline unhealthy, people have weird expectations now.


100% agreed. I detest Nvidia for their strategy you've mentioned above. Not only that but they've also been stingy in the Vram department for some time now. It's as if they purposely want people to upgrade more often and buy more of their cards. Honestly, the video card market today reminds me of the Simpsons episode where the two aliens come down to Earth and run for president...

Kent: Senator Dole, why should people vote for you instead of President Clinton?
Kang: (as Dole) It makes no difference which one of us you vote for. Either way, your planet is doomed. DOOMED!
Kent: Well, a refreshingly frank response there from senator Bob Dole.

We have two players in this area and, unfortunately for consumers, both are terrible.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> 100% agreed. I detest Nvidia for their strategy you've mentioned above. Not only that but they've also been stingy in the Vram department for some time now. It's as if they purposely want people to upgrade more often and buy more of their cards. Honestly, the video card market today reminds me of the Simpsons episode where the two aliens come down to Earth and run for president...
> 
> Kent: Senator Dole, why should people vote for you instead of President Clinton?
> Kang: (as Dole) It makes no difference which one of us you vote for. Either way, your planet is doomed. DOOMED!
> Kent: Well, a refreshingly frank response there from senator Bob Dole.
> 
> We have two players in this area and, unfortunately for consumers, both are terrible.


Glad someone agrees at least. And yes AMD is no better in my view, but lets not beat on a dead horse.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> yes but cards age is measured from its release date, not whenever you bought it. if you want your gpu to stay "latest" for longer, buy it on release day. if you buy it later you should know what's coming, and if you don't, you are naive.


Ok, let's use your logic of a release date and estimate the cost/ benefit analysis of buying the top of the line Nvidia GPU:
Titan Z was released on May 28th , 2014, and if someone had bought Titan Z on release date they would have received little over 3 months of driver optimization support until September 2014 when 980 was released.
And, again the new driver that is supposed to "optimize"GK 110 cards was released only after the customers protested broadly across various forums. Most of the people protesting aren't using a 3 year old 680, but rather recently released GK 110s. Nvidia keep saying Kepler is old, yet the GK 110 variant isn't.

By the same logic, 28nm is ancient, so anyone buying an Nvidia card based on this ancient node better have plans to sell their cards to a greater fool, once Pascal comes out and Nvidia drops optimization support for this "old tech" due to its "corporate priorities".

If you assume that people should be doing nothing better with their time than to be buying and selling cards every few months, you would have to assume that a "greater fool" exists somewhere who would buy these cards for a decent price after Nvidia has dropped optimization support for the cards. So, the depreciation factor is a lot higher now than it used to be in percentage terms due to the short optimization cycle.

Lastly, I have tried the latest driver that is supposed to provide "optimization" for the GK 110 on my Titans and 780 Ti and this driver is highly unstable for me. I am running stock bios , and no hardware acceleration in chrome, with a clean DDU install. I had to role back the drivers to the previous version that wasn't great to begin with for GK 110 cards.

Again, the genesis of my comment was in response to the poster here who was advocating for customers to be "forward looking" by choosing more VRAM than is needed today for "future proofing"; there is no future proofing when the other half (software part) of the "proofing" equation lies with Nvidia, and contingent upon Nvidia's whims on driver optimization support.

Titan X with 12 gb of VRAM was obsolete the day it was released, unless someone had to have 12 gn VRAM for some crazy resolution yesterday. People pitched the future proofing concept on the original Titans loudly too, but my Titans ran out of driver optimization support before running out of VRAM.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, looks like AMD just pulled a GTX 970 4GB now that they just got caught lying about "Full DirectX 12 support". Seems that ONLY the Fiji will have FULL support, all the other GCN cards are only DirectX 12.0 support at BEST. Not even their R9 270(x)/280(x) will support ANY DirectX 12, they are stuck on DirectX 11.1

The ENTIRE nVidia 900 series (aka Maxwell) of cards are FULLY DirectX 12.1 compatible ... including the 980Ti.

AMD Confirms GCN Cards Don't Feature Full DirectX 12 Support - Feature Level 11_1 on GCN 1.0, Feature Level 12_0 on GCN 1.1/1.2


----------



## Desolutional

What did you expect? It is AMD after all. Slow driver releases. Stuttering in Crossfire. Overheating. Now DX 12. Sure, they're cheap cards... but you get what you pay for. I'm just hoping the Fiji causes a 980 Ti price drop, so more people can move to the green side.


----------



## Hl86




----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishPhoenix117*
> 
> Still the regular one unfortunately. I'm holding out for the ACX 2.0 + backplate superclocked.
> 
> I'm really impatient but if I'm spending over $600 on a GPU it better be the exact one I want haha.


dude same here


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, looks like AMD just pulled a GTX 970 4GB now that they just got caught lying about "Full DirectX 12 support". Seems that ONLY the Fiji will have FULL support, all the other GCN cards are only DirectX 12.0 support at BEST. Not even their R9 270(x)/280(x) will support ANY DirectX 12, they are stuck on DirectX 11.1
> 
> The ENTIRE nVidia 900 series (aka Maxwell) of cards are FULLY DirectX 12.1 compatible ... including the 980Ti.
> 
> AMD Confirms GCN Cards Don't Feature Full DirectX 12 Support - Feature Level 11_1 on GCN 1.0, Feature Level 12_0 on GCN 1.1/1.2


Yep, the whole industry is rigged:
Tinfoil hat on conversation between Nvidia and AMD:

Nvidia: We have taken our share of the pr damage on Kepler and 970, and all we are trying to do is move people to upgrade more often so that our industry thrives as a whole. Would you not agree AMD this is a goal that we can mutually agree on?

AMD: Ummm... Ummm, what's in it more me if we agree with you?

Nvidia: Are you dumb or just playing as one?

AMD: What??

Nvidia: Dude, the reason why we are having this off line discussion is so that we can both agree on a strategy that benefits the overall industry for the two of us, since it's just us two in the discreet gpu business, thank goodness.

AMD: So, we are still confused as always, how do you propose we do something together (off the record of course, wink, wink.. cheesy smile), that benefits both of us, after-all you
have the majority of the market share, and how do we know you won't snake us?

Nvidia: that's easy our motivations are aligned, we both want to make more money from an ever dwindling pc gaming platform, let's squeeze em together ....ha, ha,haa.. those goof balls on the forums fighting for the green or red team are just that... Ha, ha. Ha.
We are both on the Benjamin Franklin's team...ha. Ha

AMD: HA, haaaa, agreed on the goof balls. But still confused









Nvidia: sigh, ok I am going to explain this to you as if explaining it to an elementary school kid

AMD: wha.









Nvidia: Never mind, let's move on, we screw our install base you screw yours, together it's a win win... keepish?

AMD: ya, ya, we get it now, sorry for being a little slow on the uptick, it's a symptom of our cpu group think

Nvidia : ok, ok, let's hug it out

Nvidia /AMD:


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I wouldn't say that the whole industry is rigged, nor would I go so far as to say that both AMD and nVidia are in collusion with each other, but all I'm trying to say is that I really am getting sick and tired of the bald faced lies that BOTH companies are handing out like candy, and the excuses that each sides "fanboys" are handing out ... "Feature x is great, the other side doesn't have it!" and when that proves to be false, then it becomes "Feature x really doesn't matter anyway!"

Both sides are doing it, and honestly, it's not just in video cards either.

And my tank is really getting to the FULL level with the BS.


----------



## Glottis

Gigabyte just update website and now we have final specs for their Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980Ti G1 Gaming card.

OC Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1291 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1190 MHz
Gaming Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1241 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1152 MHz

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472

meanwhile MSI also updated website with final specs for their MSI GTX 980Ti GAMING 6G card.

1279 MHz / 1178 MHz (OC Mode)
1228 MHz / 1140 MHz (Gaming Mode)
1076 MHz / 1000 MHz (Silent Mode)

http://us.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Gigabyte just update website and now we have final specs for their Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980Ti G1 Gaming card.
> 
> OC Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1291 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1190 MHz
> Gaming Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1241 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1152 MHz
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472
> 
> meanwhile MSI also updated website with final specs for their MSI GTX 980Ti GAMING 6G card.
> 
> 1279 MHz / 1178 MHz (OC Mode)
> 1228 MHz / 1140 MHz (Gaming Mode)
> 1076 MHz / 1000 MHz (Silent Mode)
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html


Give me Strix, or give me death!


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Gigabyte just update website and now we have final specs for their Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980Ti G1 Gaming card.
> 
> OC Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1291 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1190 MHz
> Gaming Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1241 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1152 MHz
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472
> 
> meanwhile MSI also updated website with final specs for their MSI GTX 980Ti GAMING 6G card.
> 
> 1279 MHz / 1178 MHz (OC Mode)
> 1228 MHz / 1140 MHz (Gaming Mode)
> 1076 MHz / 1000 MHz (Silent Mode)
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html


I have traditionally been a fan of MSI's Gaming cards simply for build quality, but the 900 series is known for its overclockability. I had absolutely no problem increasing core speeds on my TXs even when in SLI. Because of this it may be better to invest in options that provide better cooling and manually oc the cards rather than pay the factory oc premuims.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> dude same here


I think I'm actually going to wait for the MSI gaming edition. Specs look real nice and dat cooler. Plus I'm hearing the price will be pretty good.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the whole industry is rigged:
> Tinfoil hat on conversation between Nvidia and AMD:
> 
> TL;DR = Nvidia /AMD:


That story was so wonderful it brought a tear to my Intel iGPU coloured eyes.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No Lightning? That's a huge bummer. I mean, what the hell has happened to MSI???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Seems that msi decided to rest on it's laurels. At this point, since there was no announcements so far on the lightning, i doubt it's coming out any time soon.


Well, not all might be lost.
http://wccftech.com/galax-unveils-geforce-gtx-980-ti-hof-wc-gtx-980-ti-hof-cards-white-colored-highly-modified-pcbs/
MSI seems to be releasing a DUO Frozr 980Ti Lightning. Hopefully this won't be a limited release only to benchers this time.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Gigabyte just update website and now we have final specs for their Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980Ti G1 Gaming card.
> 
> OC Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1291 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1190 MHz
> Gaming Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1241 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1152 MHz
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472
> 
> meanwhile MSI also updated website with final specs for their MSI GTX 980Ti GAMING 6G card.
> 
> 1279 MHz / 1178 MHz (OC Mode)
> 1228 MHz / 1140 MHz (Gaming Mode)
> 1076 MHz / 1000 MHz (Silent Mode)
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html


Awesome. The G1 is the card I'm going for. Just need a price and release date!


----------



## naved777

Does EVGA site ever restock the cards ?
Want to get the 980ti ACX with backplate but no luck








Newegg is out of stock too....


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Does EVGA site ever restock the cards ?
> Want to get the 980ti ACX with backplate but no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg is out of stock too....


I guess they have to wait for more cards to be shipped in from the overseas manufacturers.


----------



## barsh90

Holy Crap!! Its happening


http://wccftech.com/galax-unveils-geforce-gtx-980-ti-hof-wc-gtx-980-ti-hof-cards-white-colored-highly-modified-pcbs/

Edit: acording to guru3d.com we are looking at 2 months for release...








I guess i will go with the strix then, which will probably release by the end of this month.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/more-details-on-the-msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-and-lightning.html


----------



## ondoy




----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Holy Crap!! Its happening
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/galax-unveils-geforce-gtx-980-ti-hof-wc-gtx-980-ti-hof-cards-white-colored-highly-modified-pcbs/
> 
> Edit: acording to guru3d.com we are looking at 2 months for release...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i will go with the strix then, which will probably release by the end of this month.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/more-details-on-the-msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-and-lightning.html


Why are AIB partners so late to the game with custom models? Maybe Nvidia really did launch the 980Ti earlier than originally planned, this sucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Gigabyte just update website and now we have final specs for their Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980Ti G1 Gaming card.
> 
> OC Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1291 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1190 MHz
> Gaming Mode - GPU Boost Clock : 1241 MHz, GPU Base Clock : 1152 MHz
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472


Now that is a powerful card. The 980 G1's boost clock is like 1329 MHz or something for reference; seems like the G1 Gaming 980Ti could overclock close to the same level. On OC mode, it's boost clock will in reality be easily in the 1300s at stock. I know I've got $700 lying around here somewhere... just waiting to go.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Holy Crap!! Its happening
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/galax-unveils-geforce-gtx-980-ti-hof-wc-gtx-980-ti-hof-cards-white-colored-highly-modified-pcbs/
> 
> Edit: acording to guru3d.com we are looking at 2 months for release...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i will go with the strix then, which will probably release by the end of this month.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/more-details-on-the-msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-and-lightning.html


seems there'll be more fun with 980 ti


----------



## james8

not sure why some people like custom cooler on higher end card but i love the premium look that TITAN cooler so i always try to buy stock, which lately has been more expensive than custom.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> not sure why some people like custom cooler on higher end card but i love the premium look that TITAN cooler so i always try to buy stock, which lately has been more expensive than custom.


Noise and performance typically.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> not sure why some people like custom cooler on higher end card but i love the premium look that TITAN cooler so i always try to buy stock, which lately has been more expensive than custom.


I prefer performance and thermal efficiency over "looks"

The custom ones perform better due factory oc and custom pbc, not to mention they run cooler and quieter than the stock one. Those stock coolers tend to run up to 84c at full load, thats a no no for me and for most people.


----------



## james8

but that metal stock cooler is quiet and it exhaust heat outside of the case so it won't affect your CPU temp. Plus that Geforce GTX green LEDs


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> not sure why some people like custom cooler on higher end card but i love the premium look that TITAN cooler so i always try to buy stock, which lately has been more expensive than custom.


What PostalTwinkie said about noise and performance (and cooling).

But also, I maintain the opinion that nobody has experienced a truly premium card until they've unboxed and held a Lightning model. I had the pleasure of doing so with a Lightning 290X; it was the largest, most over-engineered, most solidly-build (all metal), most awesome-looking and blemish-free graphics card I've ever seen (though the color scheme wasn't right for me). Even the box it came in was massive and exuded quality. Custom cards also tend to have backplates for an even more premium look and feel and if you look at the PCBs and power circuitry (especially of something extreme like a Lightning, Kingpin, or Matrix), the fans, and the heatsink sizes on one of them you can see just how seriously-designed for overclocking and awesomeness they are.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> but that metal stock cooler is quiet and it exhaust heat outside of the case so it won't affect your CPU temp. Plus that Geforce GTX green LEDs


I don't see how it being quiet makes any sense. If both the custom cooler and stock are at the same frequency and voltage, the custom will be quieter. It should be the case that at the same volume, the custom cooler would be cooler. We can adjust fan curves.

I don't like leds anymore.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> but that metal stock cooler is quiet and it exhaust heat outside of the case so it won't affect your CPU temp. Plus that Geforce GTX green LEDs


Quiet is in no way how I would describe the cooler on my 980 Ti... it does look nice, but it won't be a long term set up for me.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> What PostalTwinkie said about noise and performance (and cooling).
> 
> *But also, I maintain the opinion that nobody has experienced a truly premium card until they've unboxed and held a Lightning model.* I had the pleasure of doing so with a Lightning 290X; it was the largest, most over-engineered, most solidly-build (all metal), most awesome-looking and blemish-free graphics card I've ever seen (though the color scheme wasn't right for me). Even the box it came in was massive and exuded quality. Custom cards also tend to have backplates for an even more premium look and feel and if you look at the PCBs and power circuitry (especially of something extreme like a Lightning, Kingpin, or Matrix), the fans, and the heatsink sizes on one of them you can see just how seriously-designed for overclocking and awesomeness they are.


I second this... had a pair of 7970 Lightnings; easily the most impressively engineered card I've ever seen.


----------



## Conspiracy

any news yet on a run down comparing all the 980 ti variants


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I second this... had a pair of 7970 Lightnings; easily the most impressively engineered card I've ever seen.


I had gtx 770 lightnings for a whole week!









Was pritty cool until the 290/290x was revealed and nvidia slashed the prices of kepler so I sent them back and grabbed a 780 instead.

I tried the msi gaming 770 then the gigabyte windforce 770 then the lightning 770's and they were by far the best clockers and over all better built.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, my 580 Lightnings before that were amazing cards as well. "Lightning" used to stand for "best of the best", at least before the 780L came out...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Give me Strix, or give me death!


Said that way, sounds like death either way... jesus, really can't wait for custom PCB versions and HBM to compare against each other.


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, my 580 Lightnings before that were amazing cards as well. "Lightning" used to stand for "best of the best", at least before the 780L came out...


I'm still rocking my 580 Lightning









Once I move on I might have to frame this card, it's been that good to me.


----------



## Desolutional

Lucky for some, I was running the 1.5GB 580 reference a year ago. That thing used to run H.O.T.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> What PostalTwinkie said about noise and performance (and cooling).
> 
> But also, I maintain the opinion that nobody has experienced a truly premium card until they've unboxed and held a Lightning model. I had the pleasure of doing so with a Lightning 290X; it was the largest, most over-engineered, most solidly-build (all metal), most awesome-looking and blemish-free graphics card I've ever seen (though the color scheme wasn't right for me). Even the box it came in was massive and exuded quality. Custom cards also tend to have backplates for an even more premium look and feel and if you look at the PCBs and power circuitry (especially of something extreme like a Lightning, Kingpin, or Matrix), the fans, and the heatsink sizes on one of them you can see just how seriously-designed for overclocking and awesomeness they are.


I agree with you 100% and my 780 Lighting was the best card i ever owned next to my current 980 Matrix. It just got to a point where it was clashing with my color scheme so i moved on.


----------



## james8

wow those lightning cards are super long and triple slots. not my taste since i want SLI. and i dont' like super long cards as they put too much load and tends to bend


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lucky for some, I was running the 1.5GB 580 reference a year ago. That thing used to run H.O.T.


what did you upgrade to? i have 580 and it sure does run HOT!!!


----------



## ondoy

980Ti SLI + 5820K, would a 850 gold psu suffice ?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> wow those lightning cards are super long and triple slots. not my taste since i want SLI. and i dont' like super long cards as they put too much load and tends to bend


It's a 2 slot and if you want to eliminate gpu sag then get a vertical or horizontal mobo lay out.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 980Ti SLI + 5820K, would a 850 gold psu suffice ?


for stock settings probably so, but you'd for sure I assume be safer going for 1k for some OC headroom


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> what did you upgrade to? i have 580 and it sure does run HOT!!!


I have a 970 while I wait for AMD's Fiji announcement. 4K gaming,









If Fiji is crap, then I'll buy myself a 980 Ti,


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I have a 970 while I wait for AMD's Fiji announcement. 4K gaming,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Fiji is crap, then I'll buy myself a 980 Ti,


This would seem to be the smartest strategy. Not like you are going to miss out on the 980Ti if you don't get one on release day...


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> for stock settings probably so, but you'd for sure I assume be safer going for 1k for some OC headroom


yup, 1k it is.... thanks.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> yup, 1k it is.... thanks.


yea for that setup you would def need 1k psu


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> wow those lightning cards are super long and triple slots. not my taste since i want SLI. and i dont' like super long cards as they put too much load and tends to bend


This is like complaining that a gold bar is too heavy and awkward to use as a hammer.

For a card of the quality of a Lightning you make room or you remain a simple commoner for the rest of your days when you could have WIELDED THE RODS OF ZEUS HIMSELF.



Ahem....

And you won't have any problems with bending..... Backplate suffices....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I agree with you 100% and my 780 Lighting was the best card i ever owned next to my current 980 Matrix. It just got to a point where it was clashing with my color scheme so i moved on.


Nice looking card, but its overclocking potential was a piece compared to the 780 Classifieds.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 980Ti SLI + 5820K, would a 850 gold psu suffice ?


A good platinum 850 psu should be fine. Unless you want to go *overkill* and get a 1k watts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> wow those lightning cards are super long and triple slots. not my taste since i want SLI. and i dont' like super long cards as they put too much load and tends to bend


Because they too long they put too much load? I'm having trouble understanding that context.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> A good platinum 850 psu should be fine. Unless you want to go *overkill* and get a 1k watts.
> Because they too long they put too much load? I'm having trouble understanding that context.


he is saying it droops in the socket.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nice looking card, but its overclocking potential was a piece compared to the 780 Classifieds.


I didn't OC mine much but i did have Elpida memory oppose to later revisions having Hynix memory.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> A good platinum 850 psu should be fine. Unless you want to go *overkill* and get a 1k watts.
> Because they too long they put too much load? I'm having trouble understanding that context.


i bought last year or so a Corsair AX850 pretty sure its Gold rated? is this enough for that exact same setup?
x99 5820k OC + gtx 980ti OC (pretty much it 2x hdd and 1x optical drive and some fans)


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i bought last year or so a Corsair AX850 pretty sure its Gold rated? is this enough for that exact same setup?
> x99 5820k OC + gtx 980ti OC (pretty much it 2x hdd and 1x optical drive and some fans)


It should be more than enough.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> any news yet on a run down comparing all the 980 ti variants


I imagine we will see the same goodies.


MSi Gaming
MSi Lighting
EVGA ACX
EVGA Classy /w ACX
Asus DC
etc
etc


----------



## cyph3rz

*Here's some NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti cards maybe some of you guys haven't seen yet*

*GALAX GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hall of Fame*




*Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti*




*Colorful iGame GTX 980 Ti (iGame90Ti-6GD5)*




*EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti KingPin*





*and...*


*I already posted this link but posting again the NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti roundup with more cards being added to the page as they come.*
http://videocardz.com/55670/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-roundup


----------



## indicajones

I'm assuming the evga 980 ti sc ACX is just a reference PCB with their cooler?
.
EVGA 06G-P4-4995-KR


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> It should be more than enough.


His original post said sli. I would think 1k would be the safer bet for all that oc'd

Edit. Nm see you already saw that the first time you said a good platinum 850.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> His original post said sli. I would think 1k would be the safer bet for all that oc'd
> 
> Edit. Nm see you already saw that the first time you said a good platinum 850.


Yea no worries.

I currently have the ax860 and 2 heavily overclocked 980s plus a bunch of stuff, HDD sdd sound cards, dvd drive, watercooling stuff, pumps and like 7 fans and haven't had any problem so far.


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR superclocked ACX 2.0

i have 3 in cart as of right now in stock I am not buying just helping anyone who wants one still.


----------



## Conspiracy

sold out again on EVGA. i bet they will open it back up again over the weekend


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Really excited for the new Lightning. Maybe they'll return to form with it...


----------



## dVeLoPe

my graphics score @ 1400ish is 7 points lower then rank # 8 in firestrike extreme my score 9284 rank #8 is 9291

his score using a 5960x is 1k more (88xx versus my 78xx) until I upgrade to my 5820k setup but I cant validate my results

dont feel the need to waste $ on the valid key so I could be on the top 10 list but at least I know where my rig stands in this world.


----------



## wanako

*twiddling my fingers* waiting for 980Ti to come back in stock on the EVGA site... sold me 980 and Will be on a backup R9 280x until that time comes... plz hurry... D:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's not a bad backup card at least. ? my backup card is a 270X and I'm amazed how well it actually holds up considering what i paid for it...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's not a bad backup card at least. ? my backup card is a 270X and I'm amazed how well it actually holds up considering what i paid for it...


Dude, I'm a Green Team diehard to the fullest, but I got this 280x for like $190 or something and it is an absolute MONSTER. i never expected it.









It used to be my 660Ti, but that poor card can't take it anymore. At least at the level i'm playing at.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> *twiddling my fingers* waiting for 980Ti to come back in stock on the EVGA site... sold me 980 and Will be on a backup R9 280x until that time comes... plz hurry... D:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's not a bad backup card at least. ? my backup card is a 270X and I'm amazed how well it actually holds up considering what i paid for it...


I really ought to get myself a backup card; beats the iGPU by far and I was looking for a good excuse to mess around with a 280 or something. Always liked Tahiti...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's not a bad backup card at least. ? my backup card is a 270X and I'm amazed how well it actually holds up considering what i paid for it...


7870 is my backup and its a boss still at 1080p


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Really excited for the new Lightning. Maybe they'll return to form with it...


I wouldnt say they ever lost there form, the 780 Lighting was still a work of art, it just didnt have the fastest memory because of a shortage in the industry.


----------



## nyk20z3

There has also been talk of Asus GPU Tweak 2 but i can find much info on it.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I wouldnt say they ever lost there form, the 780 Lighting was still a work of art, it just didnt have the fastest memory because of a shortage in the industry.


FWIW, the 290X Lightning (released after the 780 Lightning) had awesome memory. My specific one mirrored all the reviews and easily reached into the 6400 MHz range (nearly 30% higher than the 290X's stock memory speed). 400+ GB/s on Hawaii is nothing to sneeze at, still among/pretty much the best. The core could definitely overclock nicely too.


----------



## brettjv

Just wanted to mention, the 'metal color' status of your PSU doesn't 'mean anything' in terms of whether or not a given PSU will support a given build.

A 1000W Bronze vs. 1000W Gold Vs. 1000W Platinum ... the power output is THE SAME. It's just the EFFICIENCY that varies between these units ... A Bronze 1000W sucks (say) 1100W from the wall to produce your 1000W output, but a Platinum 1000W unit sucks only 1050W from the wall to produce 1000W output (those numbers are approximations, but you get the gist ... hopefully) ...

So, when you ask 'will my 1000W unit do (such and such)' ... you needn't bother telling us the efficiency rating, cause it's irrelevant to the question ...

That said, holy CRAP that Galax HOF 980ti looks SICK ... might be time to (finally) upgrade at this point ... my 670 is struggling with Far Cry 4 pretty bad ...

Also ... Congrats Majin on your OCN Flame #4 ... now the long slog to #5


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Here's some NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti cards maybe some of you guys haven't seen yet*
> 
> *GALAX GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hall of Fame*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Colorful iGame GTX 980 Ti (iGame90Ti-6GD5)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti KingPin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and...*
> 
> 
> *I already posted this link but posting again the NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti roundup with more cards being added to the page as they come.*
> http://videocardz.com/55670/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-roundup


wow, i want that white MSI, 2 actually


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5014091/fs/4411403

comparing my crappy 980ti reference @ + 180 core / 450 mem

to a titanX on LN2 by KPE running at 1875 mhz their is a difference of

FireStrike 1.1

40.85 FPS in graphics test 1
23.77 FPS in graphics test 2

kingpins run is ranked # 3 in the world by the way


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> There has also been talk of Asus GPU Tweak 2 but i can find much info on it.


im using it now its ok. link


----------



## Swolern

First custom PCB is up for pre-order, Gigabyte G1 Gaming-6GD. Releases 6/16. And a great price!!! I'm sure the pre order will sellout pretty fast. Waiting for the Strix myself. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787


----------



## szeged

nice. If i do pick up a 980ti its gonna be a matrix.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice. If i do pick up a 980ti its gonna be a matrix.


Yup only Matrix cards for me from this point on. Its so beefy the heat pipes just clear the sata ports on my Gene board.


----------



## escalibur

Any reviews/news regarding Zotac's AMP! cards?


----------



## dph314

Couldn't wait, went with a reference from the Egg. Liking it so far. Haven't had much time to game on it but it's a beast of a folder. Hit 465,000ppd last night @ 1428mhz. Game'd a bit at 1450mhz. Will have to push it a bit further tonight in Witcher, see what it tops out at.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Any reviews/news regarding Zotac's AMP! cards?


Aren't zotac heavily oc cards problematic at launch? Last year's were pretty unstable with the clock speeds they were released at.

Better safe than sorry, specially with newegg replacement only policy on returns.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> First custom PCB is up for pre-order, Gigabyte G1 Gaming-6GD. Releases 6/16. And a great price!!! I'm sure the pre order will sellout pretty fast. Waiting for the Strix myself. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787


Coincidentally, the day AMD unveil Fury. In any case, thanks a lot for posting that. I placed a pre-order just to reserve one with two-day shipping; hope it actually ships out on 6/16 or 6/17 at the latest. I might still cancel my order later on (if only to wait for Fury and stuff), but I'm sick of waiting further.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Coincidentally, the day AMD unveil Fury. In any case, thanks a lot for posting that. I placed a pre-order just to reserve one with two-day shipping; hope it actually ships out on 6/16 or 6/17 at the latest. I might still cancel my order later on (if only to wait for Fury and stuff), but I'm sick of waiting further.


if I put in a preorder they won't charge my card into new ships and I can cancel anytime right


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Coincidentally, the day AMD unveil Fury. In any case, thanks a lot for posting that. I placed a pre-order just to reserve one with two-day shipping; hope it actually ships out on 6/16 or 6/17 at the latest. I might still cancel my order later on (if only to wait for Fury and stuff), but I'm sick of waiting further.


is the G1 reference?


----------



## dVeLoPe

It is probably ref with custom cooler but im not sure


----------



## thrgk

I was going to watercool so wanted ref if i go 980ti, prolly wait and see what the AMD guys bring though.

Maybe the G1 isnt worth water cooling? If the fan isnt too loud, but usually get good bump in OC for water cooling


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> im using it now its ok. link


Thanks i just DL it and will mess with it tonight, ive yet to see what my Matrix can do on air.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> if I put in a preorder they won't charge my card into new ships and I can cancel anytime right


I put the order in 30 minutes ago and my card still hasn't been charged. There's a big "cancel order" button next to my order too, so I assume it can be cancelled with no charges before shipment. I've never really pre-ordered from Newegg before so I don't know from experience, but Newegg do say this about pre-orders:

"A Sales Order number will be issued at the Order Confirmation screen just as if you were placing a conventional order, but your credit/debit card will not be charged until your pre-ordered DVD or software is in stock and ready to ship. "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is the G1 reference?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> It is probably ref with custom cooler but im not sure


Nope, definitely custom. Gigabyte don't really ever use the Windforce cooler on reference boards and you can actually see the Gigabyte logo on the PCB near the PCI-E connector (meaning Gigabyte designed the PCB themselves, not Nvidia).


----------



## Cool Mike

Can anyone share a Firestrike run with a nicely overclocked EVGA GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (with Backplate). I'm running a 5960x processor at 4.4GHz. Would be nice to see a run on that processor.









When I had a 980 I was hitting a 14,000 total score. wondering if the Ti will hit 17K plus.


----------



## nyk20z3

Do you guys use the paid version of firestrike or the basic version ?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Can anyone share a Firestrike run with a nicely overclocked EVGA GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (with Backplate). I'm running a 5960x processor at 4.4GHz. Would be nice to see a run on that processor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I had a 980 I was hitting a 14,000 total score. wondering if the Ti will hit 17K plus.


With one card? I better get over 19000 with my setup, got 19000+ with one Titan X before I sold it a month ago...that was on air, card was a beast..
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4487432 for reference..


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4487432/fs/5014091

for comparasin to your almost 1400mhz titanX vs my 1400ish 980ti

running my old cpu still at 4.2ghz gonna run some trials at 4.4ghz before i upgrade to x99


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4487432/fs/5014091
> 
> for comparasin to your almost 1400mhz titanX vs my 1400ish 980ti
> 
> running my old cpu still at 4.2ghz gonna run some trials at 4.4ghz before i upgrade to x99


You guys are killing my score!


----------



## b.walker36

I have enough offset funds to buy one of these now. I'm in no rush though So i'm going to wait until Fury at least but most likely until MSI releases the lightning. I'm going to splurge so i want to see all the reviews on the custom cards. I'll also probably get rid of my PSU and get a smaller more efficient one. I could definitely go down to an 850w and save some money.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I have enough offset funds to buy one of these now. I'm in no rush though So i'm going to wait until Fury at least but most likely until MSI releases the lightning. I'm going to splurge so i want to see all the reviews on the custom cards. I'll also probably get rid of my PSU and get a smaller more efficient one. I could definitely go down to an 850w and save some money.


Not much difference between Gold, Platinum and Titanium in real use. At medium loads, all three types are similar. Only at max load (which is a bad thing to do) does the Platinum and Titanium overtake the Gold PSUs. I use a 1300W G2 Gold EVGA (Superflower) PSU, and given the choice between that and a 850W Titanium, I'd choose my EVGA G2. More is always better. You also have to make sure the PSU can fit inside your case too. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=349


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is the G1 reference?


The PCB is definitely not reference. Pretty easy to tell with its 2 8 pin power connectors, with its beefy 8 phase power design. Also has an extra DVI-D output and flex display tech.

Still small fries compared to the 15 phase power design of the Kingpin, but that for going on LN2.


----------



## RobotDevil666

I'm sold on this one but no stock


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Aren't zotac heavily oc cards problematic at launch? Last year's were pretty unstable with the clock speeds they were released at.
> 
> Better safe than sorry, specially with newegg replacement only policy on returns.


I can't even buy from Newegg so their warranty policy is not my concern.







I've been very happy with my 2 970 AMP! Extreme Core cards so that I would like to have 980 Ti with the same cooler. AMP! Extreme has higher clocks but I'm not sure about it's cooler's fans.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I really need to push the memory clock more.. :/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5009478


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Not much difference between Gold, Platinum and Titanium in real use. At medium loads, all three types are similar. Only at max load (which is a bad thing to do) does the Platinum and Titanium overtake the Gold PSUs. I use a 1300W G2 Gold EVGA (Superflower) PSU, and given the choice between that and a 850W Titanium, I'd choose my EVGA G2. More is always better. You also have to make sure the PSU can fit inside your case too. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=349


I was under the incorrect assumption that I was wasting power using a 1k when I did not need anywhere close to it. However now that I read up a tad it is only drawing what it needs from the wall. In that case I will probably just stick with my current one unless someone can tell me it will save me a decent amount in the long run. Anyways not trying to hijack the thread.


----------



## RedIron

I keep having to tell myself to be patient. I just got two GTX 980's a month ago - it was a great price... But I WANT THE SHINEY!!!

THen I slap myself - and say no, I'll get the 1080 Ti or whatever the hell it's called in about 2 years.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I was under the incorrect assumption that I was wasting power using a 1k when I did not need anywhere close to it. However now that I read up a tad it is only drawing what it needs from the wall. In that case I will probably just stick with my current one unless someone can tell me it will save me a decent amount in the long run. Anyways not trying to hijack the thread.


The amount it needs yes, it's not drawing 1000 watts, but from what I can tell PSUs are at their peak efficiency at about 50% of their rated wattage, so for max efficiency you want to run at 500w for a 1000w power supply. The difference isn't that large though, we're gamers not businesses. But I think the problem comes when we go even lower than 50% of the rated wattage of the PSU, like when we're doing light browsing or leaving the computer at desktop doing nothing. And then you leave it like that possible for over half of a day each day, day after day. My reasoning then, is that it makes more sense in terms of power savings to buy a smaller rated power supply. Most people don't have the free time or wish to game the majority of the time when the PC is turned on, I think. A higher rated power supply will handle larger loads more quietly though.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Just brought a 980 TI MSI reference for £480 on ebay, when £540 is cheapest from a retailer. Very happy, is it worth putting under water? Blocks are around £80.


----------



## ImmortalTorment

There are already blocks available for the 980 ti ? I'm not talking about the Titan X ones. I'm thinking of doing the same thing with my EVGA SC reference.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Just brought a 980 TI MSI reference for £480 on ebay, when £540 is cheapest from a retailer. Very happy, is it worth putting under water? Blocks are around £80.


I would imagine so if you're unlocking it. Gm200 can very easily use 300w++


----------



## Joe-Gamer

So its worth it for the over clocking; will I need to flash the bios to unlock it to reach higher clocks? I've never done that before and I've only had AMD cards (sorry haha) My PSU will handle whatever wattage it needs. 1000w Leadex super flower.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> So its worth it for the over clocking; will I need to flash the bios to unlock it to reach higher clocks? I've never done that before and I've only had AMD cards (sorry haha) My PSU will handle whatever wattage it needs. 1000w Leadex super flower.


The stock titan x bios is limited to 270w, so you probably need a custom bios and a water block for ocing a 980ti reference card. The limit is there for a reason - the cooler is not amazing, it's pretty good but even if the VRM's could handle more power, the cooler can't easily.

The non-ref 980ti's should have much higher power limits, better VRM's and/or VRM cooling and generally be better for OCing. There are custom 980's that have higher power limits than reference Titan X's, even though they use 2/3'rds as much power. We already have Asus, Gigabyte etc showing off non-ref Strix and G1 cards, probably more.

I think the power limit on ref is 250w, with you being allowed to set an extra 10% - more than that requiring a custom bios (and good cooling)


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Will 1500mhz be achievable when water cooled without a custom bios?


----------



## Dry Bonez

What kind of percentage increase will i get jumping from a GTX 580SLI? also gaming at 1440p. I currently have 3x 1440p monitors using a GTX 580 SLI but play mostly older games due to the demand and 1.5gb is not enough for anything now these days. Also,Are the previous generations of Gigabytes G1 cards any good? There is only1 specific reason i would get those, 2x DVI ports!!! Seems like everyone is abandoning DVI i guess.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> What kind of percentage increase will i get jumping from a GTX 580SLI? also gaming at 1440p. I currently have 3x 1440p monitors using a GTX 580 SLI but play mostly older games due to the demand and 1.5gb is not enough for anything now these days. Also,Are the previous generations of Gigabytes G1 cards any good? There is only1 specific reason i would get those, 2x DVI ports!!! Seems like everyone is abandoning DVI i guess.


I went from SLI 580 to a single 970 to a single 980ti (though I don't have any benches for that yet) on a single 1440p monitor and my results across 9 games were that the 970 (at~1392Mhz IIRC) was ~3% faster than the SLI 580 (at 832Mhz) with a range of being 6% slower up to 16% faster, so I would rater those two setups as pretty equal in terms of straight FPS in games that didn't absolutely just not run on 1.5GB of VRAM. If we then compare the 980ti to the 970 at 1440p you will see it's roughly 40%-50% faster and while like I said I don't have alot of first hand benches to back that up that seems inline with what I've seen.

I'd definitely be looking to upgrade from SLI 580 in your position (though congrats on holding out so long to get a real upgrade) and I've heard good thing about the Gigabyte G1 cards with the Windforce cooler in the past

Oh here's my data from the SLI 580 to the 970. Built in means it's the built in benchmark, if it doesn't have that then it's just me playing and roughly watching the frames and should have a ~ to denote that, HEAT is just a reminder for me to compare temperatures in those games as they did a good job of stressing the temperatures. And the % is the percent difference of the AVG FPS relative to the 970 assuming I calculated it correctly.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Will 1500mhz be achievable when water cooled without a custom bios?


Unlikely, because at 1500mhz and 1.225v it could use 330w+ so a 270w limit would throttle it to death. Water probably won't actually improve your achievable clocks with the stock bios because you're power limited, not cooling limited.

A water block would be amazing for running 1.2 - 1.3v 24/7 when you have much higher power limits though. Cooling a 300-400w card on air with a little dual slot heatsink gets very loud and the heat generally doesn't necessarily go where you want it to. I don't know what the reference card VRM's are capable of, or even if the reference 980ti power limits are the same as the Titan X on stock bios


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I have benched at 1500mhz on air with 1.23 volts. I don't see why an unlocked custom bios would have an issue with 1500mhz if on a stock cooler and bios it's possible, for bench runs anyway..


----------



## thrgk

Do all the EVGA oc the same, or is the upgrade of $30 worth it ? I am going to water cool and most likely use a custom bios, so is it worth it in my case? or just get the $650 EVGA one?

Have you guys noticed that certain brands OC better? I always heard good things about EVGA. I know custom ones like Lightnings and G! are good, but the water block wont be out for awhile and neither the card right?


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Will 1500mhz be achievable when water cooled without a custom bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely, because at 1500mhz and 1.225v it could use 330w+ so a 270w limit would throttle it to death. Water probably won't actually improve your achievable clocks with the stock bios because you're power limited, not cooling limited.
Click to expand...

Are there 980TI models and brands with TDP at default high/very high?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Are there 980TI models and brands with TDP at default high/very high?


Probably literally everything aside from reference. Ref 980's had 100% power on 165w, g1 980 has 100% power set to 350w. Both of them can add like 10-25%ish on top of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I have benched at 1500mhz on air with 1.23 volts. I don't see why an unlocked custom bios would have an issue with 1500mhz if on a stock cooler and bios it's possible, for bench runs anyway..


Cool, can you take some pics of power sensor and power limit while running [email protected]?

@1.25v my 980 is usually/often around 230-260w, but it peaks 300 according to the sensor in some of the weirdly power heavy stuff (WoW with certain settings combinations seems to be furmark 2.0) so with a GPU that's comfortably 40% faster, i can't imagine being happy on a 270w limit.

here, constant 280w with a 980


----------



## Thetbrett

while the price here is a little prohibitive, and the improvement over 780 ti sli is small, the appeal of a single card is tempting. The extra ram would be handy too. I like the look of the EVGA Hybrid or maybe classified, and maybe another down the line a bit. How do those ACX coolers go in sli?


----------



## Code-Red

Sorry guys, couldn't be bothered to read 42 pages. Any chance these cards will allow BIOS unlock to unlock those two SM's (basically making it a Titan-X) like the GTX 465 did?

Going off of Hardware Canucks review, these sound like fully functional GM200 chips with great yields, almost clones of the Titan. Would be awesome if we could flash them.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Sorry guys, couldn't be bothered to read 42 pages. Any chance these cards will allow BIOS unlock to unlock those two SM's (basically making it a Titan-X) like the GTX 465 did?
> 
> Going off of Hardware Canucks review, these sound like fully functional GM200 chips with great yields, almost clones of the Titan. Would be awesome if we could flash them.


No. No recent Nvidia cards (in years) have been unlockable.


----------



## Glottis

GIGABYTE GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD is now up for preorders http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787

release date is 06/16/2015. so that's exactly 2 weeks after reference release date. i guess all other non-reference will get released on that day as well.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD is now up for preorders http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787
> 
> release date is 06/16/2015. so that's exactly 2 weeks after reference release date. i guess all other non-reference will get released on that day as well.


I hope a pre-order is a guarantee it'll actually get shipped either on 6/16 or the day after. Anyone more experienced with video card pre-orders have any thoughts on that?


----------



## dVeLoPe

ok so i just did a torture test on the card at slowest fan speed and it hit 92c thats when throttled back to 2d clocks so anything under 90c and it will stay in 3d clocks just downclocking alot


----------



## dVeLoPe

i also keep getting random display driver has stopped responding while sitting in desktop no load lol..


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i also keep getting random display driver has stopped responding while sitting in desktop no load lol..


That is a driver stop. What are running for NVIDIA drivers? Did you try older drivers?


----------



## Hl86

Do you think 980ti is a succes in other areas than performance? Noise heat etc.
I would really like a 970 ti also.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Do you think 980ti is a succes in other areas than performance? Noise heat etc.
> I would really like a 970 ti also.


So far with the reported tempratures of 80 up to 88c and the card even downthrottling due to extreme heat... I would say no.








Waiting for MSI non-reference Twin Frozr and hope it cools well enough like my MSI GTX 970 oc'ed max 60-64c on stress tests.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> So far with the reported tempratures of 80 up to 88c and the card even downthrottling due to extreme heat... I would say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for MSI non-reference Twin Frozr and hope it cools well enough like my MSI GTX 970 oc'ed max 60-64c on stress tests.


Only 980ti's that reach above 80c on reference models are the people that dont know how to adjust their fan control.

@*HI86* non-reference models will have quieter fan setups and (some) upgraded VRM circuitry for possible higher OCs.


----------



## Wishmaker

Heat? What is this heat you speak offffff?? This is OCN where we don't even know the concept of heat!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD is now up for preorders http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787
> 
> release date is 06/16/2015. so that's exactly 2 weeks after reference release date. i guess all other non-reference will get released on that day as well.


Interesting choice of date for the non-reference card release, as that's when AND is to release more information on the 390X..


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Only 980ti's that reach above 80c on reference models are the people that dont know how to adjust their fan control.
> 
> @*HI86* non-reference models will have quieter fan setups and (some) upgraded VRM circuitry for possible higher OCs.


Agree with swolern, Even at 1450mhz(stock bios) in Sli, I can keep the temps and noise at decent levels with the stock coolers. Pretty impressive. - All it need's is a decent fan curve.


----------



## hamzta09

Is it worth replacing my 2 970s with a single EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC+

Or should I wait for other cards? What would the difference be in terms of both OC and Stock performance between the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC+ and a "Custom" PCB variant?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Is it worth replacing my 2 970s with a single EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC+
> 
> Or should I wait for other cards? What would the difference be in terms of both OC and Stock performance between the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC+ and a "Custom" PCB variant?


OC 980ti equals 970 Stock SLI in performance, so yes, probably worth it if you're gaming at 1440p or 4K for the extra 6GB of VRAM.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> OC 980ti equals 970 Stock SLI in performance, so yes, probably worth it if you're gaming at 1440p or 4K for the extra 6GB of VRAM.


Cool.
But I want to know if its worth waiting for Custom PCB or if the stock PCB is good enough?

And is it OK mixing Custom PCB with stock PCB for SLI? In case I'd get another in the future.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cool.
> But I want to know if its worth waiting for Custom PCB or if the stock PCB is good enough?
> 
> And is it OK mixing Custom PCB with stock PCB for SLI? In case I'd get another in the future.


Custom PCB, but if you want to SLI, get the reference 980 Ti. Custom PCBs would be fine with SLI too.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cool.
> But I want to know if its worth waiting for Custom PCB or if the stock PCB is good enough?
> 
> And is it OK mixing Custom PCB with stock PCB for SLI? In case I'd get another in the future.


You have the 970s now to hold you over, so wait for the a custom 980 ti so you have higher voltage control and robust pcb/power delivery.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You have the 970s now to hold you over, so wait for the a custom 980 ti so you have higher voltage control and robust pcb/power delivery.


I agree with this.


----------



## Blameless

Well, my R9 290X just imploded no more than five minutes ago, so it looks like my decision has been made for me.

GTX 980Ti it is.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Well, my R9 290X just imploded no more than five minutes ago, so it looks like my decision has been made for me.
> 
> GTX 980Ti it is.


was it on purpose or accident ?








reasons to upgrade...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> was it on purpose or accident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reasons to upgrade...


He prob cooked eggs on it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Well, my R9 290X just imploded no more than five minutes ago, so it looks like my decision has been made for me.
> 
> GTX 980Ti it is.


Oops


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Is it worth replacing my 2 970s with a single EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC+
> 
> Or should I wait for other cards? What would the difference be in terms of both OC and Stock performance between the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC+ and a "Custom" PCB variant?


I don't think so. Going from two 970's to a single 980Ti is going to be a pretty decent performance drop. Unless you are bothered by the usual SLI idiosyncrasies like microstutter I would stick to what you have...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't think so. Going from two 970's to a single 980Ti is going to be a pretty decent performance drop. Unless you are bothered by the usual SLI idiosyncrasies like microstutter I would stick to what you have...


Some reviews tell me that the only game where 970 Sli > 980 Ti is Tomb Raider.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> was it on purpose or accident ?


Accidental.

Looks like the PSU may have taken it out.


----------



## thrgk

do all reference cards OC the same? I was looking to get the evga ones that come with a water block, but do they OC better then a regular evga on water?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> do all reference cards OC the same?


There can be a fair amount of variation between samples, even of the same brand, model, and cooling.


----------



## thrgk

but it is all luck correct, no brand of reference is better to buy? I wanted evga due to their warranty support


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> but it is all luck correct, no brand of reference is better to buy? I wanted evga due to their warranty support


Support/warranty is really the only difference between reference cards.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> GIGABYTE GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD is now up for preorders http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787
> 
> release date is 06/16/2015. so that's exactly 2 weeks after reference release date. i guess all other non-reference will get released on that day as well.


Interesting date for release


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Interesting date for release


Yeah so when AMD's NDA lifts and if the cards don't fare to well in reviews people can buy custom PCB models of the Ti that very same day.


----------



## thrgk

So it's not worth getting the super clocked version over the cheapest reference since I'll be water cooling and custom bios ?


----------



## cutty1998

Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1 gaming edition June 16th. $689.00 I haven't seen a photo of one on OCN yet .The led logo changes colors also. Not just blue like 980.


----------



## thrgk

How do you guys recommend to safely remove my 4 290x? Take the bridge off, then unlock pcie locks, then life em out one by one? and put air cooler back on?

When I ship them I should leave the orings, waterblock, and all screws in the original ek box right?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1 gaming edition June 16th. $689.00 I haven't seen a photo of one on OCN yet .The led logo changes colors also. Not just blue like 980.


Stock PCB or Custom?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

They had it for pre order just a moment ago.. =/

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Stock PCB or Custom?


Custom.. I think.. Well it does accept two 8 pin PCIE connectors where as the reference is one 6 pin and one 8 pin


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Custom.. I think.. Well it does accept two 8 pin PCIE connectors where as the reference is one 6 pin and one 8 pin


Gigabyte stenciling also suggests a custom PCB.


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone notice the G1 went from pre-order to auto notify i guess they sold out of their initial batch already

i will be pre-ordering my strix asap cmon if not lighting whoever comes first!!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its a sad end to what once was THE flagship card to have. I had two 580 Lightnings as well as two 7970 Lightnings and they were both incredible cards. Hell, even the 6970 Lightnings were beast cards at the time...


LOL serious bro?

Either the internet never forgets or has the memory retention of a goldfish.

The GTX 780 Lightning Marketing was a disaster with the way they trolled their fans for months. And when the cards finally released nothing about was special and EVGA already took the crown as having the better GTX 780 card with the Classified that released before it. Hell even HOF was out.


----------



## lilchronic

lolz


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lolz


I'll excuse the okaish video, because they gave us a date.








Now if AMD's Fury doesn't deliver, I know what day to buy the 980Ti.

Its an old one.


----------



## darealist

2013. That is not 980 ti lightning


----------



## rt123

Thanks for pointing that out. I only read the month & the date.
Time to goto sleep.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1 gaming edition June 16th. $689.00 I haven't seen a photo of one on OCN yet .The led logo changes colors also. Not just blue like 980.


I've got one pre-ordered and I'm excited to get it, but I have to say I'm not a big fan of how it looks. I wish Gigabyte would revert back to the style they used on the 780 and 780Ti GHz Edition. Those were classy whereas the whole G1 Gaming brand screams "GAM3RZZZ" a bit too much, imo:

 

vs

 

Also having owned a 780 GHz and a 980 G1, I remember the GHz seeming a bit more solidly/cohesively built whereas the G1 Gaming is kind of disjointed (doesn't look like much connecting the fan shroud with the backplate):



vs


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> +1
> 
> Almost the same thing I wanted to say, but couldn't get it worded correctly to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the 7970 was the most forward thinking card to purchase in the last few years because it is still putting up a fight against the much younger 780. If I was worried about forward thinking or future proofing, I would be way more worried about going with an Nvidia card right now.


AMD is also still using GCN, whereas as NVIDIA has actually released a new architecture. When you optimize for GCN ( consoles) all cqrds receive


----------



## thrgk

any idea when EVGA will restock on their website? Or performance pcs for WB's


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> any idea when EVGA will restock on their website? Or performance pcs for WB's


Newegg had them in stock this morning. Went to buy one and was sniped -.-


----------



## Phishy714

Currently have TITAN SLI - how does one of these compare to that? Looking to upgrade once a single card is able to offer equal or better performance.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Currently have TITAN SLI - how does one of these compare to that? Looking to upgrade once a single card is able to offer equal or better performance.


Waste. You should upgrade to 2x used 980 KPEs. That would be your best bet.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Waste. You should upgrade to 2x used 980 KPEs. That would be your best bet.


Damn, there was this super shady character over on [H]ardforum that was selling these.

Might need to hit him up - wonder if he will do a straight up trade?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Waste. You should upgrade to 2x used 980 KPEs. That would be your best bet.


Why not wait the month and get the 980 Ti Kingpins?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Why not wait the month and get the 980 Ti Kingpins?


Inside joke


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Damn, there was this super shady character over on [H]ardforum that was selling these.
> 
> Might need to hit him up - wonder if he will do a straight up trade?


Stick with the Titans dude, at least til 14/16nm gets here next year. That's what I'm doing anyway.

For comparison, one of my Titans at 1320MHz scores around 14k GPU score on Firestrike while I have seen 980Ti's anywhere from 19k to 21k GPU score at around 1400MHz. Take that for what you will...


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Also having owned a 780 GHz and a 980 G1, I remember the GHz seeming a bit more solidly/cohesively built whereas the G1 Gaming is kind of disjointed (doesn't look like much connecting the fan shroud with the backplate)


oh yes that's my worry as well. i suspect 980Ti G1 will suffer sagging. doesn't seem like there is any metal bar to prevent sagging and components are just sandwiched together without any thought on how it will hold in normal case horizontally.


----------



## dVeLoPe

I looked into this for you and it appears we have ordered over a hundred. The item is expected to be released on 06/16; however we are currently not taking any more pre-orders since we are currently out of stock. Please check our site frequently for updates on the item.

G1 is going to be OOS for a while now should of probably pre-ordered if you wanted one.

ANY NEWS ON WHEN THE DAMN STRIX/POSIEDEN/LIGHTNING will drop?!!?!


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I looked into this for you and it appears we have ordered over a hundred. The item is expected to be released on 06/16; however we are currently not taking any more pre-orders since we are currently out of stock. Please check our site frequently for updates on the item.
> 
> G1 is going to be OOS for a while now should of probably pre-ordered if you wanted one.
> 
> ANY NEWS ON WHEN THE DAMN STRIX/POSIEDEN/LIGHTNING will drop?!!?!


Interesting; Newegg just charged me for my 980Ti G1 pre-order (4 days after I placed it). The status is now "packaging". They releasing the first batch so they arrive by 6/16 or am I just getting my hopes up for nothing?


----------



## barsh90

any news on the strix or lightning?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> any news on the strix or lightning?


Strix at the end of the month, which is taking forever!!


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Strix at the end of the month, which is taking forever!!


will it be better than gigabyte g1 windforce? Also,will it have 2x dvi as gigabyte windforce? also one more question,im FINALLY upgrading from 580 and omg i cant wait!, but can the windforce or strix be watercooled?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> will it be better than gigabyte g1 windforce? Also,will it have 2x dvi as gigabyte windforce? also one more question,im FINALLY upgrading from 580 and omg i cant wait!, but can the windforce or strix be watercooled?


Umm wut...

Better than the Windforce... at these levels they're all the same thing. Buy from the company you like and the design you like.

The GTX 980Ti Strix has the same video output layout as the reference design. IE one DVI out and rest all being DP and HDMI.

Can it be watercooled? The Strix is a non-reference board. The question is, who is willing to make a board for it? I'm gonna guess EK will have blocks for the Strix and G1. You'll just have to wait after the reference blocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> any news on the strix or lightning?


I think its been said that MSI has bowed out again on making a Lightning card.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I think its been said that MSI has bowed out again on making a Lightning card.


Where do you get your news..???

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/more-details-on-the-msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-and-lightning.html

ETA 2 months.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Where do you get your news..???
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/more-details-on-the-msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-and-lightning.html
> 
> ETA 2 months.


It was like page 7.

Twice in a roll being corrected... LOL.

huh, I'm gonna sit on the sidelines as the GTX 980s is holding me fine. But I wonder KINGPIN vs Lightning and who'll come out on top


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Interesting; Newegg just charged me for my 980Ti G1 pre-order (4 days after I placed it). The status is now "packaging". They releasing the first batch so they arrive by 6/16 or am I just getting my hopes up for nothing?


I'm in the same boat.

I had a BHPhotovideo preorder for the SC+ too. It was either that or the G1. I'm sure I will be happier with the G1. Something about 8+6 pin doesn't sit well with me, whereas the 8+8 for the G1 screams "OC ME!"


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Interesting; Newegg just charged me for my 980Ti G1 pre-order (4 days after I placed it). The status is now "packaging". They releasing the first batch so they arrive by 6/16 or am I just getting my hopes up for nothing?


That means you get your new card in just in time to see it decimated by Fury!









I kid, I kid!!!


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I'm in the same boat.
> 
> I had a BHPhotovideo preorder for the SC+ too. It was either that or the G1. I'm sure I will be happier with the G1. Something about 8+6 pin doesn't sit well with me, whereas the 8+8 for the G1 screams "OC ME!"


It's the fans that tell me to overclock it; I love tri-fan designs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That means you get your new card in just in time to see it decimated by Fury!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid!!!


I'm prepared for that possibility. Newegg are generally willing to give me refunds on unsatisfactory products under the condition I buy a replacement of roughly equal or greater value. I could get Fiji like that or, if there's a forced 980Ti pricedrop and I want to keep it, complaining a bit to CS might get me some store credit. I'll wait to open the package until after the announcement.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I was totally joking. I don't see much of a chance of Fury decimating the 980Ti. It could be around the Titan X though...


----------



## skkane

Yeah, it will decimate it alright. 6 months after the release date, when they'll put out working drivers for it


----------



## kingduqc

Is the !AMP a custom board?


----------



## Glottis

*Exclusive review: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC Edition*

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-ti-g1-gaming-soc-review,1.html

extremely impressive performance, card owns Titan X out of the box, and performance gain from non-reference design in some games is almost unreal. i guess 8+8 and higher power limit really unleashes this card.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> *Exclusive review: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC Edition*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-ti-g1-gaming-soc-review,1.html
> 
> extremely impressive performance, card owns Titan X out of the box, and performance gain from non-reference design in some games is almost unreal. i guess 8+8 and higher power limit really unleashes this card.


Gamble paid off, thanks a lot for linking that review.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Gamble paid off, thanks a lot for linking that review.


I should have pre ordered when I had the chance the other day







.... I'll be buying one as soon as they are in stock again. Need to put this 670 to bed.


----------



## Serandur

In most games in that review, the stock G1 980Ti is only spanking the Titan X by 10-15%. But here in Metro... 29%. Incredible, something weird's going on there. The max temps they're getting are 69C (vs 84C for the reference 980Ti) with 41 dBA max (same as reference 980Ti), 33 dBA on idle (vs 37), no throttling, and a stock clock speed about 15% higher than the reference 980Ti. It overclocks nicely too. Fantastic card.


----------



## carlhil2

That's a good sign for the other custom cards...


----------



## hamzta09

So turns out I cant replace my 970s as the store now thinks Nvidia never mislead anyone. Guess its cause it aint the headlines anymore.

So I guess I have to sell the cards but I wont get much... ughh guess Im stuck with 3584MB of vRam.

So no 980 Ti for moi.


----------



## darealist

Those 100mm fans are still too loud.







should just go with 120mm fans and make it a wider card.


----------



## epic1337

dang still not enough to hit 120FPS 2560x1440, maybe if it could overclock to 1800Mhz but thats bleak.


----------



## DFroN

I'm trying to wait for a monitor but that G1 is going to be hard to resist once a waterblock is out for it


----------



## psychok9

No "custom" 980TI in Italy yet... so slow!


----------



## skkane

Same here. Found some in Germany but they don't ship to my country, arghhhhhh

Guess in 1 week


----------



## Thetbrett

I the idea of AIO on a a gpu ala EVGA Hybrid, but I woud like to see one on a custom PCB. Not available here anyway, so will be interesting to see if other companies follow suit.


----------



## Attomsk

Geez that G1 980ti is a beast. I suppose the cooler is allowing for significantly higher boost clocks during load.


----------



## Malinkadink

Having a GTX 970 G1 which is a beast in itself i had no doubt MSI would do the same with the 980 ti, so they'll be getting my money again.


----------



## Cortez42

Indeed, that G1 is extremely impressive.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Having a GTX 970 G1 which is a beast in itself i had no doubt MSI would do the same with the 980 ti, so they'll be getting my money again.


You mean GB?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You mean GB?


Yes a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 that OCs to 1500 on the core on air with almost no effort, I'm not sure what clocks that 980 ti G1 is probably around 1300 for boost out of the box


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cortez42*
> 
> Indeed, that G1 is extremely impressive.


I'm interested in a pair of these for a more permanent solution until Pascal drops. I currently have the 980Ti SC's on loan from the place that builds my PC's.


----------



## fastpcman12

Not in stock right now


----------



## amlett

I've picked a G1 in alternate (europe). Arriving on tuesday 

I hope it uses the same PCB that the 980 (non ti) G1 so the EK bock fitss in the card. If not, I'll have to wait...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> I've picked a G1 in alternate (europe). Arriving on tuesday
> 
> I hope it uses the same PCB that the 980 (non ti) G1 so the EK bock fitss in the card. If not, I'll have to wait...


It probably doesn't. The 980 is gm204, 980ti is gm200. They're quite different chips, one uses 8 memory IC's while the other uses 12, etc. If there's any PCB crossover, it'll be with the Titan X reference pcb.


----------



## Olivon

*EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 reviews*

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/83819-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-20/
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/35676-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-sc-acx-20-im-test.html
http://pclab.pl/art64026-5.html

Customs 980Ti seem really beefy with good oc capabilities.
It will be interesting to compare it with top-notch Fiji solution.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It probably doesn't. The 980 is gm204, 980ti is gm200. They're quite different chips, one uses 8 memory IC's while the other uses 12, etc. If there's any PCB crossover, it'll be with the Titan X reference pcb.


The surface in the 980 ref block for the chip is compatible with the titanX. in EK's store the WF3 block has a similar surface in size, maybe it fits.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 reviews*
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/83819-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-20/
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/35676-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-sc-acx-20-im-test.html
> http://pclab.pl/art64026-5.html
> 
> Customs 980Ti seem really beefy with good oc capabilities.
> It will be interesting to compare it with top-notch Fiji solution.


SC's aren't custom PCB.


----------



## defyoddz

980ti g1 soc gaming review up on guru3d.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Gigabytes GTX 980 Ti G1 is looking mighty impressive for sure.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Gigabytes GTX 980 Ti G1 is looking mighty impressive for sure.


Reks 980 Sli in some titles.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Reks 980 Sli in some titles.


I can't wait to see the increase I get from my 670 lol

In Tomb Raider its more than 300% performance haha


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Reks 980 Sli in some titles.


Just imagine 980 Ti G1 SLI...


----------



## psychok9

G1 models (like 980/970) are fantastic about OC capabilities but they are noisier than Asus/MSI.
I need your help: I need to choice a "cheap" good warranty products (3 years) and silent if possible... than I need to discard reference products.
EVGA dual-fan seems noisier and hotter too (a little, around 76°c)... (sadly).
I'm from Europe/Italy.


----------



## Olivon

MSI did a great job on the 9X0 Gaming series . Cards receive excellent feebacks and are silent.
ComputerBase.de did compare noise in a video with ten 980 models here :

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-11/geforce-gtx-980-test-vergleich-round-up/4/


----------



## darealist

I think it is a fan profile issue. Lower RPM on the g1s shouldn't have too much effect on performance.


----------



## cdoublejj

is it better than the non Ti version by a notable amount?


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> MSI did a great job on the 9X0 Gaming series . Cards receive excellent feebacks and are silent.
> ComputerBase.de did compare noise in a video with ten 980 models here :
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-11/geforce-gtx-980-test-vergleich-round-up/4/


Very useful video! Thank you!
Gigabyte is very loud, Asus and MSI very silent, last one the quieter of all.
It is very silent also the Palit card (but less efficient).
Asus card seems has more "RPM" headroom (49%).


----------



## Serandur

Yes!!! My 980Ti G1 just shipped. I should have it Monday, can't wait.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> I think it is a fan profile issue. Lower RPM on the g1s shouldn't have too much effect on performance.


RPM speed of G1 seems very high, 3045RPM! But the temperature doesn't seem "proportional" to the effort.


----------



## defyoddz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Yes!!! My 980Ti G1 just shipped. I should have it Monday, can't wait.


where did u order it from?


----------



## wanako

Mine just shipped!
















Got it directly from EVGA. I wish i can pick up from their offices since they are literally right down the highway from me.









Oh well, hopefully I'll get it tomorrow if UPS doesn't lag it.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defyoddz*
> 
> where did u order it from?


I pre-ordered from Newegg.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defyoddz*
> 
> 980ti g1 soc gaming review up on guru3d.


So I read the review. Is G1 and G1 SOC two different things (like the 800 version evga garbage)? Or is there only one model of G1?

Thanks!


----------



## dVeLoPe

so im tempted to order a g1 how much better will the strix/lightning/posieden be???


----------



## Dark

Been trying to talk my coworker in to ordering one of these as he was not interested in getting a Titan X at the time.

Glad to hear they are practically 98% of the what the titan x is though, great cards all around.


----------



## Cool Mike

I guarantee the lightning will out clock the G1.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> I guarantee the lightning will out clock the G1.


The question really is by how much and how much more will it cost. The G1 is wat 30$ over retail. The lighting will probably be at least 100 over retail its also not expected for another 1.5 months. I want the lightning but I don't think I'll really ever eek out the performance it should have so I'm going to save a bit of money and get the G1 to hold me over for the next couple years.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> The question really is by how much and how much more will it cost. The G1 is wat 30$ over retail. The lighting will probably be at least 100 over retail its also not expected for another 1.5 months. I want the lightning but I don't think I'll really ever eek out the performance it should have so I'm going to save a bit of money and get the G1 to hold me over for the next couple years.


Not sure I'd get the g1 for any reason other than the cooler, at least not until we know what vrm it has so that afterburner can possibly be used to control it's voltages.

If your just gonna roll with stock vbios and gigabyte software though, I'd get this over a lightning, classy, or sc.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Not sure I'd get the g1 for any reason other than the cooler, at least not until we know what vrm it has so that afterburner can possibly be used to control it's voltages.
> 
> If your just gonna roll with stock vbios and gigabyte software though, I'd get this over a lightning, classy, or sc.


I don't follow the first part. I can use Afterburner and Precision with my card now, did something change with maxwells that the programs are not really universal?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I don't follow the first part. I can use Afterburner and Precision with my card now, did something change with maxwells that the programs are not really universal?


He is talking about unlocking extra voltage like you can on the Lightning and Classified cards.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> He is talking about unlocking extra voltage like you can on the Lightning and Classified cards.


So to make sure I'm understanding this right. I could still up the voltage as normal in afterburner but certain cards can unlock higher voltages? Sorry its been a while.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So to make sure I'm understanding this right. I could still up the voltage as normal in afterburner but certain cards can unlock higher voltages? Sorry its been a while.


Exactly


----------



## scorpscarx

Extended voltages yea. Also the guru 3d article says this card has lower clocks on it's bios and forces you to use software, and maybe exclusively gigabyte tweak or whatever it's called, to set the advertised boost clocks manually. That's not a huge issue so to speak if you plan on overclocking it anyway, though I'm picky on my control programs.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The numbers on the G1 are very impressive and lead me to believe the Lightning and Classified are going to be monumental under water and LN2...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Not sure I'd get the g1 for any reason other than the cooler, at least not until we know what vrm it has so that afterburner can possibly be used to control it's voltages.
> 
> If your just gonna roll with stock vbios and gigabyte software though, I'd get this over a lightning, classy, or sc.


the guru3D stated it had 8 phase (6+2) as reference.

i highly suspect it really is a reference card w/custom cooler.

the strix will have 10, the classy 15 and the HOF a whopping 16 phases. don't know about the lighting. and its the voltage controller not how many vrms that can be monitored/controlled in AB/PX.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the guru3D stated it had 8 phase (6+2) as reference.
> i highly suspect it really is a reference card w/custom cooler.


Yep I read that too, and same here I think so too. I honestly hate pretty much all programs that aren't afterburner, and the classy voltage tool. Especially now with the database function in the afterburner 4.1.1.

bios switches, more phases, hopeful higher binning, evga warranty policies; just like I said the air cooler is why I'd get this card and that alone


----------



## Strider49

That seems to contradict what Gigabyte says *here*, and I quote:
Quote:


> The GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD is forged with only the top-notch GPU core through the very own GPU Gauntlet Sorting technology that guarantees greater overclocking capabilities in terms of excellent power switching and thermal efficiency. *The card is backed by an 8-phase GPU power design* for load balance that effectively extends the stability and longevity with lower component temperature. It ultimately allows greater overclocking headroom, reinforcing higher, stable boost clocks at heavy load during AAA games, bringing gamers with a smooth, ultra HD 4K experience.


So... 8 phases for the GPU itself, according to Gigabyte?!


----------



## james8

Well yea the card has 8 phases. 6 for GPU, 2 for VRAM.

The G1 is just a ref card with gigabyte cooler


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> I guarantee the lightning will out clock the G1.


Pretty sure it will, but minimally. The G1 is already heavily overclocked.
I'm not sure the minimal performance will justify the $70 extra(lightings are usually $100 over reference)


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Pretty sure it will, but minimally. The G1 is already heavily overclocked.
> I'm not sure the minimal performance will justify the $70 extra(lightings are usually $100 over reference)


Only that much? I thought the 290X Lightning launched at $700; $150 more than MSRP.

$800 is too much for me, but $750 looks a little tempting if I only had the pafience.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Only that much? I thought the 290X Lightning launched at $700; $150 more than MSRP.
> 
> $800 is too much for me, but $750 looks a little tempting if I only had the pafience.


290XL was $750 at launch.


----------



## SpeedyVT

This sounds like a gambit play. NVidia doesn't want to loose market control, I sense fear over the Fiji cards. Possibly DX12 may favor significant AMD performance.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> This sounds like a gambit play. NVidia doesn't want to loose market control, I sense fear over the Fiji cards. Possibly DX12 may favor significant AMD performance.


NVIDIA, when AMD launches any of their products. That is fear right there


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> NVIDIA, when AMD launches any of their products. That is fear right there


I look at the benchmarks a lot of them are not even the same. Tom's still has 295x2 leading by 20% over the Titan X. 980 Ti resembles, although not, a rebrand of the Titan X. I feel NVidia is really scared considering the rumors are that the Fury has built up. Some of those DX11 Window's 10 benchmarks are rather stunning with AMD.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Well yea the card has 8 phases. 6 for GPU, 2 for VRAM.
> The G1 is just a ref card with gigabyte cooler


Can't be straight up reference though cause its 2x8pin vs 1 8 and 1 6 pin.

I already beat Witcher 3 so I guess I could wait until the lightning launches but the reviews on the g1 are good and like I said earlier I won't do water or LN2 so I think its a waste of money.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I look at the benchmarks a lot of them are not even the same. Tom's still has 295x2 leading by 20% over the Titan X. 980 Ti resembles, although not, a rebrand of the Titan X. I feel NVidia is really scared considering the rumors are that the Fury has built up. Some of those DX11 Window's 10 benchmarks are rather stunning with AMD.


Yet the real world is different where games run better overall on NVIDIA and the eyecandy flows in the green camp. The greenies have drivers on launch days when your most waited game of the year comes out and AMD takes a week to give a driver with 3 FPS improvement. Benchmarks are not everything. The whole package matters and AMD has destroyed their reputation for the past 7 years. On top of that, they had experts saying one thing in public and then their products being complete disappointments. Of course the bait and switch tactic was used to deter from reality.

The fact that people spend thousands on cards with support ending after 2 years tops should be a good indicator at how far AMD is in terms of consumer desirability.I have 4 AMD cards in my systems because of benchmarks and excellent reviews. DX 11 has not been AMD's cup of tea that is for sure because I have wasted horsepower in 90% of the cases.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Tell me whether I'm right here or not?

Titan - X this is a Enthusiast card
980 Ti - this is a High End card
980 - again high end ?
970 - mid range cards and r9 290/290x ?


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Tell me whether I'm right here or not?
> 
> Titan - X this is a Enthusiast card
> 980 Ti - this is a High End card
> 980 - again high end ?
> 970 - mid range cards and r9 290/290x ?


Titan X - glorified high-end card
980 Ti - very slightly cut-down Titan X/high-end card
980 - mid-range, way weaker than 980Ti/Titan X
970 - cut-down 980/mid-range

The 290/290X are around both the 970 and 980 in performance, depending on the game.

Yeah, Nvidia's naming scheme this gen makes no sense.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Tell me whether I'm right here or not?
> 
> Titan - X this is a Enthusiast card
> 980 Ti - this is a High End card
> 980 - again high end ?
> 970 - mid range cards and r9 290/290x ?


TITAN X = "Rolex" of the Graphics Cards, does its job and looks nice... but is a waste of cash.
980 Ti = A proper high end card, a rolex with a scratch.
980 = Waste of money vs. a 980 Ti for 1440p+
970 = Best 1080p Ultra card


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> TITAN X = "Rolex" of the Graphics Cards, does its job and looks nice... but is a waste of cash.
> 980 Ti = A proper high end card, a rolex with a scratch.
> 980 = Waste of money vs. a 980 Ti for 1440p+
> 970 = Best 1080p Ultra card


A bit off topic but how is a Rolex a waste of cash?


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> A bit off topic but how is a Rolex a waste of cash?


While I'm no specialist when it comes to wrist watches, I would assume it's because Rolex is priced a lot higher than the competition. You pay for a social status symbol rather than the actual watch. A bit like buying a Titan X after the 980 Ti release.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> While I'm no specialist when it comes to wrist watches, I would assume it's because Rolex is priced a lot higher than the competition. You pay for a social status symbol rather than the actual watch. A bit like buying a Titan X after the 980 Ti release.


Okay that is a reasonable assumption. Lets say that Rolex for the most part is a normal premium watch but they do have their Titan Models which are just stupid expensive for no reason. For the most part the big manufactures of premium watches (Tag, Omega, Rolex, Breightling...) are in the same ballpark)

I don't own one I just appreciate watch craftsmanship.


----------



## wholeeo

Whichever of these aftermarket Ti's get waterblocks first gets my money.









780's still holding me down though


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Whichever of these aftermarket Ti's get waterblocks first gets my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780's still holding me down though


EK's Titan X waterblock fits perfectly. They even recommend using it themselves.







If you want a source I can find it for you.

Edit: Assuming you mean reference. If not, ignore this ^^


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> EK's Titan X waterblock fits perfectly. They even recommend using it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a source I can find it for you.
> 
> Edit: Assuming you mean reference. If not, ignore this ^^


Thanks, I usually go with reference cards for watercooling but I'd like to try my hand at some aftermarket cards this go around. Hopefully a few of them get blocks.


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks, I usually go with reference cards for watercooling but I'd like to try my hand at some aftermarket cards this go around. Hopefully a few of them get blocks.


I would assume EKWB could redesign their 980 kingpin block to fit the 980 ti kingpin when (if) it comes out.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Okay that is a reasonable assumption. Lets say that Rolex for the most part is a normal premium watch but they do have their Titan Models which are just stupid expensive for no reason. For the most part the big manufactures of premium watches (Tag, Omega, Rolex, Breightling...) are in the same ballpark)
> 
> I don't own one I just appreciate watch craftsmanship.


Problem with watches is that there is a lot of different ways to judge a good watch. In my case, a Smartwatch is more useful to me than a Rolex (and not the s**t iWatch, I have better taste than Apple). I look for functionality versus. form. The TITAN X is very similar - it is the "best" card, so people buy it to show off, when in reality, the 980 Ti is a lot better value and when OCed beats the TITAN X easily. Plus it has less issues (TITAN X exposed VRAM on the back of the card overheats).


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Problem with watches is that there is a lot of different ways to judge a good watch. In my case, a Smartwatch is more useful to me than a Rolex (and not the s**t iWatch, I have better taste than Apple). I look for functionality versus. form. The TITAN X is very similar - it is the "best" card, so people buy it to show off, when in reality, the 980 Ti is a lot better value and when OCed beats the TITAN X easily. Plus it has less issues (TITAN X exposed VRAM on the back of the card overheats).


I 100% agree with you functionality is key to deciding on anything. If the feature set of something is better for you whether its a watch or a GPU then your going to lean towards that. Smart watches or normal watches are probably actually good comparisons to GPUs but not premium automatic watches. A Rolex can last 50 years easy with basic upkeep. It also never needs a battery ever, hell it doesn't even have one.

The titan would be like the gold Iwatch in my opinion.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Okay that is a reasonable assumption. Lets say that Rolex for the most part is a normal premium watch but they do have their Titan Models which are just stupid expensive for no reason. For the most part the big manufactures of premium watches (Tag, Omega, Rolex, Breightling...) are in the same ballpark)
> 
> I don't own one I just appreciate watch craftsmanship.


I'm gonna sound like a snob for saying this, but those guys are small-time. It's all about Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin, Audemars Piguet, and A. Lange & Söhne







.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> I'm gonna sound like a snob for saying this, but those guys are small-time. It's all about Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin, Audemars Piguet, and A. Lange & Söhne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha you just took it to a whole new level. I would not consider them small time, Maybe Tag, but Omega especially is a remarkable watch but I do get your point. Its really the differnce between handmade and not. Your not going to find a watch for under 10k that took a person over a year to put together. I patek philippe chronograph can cost 500k

I mean to compare a Titan x to Patek Philippe (I know you were not) would require the titan x to do the following.

- Be hand made by someone with the finest materials knows to man
- Not need power ever
- Never degrade in performance (60FPS Max settings forever lol)

But then again it would also cost 200k+.


----------



## Serandur

What's with all the watch talk. Isn't Apple a more simple comparison?

Titan X/iMac - flashy marketing, runs hot, throttles, no custom models, outperformed in every way by cheaper stuff


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> What's with all the watch talk. Isn't Apple a more simple comparison?
> 
> Titan X/iMac - flashy marketing, runs hot, throttles, no custom models, outperformed in every way by cheaper stuff


Yeah pretty much lol


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> While I'm no specialist when it comes to wrist watches, I would assume it's because Rolex is priced a lot higher than the competition. You pay for a social status symbol rather than the actual watch. A bit like buying a Titan X after the 980 Ti release.


You can resell them after years and not lose much. Other brands in the 4-15k range do not fare so good (not talking jaeger, vacheron, patek and the big heritage ones). So it's never bad to buy a Rolex, unless you get scammed with a fake one


----------



## fastpcman12

anyone know where to purchase gigagyte g1 in usa


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> anyone know where to purchase gigagyte g1 in usa


Right now I don't think you will find anywhere. Newegg had Pre-Orders but those are gone. I doubt you will find them until tuesday and then you will find them anywher that sells gpus that still has stock. They will go quickly me thinks.


----------



## fastpcman12

doh. it's crazy this card is $300 cheaper than titan x but faster. simply aamazing.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Well yea the card has 8 phases. 6 for GPU, 2 for VRAM.
> The G1 is just a ref card with gigabyte cooler


I take it as being 8 phases dedicated to the GPU solely, according to their words, not 6. By the same token, one could also think that the ASUS Strix isn't a true 10-phase design for the GPU, but rather an 8 plus 2.
As someone said, the G1 can't be a reference card, as it is double 8-pin, whereas the ref is one 6-pin plus one 8-pin.


----------



## szeged

8 phase usually means 6+2. Asus calls the strix a 10 phase but it is 8+2.msi calls the lightning 19 phase but it is 16+3. Evga usually comes out and says the classified is 14+3 so there isn't much confusion on that one. A pcb that is voltage locked to nvidia standards like the gigabyte boards usually are don't need more than 6 gpu specific phases anyways. Also phase count isn't what you should be looking at, phase quality is.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Yet the real world is different where games run better overall on NVIDIA and the eyecandy flows in the green camp. The greenies have drivers on launch days when your most waited game of the year comes out and AMD takes a week to give a driver with 3 FPS improvement. Benchmarks are not everything. The whole package matters and AMD has destroyed their reputation for the past 7 years. On top of that, they had experts saying one thing in public and then their products being complete disappointments. Of course the bait and switch tactic was used to deter from reality.
> 
> The fact that people spend thousands on cards with support ending after 2 years tops should be a good indicator at how far AMD is in terms of consumer desirability.I have 4 AMD cards in my systems because of benchmarks and excellent reviews. DX 11 has not been AMD's cup of tea that is for sure because I have wasted horsepower in 90% of the cases.


Oddly enough everything that has just been stated here can also be applied to Nvidia.

970, recent drivers and to an extent Gameworks destroyed Nvidias repuations

Drivers for Nvidia have been extremely buggy as of late.

Ask 700 series owners how they feel about the support they have received (I don't necessarily agree with many of their viewpoints but there is a considerable amount of outrage over this).


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> What's with all the watch talk. Isn't Apple a more simple comparison?
> 
> Titan X/iMac - flashy marketing, runs hot, throttles, no custom models, outperformed in every way by cheaper stuff


Where as Im not exactly arguing with your overall point. Im running TXs in SLI at 1350 with no throttling just using the stock cooler and I still have headroom.

Most TX owners are getting extremely impressive OCs on their cards without worrying about throttling.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 8 phase usually means 6+2. Asus calls the strix a 10 phase but it is 8+2.msi calls the lightning 19 phase but it is 16+3. Evga usually comes out and says the classified is 14+3 so there isn't much confusion on that one. A pcb that is voltage locked to nvidia standards like the gigabyte boards usually are don't need more than 6 gpu specific phases anyways. Also phase count isn't what you should be looking at, phase quality is.


How are we going to look at phase quality?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How are we going to look at phase quality?


Manufacturer and model


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> What's with all the watch talk. Isn't Apple a more simple comparison?
> 
> Titan X/iMac - flashy marketing, runs hot, throttles, no custom models, outperformed in every way by cheaper stuff


It is one of the flaws with the Nvidia reference PCB. AMD was usually better about this. With both manufacturers though, later on, the AIB partners tended to downgrade the PCB.

Usually it's best to get a custom PCB (and if you watercool, make sure the block fits that PCB).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 8 phase usually means 6+2. Asus calls the strix a 10 phase but it is 8+2.msi calls the lightning 19 phase but it is 16+3. Evga usually comes out and says the classified is 14+3 so there isn't much confusion on that one. A pcb that is voltage locked to nvidia standards like the gigabyte boards usually are don't need more than 6 gpu specific phases anyways. Also phase count isn't what you should be looking at, phase quality is.


We'll have to wait and see what they release. After that, we'll have to wait for the custom BIOS to get around the voltage restrictions.

I hope they still have good quality VRAM as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How are we going to look at phase quality?


Look at what they use in their phases - especially the Mosfets (the best are the IR6811/IR6894 DirectFET Mosfets; IR3550 is pretty good as well though). Inductors too are important as is how good the cooling is. Remember - it's about the quality x the number of phases.

Historically though, the MSI Lightning has been pretty good and the EVGA Classified too.

Last generation, the 290X Asus Matrix used I think IR3553 (can't remember off the top of my head, I think it was 14 phase). That's not quite as good as the DirectFET that MSI was using on the 290X Lightning.

Edit: Picture - looks like it (2 for RAM)


One other flaw of that PCB was the Elpida VRAM - usually Samsung does better as does Hynix.

Edit 2:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There aren't really any sites looking at that is there?


Yes there are sites that will take apart the heatsinks and take a look. Ocaholic is one. There's also a good Russian site (cannot recall of the top of my head though). Kitguru does take a basic look at times as well. Tweaktown also does take a look at the circuits as well.

Ocaholic is one. There are also people here on OCN that will be paying close attention so watch for threads.

Hopefully we'll see a thread like this one:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1475775/anyone-interested-in-a-gpu-vrm-list/0_100

WE won't know of course until the custom PCBs are released, but I'd be shocked if any of the major manufacturers dramatically downgraded their top end PCBs.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Historically though, the MSI Lightning has been pretty good and the EVGA Classified too.


There aren't really any sites looking at that is there?


----------



## wanako

just got my 980Ti today! so happy!


----------



## Juub

Definitely upgrading to a 980Ti from my 970 if AMD doesn't deliver. The 970 was just a placeholder for my ultimate 1080p gaming rig. Can't for that G1 to drop in Canada.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Can't be straight up reference though cause its 2x8pin vs 1 8 and 1 6 pin.
> 
> I already beat Witcher 3 so I guess I could wait until the lightning launches but the reviews on the g1 are good and like I said earlier I won't do water or LN2 so I think its a waste of money.


The G1 is not a reference board. It has 2 DVI outs and absolutely no rear air venting.


----------



## hanzy

Do you guys think we're going to see a price drop once "Fury" launches next week? From what I have seen in the rumor mill it should be one heck of a GPU, man!
I remember the big price drop on the 780's ~ 1.5-2 years ago...

Planning on getting two 980ti's to replace my 780's so I can finally run 4k to 1440p downsampling on just about every game I own.
Should make screenshotting a hell of a lot easier that's for sure.

I know this is not exactly the right place to ask but what do you guys think the value is on used 780 Classified Hydrocopper's?
$350.00?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Depends on how well Fury does. If they sell a ton of them Nvidia may lower prices. But I doubt it...


----------



## Vintage

I'd say it's pretty unlikely. Odds are the already generous pricing of the 980 ti is due to nVidia trying to undercut AMD. But it depends on the performance/prices

That being said, I don't see a reason not to at least wait until Tuesday to order anything.


----------



## james8

actually i feel that since fury is only 4 GB and probably going to consume more power and gets hotter and louder, 980 Ti price may slowly creep up due to everyone who waited it out jumping in creating extra high demand.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Do you guys think we're going to see a price drop once "Fury" launches next week? From what I have seen in the rumor mill it should be one heck of a GPU, man!
> I remember the big price drop on the 780's ~ 1.5-2 years ago...
> 
> Planning on getting two 980ti's to replace my 780's so I can finally run 4k to 1440p downsampling on just about every game I own.
> Should make screenshotting a hell of a lot easier that's for sure.
> 
> I know this is not exactly the right place to ask but what do you guys think the value is on used 780 Classified Hydrocopper's?
> $350.00?


I'm thinking they might increase game bundle to 2 titles again next week to counter AMD launch.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Do you guys think we're going to see a price drop once "Fury" launches next week? From what I have seen in the rumor mill it should be one heck of a GPU, man!
> I remember the big price drop on the 780's ~ 1.5-2 years ago...
> 
> Planning on getting two 980ti's to replace my 780's so I can finally run 4k to 1440p downsampling on just about every game I own.
> Should make screenshotting a hell of a lot easier that's for sure.
> 
> I know this is not exactly the right place to ask but what do you guys think the value is on used 780 Classified Hydrocopper's?
> $350.00?


In today's market 250 usd is probably reasonable maybe 300 usd.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Depends on how well Fury does. If they sell a ton of them Nvidia may lower prices. But I doubt it...


980 Ti prices are inflated due to lack of stock. When stock replenishes and there mores competition between custom brands + AMD releases their line-up. There is no way 980 Ti prices will not go down. I give it untill 1 july and then i'l make a decision for sure.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Where do you see inflated prices? http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/ they don't look to be gouging, maybe 10-20 bucks at most for msi and asus.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Where do you see inflated prices? http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/ they don't look to be gouging, maybe 10-20 bucks at most for msi and asus.


Interesting tracker. Shame they don't show more than three sites for the UK.


----------



## LancerVI

So depending on what Fury does/is; I'm interested in the 980ti. I know the typical brands, but Zotac is a company I have 0 experience with. Their AMP line seems interesting to me.

Any thoughts in general on Zotac and their AMP series?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Where do you see inflated prices? http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/ they don't look to be gouging, maybe 10-20 bucks at most for msi and asus.


They are costing up to 825+ euros where I live, wich is equals to about paying 925+ usd. I'm seeing lots of retailers increase price due to lack of stock. When stock replenishes I expect it to decrease for us, especially if AMD gets mixed into it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> So depending on what Fury does/is; I'm interested in the 980ti. I know the typical brands, but Zotac is a company I have 0 experience with. Their AMP line seems interesting to me.
> 
> Any thoughts in general on Zotac and their AMP series?


its a non reference pcb that is still voltage locked, still have to hard mod it to get over the nvidia voltage limit. Its like having a ferrari with no wheels.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> They are costing up to 825+ euros where I live, wich is equals to about paying 925+ usd. I'm seeing lots of retailers increase price due to lack of stock. When stock replenishes I expect it to decrease for us, especially if AMD gets mixed into it.


That sucks :/ gotta love cheap prices for computer hardware in the US


----------



## svenge

It's largely because of the US Dollar's current strength in comparison to other major Western currencies. Here's the changes just over the last year:

USD -> GBP: Down from $1.70/GBP to $1.55 (9% change)
USD -> EUR: Down from $1.37/EUR to $1.13 (18% change)
USD -> CAD: Down from $0.93/CAD to $0.81 (13% change)

Since NVIDIA has always used the USD as the basis for all its global MSRPs, a "strong" dollar leads to higher international prices for their GPUs at launch while a "weak" dollar does just the opposite. So when you combine the Euro's current weakness with its constituent countries' rapacious import duties and other myriad taxes you end up with these anecdotes of €800+ prices at retail.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> It's largely because of the US Dollar's current strength in comparison to other major Western currencies. Here's the changes just over the last year:
> 
> USD -> GBP: Down from $1.70/GBP to $1.55 (9% change)
> USD -> EUR: Down from $1.37/EUR to $1.13 (18% change)
> USD -> CAD: Down from $0.93/CAD to $0.81 (13% change)
> 
> Since NVIDIA has always used the USD as the basis for all its global MSRPs, a "strong" dollar leads to higher international prices for their GPUs at launch while a "weak" dollar does just the opposite. So when you combine the Euro's current weakness with its constituent countries' rapacious import duties and other myriad taxes you end up with these anecdotes of €800+ prices at retail.


That still doesn't account for why the 980Ti is selling for ~£580 in the UK. $650 is about £420 rounding up and adding 20% for VAT only brings it to £500.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I thought PC hardware generally sold at a roughly equivalent Euro to the Dollar rate regardless of exchange rate?


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought PC hardware generally sold at a roughly equivalent Euro to the Dollar rate regardless of exchange rate?


That was only true when exchange rate was 1.3 : 1 in favour of Euro







We always lose and that's before adding 19-25% socialism tax aka VAT


----------



## Cool Mike

FYI. Not my post. Posted orginally by werepug. Just posting to clarify to everyone the gigabyte 980ti G1 is a custom 8 phase (Supplied to GPU) design.

From different forum.

've been studying the G1 PCB, and how it differs from the reference one, and here is what I have come up with:

G1 (Click to hide)

Reference (Click to show)

The reference PCB has:
6 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R22", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R33", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68", use unknown (blue)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "1R0", use unknown (yellow)
1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink)

The G1 PCB has:
8 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R15", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R36", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68 1452", use unknown (blue), probably identical to the reference PCB blue modules
1 Phase/VRM/Mosfes labeled "1R0", another labeled "Magic 1R0", use unknown (yellow), the latter positioned identically to the reference PCB
1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink), probably identical to the reference PCB pink modules

I do not know, what the Rxx label means, weather it is just a classification number, or if the number indicates higher capacity. Assuming the latter, the G1 uses 8*R15 (120) to power the GPU vs the 6*R22 (132) on the reference. No idea if this is better/worse/cost-saving.

Blue phases on the other hand. have the same count, but higher number, on the G1 PCB.

Rest of the phases/mosfets are most likely identical in number and class.

Cursory review also suggests, that the PCBs have roughly the same length, yet the G1 PCB looks more tightly packed in the right-hand region, with what can only be described as "stuff".

Another question that is baffling, why are the red, blue and one yellow mosfet labaled "Magic"?

Lastly, the G1 has the advantage of 2 8pin PCI external power connectors, which allow the card to draw 375 watts and stay within PCI specification.

So to dispel any confusion, the G1 PCB is definitely NOT identical to the reference one. As such, the G1 is NOT "reference card with a windforce cooler slapped onto it".

I shall see what practical impact these difference will have, as I have ordered 2 of the G1s a few days back. After I gauge the cooling and noise profiles of the windforce cooler, I will decide weather to put the whole setup under water. 1500 euro for water cooling loop is not something I would like to throw out every day.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> FYI. Not my post. Posted orginally by werepug. Just posting to clarify to everyone the gigabyte 980ti G1 is a custom 8 phase (Supplied to GPU) design.
> 
> From different forum.
> 
> 've been studying the G1 PCB, and how it differs from the reference one, and here is what I have come up with:
> 
> G1 (Click to hide)
> 
> Reference (Click to show)
> 
> The reference PCB has:
> 6 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R22", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R33", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68", use unknown (blue)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "1R0", use unknown (yellow)
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink)
> 
> The G1 PCB has:
> 8 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R15", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R36", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68 1452", use unknown (blue), probably identical to the reference PCB blue modules
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfes labeled "1R0", another labeled "Magic 1R0", use unknown (yellow), the latter positioned identically to the reference PCB
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink), probably identical to the reference PCB pink modules
> 
> I do not know, what the Rxx label means, weather it is just a classification number, or if the number indicates higher capacity. Assuming the latter, the G1 uses 8*R15 (120) to power the GPU vs the 6*R22 (132) on the reference. No idea if this is better/worse/cost-saving.
> 
> Blue phases on the other hand. have the same count, but higher number, on the G1 PCB.
> 
> Rest of the phases/mosfets are most likely identical in number and class.
> 
> Cursory review also suggests, that the PCBs have roughly the same length, yet the G1 PCB looks more tightly packed in the right-hand region, with what can only be described as "stuff".
> 
> Another question that is baffling, why are the red, blue and one yellow mosfet labaled "Magic"?
> 
> Lastly, the G1 has the advantage of 2 8pin PCI external power connectors, which allow the card to draw 375 watts and stay within PCI specification.
> 
> So to dispel any confusion, the G1 PCB is definitely NOT identical to the reference one. As such, the G1 is NOT "reference card with a windforce cooler slapped onto it".
> 
> I shall see what practical impact these difference will have, as I have ordered 2 of the G1s a few days back. After I gauge the cooling and noise profiles of the windforce cooler, I will decide weather to put the whole setup under water. 1500 euro for water cooling loop is not something I would like to throw out every day.


I assumed it wasn't by the double 8pin. But nice to see a bit more conclusive evidence.


----------



## darealist

The cats out of the bag. 980 ti custom cooler roundup: http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-test-partnerkarten-vergleich/4/

Gigabyte isn't that good afterall. Loud as reference and doesn't really outclock the reference PCB cards dramatically.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> The cats out of the bag. 980 ti custom cooler roundup: http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-test-partnerkarten-vergleich/4/
> 
> Gigabyte isn't that good afterall. Loud as reference and doesn't really outclock the reference PCB cards dramatically.


Google Chrome failed to translate the page for me. Do you know if the guy doing the test ran all the GPUs are the same speed/voltage?


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Google Chrome failed to translate the page for me. Do you know if the guy doing the test ran all the GPUs are the same speed/voltage?


manually select German to English


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> The cats out of the bag. 980 ti custom cooler roundup: http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-test-partnerkarten-vergleich/4/
> 
> Gigabyte isn't that good afterall. Loud as reference and doesn't really outclock the reference PCB cards dramatically.


Way to spin that review. The G1 gets the highest clocks and frame rates in that test. It clocked higher than the watercooled Inno3d King Mod. Temps were the lowest of all the air cooled cards tested as well. This review only proves that the G1 is great.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> The cats out of the bag. 980 ti custom cooler roundup: http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-test-partnerkarten-vergleich/4/
> 
> Gigabyte isn't that good afterall. Loud as reference and doesn't really outclock the reference PCB cards dramatically.


Lol, you get more out of the box by being faster, while having better components, etc., than the reference, for the SAME loot.., can't go wrong with that..


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Way to spin that review. The G1 gets the highest clocks and frame rates in that test. It clocked higher than the watercooled Inno3d King Mod. Temps were the lowest of all the air cooled cards tested as well. This review only proves that the G1 is great.


Indeed. And if the noise is too much, that's what custom fan curves are for. Those lower temps suggest the G1's cooler is just kicking it into overtime relative to those other models, not that it's inferior.


----------



## looniam

who hears fan noise over the squeakers getting pwned in COD?


----------



## dVeLoPe

so i still dont know which to buy...

STRIX/POSIEDEN (posieden appeals to me more ROG winning)

or LIGHTNINGH

#DISCUSS


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so i still dont know which to buy...
> 
> STRIX/POSIEDEN (posieden appeals to me more ROG winning)
> 
> or LIGHTNINGH
> 
> #DISCUSS


How can you discuss something that has not had the slightest bit of info released yet, for either of the cards...?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so i still dont know which to buy...
> 
> STRIX/POSIEDEN (posieden appeals to me more ROG winning)
> 
> or LIGHTNINGH
> 
> #DISCUSS


ALL OF THEM!!!


----------



## Olivon

*Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB X3 Ultra - HardwareLuxx*
Quote:


> Following this, we have the clock of GPU and memory continues to increase, until we reached the respective maximum. For the base-clock, this represents a value of 1,296 MHz and for the boost clock 1,384 MHz. Since we, the fans clearly accelerated, also the temperatures were limited, so that the card has come finally to a boost clock of 1,535 MHz in practice. With this result, we can be very satisfied for the GPU. At the same time we were able to store instead of 1,800 with 2,050 MHz operate, so that we could promote a thoroughly impressive overall result for days.


GM200 overclocks really really well like all others Maxwell chips.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> How can you discuss something that has not had the slightest bit of info released yet, for either of the cards...?


Why not? I bet half the traffic to this site dedicated to that kind of discussion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Way to spin that review. The G1 gets the highest clocks and frame rates in that test. It clocked higher than the watercooled Inno3d King Mod. Temps were the lowest of all the air cooled cards tested as well. This review only proves that the G1 is great.


I have the 780 GHz edition from Gigabyte. It's pretty much the same cooler as the one on the G1 and it's strapped to a GPU with the pretty much the same TDP.



So right now it's cooling about 300W at about 3600 RPM on the fans. The unfortunate part is that leakage is getting wee out of control once the GPU hits 86 C. Power goes from 90% to 100% of TDP without changing the load on the GPU. So this is really cramping how much I can overclock. I expect the 980Ti G1 to have the same issue when overvolted and overclocked even if it's the best aircooler of the bunch.

I'll need to buy a dremel and make my case water cooling friendly at this rate.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Why not? I bet half the traffic to this site dedicated to that kind of discussion


Oh no doubt. But all we have seen are pictures and teasers. Nothing about the hard specs of either, especially the VRM's(which is probably the biggest thing to find out about). I have had a 580 Lightning, and have a 780 DC2, so I know both should be built great. But knowing whether or not the cards can be voltage unlocked via bios is the only thing I care to know about either of them. At least those are my thoughts.


----------



## Exilon

Oh, and if you guys get the Gigabyte G1, notice that these guys have fins mounted perpendicular to the side panel. This means that it'll wallow in its own heat if you don't have a wind tunnel going on inside your case. I highly recommend mounting at least one side panel exhaust fan next to the G1 if you're going to stick with air cooling.

Turning on my side panel fan drops my GPU's fan speeds by about 700 RPM, which is enough to pull it away from the annoying threshold. At around 4000 RPM, these fans are NOT happy campers though they're still better sounding than the grinding that ASUS's hybrid fan emits at 100%.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> The cats out of the bag. 980 ti custom cooler roundup: http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-test-partnerkarten-vergleich/4/
> 
> Gigabyte isn't that good afterall. Loud as reference and doesn't really outclock the reference PCB cards dramatically.


Are we seeing the same interview? The G1 seems to be in a leage of its own with lowest air cooling tempratures and beating literally every card out there perfomance wise. As for noise? I don't give a rats ass, there I said it. I game with a headset, and would gladly use custom fan profile to keep the card even cooler.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Are we seeing the same interview? The G1 seems to be in a leage of its own with lowest air cooling tempratures and beating literally every card out there perfomance wise. As for noise? I don't give a rats ass, there I said it. I game with a headset, and would gladly use custom fan profile to keep the card even cooler.


My G1 cooler on my 970 doesn't seem to handle SLI well at all, it ends up heating up the inside of my case too much.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> My G1 cooler on my 970 doesn't seem to handle SLI well at all, it ends up heating up the inside of my case too much.


Perhaps MSI's Gaming Twin Frozr could be better for SLI? But eitherway, doesn't that depend on how well your case is ventilated? If your case is not cooled enough, then 2x reference is probably better. For me, my case is very well ventilated and I doubt going foir non-reference will affect it too much.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Perhaps MSI's Gaming Twin Frozr could be better for SLI? But eitherway, doesn't that depend on how well your case is ventilated? If your case is not cooled enough, then 2x reference is probably better. For me, my case is very well ventilated and I doubt going foir non-reference will affect it too much.


Case temps are equal to ambient under Prime95 load. Non-ref coolers just don't work as well in SLI. 980 Tis with their higher power draw will exacerbate that even more.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> So right now it's cooling about 300W at about 3600 RPM on the fans. The unfortunate part is that leakage is getting wee out of control once the GPU hits 86 C..


Case airflow might be the problem here. 86C is crazy high and the maxwell G1's that have come out will barely go above 70c.

Quote:


> I highly recommend mounting at least one side panel exhaust fan next to the G1 if you're going to stick with air cooling.


It it is probably better to have a side intake fan and top and rear mounted exhaust fans. With a side mounted exhaust fan the cooler will be fighting the exhaust fan for air. However, it really does depend on the specific placement of both the card and the fans so it might vary from case to case.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> So right now it's cooling about 300W at about 3600 RPM on the fans. The unfortunate part is that leakage is getting wee out of control once the GPU hits 86 C.


86c is pretty crazy on a single 780. I was freaking out when I went sli and my 780's were hitting about 84c. I considered that hot enough to remove the 2nd card. My DCU2 clocked to 1241 max voltage allowed without unlocking maxes at around 78 or so stress testing. Normal usage is usually 70 or under, mid-70's in very demanding games.

Might be some airflow issues as suggested above, unless your ambient is really high.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Dumb question but I heard the cards with the ACX cooling fans make the inside of your case hotter compared to a reference fan on the card. Is that true? It seems the ACX fans down blow the air out of the case but instead spread it around in the case? I'm planning on getting two EVGA gtx 980 Ti's superclocked but not sure if I should get two reference cards or 2 of the ACX cards. I currently have 2 reference gtx 780 Ti's superclocked and one card is in the mid 80s while the second card gets into the mid 70s when gaming.


----------



## Desolutional

If you have 2 PCIe slots between your SLI cards (i.e. your mobo supports 3-way SLI) then if you have good airflow, SLI custom cards should be fine.


----------



## Olivon

A cool video from ComputerBase.de to compare noise generated between several 980Ti :

http://www.computerbase.de/videos/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-partnerkarten-lautstaerke/

More datas here :

http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-test-partnerkarten-vergleich/4/


----------



## skkane

Cool video, thanks for that!

Damn... the giga sounds like a construction site. That inno3d is seriously stealth. Altough it looks like crap, it's veryyyy silent compared to the others.

Curious how the Asus/MSI will be. This definately put me off the list for the G1. Was waiting for stock to order one, but no way after watching this.

Could it be that the g1 was ran at 100% speeds while the evga and inno were at a normal 60-70% ? That could explain the difference. Damn.

edit: i want that inno more and more after looking again. That low rumble noise it makes is plain sexy, stealth bomber stuff. I wonder how a SLI of them would sound


----------



## Attomsk

Is that with the fans at 100% on each card? I had a G1 970 for a while and I couldn't hear much with the fans at 70% but if you decided to crank it to 100% it was loud. Would be interesting to hear them at different percentages. The inno3d is really quiet if thats 100% fanspeed


----------



## skkane

If it is then kudos to them but the gigabyte is def. at 100% from how bad it sounds.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Dumb question but I heard the cards with the ACX cooling fans make the inside of your case hotter compared to a reference fan on the card. Is that true? It seems the ACX fans down blow the air out of the case but instead spread it around in the case? I'm planning on getting two EVGA gtx 980 Ti's superclocked but not sure if I should get two reference cards or 2 of the ACX cards. I currently have 2 reference gtx 780 Ti's superclocked and one card is in the mid 80s while the second card gets into the mid 70s when gaming.


It's true. I guess you are heating up the air around your case like that, but, at least it is being pushed out into the room and being cooled down some.

I made the mistake of going sli DCU2 780's and basically turned the inside of my case into a oven. I think the metal backplates made it even worse. I was amazed at the amount of heat it put out and how long it took for my case and cards to cool down. Maybe if you have a case with a large side fan it wouldn't be as bad. You want to move major air if you're even considering air cooled non-reference sli.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Cool video, thanks for that!
> 
> Damn... the giga sounds like a construction site. That inno3d is seriously stealth. Altough it looks like crap, it's veryyyy silent compared to the others.
> 
> Curious how the Asus/MSI will be. This definately put me off the list for the G1. Was waiting for stock to order one, but no way after watching this.
> 
> Could it be that the g1 was ran at 100% speeds while the evga and inno were at a normal 60-70% ? That could explain the difference. Damn.
> 
> edit: i want that inno more and more after looking again. That low rumble noise it makes is plain sexy, stealth bomber stuff. I wonder how a SLI of them would sound


i was impressed with inno3d noise levels as well until i investigated further. if you check review closely you'll see that G1 has lowest temps of all cards and it has best performance. you most likely could make G1 a lot more silent with a custom fan profile.


----------



## Recipe7

Someone mentioned this, but I don't see the problem with fans being a little louder if the temps are kept to an acceptable level.

Who games without sound anyways? I either crank up the sound, or put on my G930s.


----------



## skkane

It's just insulting for such expensive hardware.

Like someone at gigabyte asked what fans they should put on it and the reply was the cheapest ones available.

If you like to chill with low sound at night like us older folks, without headphones, playing some single player / non-fps game it can drive you mad.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> A cool video from ComputerBase.de to compare noise generated between several 980Ti :
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/videos/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-partnerkarten-lautstaerke/
> 
> More datas here :
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-test-partnerkarten-vergleich/4/


Man i'm surprised the Gigabyte didn't do better than the EVGA. I expected with the large heatsink they would be both cooler and quieter, but it looks like it was either one or the other. makes me feel like I'm not missing out too badly for going with the EVGA, which is good. I'm sure I'll still have second thoughts when MSI or Asus come out with a significantly quieter one but for now I'm happy with the ACX.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Case airflow might be the problem here. 86C is crazy high and the maxwell G1's that have come out will barely go above 70c.
> It it is probably better to have a side intake fan and top and rear mounted exhaust fans. With a side mounted exhaust fan the cooler will be fighting the exhaust fan for air. However, it really does depend on the specific placement of both the card and the fans so it might vary from case to case.


This isn't a Maxwell G1. It's a GTX 780 with the G1 style cooler. Side intake would make it worse since the GPU fans and the side intake would be fighting each other and decrease air flow over the fins. The best solution I've found for these coolers is strong frontal air flow, and then an exhaust fan on the side panel towards the back.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Someone mentioned this, but I don't see the problem with fans being a little louder if the temps are kept to an acceptable level.
> 
> Who games without sound anyways? I either crank up the sound, or put on my G930s.


A jet engine cooler is noticeable whether you have sound on or not, especially in quieter parts of games. Also it depends where you have your PC case relative to your ears. I guess some people are more sensitive to it than others - I find it kills immersion when the fans get loud enough to be noticeable.

Cheers.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's just insulting for such expensive hardware.
> 
> Like someone at gigabyte asked what fans they should put on it and the reply was the cheapest ones available.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like to chill with low sound at night like us older folks, without headphones, playing some single player / non-fps game it can drive you mad.


QFT


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, fan noise. My sig rig has all six NB Pro's running at max on both radiators all the time. I mean, I can cut them if I want with my fan controller but the fan noise just doesn't bother me...


----------



## BoredErica

Unless a test is going to test all the cards at identical clock speeds and voltage, we're not even getting close to a good comparison from card to card. It's possible to lower the fan speed with software...


----------



## hertz9753

Software... All of this is witch craft. Just having fun.


----------



## darealist

Where can we get thst inno3d beast. 4 celsius behind the gigabyte but extremely quieter. Yum.


----------



## skkane

I don't think they are in stock anywhere at the moment.

I can't wait any longer for it. Local shop is showing some stock finally. They have the Asus and Zotac reference versions (~920$ either one, nice prices we have) and i think i'm going to get one of them and upgrade to inno3d / asus / msi / giga when they hit the shelves.


----------



## kael13

All I want to know is whether the Classy will be as good an overclocker as the G1 but quieter.


----------



## nyk20z3

I keep hearing the word quiet, none of these fan set ups are going to be quiet at 55% or higher. Ive had a few high end air cooled cards and after 50% fan speed they get louder and louder.

Some just sound smoother then others imo!

All these cards are going to be close in performance and temps, and to be honest your temps will be based on ambient room temputure anyway.


----------



## BoredErica

Well, it is summer time right now... For me anyways.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I keep hearing the word quiet, none of these fan set ups are going to be quiet at 55% or higher. Ive had a few high end air cooled cards and after 50% fan speed they get louder and louder.
> 
> Some just sound smoother then others imo!
> 
> All these cards are going to be close in performance and temps, and to be honest your temps will be based on ambient room temputure anyway.


It's 250W gpu that get's closer to 350-400 when overclocked - you can't cool that quiently using air cooling.


----------



## nyk20z3

Its simple you want low temps then game with the AC on....


----------



## Olivon

*Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming 6 GB - TPU*



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/1.html


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming 6 GB - TPU*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/1.html


I just got one of those beasts myself. Mine boosts to 1367-1380 MHz straight out of the box, no overclocking or anything. It is indeed a monster.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

G1 version is £140 more than the reference deal I brought. £480 off ebay new, G1 ocuk £620 ;(


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't wait to see what Lightning and Classy can do!


----------



## scorpscarx

From TPU review about the voltage controller.

"Gigabyte is using the same NCP8114 voltage controller as on the GTX 980 Ti reference design. The controller has no support for I2C, so there is no advanced monitoring, but VID-based voltages can be monitored and controlled through NVIDIA's driver."

That's too bad, not that maxwell scales with volts anyway lol.

Depending on Fury and how soon the other models come out, really looking to maybe get a g1.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> G1 version is £140 more than the reference deal I brought. £480 off ebay new, G1 ocuk £620 ;(


OcUK is overpricing all their 980 Tis, probably due to a lack of stock. Either way, I'm not spending any cash there until they match Amazon pricing. Amazon has excellent customer relations and FREE delivery / so does eBuyer have FREE delivery. OcUK needs to get their act together.


----------



## kingduqc

http://www.ncix.com/detail/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-ti-c6-110041.htm?affiliate_id=45344&click_id=1302454716

should I pre-order, I'm out of gpu so I need a new one (canada) G1 seem great but it's not available.


----------



## hamzta09

Got the all clear so will turn in my 970s for a Gigabyte 980 Ti G1. Sadly no nailed date yet but ETA is 25th june.

Anyone know why Reference beats G1 in Project Cars @1080p?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/20.html


----------



## Yor_

Wanting one of those 980 Ti. When should the custom ASUS and MSIs arrive?


----------



## Thetbrett

seriously considering the EVGA Hybrid in sli. I always go reference sli, and have space, just, for two 120mm fans. Should be a little quieter than normal. Letr's wait to see if they are even released down here.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> seriously considering the EVGA Hybrid in sli. I always go reference sli, and have space, just, for two 120mm fans. Should be a little quieter than normal. Letr's wait to see if they are even released down here.


This is what I'd love to do also, although I think it'll be some time before I can afford two. And they don't seem to be in stock anywhere here either....


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Got the all clear so will turn in my 970s for a Gigabyte 980 Ti G1. Sadly no nailed date yet but ETA is 25th june.
> 
> Anyone know why Reference beats G1 in Project Cars @1080p?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/20.html


It's not really beating it. Judging by how the 980, 980 Ti, Titan X, and G1 980 all cap out at around the same number, I'm going to guess that's just a CPU bottleneck holding them all back.

The small disadvantage the G1 980Ti has is practically within a margin of error and might be caused by small simple differences between testing runs. Maybe the numbers for the G1 980Ti were just compared to older test numbers from the other cards and there was a very slight difference in background overhead or scene details causing a small CPU performance difference; meaning the G1 980 Ti just got bottlenecked a little harder.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Got the all clear so will turn in my 970s for a Gigabyte 980 Ti G1. Sadly no nailed date yet but ETA is 25th june.
> 
> Anyone know why Reference beats G1 in Project Cars @1080p?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/20.html


I just ordered 2x 980ti G1 last night from BHPHOTOVIDEO

looks like I bought the last 2 they had though.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1160257-REG/gigabyte_gv_n98tg1_gaming_6gd_geforce_gtx_980_ti.html


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Fury X is $649. [email protected]
:/


----------



## thrgk

and a release date of july 24th, woah thats long away. still no official benchmarks tho


----------



## Joe-Gamer

it was june 24th wasn't it?


----------



## BigMack70

Annnnd 980ti owners can rest easy. Nothing superlative coming from Fiji. And a paper launch as well.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> It's not really beating it. Judging by how the 980, 980 Ti, Titan X, and G1 980 all cap out at around the same number, I'm going to guess that's just a CPU bottleneck holding them all back.
> 
> The small disadvantage the G1 980Ti has is practically within a margin of error and might be caused by small simple differences between testing runs. Maybe the numbers for the G1 980Ti were just compared to older test numbers from the other cards and there was a very slight difference in background overhead or scene details causing a small CPU performance difference; meaning the G1 980 Ti just got bottlenecked a little harder.


I would have initially attributed that behavior to poor CPU scaling, and that's a logical conclusion if you see at how there's not real significant stratification until 2160P. 1080P, the 780Ti up to Titan X is fairly close, while 1440P you start to see _some_ separation.

TPU did not see real significant gains from changing a 4770K between 3.5 and 4.5Ghz, so TPU's test system only running at 4.2Ghz wasn't really a factor - as far as I can tell.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so its the 17th any info on lightning yet damnit im anxious to return my pny card already lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so its the 17th any info on lightning yet damnit im anxious to return my pny card already lol


It was already said at the 980Ti Launch that the Lightning will be coming in 2 months.


----------



## amlett

Mine arrived.

I'm gaming this evening, but until now, without touching volts or mems, 1500 on core at 1.19v. asic 74,6%

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7386388

Awsome card. Can't wait for EK blocks for pushing it properly


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Annnnd 980ti owners can rest easy. Nothing superlative coming from Fiji. And a paper launch as well.


$650 for Fury X. No resting easy until benchmarks on June 24.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> $650 for Fury X. No resting easy until benchmarks on June 24.


Ehh I'd be more worried about 550$ vanilla Fury

stock performance of X will probably be few % above Titan X but GCN usually clock into 1100-1200 Mhz range without insane voltage so fully overclocked it should end with virtual tie

Also Fury doesn't have HDMI 2.0 and proper DVI - so it rules out various Korean displays or old 30" 16:10 stuff as well as anyone who wanted to use 4K TV in the future

Now cheaper Fury might be more painfull as AMD will probably adjust clocks and how much shaders they cut to get really close to 980 ti


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Seriously, still no official US release date for the MSI gaming edition? I might just cave and get EVGA if we get no info in the next few days...


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It was already said at the 980Ti Launch that the Lightning will be coming in 2 months.


i didnt ask for the release date just more info on the card itself


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Annnnd 980ti owners can rest easy. Nothing superlative coming from Fiji. And a paper launch as well.


Haha, they can rest easy knowing they will have slower cards than Fury X!







Hard launch on June 24th btw...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Ehh I'd be more worried about 550$ vanilla Fury
> 
> stock performance of X will probably be few % above Titan X but GCN usually clock into 1100-1200 Mhz range without insane voltage so fully overclocked it should end with virtual tie
> 
> Also Fury doesn't have HDMI 2.0 and proper DVI - *so it rules out various Korean displays or old 30" 16:10 stuff* as well as anyone who wanted to use 4K TV in the future
> 
> Now cheaper Fury might be more painfull as AMD will probably adjust clocks and how much shaders they cut to get really close to 980 ti


I run two Achieva Shimian's and simply used active DP-DVI adapters when I had my 7970's...


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Korean displays need active dp2dvi adapters btw.


----------



## porro

When will there be a review of the MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G? Shops are listing it already, yet I can barely find any useful info.
I need to compare it with the G1...

Any news on the asus strix btw?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> When will there be a review of the MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G? Shops are listing it already, yet I can barely find any useful info.
> I need to compare it with the G1...
> 
> Any news on the asus strix btw?


Can't seem to find any reviews on it. I think best bet is a userbased experience on youtube. I am also trying to decide between MSI's Gaming and Gigabyte's G1.


----------



## scorpscarx

I'm guessing the msi gaming is out somewhere in EU only because you can't find it in the US.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> When will there be a review of the MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G? Shops are listing it already, yet I can barely find any useful info.
> I need to compare it with the G1...
> 
> Any news on the asus strix btw?


it's listed across various EU retailers, but you can only pre-order it. release date is around July 10th. so still a long way out, and we might not see reviews for that card for another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> it's listed across various EU retailers, but you can only pre-order it. release date is around June 10th. so still a long way out, and we might not see reviews for that card for another 3 weeks or so.


July you mean. Are you sure about that date?

Pff, that's such a long wait. I guess I'll go for the G1 then.

Any date on the strix?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> it's listed across various EU retailers, but you can only pre-order it. release date is around June 10th. so still a long way out, and we might not see reviews for that card for another 3 weeks or so.


Its June 19th now you know.

You meant July 10?

Anyway arrival for all the brands, in Sweden is ETA'd at July 2.


----------



## scorpscarx

One would think that since it's very similiar to the titan x pcb partners may have possibly had quite a while to work on their custom designs in order to get them out faster, but apparently not.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its June 19th now you know.
> 
> You meant July 10?
> 
> Anyway arrival for all the brands, in Sweden is ETA'd at July 2.


Yes, sorry, I meant July 10. I hope it's sooner rather than later, but overclockers.co.uk lists it for the 10th.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Hey everybody! The release date for the MSI 980 Ti will be on June 22nd and you can buy it from Amazon.co.uk*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/367/dp/B00ZPEAFXI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434757978&sr=8-1&keywords=MSI+GTX+980+Ti+GAMING+6G


----------



## cyph3rz

I like the *Palit JetStream GTX 980 Ti* but no info on release date yet.


----------



## sugalumps

^^ That is damn sexy, Palit finally upped there game. Their color scheme always was terrible.


----------



## barsh90

https://www.galaxstore.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=98IRH5DHF7HF&CartID=1

$699 and factory overclocked to 1291 MHz









"This product will ship 7-10-15 " DAMN IT!!









It's either, asus strix iii, lightning or this one. I guess the first one who releases will have my money.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.galaxstore.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=98IRH5DHF7HF&CartID=1
> 
> $699 and factory overclocked to 1291 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This product will ship 7-10-15 " DAMN IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's either, asus strix iii, lightning or this one. I guess the first one who releases will have my money.


Man that looks nice. Aesthetically, I am impossible to please, and I've seen 3 or 4 of these custom coolers than I like.

FWIW stock on Gigabyte G1 on newegg has been going in and out (but more in than out) for last 16 hours or so. If you are one of the folks trying to find one, might want to check there.

If I wasn't weary of the replacement only return policy (I'm not confident I'd be happy with it given some things I've seen about potential coil whine and noise), and the bad experience I had with premier, I'd pull the trigger. I chatted with Amazon yesterday, and they have no idea when they'll start stocking it. So now I'm torn between between rampant impatience and waiting (my guess) of a few weeks to a month for the Zon.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Man that looks nice. Aesthetically, I am impossible to please, and I've seen 3 or 4 of these custom coolers than I like.
> 
> FWIW stock on Gigabyte G1 on newegg has been going in and out (but more in than out) for last 16 hours or so. If you are one of the folks trying to find one, might want to check there.
> 
> If I wasn't weary of the replacement only return policy (I'm not confident I'd be happy with it given some things I've seen about potential coil whine and noise), and the bad experience I had with premier, I'd pull the trigger. I chatted with Amazon yesterday, and they have no idea when they'll start stocking it. So now I'm torn between between rampant impatience and waiting (my guess) of a few weeks to a month for the Zon.


Also a big reasaon I ain't grab two yesterday (including 1 limit) though I been waiting for what feels like forever to get my hands on one. I don't trust Newegg with my money and anything with coil whine would have to go back.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*


So like every other non-Ref model?


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Like a lot of other people I'm just waiting for the non-reference models to become available. I've been looking around to see if there's 1 thread somewhere compiling info on all the non-ref boards and can't seem to find such a thing yet. I would really like to give a card with a factory installed water block a shot. I have excellent cooling potential with my loop and I would like to make use of it with a card that can pull a bit of power







The liquid cooled HOF look promising with its 3 8-pins. So much white on that card throws me off a bit but I've got an LED strip running around the inside of my rig so hopefully I can make it look decent the easy way just by messing with the colors.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Hey everybody! The release date for the MSI 980 Ti will be on June 22nd and you can buy it from Amazon.co.uk*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/367/dp/B00ZPEAFXI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434757978&sr=8-1&keywords=MSI+GTX+980+Ti+GAMING+6G


i hope that date is correct


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So like every other non-Ref model?


Looks like it. I thought that was the base clock, turns out that it's actually Boost clock .
The gigabyte has the same factory clocks as this one. But this one has a custom PBC so this may reach higher user overclocks.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Looks like it. I thought that was the base clock, turns out that it's actually Boost clock .
> The gigabyte has the same factory clocks as this one. But this one has a custom PBC so this may reach higher user overclocks.


Hm? The Gigabyte G1 980 Ti also has a custom PCB.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Hm? The Gigabyte G1 980 Ti also has a custom PCB.


Is it? Oh well....
I would have pulled the trigger on the gigabyte if it weren't for the complains of being too noisy and coil whine.


----------



## barsh90

Look what i found out guys.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvE0PyDtGaI


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Look what i found out guys.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvE0PyDtGaI


Meh, 1499mhz was the highest i saw the core OC'd. Most stock cards can do that no problem with the right bios. Custom cards wont impress me until they start to break 1700mhz +. Im betting the 980Ti Strix will be the first to do that.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Meh, 1499mhz was the highest i saw the core OC'd. Most stock cards can do that no problem with the right bios. Custom cards wont impress me until they start to break 1700mhz +. Im betting the 980Ti Strix will be the first to do that.


yea, seems msi didn't try enough with the gaming edition. My current EVGA 980 TI SC has better 3dmark scores stock and overclocked.

Looks that it's either going to be lighting, Strix or the HOF for me. The HOF is priced at $699, so i have a feeling the strix will be priced in that range as well. Not sure about the lightning tho, they always seem to be in the same price as the classy and kinpin.


----------



## barsh90

Looks that the MSI gaming 980 gtx ti is already up for sale at http://www.gamedude.com.au/


----------



## neonash67

could purchase the msi 980ti gaming 6g since early this week now in Australia was waiting for reveiws


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> yea, seems msi didn't try enough with the gaming edition. My current EVGA 980 TI SC has better 3dmark scores stock and overclocked.
> 
> Looks that it's either going to be lighting, Strix or the HOF for me. The HOF is priced at $699, so i have a feeling the strix will be priced in that range as well. Not sure about the lightning tho, they always seem to be in the same price as the classy and kinpin.


Why not the Classified, out of interest? Not expecting it to be as good a performer?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Meh, 1499mhz was the highest i saw the core OC'd. Most stock cards can do that no problem with the right bios. Custom cards wont impress me until they start to break 1700mhz +. Im betting the 980Ti Strix will be the first to do that.


Most people buying custom cards don't buy them for craziest possible overclocks, as long as I get around 1500Mhz stable with decent temps and cooler not sounding like a jet taking off I'll be happy.

I'm not sure why people think Strix is better than other custom cards? Where did this hype/misconception come from? Strix is same level card as Gigabyte G1 Gaming, and MSI GAMING. If you want MSI Lightning like card from Asus that's ROG Matrix series, not Strix.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Most people buying custom cards don't buy them for craziest possible overclocks, as long as I get around 1500Mhz stable with decent temps and cooler not sounding like a jet taking off I'll be happy.
> 
> I'm not sure why people think Strix is better than other custom cards? Where did this hype/misconception come from? Strix is same level card as Gigabyte G1 Gaming, and MSI GAMING. If you want MSI Lightning like card from Asus that's ROG Matrix series, not Strix.


the strix did well because shamino had voltage tool and bios out for it so 1600 1700 on ice water was easy


----------



## nyk20z3

Only cards i want to see are the Strix,Lighting and Matrix.

Classy's don't do anything for me anymore!


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Why not the Classified, out of interest? Not expecting it to be as good a performer?


Had bad experience with evga in the past. Even my current 980 gtx ti SC(only a temporally card until i get my custom sli set) Has coil whine, weird fan sound with low RPMs.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so why are everyone compareing the strix to these cards and NOT the POSIEDEN? are they the exact same card with a intergrated water cooler?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so why are everyone compareing the strix to these cards and NOT the POSIEDEN? are they the exact same card with a intergrated water cooler?


PCB's will be similar, the Poseidon only makes sense if you want a PNP solution to WC your gpu. I even like it because i get the benefits of WC temps and the look of the stock cooler.Its a niche card because most people who WC want to use a full block, the Poseidon performs very well from all the charts ive seen and temps are far superior to air.


----------



## scorpscarx

Man the wait for the lightning, classy, hof, matrix, msi gaming, strix and fury x reviews is really starting to eat away at me







.


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Man the wait for the lightning, classy, hof, matrix, msi gaming, strix and fury x reviews is really starting to eat away at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I feel ya brotha! I just wanna buy two!!!


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> I feel ya brotha! I just wanna buy two!!!


I wonder how much they charge to import across the pond







. I'd be content with a msi gaming.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/367/dp/B00ZPEAFXI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1434911240&sr=8-4&keywords=980+ti#productDetails


----------



## dVeLoPe

no you wont.

MSi LiGHTNiNG OR FAIL


----------



## kingduqc

http://www.drako.it/drako_catalog/product_info.php?products_id=16634

June 26 for the release of the strix?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> no you wont.
> 
> MSi LiGHTNiNG OR FAIL


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo the wait is killing me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> http://www.drako.it/drako_catalog/product_info.php?products_id=16634
> 
> June 26 for the release of the strix?


Even asus seems to think that a three fan cooler is needed for this card







. That would narrow it down to the G1, strix, matrix, or lightning if you justified from that perpective.


----------



## Serandur

I love being a Windforce fan right now; we got our shiny custom 980 Tis so much earlier.


----------



## cyph3rz

Hey everyone for those of you who don't know already, if you want to order the MSI 980 Ti from Amazon UK you'll have to open a new account with them. Amazon UK is independent from Amazon USA.


----------



## Chargeit

Any idea which 980 ti's have dual DVI? I know the GB one does, but, other then that? Was planning on the Asus STRIX, but, I need dual DVI connections and a HDMI.


----------



## cadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Any idea which 980 ti's have dual DVI? I know the GB one does, but, other then that? Was planning on the Asus STRIX, but, I need dual DVI connections and a HDMI.


If they're anything like the 980's only the GB model will have dual DVI.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Any idea which 980 ti's have dual DVI? I know the GB one does, but, other then that? Was planning on the Asus STRIX, but, I need dual DVI connections and a HDMI.


EVGA may come out with a 2 D-DVI Classified.


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Hey everyone for those of you who don't know already, if you want to order the MSI 980 Ti from Amazon UK you'll have to open a new account with them. Amazon UK is independent from Amazon USA.


That's just not true. I can use my amazon account with any site, be it .com, .co.uk, .it, .de, .fr and so on.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That's just not true. I can use my amazon account with any site, be it .com, .co.uk, .it, .de, .fr and so on.


Oh maybe you have Prime. I don't. I had to create a separate account for Amazon UK.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Why not the Classified, out of interest? Not expecting it to be as good a performer?


A lot of benchers are playing a wait and see game due to two reasons:

- Classified and kingpins might be released at the same time
- lack of performance in combination with the sheer price difference between them and reference with the gm204. Oh and release was too far from GM204 launch and waterblocks weren't available for a really long time. Did I mention their poor performance they had in relation to the sheer increase in price?


----------



## dVeLoPe

g1 is nice looking
HOF is BEAUTIFUL

screw classy and kpe this round

so its either lightning or posieden unless theirs more competition not mention above??

what is this matrix i hear of


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> g1 is nice looking
> HOF is BEAUTIFUL
> 
> screw classy and kpe this round
> 
> so its either lightning or posieden unless theirs more competition not mention above??
> 
> what is this matrix i hear of


Ares, not Matrix. Don't worry, I get them confused too. Matrix is just a run of the mill card, but the Ares is Asus' AMD side of watercooled cards. For the 200 series they went with a single slot, full block dual GPU card. Before that it was a 7970x2 (I don't know why they didn't call it a 7990) with a CLC.





Dat price tag though....









Otherwise you have it wrapped up for the premium 980ti's. I'm itching to see what they've got also.


----------



## Rei86

Kind of sucks that Asus's MARS series has fallen to the wayside.


----------



## Glottis

i think many people are underestimating MSI 980Ti Gaming. if 980 reviews are of any indication (which they should be since coolers are the same), MSI Gaming is a much quieter card while having same cooling performance as G1. also, W1zzard of TPU who's in the process of reviewing other 980Ti non refs also confirmed that 980Ti G1 is one of the noisiest non ref cards out there.


----------



## Exilon

I wouldn't doubt that the 980 Ti G1 is noisy. The G1 cooler is based on the 780 GHz cooler with minor modifications. The GHz cooler can get rather loud while playing Witcher 3...

From what I see, the side shroud attachments restrict the airflow over the fins. Also, the first 1/3 of the card has a lot more structure than radiator since it has to house the 6 heat pipes. All of this is packed into a 2 slot design... If it were 2.5 slots, it would be much better at dealing with the massive factory overclock.

But in its defense, it does have a massive factory overclock...

So the only reasonable thing to do is buy the G1 for the custom PCB and strap a CLC to it


----------



## Rei86

What is everyone's hard-on for the Gigabyte G1 in this thread







? Aesthetically it isn't anything special and nothing about it screams "I'M AHEAD OF THE PACK."

Is the card actually deserving all these people pawing away at it? I mean Gigabyte has never been ahead of the pack of nvidia cards like MSI/Asus/EVGA and now since the 600 series Galaxy with the HOFs. Hell I would even say ZOTAC has been stepping up there game since the 700 series with the AMP and the ArcticStorm.


----------



## cstkl1

Zotac Amp Extreme. They started production already.
July 11th Nvidia Having a 980ti Gamer Launch in malaysia. Heard thr card will be there.

Monsta size


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> What is everyone's hard-on for the Gigabyte G1 in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Aesthetically it isn't anything special and nothing about it screams "I'M AHEAD OF THE PACK."
> 
> Is the card actually deserving all these people pawing away at it? I mean Gigabyte has never been ahead of the pack of nvidia cards like MSI/Asus/EVGA and now since the 600 series Galaxy with the HOFs. Hell I would even say ZOTAC has been stepping up there game since the 700 series with the AMP and the ArcticStorm.


It's because, at the moment, out of the box, it's about 10% faster than the next card..it's the fastest single-gpu card out, THAT will end soon though...


----------



## BoredErica

Isn't the EVGA air cooler just meh?


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> What is everyone's hard-on for the Gigabyte G1 in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Aesthetically it isn't anything special and nothing about it screams "I'M AHEAD OF THE PACK."


You mean other than it literally being ahead of the pack in release timing for custom models? First to release means it's first to be definitively reviewed, bought, and talked about.

Aesthetics are subjective and I think its brushed metal shroud is gorgeous, though I prefer its predecessor (the 780 GHz). The black and white/silver color's pretty simple and nice for a lot of builds and it's got configurable LED colors.
Quote:


> Is the card actually deserving all these people pawing away at it? I mean Gigabyte has never been ahead of the pack of nvidia cards like MSI/Asus/EVGA and now since the 600 series Galaxy with the HOFs. Hell I would even say ZOTAC has been stepping up there game since the 700 series with the AMP and the ArcticStorm.


Say what about EVGA? Gigabyte's Maxwell cards are definitely better than what EVGA are offering in the same price range. EVGA 970/980s were received pretty poorly at release and the G1 970s/980s were competing with the MSI models for the fastest of the near-release, non-premium custom models.

I distinctly recall the Strix 980/970 being well-regarded for being quiet, but not quite as high-clocking. The Strix 980 Ti however looks like a beast, but it's still not here.

Little doubt the MSI Lightning and HOF 980 Ti will be at a level above, but they're releasing later and will cost more so...

In short, I don't expect the G1 980 Ti to be the best, but it's no slouch either and as of now, it's pretty much the fastest card out there. I love the aesthetics personally. The card could be quieter and I'd like it more if it were a 2.5/3 slot design, but otherwise it's still pretty great.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Zotac Amp Extreme. They started production already.
> July 11th Nvidia Having a 980ti Gamer Launch in malaysia. Heard thr card will be there.
> 
> Monsta size


Aren't their standard Zotac Amps (not the extreme) binned though? So they purposely gimp overclocking potential on the standard AMP?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Aren't their standard Zotac Amps (not the extreme) binned though? So they purposely gimp overclocking potential on the standard AMP?


No zotacs are binned afaik but out of 10 cards i bought from them only one was 6x. Rest were all 7x,8x . Thats i prefer them n they have 5 years warantty here.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No zotacs are binned afaik but out of 10 cards i bought from them only one was 6x. Rest were all 7x,8x . Thats i prefer them n they have 5 years warantty here.


Well damn... I should have pre-ordered that Zotac AMP! from OcUK for £500... their loss. Should have waited until the Fury X release. Guess my money's going to Amazon.

Especially when OcUK charge more than £550 for the reference cards (which is just stupid considering MSRP is actually £550 on every other website).


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Oh maybe you have Prime. I don't. I had to create a separate account for Amazon UK.


Nope, no Prime. I registered my account on amazon.it and I can login just fine anywhere, they use openID or a variant of it I believe.

On another note, I too am waiting for Classy. I'll be building my new rig in September/October so plenty of time for it to come out, I'm waiting also for that 21:9 G-sync monitor and Skylake


----------



## amlett

1550/8000 FS run
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5179837


----------



## Glottis

new review *EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ 6 GB*

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/

still waiting for MSI GAMING review


----------



## scorpscarx

Other than it showing 6C different temps over G1 at load with stock settings, here's the last sentence of his review ;p, hurry up and wait some more.
Quote:


> You definitely shouldn't rush your buying decisions now to, rather, wait another week until all the details are known.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.sweclockers.com/test/20703-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-ti-g1-gaming/7#content

980 Ti G1 ~50 decibel outside case.. dat fan noise


----------



## VoodooRampage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> new review *EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ 6 GB*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/
> 
> still waiting for MSI GAMING review


Here's a review in spanish.









http://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2015/06/review-msi-geforce-gtx-980ti-gaming-6g/


----------



## Glottis

thanks for the link. they didn't compare it to reference or G1 but i still found some useful information.


----------



## kingduqc

I have to buy an active adapter for fury x, how much is that?


----------



## scorpscarx

Some pics from that review of the MSI gaming showing the 10 phase and military class components. Looking good.


----------



## szeged

8+2 phase is pretty crazy for a card that is probably voltage locked under 1.3 lol. Hope there is a way to unlock it.

also that "military components" is one of the biggest marketing lols ever from the big companies imo.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 8+2 phase is pretty crazy for a card that is probably voltage locked under 1.3 lol. Hope there is a way to unlock it.
> 
> also that "military components" is one of the biggest marketing lols ever from the big companies imo.


Totally, but it's fun to say lol, marketing successful.


----------



## Exilon

8+2 is definitely overkill..

But that mid-plate and vrm heatsink is pretty much ready for a universal water block or kraken G10. Just pop the main heat sink off, strap a 92mm fan to it, and you're ready to go. It doesn't even have that protrusion on the mid plate that blocks some water blocks and most CLCs (COUGH EVGA).

A definite plus in my book.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> new review *EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ 6 GB*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/
> 
> still waiting for MSI GAMING review


Awesome. I'm so much happier with my purchase now.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> You mean other than it literally being ahead of the pack in release timing for custom models? First to release means it's first to be definitively reviewed, bought, and talked about.
> 
> Aesthetics are subjective and I think its brushed metal shroud is gorgeous, though I prefer its predecessor (the 780 GHz). The black and white/silver color's pretty simple and nice for a lot of builds and it's got configurable LED colors.
> Say what about EVGA? Gigabyte's Maxwell cards are definitely better than what EVGA are offering in the same price range. EVGA 970/980s were received pretty poorly at release and the G1 970s/980s were competing with the MSI models for the fastest of the near-release, non-premium custom models.
> 
> I distinctly recall the Strix 980/970 being well-regarded for being quiet, but not quite as high-clocking. The Strix 980 Ti however looks like a beast, but it's still not here.
> 
> Little doubt the MSI Lightning and HOF 980 Ti will be at a level above, but they're releasing later and will cost more so...
> 
> In short, I don't expect the G1 980 Ti to be the best, but it's no slouch either and as of now, it's pretty much the fastest card out there. I love the aesthetics personally. The card could be quieter and I'd like it more if it were a 2.5/3 slot design, but otherwise it's still pretty great.


You know I meant in terms of its performance. And its pretty meh so far.

Yes aesthetics is subjective, and up to the individual.

EVGA is and has always been good. They have never been truly avoid all, and even if the performance has been lackluster at times its people buying crap like the SC/SSC complaining about it on the normal end. High End people are usually nitpicking away at this and that on Classy's and now KINGPINS.

Asus pretty much "won" the maxwell game with there STRIX cards. Sure the MSI Gaming cooler ran a 1 or 2dB quieter but the STRIX was the overall best 980 on the market.

I just found it odd with all these people going googoogaga over just a avg card. And I was wondering if the Gigabyte had actually stepped up there game. Guess not.


----------



## Exilon

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889

Limit 1 per customer. Heh.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## TwinTurbo

Ordered the MSI Gaming. My MSI 970 won me over with great performance and quality, so I figured I would give MSI another shot.


----------



## hamzta09

I'll be swapping in my 970s for the MSI. Cant go Gigabyte, too noisy and I already have MSI boards and its the same cooler on the Ti. Performane SLI 970 vs 980 Ti (MSI/Giga etc) is basicly the same.


----------



## [seandotcom]

patiently waiting for 980 Ti STRIX before i pull the trigger on anything...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

WHile I love the 980Ti I wonder if it is really such a good idea to invest in more 28nm tech? I mean, Titan X, Fury series and 980Ti of course. Most of the guys going for these cards are coming from pretty high end stuff anyway (like Titans, 980's, 780Ti's or 290X's anyway) which should easily hold you over until the real exciting stuff comes next year. Obviously, there are those that always have to get whatever is new and that's fine but it seems to me that the real smart money is on 14nm/16nm FINFET and HBM2, especially because we are likely just 12-16 months out. Even the small chip GP204 (or whatever they call it) will absolutely destroy the 980Ti in every single way. You could argue that that is the case with any new hardware but you would be wrong. When the 980 came out it was barely 5-10% faster than GK110 cards it replaced and that is quite obviously because it was still 28nm. With Pascal we are looking at half the process size which will be an even more significant performance increase than we saw going from Fermi to Kepler (or should be anyway). Add in HBM2 with massively high bandwidths and capacities and the stage is set for a slaughter of all of the very best 28nm cards. Of course those few that seem to have unlimited $$$ (Szeged I'm looking at you) will get whatever is new but for me, I just don't see the sense in jettisoning these Titans for more 28nm stuff. I personally will likely wait for big Pascal or whatever 14nm big GCN card AMD cooks up. The jump should be monumental.

All that said, right now is the present and I am totally jealous of all you Titan X and 980Ti owners enjoying crazy 28nm performance. Especially when the Lightning comes which has always been my very favorite of the non-reference designs...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Anyone have news on 980ti Classified from EVGA? might just grab a pair of those.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Probably in a month or so I would guess on the Classy. It sucks that the two best of the best (Classy and Lightning) always come so long after release of a new card...


----------



## darealist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Anyone have news on 980ti Classified from EVGA? might just grab a pair of those.


July 3. Same price as 980ti Hybrid.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> WHile I love the 980Ti I wonder if it is really such a good idea to invest in more 28nm tech? I mean, Titan X, Fury series and 980Ti of course. Most of the guys going for these cards are coming from pretty high end stuff anyway (like Titans, 980's, 780Ti's or 290X's anyway) which should easily hold you over until the real exciting stuff comes next year. Obviously, there are those that always have to get whatever is new and that's fine but it seems to me that the real smart money is on 14nm/16nm FINFET and HBM2, especially because we are likely just 12-16 months out. Even the small chip GP204 (or whatever they call it) will absolutely destroy the 980Ti in every single way. You could argue that that is the case with any new hardware but you would be wrong. When the 980 came out it was barely 5-10% faster than GK110 cards it replaced and that is quite obviously because it was still 28nm. With Pascal we are looking at half the process size which will be an even more significant performance increase than we saw going from Fermi to Kepler (or should be anyway). Add in HBM2 with massively high bandwidths and capacities and the stage is set for a slaughter of all of the very best 28nm cards. Of course those few that seem to have unlimited $$$ (Szeged I'm looking at you) will get whatever is new but for me, I just don't see the sense in jettisoning these Titans for more 28nm stuff. I personally will likely wait for big Pascal or whatever 14nm big GCN card AMD cooks up. The jump should be monumental.
> 
> All that said, right now is the present and I am totally jealous of all you Titan X and 980Ti owners enjoying crazy 28nm performance. Especially when the Lightning comes which has always been my very favorite of the non-reference designs...


I've jumped around a lot with 28nm GPUs and I can assure you, the 980 Ti feels worth it (so long as Nvidia don't start gimping it next year, anyway







). The stage for small-die 16/14nm GPUs at some unspecified point at least a year away is set, but 980 Ti level performance is absolutely perfect for 1440p and 60 FPS right now in a way the 780, 980, 290X, etc. just didn't do. Personally, this year is the best gaming year we've had in a long while, too, imo and I'm getting my money's worth out of the card. Arkham Knight is releasing in a few minutes, TW3 was last month (and I waited for the 980 Ti to really get into it, which was worth it), Fallout 4 is coming out later this year, GTA V launched on PC earlier this year, Oculus Rift's consumer version is launching early next year (before Pascal and Arctic Islands) iirc, etc.

About Pascal and Arctic Islands, I wouldn't get anyone's hopes up of more than a 40-50% jump with those first-generation flagship parts because they will be tiny dies and AMD gave us a standard 2x efficiency goal target (meaning the high-end die we'll eventually get from them on 16/14nm should be at max around 2x performance, limiting how strong the mid-tier flagship can be). And the 980 Ti as it is jumps ahead of the 980 by ~37.5% clock for clock and even higher relative to the other parts in the 980's performance tier.

The 980 Ti trounces everything that came before it similarly as I expect next year's small-die flagships to trounce the 980 Ti (~40-50% more performance). Subsequently, the high-end dies following in 2017 or so should also obsolete the small-die flagships before them by the same degree and then Nvidia have the enigmatic Volta thrown into the mix. The end-result is a steady stream of performance improvement from here until at least 2017 with each jump being arguably worth waiting for.

I personally get a lot of nerdy joy from owning only big-die GPUs, so a bi-generational upgrade path from big die to big die is in my future. Teething issues and the uncertainty of the first FinFET GPUs don't interest me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

See, I think GK110 still offers perfect 1440p performance (at least OG Titans with unlocked voltage control) especially in SLI. There are very few games at 1440p that I can't get over 60FPS on my setup and I just don't see the need (purely gaming wise) to move to GM200. Now benching is another matter and I would absolutely LOVE a pair of Titan X's for that purpose but I am making child support payments these days so the viability of spending thousands just to get high Valley scores has been all but nixed (I suppose if I sold my ZX-6R I could build a mighty bad ass bench rig but I love riding too much)...

By all means though, congrats on the G1. A couple of years ago I'd be right there with ya!


----------



## scorpscarx

My justification basically echoes Serandur's, and It's nice to think of it like this: I'd rather own the most refined tech of the previous style rather than the first batch of the new(stacked memory, next to die placement, smaller form factors, 16 and 14). I'll most likely go with the MSI G6 pretty soon here never had a msi card, and just came from a strix.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> See, I think GK110 still offers perfect 1440p performance (at least OG Titans with unlocked voltage control) especially in SLI. There are very few games at 1440p that I can't get over 60FPS on my setup and I just don't see the need (purely gaming wise) to move to GM200. Now benching is another matter and I would absolutely LOVE a pair of Titan X's for that purpose but I am making child support payments these days so the viability of spending thousands just to get high Valley scores has been all but nixed (I suppose if I sold my ZX-6R I could build a mighty bad ass bench rig but I love riding too much)...
> 
> By all means though, congrats on the G1. A couple of years ago I'd be right there with ya!


SLI's a different ballgame, of course. If the games you want high performance for work well with SLI, I agree there's no reason to upgrade (especially with 6 GB GK110s). The vast majority of games of course work perfectly fine with even a single at 1440p, but there are always those few new and demanding exceptions. For the vast majority of what most of us play, new GPUs of any kind of feel like a waste completely.









It's just a matter of what playing the latest AAA games at certain settings, downsampling everything, avoiding SLI, or benchmarking (as you said) are worth to someone I suppose. Only a handful of games/applications even practically benefit from the upgrade right now; I just really like those games.

Everyone goes through different periods of financial responsibility in life, it's perfectly understandable that priorities shift around. Honestly, the urge to upgrade in this performance/pricing tier is because we can or want to, not because it's close to necessary or even responsible.







For most PC gamers with a sane budget, something this expensive is probably a bad idea regardless of what's coming; too susceptible to value drops.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[seandotcom]*
> 
> patiently waiting for 980 Ti STRIX before i pull the trigger on anything...


Same here.


----------



## carlhil2

MC is very competitive when it comes to cpu/mobo combo prices, or, even just the cpu, but, their gpu prices, Lol..I am just buggin' because that's where I am waiting to buy my cards from..


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> MC is very competitive when it comes to cpu/mobo combo prices, or, even just the cpu, but, their gpu prices, Lol..I am just buggin' because that's where I am waiting to buy my cards from..


You aren't kidding at all. Last year I almost took a flight to a microcenter to buy something, flying to MC and buying the product would of almost been cheaper than buying it online


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> MC is very competitive when it comes to cpu/mobo combo prices, or, even just the cpu, but, their gpu prices, Lol..I am just buggin' because that's where I am waiting to buy my cards from..


I just have them price match Amazon or Newegg, whichever is cheapest. Never had a problem getting them to do it


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I just have them price match Amazon or Newegg, whichever is cheapest. Never had a problem getting them to do it


Same here... One problem one time with the store in Overland Park KS not matching the price of a SSD but every other time for anything else they always willingly price match.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


very nice, no coil whine.


----------



## barsh90

Any news on the release of the strix 3? The wait is killing me.


----------



## JimmyWild

I upgraded from 2x 780TI classified to 2x 980TI SC last night. What a difference!

TL;DR
780TI - 10045
980TI - 13345

Under water and OC'd as best as I could (about 15%) I saw a Firestrike Extreme score of 10045 with the 780TIs. The 980TIs running on stock air and no OC ran 13345 in Firestrike Extreme. Judging by the graph, looks like the 980TIs hit the thermal wall and throttled. So once i get them under water they'll perform better. I did a search for 780TI vs 980TI and didn't see much on these forums. So thought I'd throw this out here.

Overall the benchmark ran much much smoother. So I'm very happy with the upgrade.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Anyone have news on 980ti Classified from EVGA? might just grab a pair of those.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> July 3. Same price as 980ti Hybrid.


Source?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> You aren't kidding at all. Last year I almost took a flight to a microcenter to buy something, flying to MC and buying the product would of almost been cheaper than buying it online


You need a friend who lives by a Micro Center.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Source?


Overclockers.co.uk has them up for pre-order.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Overclockers.co.uk has them up for pre-order.


Let's hope so then 

The 980 classy is ~150€ more than the normal model. If the 980 Ti is the same price as the Hybrid one it is only ~100€ more.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Let's hope so then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 980 classy is ~150€ more than the normal model. If the 980 Ti is the same price as the Hybrid one it is only ~100€ more.


Do you mean on EVGA's site?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Do you mean on EVGA's site?


Yes, there's a shop in Italy that always sells with the same prices listed there so I use it as reference.


----------



## criminal

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889


----------



## hamzta09

Shop requests I send in my 2 970s in advance, so they can "check" em, before sending out a 980 Ti, so Im wondering, is a 750 Ti worth buying as temp GPU?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Shop requests I send in my 2 970s in advance, so they can "check" em, before sending out a 980 Ti, so Im wondering, is a 750 Ti worth buying as temp GPU?


Yea, not bad having something like the 750 ti around as a back up. Also makes a good HTPC card. I'd get one that doesn't require a PCI-E cable.


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Yes, there's a shop in Italy that always sells with the same prices listed there so I use it as reference.


could you link that store for me please.
It's like a 15h drive from where I am, but I might consider that since local stores are totally going bonkers round here lately


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*


2 980Tis for 1080p.







CPU bottleneck galore. At least use a more demanding game, lol.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 2 980Tis for 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU bottleneck galore. At least use a more demanding game, lol.


Some people have 144hz monitors..


----------



## barsh90

The strix is up for preorder on https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-372-AS

The website shows a ETA: 10/07/15 ....


----------



## Phaster89

i know it's a bit off topic but is the dc3 cooler gonna trickle down to the 980 and 970?


----------



## barsh90

GO go go

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500378&cm_re=GTX_980_Ti-_-14-500-378-_-Product


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> GO go go
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500378&cm_re=GTX_980_Ti-_-14-500-378-_-Product


Zotac really making a name for themselves, huh?


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Zotac really making a name for themselves, huh?


Release Date: 07/18/2015

Is it just not releasing in canada or this is a preorder?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500379&cm_re=980ti-_-14-500-379-_-Product


----------



## DFroN

OCUK now selling reference 980Ti's at same cost as Fury X (£509.99)

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=1914&subid=1402


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> could you link that store for me please.
> It's like a 15h drive from where I am, but I might consider that since local stores are totally going bonkers round here lately


I sent you a PM









On another note, I have seen a few Fury X benchmarks/reviews. Not that impressed so far, more like the opposite.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

No classy benchmarks yet?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No classy benchmarks yet?


It isn't even out yet


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> It isn't even out yet


I know, but reviewers usually have them a week before. Assuming the July 2 is the actual release date.


----------



## darealist

Thanks to mediocre AMD, 980ti will now sellout like crazy. Buy em quick.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> Thanks to mediocre AMD, 980ti will now sellout like crazy. Buy em quick.


I wouldn't be quick to judge.


----------



## [seandotcom]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> The strix is up for preorder on https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-372-AS
> 
> The website shows a ETA: 10/07/15 ....


that's basically 2 weeks from now. not terrible assuming those specs are correct, seems like a beast card


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I wouldn't be quick to judge.


Actually you would be.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> OCUK now selling reference 980Ti's at same cost as Fury X (£509.99)
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=1914&subid=1402


I'd rather pay the extra £40 and get an EVGA one with 5 years instead from a reliable reseller like Amazon (which do a no questions asked RMA process). Gibbo's being a right nonce right now with the pricing of the Fury X at £600+. No other website is doing these shady tactics. Have a look at the thread: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18678132


----------



## cyph3rz

I see the Inno3D 980Ti Herculez is in stock for £524.99 which is = $822USD at Overclockers UK if anyone is interested. I kinda like the rugged look.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-055-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402


----------



## cyph3rz

My mistake in the previous post it's $822 not $588. I converted Euros instead of British pounds at first.


----------



## mouacyk

Probably first MSI GTX 980 TI 6G Gaming review:

http://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2015/06/review-msi-geforce-gtx-980ti-gaming-6g/



4K and 1080p, don't see any 1440p benchmarks.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Probably first MSI GTX 980 TI 6G Gaming review:
> 
> http://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2015/06/review-msi-geforce-gtx-980ti-gaming-6g/
> 
> 
> 
> 4K and 1080p, don't see any 1440p benchmarks.


----------



## hanzy

Is there an ETA on the reference EVGA Hydrocoppers?

Now the fury has dropped and there are not any real price drops I am itching to buy.
Considering just getting two Titan X blocks...thoughts?


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> WHile I love the 980Ti I wonder if it is really such a good idea to invest in more 28nm tech? I mean, Titan X, Fury series and 980Ti of course. Most of the guys going for these cards are coming from pretty high end stuff anyway (like Titans, 980's, 780Ti's or 290X's anyway) which should easily hold you over until the real exciting stuff comes next year. Obviously, there are those that always have to get whatever is new and that's fine but it seems to me that the real smart money is on 14nm/16nm FINFET and HBM2, especially because we are likely just 12-16 months out. Even the small chip GP204 (or whatever they call it) will absolutely destroy the 980Ti in every single way. You could argue that that is the case with any new hardware but you would be wrong. When the 980 came out it was barely 5-10% faster than GK110 cards it replaced and that is quite obviously because it was still 28nm. With Pascal we are looking at half the process size which will be an even more significant performance increase than we saw going from Fermi to Kepler (or should be anyway). Add in HBM2 with massively high bandwidths and capacities and the stage is set for a slaughter of all of the very best 28nm cards. Of course those few that seem to have unlimited $$$ (Szeged I'm looking at you) will get whatever is new but for me, I just don't see the sense in jettisoning these Titans for more 28nm stuff. I personally will likely wait for big Pascal or whatever 14nm big GCN card AMD cooks up. The jump should be monumental.
> 
> All that said, right now is the present and I am totally jealous of all you Titan X and 980Ti owners enjoying crazy 28nm performance. Especially when the Lightning comes which has always been my very favorite of the non-reference designs...


Think about it from a different perspective. AMD is so far behind, Nvidia might start adopting Intel's "tick-tock" strategy for their GPU's. Pascal may just be a "tick," offering 5-10% more IPC via a die shrink and HBM, since the Maxwell architecture is already ahead of AMD and doesn't need major tweaking. Why spend billions on R&D for a new architecture when they can release a "tick" and still win market share?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Is there an ETA on the reference EVGA Hydrocoppers?


The show up for a few minutes every couple of days on the EVGA site. Put in an email request and don't get far away from your buy button.


----------



## Chargeit

I didn't think about it at first, but, my Benq XL2420Z can be connected by DP. I won't need to get a 980 ti with 2 dvi to keep my triple screens connected.

I was hoping someone could answer a question for me. I've never looked into a Display Port cable before. This should work right?

http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B005H3Q59U/ref=pd_bxgy_147_text_y


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I didn't think about it at first, but, my Benq XL2420Z can be connected by DP. I won't need to get a 980 ti with 2 dvi to keep my triple screens connected.
> 
> I was hoping someone could answer a question for me. I've never looked into a Display Port cable before. This should work right?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B005H3Q59U/ref=pd_bxgy_147_text_y


It should work just fine.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It should work just fine.


Hey thanks. Ordered one off Newegg for $9.98 shipped.

Now just to wait for the Asus Strix to be released.


----------



## szeged

Cable matters cable isn't dp certified if that matters to you. I almost ordered one but went with accell instead for like $4 more.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Cable matters cable isn't dp certified if that matters to you. I almost ordered one but went with accell instead for like $4 more.


I picked up this one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812423119

I didn't realize they had a dp certification. I hadn't put much thought into DP connections before realizing I had the option of using it on this BenQ monitor.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Cable matters cable isn't dp certified if that matters to you. I almost ordered one but went with accell instead for like $4 more.


I have a 3ft DP from cable matters, am I missing something? Seems to do [email protected] 144hz just fine.


----------



## szeged

I'm sure they work just fine, it has like 700 positive reviews on amazon lol. It just doesn't meet the displayport certification standards I guess. Or they never tried to get it in the first place.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> Think about it from a different perspective. AMD is so far behind, Nvidia might start adopting Intel's "tick-tock" strategy for their GPU's. Pascal may just be a "tick," offering 5-10% more IPC via a die shrink and HBM, since the Maxwell architecture is already ahead of AMD and doesn't need major tweaking. Why spend billions on R&D for a new architecture when they can release a "tick" and still win market share?


AMD is not that far behind at the high end. Fury X is certainly competitive with 980Ti, at least at stock. Nvidia enjoys no where near the dominance over AMD that Intel does for instance. If they just offer 10% performance increase over Maxwell next year they will get smoked by AMD's FINFET cards...


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Fury X is certainly competitive with 980Ti, at least at stock.


?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Fury X is certainly competitive with 980Ti, at least at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Must be a language barrier for sure. I could swear he said the Fury X was competitive.


----------



## Kommanche

Got my hands on an MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming edition. Loving it so far!


----------



## iateab

Just got an EVGA reference board. Unsurprisingly it blows my gtx 580 out of the water. Just gotta wait for my EK wb and backplate to arrive for maximal pwnage.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Must be a language barrier for sure. I could swear he said the Fury X was competitive.


Yep, that's what I said. And it is...


----------



## TheChris2233

Has anybody tested how much noise goes down and temps going up when turning down gigabyte G1 fans? I am looking at getting that or evga acx with backplate. Reviews indicate evga is less clock speed for less noise and slightly higher temps. I want to know if the G1 fans / clocks could be adjusted to get similar. (I like the G1 card better so far but really don't like noise and don't mind sacrificing performance for quietness)


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, that's what I said. And it is...


But it has less RAM, doesn't overclock as well, and gets beat in almost all benches at stock, and of course overclocked @ the same price.

Competitive? Maybe. But the 980TI is superior.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommanche*
> 
> Got my hands on an MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming edition. Loving it so far!


Same. Picked up the MSI GTX Ti Gaming 6G and it's great. replaced two R9 290s and I'm scoring just a bit shy of them on my benches so far. Attila Total War is just a better experience on this card for example. It's really working out well, even at the extreme settings. Averaging about 46 fps; which, for a game like Total War 1080P maxed out, is pretty damn good.

I also did a moderate OC to 1430 on the core with Afterburner. Didn't touch anything else, except to customize fan profile. It's working great with that OC and maxing out in the high 60's for temp in a 80F room with no AC. Cut the heat output of my GPU(s) about in half.

It's very quiet too and I've had NO Coil whine and I'm pretty sensitive to it.


----------



## Glottis

so far i haven't seen a single MSI 980Ti GAMING owner complain about coil whine, this is very good news


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> But it has less RAM, doesn't overclock as well, and gets beat in almost all benches at stock, and of course overclocked @ the same price.
> 
> Competitive? Maybe. But the 980TI is superior.


I've said the same thing many times now. This is not bulldozer though...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've said the same thing many times now. This is not bulldozer though...


What does CPU arch. have to do with GPU performance? *Oh right, you're talking about AMD's pathetic excuse for a CPU arch. heh...









I am worried about Zen; if AMD hyped up the Fury X so much, what does that mean for Zen?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've said the same thing many times now. This is not bulldozer though...


Certainly, Bulldozer is tough to repeat,


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What does CPU arch. have to do with GPU performance?


Ask the guy who was trying to equate Fiji with BD. The card is a disappointment no doubt, but it is not a catastrophic failure or anything. Its within 5-10% of the 980Ti most of the time and when you consider how blown away people were with this exact performance just a couple weeks ago it makes it curious to argue that that same performance now is seen as a total fail...


----------



## 2010rig

I don't see it as a total fail, it just needs to be priced at $549-$599 max, it's certainly not worth $649.

Let's be real though we already had this performance, with more RAM and non-reference models, so, what is the point of this card?

Slower for the same price makes no sense.

I wonder if AMD will go back to the drawing board and add 96 - 128 ROP's instead of the 64 it has now. I'm thinking the ROP's are holding the card back.


----------



## Desolutional

$649 is a ripoff, people don't care if it has got WCing, they want performance. Not to mention that sometimes WCing can be a bad thing, especially if there's no room for a spare rad in your PC case. I was saying $600 is a normal price. $550 would be a bargain. Anything less than $550 is losing AMD profit (as if they're not in a bad enough situation already). Honestly there was no need to research HBM in 2015. It isn't a bottleneck (see 4K gaming benchmarks on the GDDR5 980 Ti) and if anything, 4GB of HBM is _worse_ for the future than 6GB+ of GDDR5. VRAM quantity is more important nowadays, not bus width or transfer speed.

*The people buying the Fury X aren't doing it for the performance. Either they're AMD fans, or building a SFF with an air cooled CPU (even then, the Nano would be a better choice). A real performance enthusiast most certainly wouldn't be looking at the 4GB Fury X as a viable futureproofing option.


----------



## Raven19x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> so far i haven't seen a single MSI 980Ti GAMING owner complain about coil whine, this is very good news


I just ordered one off amazon. I can't wait to slap her in there!


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Certainly, Bulldozer is tough to repeat,


GCN is like Phenom II at the moment - still competes due to pushing clocks high on customers products but underlying technology is getting left behind by competition.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> GCN is like Phenom II at the moment - still competes due to pushing clocks high on customers products but underlying technology is getting left behind by competition.


That's the most fictious statement ever. Maxwell is only relevent because it pushes higher clocks. Non-oced Maxwell cards are not suprisingly amazing.

If you couldn't OC a maxwell everyone would be rethinking their purchases.


----------



## Kommanche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> That's the most fictious statement ever. Maxwell is only relevent because it pushes higher clocks. Non-oced Maxwell cards are not suprisingly amazing.
> 
> If you couldn't OC a maxwell everyone would be rethinking their purchases.


I'm sorry but I moved from crossfire R9 290Xs to the GTX 980 Ti and the framerates are about the same but so much smoother. I used to always get frame drops but now the overall experience is much better.

So even without my 1480Mhz 980 Ti. I'd take a smooth 45FPS over a stuttering 60FPS any day.

Not to mention that the card is silent and runs at 64C under load! That's cooler than my R9 290Xs with Kraken X41s strapped to them!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommanche*
> 
> I'm sorry but I moved from *crossfire R9 290Xs to the GTX 980 Ti* and the framerates are about the same *but so much smoother*. I used to always get frame drops but now the overall experience is much better.
> 
> So even without my 1480Mhz 980 Ti. I'd take a smooth 45FPS over a stuttering 60FPS any day.
> 
> Not to mention that the card is silent and runs at 64C under load! That's cooler than my R9 290Xs with Kraken X41s strapped to them!


Well, they always say if you can do it with a single card over a sli/cf then that's your best bet. My experience with sli 780's was enough to make me stick to single from here on out.

Does anyone have an idea as to when the Asus Strix 980 ti's are going to release? I've been looking around and come up with dates ranging from the end of this month, to mid next month. I'm not in too much of a rush, but, would be nice to have it while I'm still playing witcher 3.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, they always say if you can do it with a single card over a sli/cf then that's your best bet. My experience with sli 780's was enough to make me stick to single from here on out.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea as to when the Asus Strix 980 ti's are going to release? I've been looking around and come up with dates ranging from the end of this month, to mid next month. I'm not in too much of a rush, but, would be nice to have it while I'm still playing witcher 3.


Strix 1st week of july so i heard.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Strix 1st week of july so i heard.


Thanks.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> That's the most fictious statement ever. Maxwell is only relevent because it pushes higher clocks. Non-oced Maxwell cards are not suprisingly amazing.
> 
> If you couldn't OC a maxwell everyone would be rethinking their purchases.


Hence why Maxwell is better than GCN, which AMD needs to move on from already. It's not just higher clocks, they're also accomplishing more with LESS shaders, the overall architecture is simply superior.

Imagine comparing a 2816 sp's 290X vs a 2816 sp's 980TI, instead AMD needs 4096 shaders, HBM, an AIO, and they still can't match the 980 TI.

Inb4 "different architectures" blah blah blah - understand the point I'm making, which is *Maxwell is superior in more ways than one.*

The "overclocker's dream" is a pipe dream...


----------



## Menta

Anyone know when the strix ASUS 980ti will come out? i heard early August ....


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Anyone know when the strix ASUS 980ti will come out? i heard early August ....


@Mads1 wrote a few posts before yours that it should come out the first week of July.

I have also heard that EVGA Classified should be out with the same timeframe in case anyone is still wondering


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> @Mads1
> wrote a few posts before yours that it should come out the first week of July.
> 
> I have also heard that EVGA Classified should be out with the same timeframe in case anyone is still wondering


thanks...early July is fine, wonder if the strix version is made by ASUS automated machines now,new assembly line


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> thanks...early July is fine, wonder if the strix version is made by *ASUS automated machines* now,new assembly line


I believe the proper term is, "Auto Extreme Technology". Best thing since "Blast Processing".


----------



## escalibur

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/STRIXGTX980TIDC3OC6GD5GAMING/


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/STRIXGTX980TIDC3OC6GD5GAMING/


Worth canceling my g1 order?


----------



## Menta

seems like ASUS went all out this time, impressive OC out of the box...guessing 1550\7600 easy and no coile what so ever..


----------



## Exilon

I'm really tempted to grab one before it's all sold out. I have newg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/STRIXGTX980TIDC3OC6GD5GAMING/


How long is that? It looks like it's a bit over the G1.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I'm really tempted to grab one before it's all sold out. I have newg
> How long is that? It looks like it's a bit over the G1.


per their specifications tab:

12 " x 6 " x 1.57 " Inch
30.5 x 15.22 x3.98 Centimeter


----------



## Bravoexo

No midplate or VRM heatsink/spreaders?


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Worth canceling my g1 order?


The least thing I would do is to wait and see STRIX' reviews before going for G1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravoexo*
> 
> No midplate or VRM heatsink/spreaders?


VRM is cooled by the main heatsink:


----------



## scorpscarx

That design isn't much better than the last one, no plate on the memory chips, only one contact to the phases and from the pictures yea zero additional vrm sinks.

Yeah they are high quality components rated to run hot, but no thanks again asus, not to mention direct pipes are prone to causing rattle.

Also not sure how I feel about the completely sans-human production, it's a good and bad thing.

One good thing is it probably has a non reference voltage controller.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Do we know anything about a release date on the Galax HOF with the water block? It looked promising to me and I've been waiting for some sort of news about it. I've done a few searches and only come up with the same articles from the announcement and Computex.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> Do we know anything about a release date on the Galax HOF with the water block? It looked promising to me and I've been waiting for some sort of news about it. I've done a few searches and only come up with the same articles from the announcement and Computex.


I asked the Galax rep a few weeks ago about this, and he told me probably sometime in late July.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I asked the Galax rep a few weeks ago about this, and he told me probably sometime in late July.


Perfect, thanks









I'm really interested in getting a card with a factory installed water block and custom PCB this time around. The Asus Poseidon looks interesting as well. Having an air cooler as well as a water block makes it easier to shift the card to a different rig in the future


----------



## szeged

looks like the strix is using the 980 matrix pcb + some updates for the TI. Also looks like no matrix version planned for now.

I might grab one to test out. Hopefully we get some good voltage control on it.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Just a reminder there's other GTX 980 Ti's to look out for...geeeeeezzzz







*





I may pull the trigger for a Gainward


----------



## Desolutional

Those are yucky 980 Tis!


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Those are yucky 980 Tis!


Indeed, hideous looking 980s. I set up my mind a long time ago, im going for strix sli.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I'm getting ready for the STRIX also


----------



## szeged

strix should be coming within a week or so according to asus people...however asus has been known to delay quite often soooooooooooooo....yeah.


----------



## hamzta09

Whats the deal with Asus?

Dont see the hype.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Whats the deal with Asus?
> 
> Dont see the hype.


lets wait and see, lately they have been on the lazy side but.....ASUS is still ASUS , always a player to keep and eye on, seems to be some hate on ASUS now a days don't know why though, they have done some great things and have been copied time and time over......so lets see


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> lets wait and see, lately they have been on the lazy side but.....ASUS is still ASUS , always a player to keep and eye on, seems to be some hate on ASUS now a days don't know why though, they have done some great things and have been copied time and time over......so lets see


They had terrible coolers on the AMD gpus didnt they?

Anyway whats the diff between Gigabyte G1, MSI 6G and Strix?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> They had terrible coolers on the AMD gpus didnt they?
> 
> Anyway whats the diff between Gigabyte G1, MSI 6G and Strix?


MSI is decent, but I don't know enough about the 6G at the moment*. The G1 uses a custom PCB and their own fan design which makes it the coolest (both metaphorically and literally) air cooled card out of all 980 Tis in existence - it also makes it the best overclocker. We know that the Strix will also use a custom PCB: what we don't know is how well it will overclock in comparison to the G1. If the Strix overclocks better than the G1 (possibly) then that will be the better choice for a lot of consumers _assuming the price is good_.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> They had terrible coolers on the AMD gpus didnt they?
> 
> Anyway whats the diff between Gigabyte G1, MSI 6G and Strix?


amd is for the value


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> MSI sucks, so lets kick that out of the equation. The G1 uses a custom PCB and their own fan design which makes it the coolest (both metaphorically and literally) air cooled card out of all 980 Tis in existence - it also makes it the best overclocker. We know that the Strix will also use a custom PCB: what we don't know is how well it will overclock in comparison to the G1. If the Strix overclocks better than the G1 (possibly) then that will be the better choice for a lot of consumers _assuming the price is good_.


This guy,


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> This guy,


ASUS also sucks, their RMA process takes ages unless you buy a card in the EU. #NoBias

Got to be fair, I also rate a graphics card based on the vendor too. Gigabyte is one of the few (bar EVGA which are fantastic) with a decent RMA and turn-around time.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> MSI sucks, so lets kick that out of the equation. The G1 uses a custom PCB and their own fan design which makes it the coolest (both metaphorically and literally) air cooled card out of all 980 Tis in existence - it also makes it the best overclocker. We know that the Strix will also use a custom PCB: what we don't know is how well it will overclock in comparison to the G1. If the Strix overclocks better than the G1 (possibly) then that will be the better choice for a lot of consumers _assuming the price is good_.


So, why does MSI Suck?

I've had 2x MSI 970 4G Gaming since 2014..


----------



## jmcosta

i don't know about the Msi pcb but the last cooling design is pretty good (similar heatsink used on gtx660ti and up from asus)
asus always build quality boards from mid to high end cards
https://youtu.be/4gRpuurPsuc?t=45s lol


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So, why does MSI Suck?
> 
> I've had 2x MSI 970 4G Gaming since 2014..


I've never had good luck with MSI and overclocking, 's all. If you find MSI a good vendor, by all means go for them. But the MSI is a weaker OCer compared to the G1 and possibly the Strix. Which is especially important if you're going for single card 4K gaming (maybe not you, but others who are in the market for 4K).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> But the MSI is a weaker OCer compared to the G1 and possibly the Strix..


Source?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Source?


Preliminary tests for the MSI, but overclockability looks good this time. We'll know more once more people get their hands on them. As for the G1, quite a few people are getting 1500MHz+ clocks on theirs. My older MSI cards, 600 series and R9 200 series didn't OC as well as I ended up getting temp. limited - since then I vowed to veer away from MSI. Then again, that owners OC numbers look pretty good. The price is the most important part though, I can't see many buying the MSI 6G if it's priced the same as the G1 as the G1's cooler is excellent.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/gtx-980-ti-spec-roundup,news-50556.html
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/0_20
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/33.html


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I've never had good luck with MSI and overclocking, 's all. If you find MSI a good vendor, by all means go for them. But the MSI is a weaker OCer compared to the G1 and possibly the Strix. Which is especially important if you're going for single card 4K gaming (maybe not you, but others who are in the market for 4K).


Well I wouldn't really be comparing MSI's current cards to the G1. The Lightning is always their premiere card and I have had nothing but great success out of those (two 580's and two 7970's). I think its been confirmed a Lightning 980Ti is coming and that will be the card to get IMO (or the Classy)...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Preliminary tests for the MSI, but overclockability looks good this time. We'll know more once more people get their hands on them. As for the G1, quite a few people are getting 1500MHz+ clocks on theirs.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/gtx-980-ti-spec-roundup,news-50556.html
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/0_20
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/33.html


G1: 1512mhz / 8100
MSI: 1506 / 8002

What a difference!

Also the MSIs dont have issues competing with any other 970 or 980 brand in terms of OC.


----------



## scorpscarx

I like asus msi and evga, but your going to ignore list, everything you say recently is made up and wrong.

The msi gaming 6g comes at 1350 out of the box and it's binned just fine.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> G1: 1512mhz / 8100
> MSI: 1506 / 8002
> 
> What a difference!


Like I said, we need more people to form an average. If you feel those are similar numbers, by all means go for the MSI. I'm just telling you that the G1 is the better option IMO. We also have to consider pricing. If the Gaming 6G is less expensive than the G1, it's probably going to be a better option.

*I forgot about the Lightning too, that's bound to shake Gigabyte and EVGA up a lot too. Been a while since I've tested one of those beasts.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Preliminary tests for the MSI, but overclockability looks good this time. We'll know more once more people get their hands on them. As for the G1, quite a few people are getting 1500MHz+ clocks on theirs. My older MSI cards, *600 series and R9 200 series* didn't OC as well as I ended up getting temp. limited - since then I vowed to veer away from MSI. Then again, that owners OC numbers look pretty good. The price is the most important part though, I can't see many buying the MSI 6G if it's priced the same as the G1 as the G1's cooler is excellent.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/gtx-980-ti-spec-roundup,news-50556.html
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/0_20
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/33.html


I hope you're not talking about the Lightning 680 and 290X? Those two cards are widely considered the very best examples of their respective generations...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I hope you're not talking about the Lightning 680 and 290X? Those two cards are widely considered the very best examples of their respective generations...


No, they are the real deal. Just the standard ones, TwinFrozr 660 Ti and 290X Gaming 4G (which I think had some VRM issues when OCing or something which is why I returned it). The 660 Ti was good for the HTPC though, so I can't really fault MSI there, and I got it on the cheap too. Might upgrade the HTPC with a R9 Nano, depends on the pricing. If the Lightning is priced well in the UK I might get one myself. At the moment there's no G1 stock or 6G stock, so I'm waiting until July to grab one. I thought about the reference cards, but I don't want jet fans going off in my rig. Plus I have no idea whether the proposed 980 Ti price cut _may_ reduce custom card prices too. If the lightning is £575 or less, I'll probably nab one straight away if the overclockability is as excellent as the lightning branding holds. All the prices are inflated at the moment in the EU, so it really sucks for the consumer.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Like I said, we need more people to form an average. If you feel those are similar numbers, by all means go for the MSI. I'm just telling you that the G1 is the better option IMO. We also have to consider pricing. If the Gaming 6G is less expensive than the G1, it's probably going to be a better option.
> 
> *I forgot about the Lightening too, that's bound to shake Gigabyte and EVGA up a lot too. Been a while since I've tested one of those beasts.


Gigabyte is better based on one result? Vs 1 result of MSI? Makes sense.

G1 is also very loud and has coilwhine, or so most Giga G1 owners claim.


----------



## carlhil2

When it comes to the non-reference 980ti's, it will come down to binning/cooler style. whichever AIB that you prefer, They should all OC well and just be beasts...Maxwell, being a great overclocker, will make sure of that..


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Gigabyte is better based on one result? Vs 1 result of MSI? Makes sense.
> 
> G1 is also very loud and has coilwhine, or so most Giga G1 owners claim.


Yeah the coilwhine is an issue with the G1, as it is on my current 970, although changing my PSU to a 1300 G2 fixed that mostly (now it only buzzes whenever rendering 1000+ fps). Then again, maybe it's just the sound of my PSU idling which cancels the coilwhine out. As for cards, I generally look at site and user reviews, there are a few people in here with G1s. I just say go for the cheaper one, cause they seem to OC similarly. In my past experience, MSI have been good in general for video cards, not so much so for mobos. The Lightning series of MSI cards being the exception, as they're MSI's pride and joy.


----------



## Mozz13

Hi all. I am helping my friend to decide which one to get between the G1 Gaming or the MSI Gaming. Which one do you guys prefer and why? So far, the review has been about the G1 and EVGA but I couldn't find anything about MSI. Any idea where to find MSI's review?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozz13*
> 
> Hi all. I am helping my friend to decide which one to get between the G1 Gaming or the MSI Gaming. Which one do you guys prefer and why? So far, the review has been about the G1 and EVGA but I couldn't find anything about MSI. Any idea where to find MSI's review?


----------



## ladcrooks

I don't get it, here in the UK

Zotac GeForce GTX 980Ti = £509 5yr warranty

OCuk own exactly the same = £509 2yr warranty

Exactly the same . Which one would you buy ?


----------



## Mozz13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


Thanks man! By the looks of it, the 2 of them are almost identical in terms of performance eh?


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I don't get it, here in the UK
> 
> Zotac GeForce GTX 980Ti = £509 5yr warranty
> 
> OCuk own exactly the same = £509 2yr warranty
> 
> Exactly the same . Which one would you buy ?


Zotac offers 2+3 years of warranty (2 from shop and 3 from Zotac) after the registraton on their website. I'm not sure what's OCuk doing but it would be logic that you can register that card too if they haven't removed the serial number sticker (from the box too).


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> That design isn't much better than the last one, no plate on the memory chips, only one contact to the phases and from the pictures yea zero additional vrm sinks.
> 
> Yeah they are high quality components rated to run hot, but no thanks again asus, not to mention direct pipes are prone to causing rattle.
> 
> Also not sure how I feel about the completely sans-human production, it's a good and bad thing.
> 
> One good thing is it probably has a non reference voltage controller.


I wouldn't be that judgemental at this point. Let's wait and see what will reviews turn out to be.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> MSI is decent, but I don't know enough about the 6G at the moment*. The G1 uses a custom PCB and their own fan design which makes it the coolest (both metaphorically and literally) air cooled card out of all 980 Tis in existence - it also makes it the best overclocker. We know that the Strix will also use a custom PCB: what we don't know is how well it will overclock in comparison to the G1. If the Strix overclocks better than the G1 (possibly) then that will be the better choice for a lot of consumers _assuming the price is good_.


MSi Gaming also uses a custom PCB. Requires two 8 pins. The MSi is pretty much the same as the Gigabyte... but with less noise, lower min idle temps and little higher max temps.

Overclocking capability of both of them is the same old silicone lottery thing.


----------



## Dry Bonez

The G1 will probably be the best out of them all for one reason, DVI! i have a korean QNIX monitor and as you know,it is a single input,i have 3 of these, so 2x G! 80ti's would be the ideal and BEST choice.i Didnt see not one other card with more than one DVI port.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> The G1 will probably be the best out of them all for one reason, DVI! i have a korean QNIX monitor and as you know,it is a single input,i have 3 of these, so 2x G! 80ti's would be the ideal and BEST choice.i Didnt see not one other card with more than one DVI port.


Thats why you plugin your secondary monitor into your integrated or you dont buy korean monitors with just one input XD

DP is the future.


----------



## Glottis

Not sure why this Desolutional person is on some personal crusade against MSI GAMING cards. i haven't seen a single bad comment or review about MSI 980Ti GAMING, all feedback is very positive. meanwhile i saw a lot of people having some kind of problems with Gigabyte 980Ti G1.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Not sure why this Desolutional person is on some personal crusade against MSI GAMING cards. i haven't seen a single bad comment or review about MSI 980Ti GAMING, all feedback is very positive. meanwhile i saw a lot of people having some kind of problems with Gigabyte 980Ti G1.


Don't hit me please. I've just had bad luck with 'em in the past (not the Lightning versions) in terms of overclocking vs. ASUS and Gigabyte. Who knows, maybe they're really good OCers nowadays (like I said, I'm going off past experience). People have mentioned that the 6G has a custom PCB. By all means, guys go for it. I would wait for the Lightning personally, which I forgot about earlier. I don't think they bin chips, but they might do for the Lightning. All I know is that the Windforce cooler is one of the best in the industry, and cools better than MSIs, at the cost of being louder. Custom is usually always better than reference anyway. If you aren't too bothered about noise, or use headphones, then the G1 is probably the better option as it has a better cooler. They both overclock to similar levels too apparently, so it's really just a choice of design preference.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Looks like its about time to upgrade! 980ti is looking pretty insane!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't hit me please. I've just had bad luck with 'em in the past (not the Lightning versions) in terms of overclocking vs. ASUS and Gigabyte. Who knows, maybe they're really good OCers nowadays (like I said, I'm going off past experience). People have mentioned that the 6G has a custom PCB. By all means, guys go for it. I would wait for the Lightning personally, which I forgot about earlier. I don't think they bin chips, but they might do for the Lightning. All I know is that the Windforce cooler is one of the best in the industry, and cools better than MSIs, at the cost of being louder. Custom is usually always better than reference anyway. If you aren't too bothered about noise, or use headphones, then the G1 is probably the better option as it has a better cooler. They both overclock to similar levels too apparently, so it's really just a choice of design preference.


"nowadays"
They were never bad.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "nowadays"
> They were never bad.


Get a 6G then, end of discussion. No point in saying anything else cause GPU vendor choice is entirely opinionated anyway once you get into custom cards; some people will like this, some people will like that. Go with whatever looks good to *you*. I don't want to talk about this anymore. All the custom cards are good and better than the reference models. There is no best card.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Get a 6G then, end of discussion. No point in saying anything else cause GPU vendor choice is entirely opinionated anyway once you get into custom cards; some people will like this, some people will like that. Go with whatever looks good to *you*. I don't want to talk about this anymore. All the custom cards are good and better than the reference models. There is no best card.


Gigabyte is best?
MSI was trash and Asus was meh?

Kinda your words lol xd


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Gigabyte is best?
> MSI was trash and Asus was meh?
> 
> Kinda your words lol xd


I take them back. Go with what you want, it seems you already have your mind made up. I was just giving an opinion, by all means feel free to argue with it, but you did ask for a comparison, and as there aren't any professional reviews of the 6G out yet, I did my best based on prior knowledge. Let's leave it at that. Either way, I'd still say wait until the MSI Lightning and the potential 980 Ti price drop to combat AMDs pricing. I don't usually buy a card before it hits the major review sites, but there you go.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I take them back. Go with what you want, it seems you already have your mind made up. I was just giving an opinion, by all means feel free to argue with it, but you did ask for a comparison, and as there aren't any professional reviews of the 6G out yet, I did my best based on prior knowledge. Let's leave it at that. Either way, I'd still say wait until the MSI Lightning and the potential 980 Ti price drop to combat AMDs pricing. I don't usually buy a card before it hits the major review sites, but there you go.


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/msi_gtx980ti_gaming_6g_review/1

Isnt professional?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/msi_gtx980ti_gaming_6g_review/1
> 
> Isnt professional?


It is, but I'd still prefer multiple sites so as to average the reviews, kind of the whole point of this thread. No overclocking test and temperature results on OC3D, ironically - he only tested at factory overclock, but I'm sure he could have eeked a little more performance out by OCing it further; I know I would have wanted to see OC results. At the time, OC3D was the only site I saw with a reviewers' review up, bar any international sites. Either way, I'm not talking about this anymore as stated above. I'm waiting for the Lightning and the potential price drop. I hope you enjoy your Gaming 6G when it comes on the 6th, and I hope you can OC it well. Best of luck. Now let's leave it there, PM me if you want to discuss it further.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It is, but I'd still prefer multiple sites so as to average the reviews, kind of the whole point of this thread. No overclocking test and temperature results on OC3D, ironically - he only tested at factory overclock, but I'm sure he could have eeked a little more performance out by OCing it further; I know I would have wanted to see OC results. At the time, OC3D was the only site I saw with a reviewers' review up, bar any international sites. Either way, I'm not talking about this anymore as stated above. I'm waiting for the Lightning and the potential price drop. I hope you enjoy your Gaming 6G when it comes on the 6th, and I hope you can OC it well. Best of luck. Now let's leave it there, PM me if you want to discuss it further.


Due to Time Constraints mostly, Tom Logan @ OC3D never really overclock in reviews.


----------



## dVeLoPe

ok so like im having a hard time deciding...

will either be

hof

strix

classy

discuss


----------



## Thetbrett

after reading that 780ti will support most, but not all dx 12 implementations, I may not jump after all. If I can use all the vram on my sli, 6gb all up, no real need for me too. Will wait and see what happens, at least with prices so high here, thankfully The Witcher is ok sli, thats for sure.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> AMD is not that far behind at the high end. Fury X is certainly competitive with 980Ti, at least at stock. Nvidia enjoys no where near the dominance over AMD that Intel does for instance. If they just offer 10% performance increase over Maxwell next year they will get smoked by AMD's FINFET cards...


I think you are right.
Considering the budget and the product they managed to achieve with this GPU. If they keep it up like that, the next gen fury could be a very nice competitor to pascal. But only time will tell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> after reading that 780ti will support most, but not all dx 12 implementations, I may not jump after all. If I can use all the vram on my sli, 6gb all up, no real need for me too. Will wait and see what happens, at least with prices so high here, thankfully The Witcher is ok sli, thats for sure.


Yeah i think with that setup you should sure try to wait out till pascal. (if you can







)


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> after reading that 780ti will support most, but not all dx 12 implementations, I may not jump after all. If I can use all the vram on my sli, 6gb all up, no real need for me too. Will wait and see what happens, at least with prices so high here, thankfully The Witcher is ok sli, thats for sure.


DX 12 is not some magic thing that will join the VRAM in SLI just by using it. Developers need to code/support it for it to work and I'm sure we won't see games like that for quite a long while still. While with the new DX12 APIs it will be easier to do I still think Pascal will be out sooner anyway


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I've never had good luck with MSI and overclocking, 's all. If you find MSI a good vendor, by all means go for them. But the MSI is a weaker OCer compared to the G1 and possibly the Strix. Which is especially important if you're going for single card 4K gaming (maybe not you, but others who are in the market for 4K).


Just because you had "bad experience" with a brand doesn't mean that "*they suck*"...MSI are on pair with evga, asus and gigabyte when it comes to computer hardware.
That's merely your opinion on the matter.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

My MSI Gaming 6G I ordered a week ago from newegg got delayed due to severe weather. The struggle is real.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ok so like im having a hard time deciding...
> 
> will either be
> 
> hof
> 
> strix
> 
> classy
> 
> discuss


STRIX all the way!

HOF = good but only 2 years of warranty, smaller fans, the GPUs might be binned for LN2 Edition.

Classy = too expensive for pretty much 0 benefit compared to STRIX if you are cooling it with air. This one's GPUs might also be binned for K|NP|N Edition.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> STRIX all the way!
> 
> HOF = good but only 2 years of warranty, smaller fans, the GPUs might be binned for LN2 Edition.
> 
> Classy = too expensive for pretty much 0 benefit compared to STRIX if you are cooling it with air. This one's GPUs might also be binned for K|NP|N Edition.


If the prices floating around for Classy are true it will be only $50-100 more expensive compared to reference. Not that bad honestly, amazon.com has it on pre-order for $699 for example.


----------



## General Disarray

Anyone know when the EVGA Hybrids are coming back in stock? I've had auto notifys in since last week on EVGA, Amazon, and Newegg, but nothing yet.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> STRIX all the way!
> 
> HOF = good but only 2 years of warranty, smaller fans, the GPUs might be binned for LN2 Edition.
> 
> Classy = too expensive for pretty much 0 benefit compared to STRIX if you are cooling it with air. This one's GPUs might also be binned for K|NP|N Edition.


The HOF actually has 3 year warranty if registered within 30 days.


----------



## TwinTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishPhoenix117*
> 
> My MSI Gaming 6G I ordered a week ago from newegg got delayed due to severe weather. The struggle is real.


I know that feel. Mine was supposed to be delivered tomorrow but got delayed due to weather. As long as it comes before the weekend I'll be happy. Good luck, man.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

The Hof LN2 edition appears to be production limited to 100 units, according to Galax facebook page. I got 1 pre-ordered.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> STRIX all the way!
> 
> HOF = good but only 2 years of warranty, smaller fans, the GPUs might be binned for LN2 Edition.
> 
> Classy = too expensive for pretty much 0 benefit compared to STRIX if you are cooling it with air. This one's GPUs might also be binned for K|NP|N Edition.


Binning is what turns me off of EVGA gpu's.

Still planning on Strix, but, that damned red bracket on the back is a major turn off. Not sure why they didn't just keep it simple with a nice solid black like my DCU2 780. Guess I'll have to learn to get used to staring at that blemish.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> HOF = good but only 2 years of warranty, smaller fans, the GPUs might be binned for LN2 Edition.
> 
> Classy = too expensive for pretty much 0 benefit compared to STRIX if you are cooling it with air. This one's GPUs might also be binned for K|NP|N Edition.


Wouldn't the binning work the other way around and make the HOF/Classified better for air than the LN2 counterparts?

FWIR sub-zero overclocks tend to prefer lower-ASIC cards that have higher leakage and voltage tolerance.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinTurbo*
> 
> I know that feel. Mine was supposed to be delivered tomorrow but got delayed due to weather. As long as it comes before the weekend I'll be happy. Good luck, man.


Yeah mine said tomorrow too. Just says unavailable now. Hoping it's here before the long weekend.


----------



## HogtownHero

Anyone think Zotac's Amp! Extreme would be worth it? I haven't heard much about it but I'm leaning towards that or the Gigabyte.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HogtownHero*
> 
> Anyone think Zotac's Amp! Extreme would be worth it? I haven't heard much about it but I'm leaning towards that or the Gigabyte.


More generically, anyone have any opinions on Zotac in the US? RMA, etc? Newegg has $10 off their reference card now.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> More generically, anyone have any opinions on Zotac in the US? RMA, etc? Newegg has $10 off their reference card now.


I had Zotac cards during the 580 days and had to use their RMA service. I can't say a bad thing about them. In fact everything went great. I logged the progress of the RMA here,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1219291/zotac-rma-log-and-feeback-its-time-to-play/0_100

Also, I came to find out after the fact that it was never the card I sent in that had a problem, it was the PSU I was using at the time.


----------



## Chargeit

I wouldn't let $10 or $20 bucks affect my purchase decision at the price range.


----------



## kael13

I was planning on the Strix but at 12" / 305mm it'd be far too intimate with my reservoir (i.e. inside it). Seems like a waste buying a card with such a giant cooler that I'd plan to watercool anyway.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Are Kingpins recommended for Air/water cooling? I'm waiting on the regular Classy, will run on air for a few weeks, at least until I get a second one. Strix seems nice, but I don't want anything Asus other than motherboards.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Are Kingpins recommended for Air/water cooling? I'm waiting on the regular Classy, will run on air for a few weeks, at least until I get a second one. Strix seems nice, but I don't want anything Asus other than motherboards.


It all depends on how they price things. With the 780 Ti, I was all for the Kingpins as they were only $100 USD more than reference cards, and despite the extra cost I personally felt it was worth it even just for air - or just for people who wanted the highest clock out of the box and would never overclock it. With the GM204 (aka 980), since we were talking upwards of $250 more, it was a tough pill to swallow even for the most diehard of benchers, especially since it really didn't offer anything extra over the other non-reference cards, PLUS it took bloody well forever to come out.

This time, if it has the same performance benefits it did with full GK110 (aka 780Ti) ~and~ the same pricing structure, ~and~ it gets proper support from EVGA (yeah, the GK204 Kingpin is still kind of a mess, although they state they're working on it).... Then yes, it's worth it for non-benchers.

...And I used to be the guy who'd steadfastly state that Classifieds and Kingpins weren't just for benchers, but the pricing they went with for GM204 (and the lack of performance such an increase in price should have had) really bit back that enthusiasm. If GM200 Classifieds and Kingpins perform PLUS aren't priced outrageously I might champion that cause again. The Asus Strix just killed it with GM204 since it was unlocked, plus actually went places one wouldn't expect of a card that was pretty darn close in pricing to reference.


----------



## 8472

guru3d's review of the MSI Gaming:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-oc-review,1.html


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HogtownHero*
> 
> Anyone think Zotac's Amp! Extreme would be worth it? I haven't heard much about it but I'm leaning towards that or the Gigabyte.


FYI, newegg has it's page up, OOS of course but an ETA of July 1st.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500379


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> guru3d's review of the MSI Gaming:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-oc-review,1.html


1504Mhz and no coil whine. Hmm.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> guru3d's review of the MSI Gaming:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-oc-review,1.html


finally i can compare it directly to G1 Gaming, and it's looking good!


----------



## Desolutional

Well colour me impressed, never thought I'd be saying this but I might seriously consider the Lightning if the Gaming 6G is OK. EDIT: Jeez, I'm not even going to talk about MSI anymore. Any time I mention MSI, I swear... SMH. I just want to see how well the Lightning will compete with the G1 or Hybrid. I'll probably go hibernate like a Polar Bear until the Lightning is out, cause that'll be MSI's greatest competitive product. I just hope it comes out before the end of July.


----------



## Olivon

*Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming - Hexus.net*


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well _colour me impressed_, never thought I'd be saying this but I might seriously consider the Lightning if the Gaming 6G is this good, assuming it's not a cherry pick. It's a definite improvement over the MSI 970, maybe better R&D to reduce/remove coil whine?


My msi gtx 980 gaming 4g only whines when folding core 15's, but pretty much ALL Maxwell cored gpu's whine with those.... So my card (and my husband's) effectively don't whine. There also haven't really been my reports of gtx 980 gaming 4g's whining....


----------



## hertz9753

Did somebody say folding?


----------



## szeged

that gigabyte card is a beastttttttttt imagine if we didnt have to zombie mod it to get more voltage


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well _colour me impressed_, never thought I'd be saying this but I might seriously consider the Lightning if the Gaming 6G is this good, assuming it's not a cherry pick. It's a definite improvement over the MSI 970, maybe better R&D to reduce/remove coil whine?


I had an MSI 970 Gaming for about 4 months and I never had any issues with whine or noise. Mine could game at 1550/7800 stable for hours and never went above 74c even in my 28c ambients. Fan noise was minimal. Would not hesitate to buy another MSI Gaming card.


----------



## Strider49

I'm still waiting for the first review of the ASUS Strix to make my decision between that and the Gigabyte G1.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Oh man that guru3d MSI review @[email protected]

My shipment is now at the UPS hub in the state next to mine. Please be here before the long weekend...


----------



## hamzta09

Guru3d raised voltage, and hit 1500 on the msi. Sweclockers raised powerlimit only and hit 1480 on g1 hmmm

Does voltqge not do anything on the 980 tis?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Guru3d raised voltage, and hit 1500 on the msi. Sweclockers raised powerlimit only and hit 1480 on g1 hmmm
> 
> Does voltqge not do anything on the 980 tis?


How do 2 cards quantify that type of thinking?
That's literally the smallest sample size ever.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> How do 2 cards quantify that type of thinking?
> That's literally the smallest sample size ever.


No Im just wondering, why didnt Guru3d try Powerlimit before Voltage? Most logical thing you try is without voltage to see how far you can go. THEN you go with mVoltage.


----------



## 8472

Zotac's AMP! Extreme is in stock at newegg with no quantity restrictions.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500379&FM=1

I'm going to wait on reviews first.


----------



## sugalumps

How is the regular zotac amp, it's £50 cheaper than all the other aftermarket cards here in the UK. Sitting at the same prices as references ti's.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> How is the regular zotac amp, it's £50 cheaper than all the other aftermarket cards here in the UK. Sitting at the same prices as references ti's.


Wait until the end of July for a potential price drop if you can. Us Britons and Europeans are getting fobbed off to no end, even accounting for VAT.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Zotac's AMP! Extreme is in stock at newegg with no quantity restrictions.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500379&FM=1
> 
> I'm going to wait on reviews first.


Beast looking card. I have a Zotax Amp! Omega 980 and really like the card. These 980Ti's are tempting.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Beast looking card. I have a Zotax Amp! Omega 980 and really like the card. These 980Ti's are tempting.


If only they would release a pcb shot or something. Knowing their 980 extreme fiasco I would wait for reviews on the New extreme.


----------



## hamzta09

The store Im to recieve the 980 Ti from have them in stock now.. 70+ units, tho have to wait for my cards to arrive at their warehouse, before they'll send one out to me, so.. hope there are no turdy swedes ordering them up.

Meanwhile Im on an amazing 750 Ti!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?291632-Asus-GTX-980-Ti-Strix-Gaming-review


----------



## PullTheTricker

So today I've been testing the 980 Ti G1, and damn dat coil whine, thats not what I wanted to hear at all.








Before this I used the GTX 970 Gaming from MSI, and it was silent as hell, ran cool and had no weird noise whatsoever. Needless to say, this is the first time ever I've heard such a whining/beeping noise. When I go to desktop or during loading screens the coil whine seems to stop, but then in-game I hear a loud whining noise.









I knew it damnit! I should've sticked to MSI as they just make solid products. Problem is, I bought this 980 Ti G1 for around 730 euros brand new, and they usually cost around 850 euros. I was just very lucky to get it that price. Currently, the 980 Ti's are over the top expensive, so i'm not sure if I should trade it or ask for refund.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The store Im to recieve the 980 Ti from have them in stock now.. 70+ units, tho have to wait for my cards to arrive at their warehouse, before they'll send one out to me, so.. hope there are no turdy swedes ordering them up.
> 
> Meanwhile Im on an amazing 750 Ti!
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?291632-Asus-GTX-980-Ti-Strix-Gaming-review


How's the 750? I'm currently rocking my integrated Intel HD 4600 graphics. I tell you, I've never hated switching on my PC until now, about the only thing that runs smooth is the desktop


----------



## szeged

strix looks great but i think ill actually hold off on a 980ti for now until we get the kingpins and lightnings available. completely forgot the lightning might be striking again for nvidia this year.

strix did perform very well though, 50% fan speed = 70c @ 1504/2000 that gets an A+ in my book.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> How's the 750? I'm currently rocking my integrated Intel HD 4600 graphics. I tell you, I've never hated switching on my PC until now, about the only thing that runs smooth is the desktop


Not too bad, can play GTA 5 at 60+ fps on Normal with Shadows on High, AO Normal with SMAA (reshade) at 1080p. Game looks horrible but its very playable and its okay as a temporary GPU.
SWTOR 100fps, havent tried anything else yet. Gonna check Witcher 3 and some other games later on how they perform.

GPU never goes past 50c and is not audible at all. I OC'd it a bit to 1276 core and 1500 ram (Elpida sadly)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> strix looks great but i think ill actually hold off on a 980ti for now until we get the kingpins and lightnings available. completely forgot the lightning might be striking again for nvidia this year.
> 
> strix did perform very well though, 50% fan speed = 70c @ 1504/2000 that gets an A+ in my book.


Where did you see fanspeed?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not too bad, can play GTA 5 at 60+ fps on Normal with Shadows on High, AO Normal with SMAA (reshade) at 1080p. Game looks horrible but its very playable and its okay as a temporary GPU.
> SWTOR 100fps, havent tried anything else yet. Gonna check Witcher 3 and some other games later on how they perform.
> 
> GPU never goes past 50c and is not audible at all. I OC'd it a bit to 1276 core and 1500 ram (Elpida sadly)
> Where did you see fanspeed?


Review on another page under the temperature and noise section.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not too bad, can play GTA 5 at 60+ fps on Normal with Shadows on High, AO Normal with SMAA (reshade) at 1080p. Game looks horrible but its very playable and its okay as a temporary GPU.
> SWTOR 100fps, havent tried anything else yet. Gonna check Witcher 3 and some other games later on how they perform.
> 
> GPU never goes past 50c and is not audible at all. I OC'd it a bit to 1276 core and 1500 ram (Elpida sadly)
> Where did you see fanspeed?


Nice, that doesn't sound too bad. I might see if I can pick one up used as it looks like there's going to be quite a wait on my Hybrid...


----------



## barsh90

I bought the MSI GAMING OC 980 GTX TI this morning from ebay newegg. Just got home and saw the cancellation request because "out of stock" Mother#$$#s







Now gotta wait 3-4 days for the refund. Why do they keep doing this?? Saw people complaining of that a few days ago.


----------



## Clocknut

so when we gonna have 3rd SKU for GM200?

GF100,GF110,GK110 all have at least 3 diff SKU (or 2 cut downs). GM200 is bigger chip and have no 2 cut downs? I dont believe this.


----------



## escalibur




----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> so when we gonna have 3rd SKU for GM200?
> 
> GF100,GF110,GK110 all have at least 3 diff SKU (or 2 cut downs). GM200 is bigger chip and have no 2 cut downs? I dont believe this.


I think they are coming








http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/84380-nvidia-preparing-geforce-gtx-950-950-ti-says-report/


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> strix looks great but i think ill actually hold off on a 980ti for now until we get the kingpins and lightnings available. completely forgot the lightning might be striking again for nvidia this year.
> 
> strix did perform very well though, 50% fan speed = 70c @ 1504/2000 that gets an A+ in my book.


Gonna hold off... really, from a guy with 3x Titan X's. Nice one.


----------



## iSlayer

Szegad is quite the bencher.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

The classified is now listed on EVGA webpage. Not sure how effective their auto notify is. I'm gonna be spamming the refresh button until they are available.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The classified is now listed on EVGA webpage. Not sure how effective their auto notify is. I'm gonna be spamming the refresh button until they are available.


Newegg?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ibl58lga47000kb500053


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Newegg?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ibl58lga47000kb500053


Wow. Ordering one now.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Wow. Ordering one now.


Atta' Boy


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146

classy in stock on the egg holding off to see what posiden and lightning compare to classy and hof then picking one


----------



## Hl86

I´m getting the Msi 980 ti tomorrow.
And all i can think is meh, just another new graphic card.
I wish i had your excitement for new stuff, it must be really fun.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I´m getting the Msi 980 ti tomorrow.
> And all i can think is meh, just another new graphic card.
> I wish i had your excitement for new stuff, it must be really fun.


I ordered my classy, next say shipping and cannot wait to open it up. I'm really liking forward to see how it performs on GTA5 compared to my 2 Titans.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow congrats Bestia! Can't wait to see how she runs for you!


----------



## hanzy

Just received two EVGA 980ti SC, two EK blocks, and two EK backplates in the mail.
Gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## dVeLoPe

any info on lightning or posieden releaes/?????!?!??!? strix was supposed to end of june


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> any info on lightning or posieden releaes/?????!?!??!? strix was supposed to end of june


Need2Know.


----------



## dVeLoPe

yes. andineed2kno


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> yes. andineed2kno


Soon™.


----------



## Ganf

MSI won't respond to my twitter spam.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Soon™.


wrong please try again lol


----------



## dVeLoPe

i should spam them aswell maybe we all should...

i might just pick up the HOF SNIPER BLACK EDITION if msi or ROG take 2 long

my top choices

1. LiGHTNiNG
2. ROG POSiDEN
3. HOF BLACK SNIPER
4. ASUS STRIX
5. KPE EDITION

kpe barely makes my top 5 classy will never be another owner of that if the kpe will follow


----------



## dVeLoPe

forgot to note i will never LN2 or chiller dice w/e its called lol only water


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow congrats Bestia! Can't wait to see how she runs for you!


Thanks brother, I'm expecting it to be a bit slower, but still enough horsepower with smooth gameplay for 1440p.


----------



## Mads1

Anyone in the uk wanting a asus strix 980ti cclonline.com doing it for £597.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> forgot to note i will never LN2 or chiller dice w/e its called lol only water


If KPE outperforms the regular classy on water, I may go for one to SLI my classy. Since I don't plan on ever doing ln2, I'll skip on the KPE for now.


----------



## sugalumps

The ti is just incredible, would be even better if it was the G1.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Newegg?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ibl58lga47000kb500053


Dammit!! Sold out.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> wrong please try again lol


Sooner™

In all seriousness, probably before the end of July for the 'muricas. The EU on the other hand usually has to wait longer,


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dammit!! Sold out.


with all the evga fanboys what did you think? even their reference stays sold out lol...

i am off the evga bandwagon as i had terrible experiance the last few tries especially with my sli 980 classys i ordered last year

glad i dont have non-checkout remorse as i had a chance to buy it earlier but really really dont want another go at evga


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Sooner™
> 
> In all seriousness, probably before the end of July for the 'muricas. The EU on the other hand usually has to wait longer,


end of july is to long for me. my reference pny i open rma for refund has to be back by 7-28 at newegg and shipping takes about a week

i need to have a card tha realeases no later then 2nd week of july


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> with all the evga fanboys what did you think? even their reference stays sold out lol...
> 
> i am off the evga bandwagon as i had terrible experiance the last few tries especially with my sli 980 classys i ordered last year
> 
> glad i dont have non-checkout remorse as i had a chance to buy it earlier but really really dont want another go at evga


I'm their biggest fanboy. Until they do me wrong, they get my GPU and PSU business every time.

The G1 has too many coil whine complaints. MSi cooler is hideous(imo), Strix is ASUS.

Strix would have been my second option, but only if I purchased from Micro Center with a ridiculously expensive warranty.


----------



## Desolutional

Everyone's a fanboy until they have to do their first RMA. Just the way nature works. EVGA custom coolers are generally hotter under load than other 3 fan custom coolers from what I've seen.


----------



## carlhil2

Can't wait to see the Classy benches, I am in for 2 at $700.00....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Everyone's a fanboy until they have to do their first RMA. Just the way nature works. EVGA custom coolers are generally hotter under load than other custom coolers.


Because of their customer service and smooth RMA, is that I'm a fanboy. They took care of me when an EK block leaked into one of my Titans.

ACX coolers are good enough, heck even the Titan style blower is good enough. For better performance, I slap EK water blocks. EK makes classy blocks pretty fast too.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> EVGA custom coolers are generally hotter under load than other 3 fan custom coolers from what I've seen.


They're also 30%+ smaller.

The eVGA ACX 2.0 is pretty much the only custom cooler that can fit in any case that would fit the reference card. It is significantly quieter than the reference card and has no business getting as close to the thermal performance of the Asus/MSI/Gigabyte behemoths as it does. The 30-40% increase in size of those coolers vs. the ACX yields a fraction of that percentage in incrementally lower temps, and virtually no noise advantage.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Because of their customer service and smooth RMA, is that I'm a fanboy. They took care of me when an EK block leaked into one of my Titans.
> 
> ACX coolers are good enough, heck even the Titan style blower is good enough. For better performance, I slap EK water blocks. EK makes classy blocks pretty fast too.


Unfortunately, took EK about 6 months to make a water block for the 980 (non TI) Classified, and by that time TITAN X launched. Also, EK still have not confirmed if they are launching a WB for the 980 TI Classified.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Unfortunately, took EK about 6 months to make a water block for the 980 (non TI) Classified, and by that time TITAN X launched. Also, EK still have not confirmed if they are launching a WB for the 980 TI Classified.


I didn't pay attention to the 980s in general. Hopefully they don't take 6 months, if they do, I will have to find someone who does.


----------



## Xoriam

I like almost everything about EVGA, but I really dislike the ACX coolers.....
They are soooo loud, it's like a jet engine compared to my g1s.

EVGA customer service however, handsdown the best.


----------



## carlhil2

Since I don't keep my cards too long, I will just throw some universal blocks on them...if needed..they will be sold by Thanksgiving..


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I didn't pay attention to the 980s in general. Hopefully they don't take 6 months, if they do, I will have to find someone who does.


Have a look:
http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GTX-980-Classified-waterblocks-m2250315.aspx

And fact is they haven't even confirmed WB on the 980 TI Classified yet. EVGA and EK are still "talking". Maybe they are expecting everyone to just use LN2 on these cards (which, I know, is kinda stupid IMO).

Would 14+3 phases really be overkill for a WC system? Would 8+2 be enough for overclocking on water? Anyone knows more about this particular subject?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Have a look:
> http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GTX-980-Classified-waterblocks-m2250315.aspx
> 
> And fact is they haven't even confirmed WB on the 980 TI Classified yet. EVGA and EK are still "talking". Maybe they are expecting everyone to just use LN2 on these cards (which, I know, is kinda stupid IMO).
> 
> Would 14+3 phases really be overkill for a WC system? Would 8+2 be enough for overclocking on water? Anyone knows more about this particular subject?


We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks brother, I'm expecting it to be a bit slower, but still enough horsepower with smooth gameplay for 1440p.


Yeah, the 980Ti is definitely slower than highly clocked Titans in SLI but it will still be plenty of hp for 1440p. I think OC'd 980Ti gets around 65 or so FPS in the Heaven Bench Thread at 1440p while my best SLI Titan run was 90 FPS...


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Everyone's a fanboy until they have to do their first RMA. Just the way nature works. EVGA custom coolers are generally hotter under load than other 3 fan custom coolers from what I've seen.


I have had to do 2 RMA's with EVGA over the years. 1 GPU and one MOBO.
Both RMA's were handled promptly, courteously, and smoothly.
Both times EVGA shipped me the replacement and then let me ship back the defective product.
It just made me want to go back to them for anything I could, just sayin'.

Why more companies choose to let customer service and RMA departments go to the weeds is beyond me. The way I see it is "free marketing" and a way to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## barsh90

strix review

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc29ssP-3i8


----------



## TheChris2233

Has anybody seen review for Amp! Extreme by Zotac? Cooler looks massive and factory clock speed looks really good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500379

I pulled the trigger on G1 earlier, but am wondering if this might suit me better


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Has anybody seen review for Amp! Extreme by Zotac? Cooler looks massive and factory clock speed looks really good.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500379
> 
> I pulled the trigger on G1 earlier, but am wondering if this might suit me better


I wouldn't touch those zotac amps with a stick. The 980 zotac amps were highly unstable with the factory OC speeds.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> strix review
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc29ssP-3i8


That card is so sexual.


----------



## barsh90

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-ti-amp-extreme-review,1.html

zotac amp extreme review is up guys


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Have a look:
> http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GTX-980-Classified-waterblocks-m2250315.aspx
> 
> And fact is they haven't even confirmed WB on the 980 TI Classified yet. EVGA and EK are still "talking". Maybe they are expecting everyone to just use LN2 on these cards (which, I know, is kinda stupid IMO).
> 
> Would 14+3 phases really be overkill for a WC system? Would 8+2 be enough for overclocking on water? Anyone knows more about this particular subject?


Got my answer here:
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2360597

8+2 is all you need for overclocking on water.

More than that is only really useful on extreme benchmarkings using LN2 or other extreme stuff.

Given that, and considering there is no news about anyone making a WB for a Classy, I´ve cancelled my pre-order.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, the 980Ti is definitely slower than highly clocked Titans in SLI but it will still be plenty of hp for 1440p. I think OC'd 980Ti gets around 65 or so FPS in the Heaven Bench Thread at 1440p while my best SLI Titan run was 90 FPS...


I'll eventually get another one. One is all I have money for after buying my new motorcycle. :-/


----------



## 970Rules

I green highlighted under OC 980 ti numbers


Maxwell just robs the bank and gets away clean when overclocked Vs it's AMD same price range counterparts.


----------



## sugalumps

Classy coming in at £620 here in the uk ($967.82)......... Would rather just get the g1, or better yet the zotac amp at £550.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Classy coming in at £620 here in the uk ($967.82)......... Would rather just get the g1, or better yet the zotac amp at £550.


I'm still waiting for the lightning. However, if the G1 reaches £550, the G1 would be an insta buy for me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want a Classy v. Lightning smack down!


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I want a Classy v. Lightning smack down!


Ill have a classy tomorrow! I cannot wait although My SC got to ~1560 but had the loudest buzzing ever.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Everyone's a fanboy until they have to do their first RMA. Just the way nature works. EVGA custom coolers are generally hotter under load than other 3 fan custom coolers from what I've seen.


And unfortunately, personal experience is too low of a sample point to mean anything.









I'm thinking of grabbing a 980ti from MSI because it's in stock.


----------



## undeadhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And unfortunately, personal experience is too low of a sample point to mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of grabbing a 980ti from MSI because it's in stock.


Dooo it, good card!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And unfortunately, personal experience is too low of a sample point to mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking of grabbing a 980ti from MSI because it's in stock*.


I'm sitting here with the same thought.

I've got the Newegg page open but I keep telling myself wait for the strix.

The longer I wait, the older my 780 starts looking. Been a good card though.







Just got to scratch that itch.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undeadhunter*
> 
> Dooo it, good card!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm sitting here with the same thought.
> 
> I've got the Newegg page open but I keep telling myself wait for the strix.
> 
> The longer I wait, the older my 780 starts looking. Been a good card though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to scratch that itch.


I think I'll go for it.

The G1 is $10 more expensive and from the very limited data I can see, it's the 980 race all over again: The MSI is quieter but the Gigabyte cools better (for example in one comparison the MSI VRMs were 5C hotter). Nobody tests them at the same noise level to see which has lower temps and I think this is what one tech website to do to set themselves apart from the competition. My guess is that the new Strix will match the Gigabyte but not have the coil whine problem Gigabyte has.

I looked up 980 ti for Amazon and it's a freakshow. Newegg is on the ball, Amazon is like 'i dunno wat im doing lul'.

If I were to wait for used 980ti to pop up, that's going to take quite a while, especially with availability still so low over a month after launch. More I wait the closer we get to Pascal and that has an intangible cost. While I bought my 980 for $50 off and without tax and a new 980ti will lose the price/performance instead of matching it on paper, the 980ti also has 6gb of vram. This makes me very happy because I play a lot of Skyrim and my vram limit is totally ready for Fallout 4.

*ACTUALLY THE ONLY REASON WHY I'M GETTING IT IS BECAUSE I'M GIVING IN TO UNDEADHUNTER'S PEER PRESSURE!*


----------



## Chargeit

The coil whine was enough to turn me off of the G1. Little things like that is enough to drive me crazy. My system isn't silent, but, it isn't loud and I'd like to keep it that way if possible. I game with my surround setup and not headsets so too much noise can get in the way (though I could crank up my system enough to drown out any ambient possible in theory).

I honestly haven't done much research into various 980 ti's (a little). I've been fairly focused on getting the strix and being done with it. I already know from my current DCUii that the thing can handle good voltage (without unlocking) and keep on ticking. Runs cool and fairly quiet with a custom fan curve.

I will say I visually like the MSI gaming compared to the strix. Though if I had my pick, I'd keep the look of this 780 DCUii. Black and a little visible chrome.

As far as oc'ing out the gate goes, I baby my cards for the first few months and likely won't OC it until the next round of cards hit. A nice out the box OC is a bonus.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The coil whine was enough to turn me off of the G1. Little things like that is enough to drive me crazy. My system isn't silent, but, it isn't loud and I'd like to keep it that way if possible. I game with my surround setup and not headsets so too much noise can get in the way (though I could crank up my system enough to drown out any ambient possible in theory).
> 
> I honestly haven't done much research into various 980 ti's (a little). I've been fairly focused on getting the strix and being done with it. I already know from my current DCUii that the thing can handle good voltage (without unlocking) and keep on ticking. Runs cool and fairly quiet with a custom fan curve.
> 
> I will say I visually like the MSI gaming compared to the strix. Though if I had my pick, I'd keep the look of this 780 DCUii. Black and a little visible chrome.
> 
> As far as oc'ing out the gate goes, I baby my cards for the first few months and likely won't OC it until the next round of cards hit. A nice out the box OC is a bonus.


The first thing I do when I get the card is to bench it, then I overclock it, then I bench it again.









I stopped caring about how the cards looked after my first card, when I realized that I never look at my graphics card once it's inside my computer.

I just hit order.









980ti Strix review:

http://www.reviewstudio.net/2288-asus-gtx-980-ti-strix-gaming-review-the-card-for-gaming/temperature-and-power


----------



## undeadhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The first thing I do when I get the card is to bench it, then I overclock it, then I bench it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped caring about how the cards looked after my first card, when I realized that I never look at my graphics card once it's inside my computer.
> 
> I just hit order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980ti Strix review:
> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2288-asus-gtx-980-ti-strix-gaming-review-the-card-for-gaming/temperature-and-power


Good chap! good buy!!







all these 980's are pretty close to each other to be honest.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undeadhunter*
> 
> Good chap! good buy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all these 980's are pretty close to each other to be honest.


Yes but nitpicking comes with the territory!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I do when I get the card is to bench it, then I overclock it, then I bench it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped caring about how the cards looked after my first card, when I realized that I never look at my graphics card once it's inside my computer.
> 
> I just hit order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980ti Strix review:
> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2288-asus-gtx-980-ti-strix-gaming-review-the-card-for-gaming/temperature-and-power


Oh, I'll bench it. I just won't OC it at first.

Man, I've got that Air 540 case. I turn my head to the right and I'm staring right into my case. The GPU is pretty much front and center.









_*Not a good picture, but, you get the point. I'm looking right at it basically.
_


Nice. Hopefully your card is shipped out quickly. *Nothings worse then ordering something and missing shipping before the weekend.

*First World problems.









*Finally fixed the post. =/


----------



## james8

These 980 Ti are soooo tempting!

But my gut says to wait for Pascal because 16nm + HBM2 + unified memory... and the "10X more performance than TITAN X" claim

wait or buy? ah life is so difficult


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> These 980 Ti are soooo tempting!
> 
> But my gut says to wait for Pascal because 16nm + HBM2 + unified memory... and the "10X more performance than TITAN X" claim
> 
> wait or buy? ah life is so difficult


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> These 980 Ti are soooo tempting!
> But my gut says to wait for Pascal because 16nm + HBM2 + unified memory... and the "http://www.pcworld.com/article/2898175/nvidias-next-gen-pascal-gpu-will-offer-*10x-the-performance-of-titan-x*-8-way-sli.html]10X more performance than TITAN X[/URL]" claim
> wait or buy? ah life is so difficult


Pff, highly doubt that. Nvidia wouldn't be dumb enough to dump a substantial amount of performance in the next gen. They always make the same claims at the conferences "10000x performance over previous gen" Only to be 20-40% faster, because even if it's 20% increase, people will pay for it. Capitalism at it's best.

I don't like the waiting game when it comes with technology. There will always be something faster/better in the near future, if you are finding an excuse to hold on, you are in the wrong forums.


----------



## BoredErica

WAIT WAT

GTX 980TI Classified released for $700???










WHAT DO I DO HALP MOMMY


----------



## Devnant

Classified was my top choice, but it seems it's only getting a waterblock when Pascal arrives, if it's getting one at all.

Then Asus Strix looks amazing, but if you are planning to overclock it there's no VRAM cooling (it's on the backside).

G1 is a great choice! But some people complains about coil whine, which I'm very sensitive to.

MSI Gaming is on stock and lacks all the problems mentioned above. Go for it I'd say! I've ordered two!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Classified was my top choice, but it seems it's only getting a waterblock when Pascal arrives, if it's getting one at all.
> 
> Then Asus Strix looks amazing, but if you are planning to overclock it there's no VRAM cooling (it's on the backside).
> 
> G1 is a great choice! But some people complains about coil whine, which I'm very sensitive to.
> 
> MSI Gaming is on stock and lacks all the problems mentioned above. Go for it I'd say! I've ordered two!












It'll probably just get louder on air with Classified once over-volted anyways.









The 980ti from MSI has a backplate while the 980 doesn't.


----------



## Devnant

Here´s an interesting thread comparing cooling designs on 980 TI customs:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1867223


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Classified was my top choice, but it seems it's only getting a waterblock when Pascal arrives, if it's getting one at all.
> 
> Then Asus Strix looks amazing, but if you are planning to overclock it there's no VRAM cooling (it's on the backside).
> 
> G1 is a great choice! But some people complains about coil whine, which I'm very sensitive to.
> 
> MSI Gaming is on stock and lacks all the problems mentioned above. Go for it I'd say! I've ordered two!


It's all subjective anyways...Ek will probably release a waterbloock soon for the classified, it's not like the msi has one available as of now, as both are custom cards, and take time to make(the EK 980 msi gamimg took about 3 months to release...)
I received my g1 and no coil whine at all, even when ocd(althought i'm returning it to get the classified for $10 more)
I would hardly call those "problems" more like personal opinions.


----------



## Devnant

True but the MSI already comes with heatsinks on the memory and VRAM which makes it "ok" with an universal GPU block. Classy is overkill anyway if you are not intending to do some extreme overclocking with LN2/DICE.

EDIT: By the way 980 Classified was launched on October 2014, and only on February 2015 the water blocks were available. That´s because EVGA was the LAST company to send a card to EKWB.

Source: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/394849-ekwb-water-block-for-gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-g1-gaming/?p=5333982


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> True but the MSI already comes with heatsinks on the memory and VRAM which makes it "ok" with an universal GPU block. Classy is overkill anyway if you are not intending to do some extreme overclocking with LN2/DICE.
> 
> EDIT: By the way 980 Classified was launched on October 2014, and only on February 2015 the water blocks were available. That´s because EVGA was the LAST company to send a card to EKWB.
> 
> Source: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/394849-ekwb-water-block-for-gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-g1-gaming/?p=5333982


I would hardly call the classy "overkill" for subzero overclocking, as it wasn't designed for that. You are confusing it with the kinpin. It was meant to be the best evga performing card for water/aircooling.

Dual bios, great power phase, hopefuly unlocked voltage for only $20 more over the msi, $10 over the g1 and $30 over the SC is a great deal.

Same thing with the 980 gtx msi blocks. They were released on february. http://site.ekwb.com/news/566/19/EK-introduces-MSI-GTX-980-Gaming-4G-Full-Cover-water-block/


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I would hardly call the classy "overkill" for subzero overclocking, as it wasn't designed for that. You are confusing it with the kinpin. It was meant to be the best evga performing card for water/aircooling.
> 
> Dual bios, great power phase, hopefuly unlocked voltage for only $20 more over the msi, $10 over the g1 and $30 over the SC is a great deal.
> 
> Same thing with the 980 gtx msi blocks. They were released on february. http://site.ekwb.com/news/566/19/EK-introduces-MSI-GTX-980-Gaming-4G-Full-Cover-water-block/


Well, universal block it is then. The Classy is built for extreme overclocking in mind. Here:

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2360450
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2360462
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2360476
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2360597

It´s not guaranteed to run any better on air or water than any other card.


----------



## Desolutional

Can't wait to see those Classy OCs!


----------



## Chargeit

I couldn't resist it any longer. I ordered the MSI gaming 980 ti. Find them fairly attractive and have heard lots of good things about MSI gpu's from friends.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Various PCB pics for you guys Sorry I don't have a better photo booth or anything like that lol.
> 
> GTX 980 TI Classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Various PCB pics


----------



## BoredErica

Why are the caps red? I've only seen black and blue before.


----------



## VSG

They are actually pink, and I am still not sure why. I was hoping they were going all black caps everywhere now.


----------



## -terabyte-

Any reviews of Classy yet? I did a quick search around but found nothing yet.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Here´s an interesting thread comparing cooling designs on 980 TI customs:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1867223


The link to the 980Ti eVGA SC in particular is...concerning.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/69713-evga-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-2-0-review-4.html

Are these the same temperatures to be expected on the Classified? :/
I mean they are still using the same backplate, same ACX cooler. Sure the PCB is 14+3, but without a better cooler, I'm starting to have questions.
Secondly, I went in expecting _some_ binning, but maybe the Hybrid/KPE are getting the _better_ ones too. So really, what is the $50 premium going to buy then.

I am following the other thread of course, since we have users with the cards already in-hand though.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> The link to the 980Ti eVGA SC in particular is...concerning.
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/69713-evga-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-2-0-review-4.html
> 
> Are these the same temperatures to be expected on the Classified? :/
> I mean they are still using the same backplate, same ACX cooler. Sure the PCB is 14+3, but without a better cooler, I'm starting to have questions.
> Secondly, I went in expecting _some_ binning, but maybe the Hybrid/KPE are getting the _better_ ones too. So really, what is the $50 premium going to buy then.
> 
> I am following the other thread of course, since we have users with the cards already in-hand though.


We'll have to wait for reviews, but those 14+3 phases are for voltage fluctuations that occur during extreme benching (LN2/DICE). You would fry your card on air trying to reach these voltages. That's why the Classified and KPE are designed for LN2 pots, not for air cooling (even though air coolers are included).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That Classy PCB is beast mode! Hnnnnng!


----------



## naved777

The classified is looking very promising
1540 at stock voltage !!


----------



## iSlayer

@Majin SSJ Eric four words, Fury X Classy PCB

...I'm going to go change my pants.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> @Majin SSJ Eric four words, Fury X Classy PCB
> 
> ...I'm going to go change my pants.


5 7 words

evga only makes nvidia cards

sad face


----------



## darealist

Still the crappy acx cooler when competitors have superior offerings.


----------



## hertz9753

Now I need to go back the fridge. That makes me sad.

I got my first EVGA card in 2004 and it is true that EVGA only does NVIDIA.


----------



## iSlayer

We can dream :'(


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> We can dream :'(


no dreaming allowed on ocn. its in the tos.


----------



## iSlayer

Brb praying to enterprise for forgiveness.

So reference 980 Tis do 1400 at stock on air, 1500 with custom bios. How about normal aftermarket variants from Gigabyte/MSI?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Brb praying to enterprise for forgiveness.
> 
> So reference 980 Tis do 1400 at stock on air, 1500 with custom bios. How about normal aftermarket variants from Gigabyte/MSI?


MSI 980Ti : 1500 on stock bios/cooler, 1550 on stock bios/AIO cooling, ~1600 on modded bios/AIO cooling. At 8.4 GHz on the RAM though. >400 GB/s bandwidth


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Just got my EVGA 980 Ti superclocked in the mail today. And this card is awesome.


----------



## escalibur




----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*


18652 graphics score on firestrike?







Both the msi(19062) and the G1(19562) get better scores. I was expecting it to perform better, what a disappointment. I guess i will go with the classy then.


----------



## friend'scatdied

With sample variability from silicon-to-silicon I don't understand why you'd write off something because of the clocks (and consequent performance) spouted from a single review.


----------



## hanzy

Well I just got my two EVGA SC's underwater on EK copper blocks running 1450 core and 8Ghz on the mem.
Have not had to bump the voltage yet, max temps on the second card are at 42°C.
Firestrike does not seem to want to cooperate. Keeps giving me the lost focus error. I have my Antivirus closed(usually pops up when I forget to turn it off).
I wanted to bench my 780 classies in fire strike before I put Maxwell in but I had the same issue.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




The 980's at 1450 core 8000 mem

The 780 classies at 1250 core and 6600 mem


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> MSI 980Ti : 1500 on stock bios/cooler, 1550 on stock bios/AIO cooling, ~1600 on modded bios/AIO cooling. At 8.4 GHz on the RAM though. >400 GB/s bandwidth


are you using the nzxt kraken? I'm wondering if it would sufficiently cool the VRMs on the classy since it doesn't have the heatsinks that the MSI has.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*


It's up for pre-order on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Video-Graphics-Cards-STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING/dp/B010XDJ36K/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1436028887&sr=8-4&keywords=asus+strix+980+ti

$739


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> It's up for pre-order on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Video-Graphics-Cards-STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING/dp/B010XDJ36K/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1436028887&sr=8-4&keywords=asus+strix+980+ti
> 
> $739


That settles it then. i'm getting 2 classys. Way to go asus.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechPowerUp MSI 980 Gaming Review*
> 
> Full-on gaming will have the card reach 37 dBA, which is much noisier than I had hoped for. At 35 dBA, the EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ is definitely quieter.


Ha. I love how people still hate on ACX 2.0+ (wondering if they base their experience on the mediocre 780/970 implementations).


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Ha. I love how people still hate on ACX 2.0+ (wondering if they base their experience on the mediocre 780/970 implementations).


The MSI version is running 100 MHz faster and 2 C cooler.

Also, MSI has a better secondary heatsink for AIO and universal water blocks. The EVGA secondary has little protrusions that prevent AIOs from contacting the GPU, so the secondary must be removed or a shim needs to be added.



VS


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Ha. I love how people still hate on ACX 2.0+ (wondering if they base their experience on the mediocre 780/970 implementations).


Well what exactly is so different on the 980Ti's implementation of the cooler?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I just picked up a Gigabyte 970 G1 and a EVGA 980 Ti SC. The G1 is such a nicer looking card compared to the SC. The SC only did 18044 on the graphics score. The 970 is 12423. Crazy how good that 980 Ti is though.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> The MSI version is running 100 MHz faster and 2 C cooler.


2'C difference still holds at max clocks too (1507 on the MSI vs. 1491 on the eVGA). I'm curious if the eVGA's noise advantage still holds up there.

It's really disappointing that the MSI is louder given that its heatsink is overall 30% (or more) larger than the ACX 2.0 implementation. It seems right now that the eVGA (potential coil whine aside) is quieter than the MSI or the Gigabyte; the ASUS remains to be seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Well what exactly is so different on the 980Ti's implementation of the cooler?


Most of the difference is in the fans. The fans eVGA uses are just a lot quieter than the GK110 ACX implementation. The 970 ACX implementation was also infamous for useless heatpipes.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 18652 graphics score on firestrike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the msi(19062) and the G1(19562) get better scores. I was expecting it to perform better, what a disappointment. I guess i will go with the classy then.


Now we buy cards based on fire strike scores ? This is IMO the cleanest 980 Ti so far and will perform on par with any other Ti. But this is OCN so I guess every point counts regardless if it's irrelevant to in game performance.


----------



## renji1337

Which 980 ti would be the best to run on air in SLI? I currently have two MSI 970's in SLI and the are overclocked to 1550mhz and the top card never goes above 76c. (fans locked at 75%)

Would the gigabyte or classified be best?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Which 980 ti would be the best to run on air in SLI? I currently have two MSI 970's in SLI and the are overclocked to 1550mhz and the top card never goes above 76c. (fans locked at 75%)
> 
> Would the gigabyte or classified be best?


I also ran 2x 970s of MSI in Sli.

Id for 2x MSI again for SLI. Cus the coolers are quiet.

Read about Giga having rather noisy fans, like an annoying noise and not just air-noise.


----------



## iSlayer

It isn't so much that the Windforce is louder so much as its higher pitched because of the three smaller fans vs. 2 larger ones on the Twin Frozr V.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I also ran 2x 970s of MSI in Sli.
> 
> Id for 2x MSI again for SLI. Cus the coolers are quiet.
> 
> Read about Giga having rather noisy fans, like an annoying noise and not just air-noise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> It isn't so much that the Windforce is louder so much as its higher pitched because of the three smaller fans vs. 2 larger ones on the Twin Frozr V.


you guys are making me regret my purchase on my gigabyte windforce 980ti







i should get it on tuesay coming from a 580. I know the performance increase will be MASSIVE. But i am worried about these issues now and regretting.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> you guys are making me regret my purchase on my gigabyte windforce 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should get it on tuesay coming from a 580. I know the performance increase will be MASSIVE. But i am worried about these issues now and regretting.


If you keep fans below a certain % im sure they card is fine.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> you guys are making me regret my purchase on my gigabyte windforce 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should get it on tuesay coming from a 580. I know the performance increase will be MASSIVE. But i am worried about these issues now and regretting.


I wouldn't regret it, I have that card (Gigabyte GTX980Ti Gaming G1) and I think it's a beast!


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I wouldn't regret it, I have that card (Gigabyte GTX980Ti Gaming G1) and I think it's a beast!


really? You have no issues with it as of yet? What woul yo u say is your only gripe with it? plus i never OC'd a GPU and i will be doing that with this one most likely.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> you guys are making me regret my purchase on my gigabyte windforce 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should get it on tuesay coming from a 580. I know the performance increase will be MASSIVE. But i am worried about these issues now and regretting.


If you can't hear it or don't care, you're good. It's not a huge deal.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> If you can't hear it or don't care, you're good. It's not a huge deal.


My G1 is comming in tomorrow. I bought it out of impulse(currently have a 980TI SC) I will be returning it because i can't stand the noise. Currently i have my eye on the classy, hof or strix.


----------



## escalibur




----------



## BoredErica

980ti from MSI has been 'packaging' for the last 3-4 days from Newegg. Can't cancel the order, I guess I don't have the option to go for any other card so might as well wait for it lol. Not paying 15% restocking fee for an exchange.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Any 980Ti is going to be great. Hell the reference is still great. Stop worrying.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Reference PCB is highly underrated when the actual silicon lottery makes up virtually all of the overclocking difference these days.

That said non-reference cooling is much better-equipped to handle the thermals, but I feel really sorry for people with G1s, Gaming's and Strixes getting poor chips with sub-70% ASIC. No number of power phases can save you from a crappy chip.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Any 980Ti is going to be great. Hell the reference is still great. Stop worrying.


True that, all of the 980 Ti variants are worth considering, just matters where the price is.

Heat though can be a bit of a sore spot. Little Maxwell up to the 970, 980 have some great temps, Big Maxwell sure does put out in that regard.


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Reference PCB is highly underrated when the actual silicon lottery makes up virtually all of the overclocking difference these days.
> 
> That said non-reference cooling is much better-equipped to handle the thermals, but I feel really sorry for people with G1s, Gaming's and Strixes getting poor chips with sub-70% ASIC. No number of power phases can save you from a crappy chip.


Reference PCB is equipped with crappy phases, which will degrade quickly if you keep running at higher clock on daily basis. That's always the weakest point of ref nVidia when compared to ref AMD


----------



## renji1337

Just ordered the MSI Gaming 980 ti. I have to wait 2 more days to order another one


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Reference PCB is equipped with crappy phases, which will degrade quickly if you keep running at higher clock on daily basis. That's always the weakest point of ref nVidia when compared to ref AMD


Nah, they will last at least a couple years without much trouble. Not many people run flagships for more than 3 years anyways.(as daily drivers) I overclocked and overvolted the snot out of Titans, and never saw signs of degradation in the two years I owned them.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Reference PCB is equipped with crappy phases, which will degrade quickly if you keep running at higher clock on daily basis. That's always the weakest point of ref nVidia when compared to ref AMD


Source?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Nah, they will last at least a couple years without much trouble. Not many people run flagships for more than 3 years anyways.(as daily drivers) I overclocked and overvolted the snot out of Titans, and never saw signs of degradation in the two years I owned them.


Same with my reference GK110s.


----------



## blue1512

Of course your blocks cools the VRM, that's why. Lower temp = longer life


----------



## friend'scatdied

Still don't buy it. My reference 780 Ti has been going strong since launch on air cooling (breaking 1300MHz and running above 80'C all the while on the skyn3t BIOS). Did I mention it's folding now?

No degradation.

I haven't really observed substantive proof of degradation on reference cards, so I'm inclined to believe that it's marketing FUD perpetuated by AIBs unless there's evidence to indicate otherwise.

This is all even barring the fact that my 780 Ti was $700 at launch and probably isn't worth more than $200ish now. If there even was any degradation to speak of it would probably occur well outside the useful life of the video card.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 980ti from MSI has been 'packaging' for the last 3-4 days from Newegg. Can't cancel the order, I guess I don't have the option to go for any other card so might as well wait for it lol. Not paying 15% restocking fee for an exchange.


You can reject a package from Newegg and they won't charge any fees.

You can also return a sealed package that's "replacement only".


----------



## OcN13

Sorry if common knowledge but I thought a price drop was coming for the 980 and 980ti. Is that the case?

Thanks,


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> Sorry if common knowledge but I thought a price drop was coming for the 980 and 980ti. Is that the case?
> 
> Thanks,


Probably the 980 once the Fury non-X drops, but I doubt if the 980 Ti will see a price drop.


----------



## escalibur

Not a review but someone still might be interested in this:


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Reference PCB is highly underrated when the actual silicon lottery makes up virtually all of the overclocking difference these days.
> 
> That said non-reference cooling is much better-equipped to handle the thermals, but I feel really sorry for people with G1s, Gaming's and Strixes getting poor chips with sub-70% ASIC. No number of power phases can save you from a crappy chip.


ASIC percentage has been debunked in regards to a chip being a poor chip or not.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Reference PCB is equipped with crappy phases, which will degrade quickly if you keep running at higher clock on daily basis. That's always the weakest point of ref nVidia when compared to ref AMD


quickly degrade as in it takes 3+ years to show any signs of that when overclocked? besides in the past few years nvidia has been using a 6+2 phase system while amd has been using a 4+2 phase system so there goes that theory right out the water.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> Reference PCB is equipped with crappy phases, which will degrade quickly if you keep running at higher clock on daily basis. That's always the weakest point of ref nVidia when compared to ref AMD


That's total horse bleep. I'm still running two and a half year old reference Titans that I have beaten the holy hell out of (usually use 1.4V+ when benching) and they are still flawless. We in the Titan Club learned long ago that the "frailty" of the reference boards was nothing more than a myth...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> ASIC percentage has been debunked in regards to a chip being a poor chip or not.


Doesn't matter. I didn't expressly state that sub-70% ASIC = poor chip; I was calling out cases of poor chips *with* less than 70% ASIC (i.e. A + B rather than A = B).

This argument of semantics does absolutely nothing against the core point of the original argument: aftermarket vs. reference PCB doesn't really matter.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> ASIC percentage has been debunked in regards to a chip being a poor chip or not.


Agreed. I find it saddening to see some people throw a fit over such things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Doesn't matter. I didn't expressly state that sub-70% ASIC = poor chip; I was calling out cases of poor chips *with* less than 70% ASIC (i.e. A + B rather than A = B).
> 
> This argument of semantics does absolutely nothing against the core point of the original argument: aftermarket vs. reference PCB doesn't really matter.


Funny, my 66.7% asic 780 Classified results I put up over six months ago still have really good placings, with most of them in the top 15-20 still (for hardware, top 100 globally) on HWBot. It clocked to 1377 core with skyn3t, and would have gone even further on water or dice/ln2.

Asic is nowhere near a definitive measure of how well a card will overclock.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Any 980Ti is going to be great. Hell the reference is still great. Stop worrying.


But it's like, the entire point of this forum to worry about that stuff, lol.

Is MSI's 980ti gaming reference PCB btw?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Agreed. I find it saddening to see some people throw a fit over such things.
> 
> Asic is nowhere near a definitive measure of how well a card will overclock.


Strawman. A + B (what I said) is not the same as A = B (what you think I said).

It's possible your Classified would have done just as well on 6 power phases.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is MSI's 980ti gaming reference PCB btw?


no, it's completely custom. but there are cards from other brands with custom coolers and reference PCBs out there, so watch out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> no, it's completely custom. but there are cards from other brands with custom coolers and reference PCBs out there, so watch out.


Which ones?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Which ones?


Mostly the eVGA ACX ones (except the Classified and Kingpin).

Nothing wrong with them as the distribution of the overclocks achieved by them are not meaningfully different from those of cards with custom PCBs. You still have a fair number running the gamut from 1400s to upper-1500s


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Strawman. A + B (what I said) is not the same as A = B (what you think I said).
> 
> It's possible your Classified would have done just as well on 6 power phases.


Probably not, given I had altered the pwm (not to mention a few other things) to get that far.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> You can reject a package from Newegg and they won't charge any fees.
> 
> You can also return a sealed package that's "replacement only".


W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> ASIC percentage has been debunked in regards to a chip being a poor chip or not.


reiterate that please. ASIC this,ASIC that, what the heck does it tell you exactly? it confuses me. Can you tell if you got a wacky card just by the number?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My 980ti Classified is making me really happy so far.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My 980ti Classified is making me really happy so far.


Nice, mind running firestrike and posting scores? Stock and OC?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Nice, mind running firestrike and posting scores? Stock and OC?


1547 mhz with is the most I've gone today on regular BIOS. Will try LN2 tomorrow. Asic score is 80.0 if it means anything.

Firestrike @ 1547mhz - 21k GPU score. - 18563 overall score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7650793

Firestrike @ stock settings - 20K GPU score - 17839 overall. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5323791


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1547 mhz with is the most I've gone today on regular BIOS. Will try LN2 tomorrow. Asic score is 18.0 if it means anything.
> 
> Firestrike @ 1547mhz - 21k GPU score. - 18563 overall score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7650793
> 
> Firestrike @ stock settings - 20K GPU score - 17839 overall. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5323791


Wait 18% asic?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Beauty Classy dude! EK making blocks for those yet?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Wait 18% asic?


Typo. I meant to say 80.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Beauty Classy dude! EK making blocks for those yet?


Not sure if they are. Looks like EK 780ti Classy blocks fit. Might hunt down a used one.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1547 mhz with is the most I've gone today on regular BIOS. Will try LN2 tomorrow. Asic score is 80.0 if it means anything.
> 
> Firestrike @ 1547mhz - 21k GPU score. - 18563 overall score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7650793
> 
> Firestrike @ stock settings - 20K GPU score - 17839 overall. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5323791


Hmm, i get 21325 graphics score on my OCd 980 TI SC

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5279514

Are you overclocking the memory at all?


----------



## hanzy

Question for you guys now that I am seeing your FStrike scores:
My two 980ti are clocked at 1500 core 8000mem. Firestrike does not report core clock correctly at 1252 but that must be a glitch because logging shows it hitting its 1490 core clock.
Graphics score is 35,000, physics 12,000, combined 8,000, total 21,640.
CPU holding me back here or what?
My 4770k is clocked at 4.2. Much higher than that and it runs close to 80°C on water. Not delidded ATM.
Maybe I should throw a Devils Canyon chip in here?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Hmm, i get 21325 graphics score on my OCd 980 TI SC
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5279514
> 
> Are you overclocking the memory at all?


No, just added 115mhz on PX and ran a test. I haven't pushed harder and haven't tpuched the memory. I will try adding core and more volts, but another day. I had an unpleasant morning with FedEX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Question for you guys now that I am seeing your FStrike scores:
> My two 980ti are clocked at 1500 core 8000mem. Firestrike does not report core clock correctly at 1252 but that must be a glitch because logging shows it hitting its 1490 core clock.
> Graphics score is 35,000, physics 12,000, combined 8,000, total 21,640.
> CPU holding me back here or what?
> My 4770k is clocked at 4.2. Much higher than that and it runs close to 80°C on water. Not delidded ATM.
> Maybe I should throw a Devils Canyon chip in here?


Your CPU isn't exactly holding you back, regular firestrike is very influenced by the cpu score. No game that I know of does that. Firestrike Ultra on the other hand doesn't care too much about the cpu. A 35K GPU score, means your system is running fine, so don't worry.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Question for you guys now that I am seeing your FStrike scores:
> My two 980ti are clocked at 1500 core 8000mem. Firestrike does not report core clock correctly at 1252 but that must be a glitch because logging shows it hitting its 1490 core clock.
> Graphics score is 35,000, physics 12,000, combined 8,000, total 21,640.
> CPU holding me back here or what?
> My 4770k is clocked at 4.2. Much higher than that and it runs close to 80°C on water. Not delidded ATM.
> Maybe I should throw a Devils Canyon chip in here?


wont make much of a difference if you switch to 4790k
you can try deliding the chip as you already have a beefy cooling system.


----------



## BoredErica

Newegg: "Packaging". I'm just hoping it's shipping but they haven't bothered to update it... Gonna go a week of 'packaging' soon.


----------



## 8472

guru3d strix review:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-geforce-gtx-980-ti-strix-review,1.html

It looks hot, loud (well, not silent), and a disappointing overclocker.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Huh? Those results are OK -- topping out below 1500MHz could easily be down to the chip rather than the overall nature of the card.

Though it _is_ surprising that based on reviews ACX 2.0 turned out to be the quietest 980 Ti.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Huh? Those results are OK -- topping out below 1500MHz could easily be down to the chip rather than the overall nature of the card.
> 
> Though it _is_ surprising that based on reviews ACX 2.0 turned out to be the quietest 980 Ti.


48c idle asus vs 33c idle msi? wut!
82c load asus vs 72c load msi? Wut!


----------



## barsh90

Wow, the strix turned out to be such a disappointment.
Runs really hot, almost reference level (51c iddle and 81c under load)
Somewhat noisy(41 dBa)
Lower overclock scores than its competitors msi, gigabyte g1, and zotac.

I had high hopes for this card. Turned out to be a fiasco. Asus advertises this card to be 30% cooler 0dBa on the box. Something isn't right.

Sigh.... I guess HOF or classy for me then.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,35.html


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 48c idle asus vs 33c idle msi? wut!
> 82c load asus vs 72c load msi? Wut!


Wait what?

OK, I take it being "okay" back.









Though the idle doesn't really matter since the fans are off; it's a little disappointing those triple fans are louder AND hotter. It's even hotter than ACX 2.0...


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> guru3d strix review:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-geforce-gtx-980-ti-strix-review,1.html
> 
> It looks hot, loud (well, not silent), and a disappointing overclocker.


Was waiting for this

Classified win this round
well done EVGA








700$ ...cant ask for more


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 980ti from MSI has been 'packaging' for the last 3-4 days from Newegg. Can't cancel the order, I guess I don't have the option to go for any other card so might as well wait for it lol. Not paying 15% restocking fee for an exchange.


Yea, my MSI 980 ti has been in packaging since Friday. I called today and asked what was going on and was told the Warehouse was closed Friday and that the card should be shipped today. It wasn't.

I'm guessing it's just going to take time for them to get caught up. Really out of all the times I've ordered from Newegg, this is the first time they didn't ship quickly.

You can deny the card when UPS tries to deliver it. They just return it and you don't have to pay a restocking fee. It does take awhile to get settled up on the refund.


----------



## barsh90

double post


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, my MSI 980 ti has been in packaging since Friday. I called today and asked what was going on and was told the Warehouse was closed Friday and that the card should be shipped today. It wasn't.
> 
> I'm guessing it's just going to take time for them to get caught up. Really out of all the times I've ordered from Newegg, this is the first time they didn't ship quickly.


That sounds like a TigerDirect experience...

Though TigerDirect would let you cancel the order and send it to you anyway.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 48c idle asus vs 33c idle msi? wut!
> 82c load asus vs 72c load msi? Wut!


Allow me to throw on:

48C idle Asus vs 33C idle MSI vs 35C idle Gigabyte
82 C load Asus vs 72C load MSI vs 69C load Gigabyte
41 dBA load Asus vs 39 dBA load MSI vs 41 dBA load Gigabyte


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Allow me to throw on:
> 
> 48C idle Asus vs 33C idle MSI vs 35C idle Gigabyte vs 36C idle Zotac
> 82 C load Asus vs 72C load MSI vs 69C load Gigabyte vs 72C load Zotac
> 41 dBA load Asus vs 39 dBA load MSI vs 41 dBA load Gigabyte vs 43 dBA load Zotac


Plus Zotac.

Dang.

If G3D had the Classified and Galaxy HOF we'd be able to get the full picture apples-to-apples.

Are we sure the Asus doesn't have a bad mount? It just seems off...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That sounds like a TigerDirect experience...
> 
> Though TigerDirect would let you cancel the order and send it to you anyway.


Yea, it kind of sucks. I've been sitting on my 780 for about 2 years now and am more then ready to replace it. Heck, I even put off finishing witcher 3 until I get it in.

Seeing that Asus Strix review makes me happy I did just say screw it and order the MSI.

*Those classified look sexy as hell.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Plus Zotac.
> 
> Dang.
> 
> If G3D had the Classified and Galaxy HOF we'd be able to get the full picture apples-to-apples.
> 
> Are we sure the Asus doesn't have a bad mount? It just seems off...


It could be the fact that only 3 of the 5 heatpipes actually make decent contact with the gpu.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, my MSI 980 ti has been in packaging since Friday. I called today and asked what was going on and was told the Warehouse was closed Friday and that the card should be shipped today. It wasn't.
> 
> I'm guessing it's just going to take time for them to get caught up. Really out of all the times I've ordered from Newegg, this is the first time they didn't ship quickly.
> 
> You can deny the card when UPS tries to deliver it. They just return it and you don't have to pay a restocking fee. It does take awhile to get settled up on the refund.












If they can't ship it in a day they should just put auto-notify or something... I'd much rather wait a week and order when they are caught up than order and wait a week. And I can't cancel, which is dumb. Guess I could reject the package but ehhh. Amazon service is better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Wait what?
> 
> OK, I take it being "okay" back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the idle doesn't really matter since the fans are off; it's a little disappointing those triple fans are louder AND hotter. It's even hotter than ACX 2.0...


Can you repost the evidenec that EVGA cards are the best this time around?


----------



## barsh90

something seems off. asus advertises this card to be 30% cooler than reference. 81c is not 30% cooler than 83-84


----------



## 8472

found it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1562822/review-studio-asus-gtx-980-ti-strix-review/80#post_24133672


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you repost the evidenec that EVGA cards are the best this time around?


They aren't necessarily. G3D hasn't reviewed any of them to definitively compare against both the MSI/ASUS.

However TPU has reviewed EVGA/MSI, and they commented the 980 ACX 2.0 was noticeably quieter than the 980 Ti Gaming (at the expense of 2'C):
Quote:


> Full-on gaming will have the [980 Ti Gaming] reach 37 dBA, which is much noisier than I had hoped for. At 35 dBA, the EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ is definitely quieter.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Gaming/29.html

Wow, ASUS pulled off a eVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 with those heatpipes...


----------



## undeadhunter

Reviews for the strix are ..... well..... not any better than the rest, as a matter of fact the msi and the gygabyte are doing better on clocks(numbers) and thermals.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Wow, ASUS pulled off a eVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 with those heatpipes...


Lol you took the words out of my mouth. Not good asus, tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they can't ship it in a day they should just put auto-notify or something... I'd much rather wait a week and order when they are caught up than order and wait a week. And I can't cancel, which is dumb. Guess I could reject the package but ehhh. Amazon service is better.
> 
> Can you repost the evidenec that EVGA cards are the best this time around?


I ordered my 980 TI by MSI yesterday and it's being delivered today. Ships from NJ and I live 200miles away lol

ordering another one on wednesday or thursday depending on how long the 48hour thing lasts


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> It could be the fact that only 3 of the 5 heatpipes actually make decent contact with the gpu.


I just thought about the Asus 780/290X coolers.

We might have a better idea of what happened if we see the Fury Strix use this same cooler.


----------



## barsh90

*"Update: Shortly before finishing this article ASUS gave us a call. It appears that the retail units will be clocked 26 MHz slower at a 1190 MHz core and 1291 MHz Boost frequency. The batches media received are clocked at 1216 MHz on the core and 1317 MHz on the boost frequency (as displayed in this review). The faster mode can still be achieved by using the OC mode in their overclocking software. It is a little disappointing to not see the fastest advertised frequency straight out of the box."*

Wow, asus sure likes shooting themselves in the foot.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,36.html


----------



## Exilon

Well, the MSI Gaming one also had that "feature" of not being identical with the review version due to a BIOS change...


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> *"Update: Shortly before finishing this article ASUS gave us a call. It appears that the retail units will be clocked 26 MHz slower at a 1190 MHz core and 1291 MHz Boost frequency. The batches media received are clocked at 1216 MHz on the core and 1317 MHz on the boost frequency (as displayed in this review). The faster mode can still be achieved by using the OC mode in their overclocking software. It is a little disappointing to not see the fastest advertised frequency straight out of the box."*
> 
> Wow, asus sure likes shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,36.html


Can I have my 26megahertz back?


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undeadhunter*
> 
> Reviews for the strix are ..... well..... not any better than the rest, as a matter of fact the msi and the gygabyte are doing better on clocks(numbers) and thermals.


No. Compared to it's size and look STRIX looks awful. Way above 80C with 41dB is defenitely not good enough.


----------



## Glottis

so ironically Asus STRIX is one of the worst custom 980Tis out there. I never understood this STRIX hype, and now i have proof that it's nothing special


----------



## undeadhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> No. Compared to it's size and look STRIX looks awful. Way above 80C with 41dB is defenitely not good enough.


Well, I didn't wanted to sound so cruel xD, but yeah card looks like a fail : /


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> so ironically Asus STRIX is one of the worst custom 980Tis out there. I never understood this STRIX hype, and now i have proof that it's nothing special


It is almost hard to believe how can someone design that kind of a card and fail like this. I mean PCB is almost the size of the smallest ITX boards, cooler is one of the largest (especially in 2-slot class) and the card runs like cheap bulk alternative.

Wish I could see HoF's review before switching my STRIX pre-order to MSI. Classified is just not worth the price difference without puting it on water. :/


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> It is almost hard to believe how can someone design that kind of a card and fail like this. I mean PCB is almost the size of the smallest ITX boards, cooler is one of the largest (especially in 2-slot class) and the card runs like cheap bulk alternative.
> 
> Wish I could see HoF's review before switching my STRIX pre-order to MSI. Classified is just not worth the price difference without puting it on water. :/


EK has said that their existing blocks should work with the classy:

http://forums.evga.com/GTX-980-TI-Classified-m2344369-p7.aspx


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> EK has said that their existing blocks should work with the classy:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/GTX-980-TI-Classified-m2344369-p7.aspx


Thanks for the info but I'm staying on air as for now.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1547 mhz with is the most I've gone today on regular BIOS. Will try LN2 tomorrow. Asic score is 80.0 if it means anything.
> 
> Firestrike @ 1547mhz - 21k GPU score. - 18563 overall score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7650793
> 
> Firestrike @ stock settings - 20K GPU score - 17839 overall. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5323791


Beast! At what voltage?


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Beast! At what voltage?


Isn't Classified using 1.300V with the 'stock' bios? That would probably justify why it overclocks that well or 'well'.


----------



## naved777

i am hardly seeing a classified clocking badly be it on OCN or EVGA forum EXCEPT one which wont go above 1493 i guess


----------



## escalibur

What a fail this STRIX card really is:










http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/product-feature-high-end-graphics-slugfest-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-card-shootout/test-setup-and-results


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> What a fail this STRIX card really is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/product-feature-high-end-graphics-slugfest-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-card-shootout/test-setup-and-results


Website you linked shows it as the highest performing card.

You saying it's fail because in these specific synthetic benchmarks, it consumed 4% more power and ran a dozen degrees hotter?


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Website you linked shows it as the highest performing card.
> 
> You saying it's fail because in these specific synthetic benchmarks, it consumed 4% more power and ran a dozen degrees hotter?


Performance difference between those cards is next to none. Next few runs and any card could be the winner. Yes I'm pointing out way too high temps compared to the rest (considering Palit's and Asus' prices). Power consumption is not an issue in this case. STRIX' biggest problem is way too high temps for a cooler it is using.


----------



## BoredErica

Why don't reviewers set the same overclock/voltage for all these cards to try to get a better comparison of cooling, lol. I don't understand why nobody wants to test this carefully.


----------



## Frestoinc

well in most cases casual reviews are for those who prefer to just rip off the box, slap onto their board and start playing games.

while enthusiast relies mostly on their counterparts from forums for benchmarks ocs and such.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Performance difference between those cards is next to none. Next few runs and any card could be the winner. Yes I'm pointing out way too high temps compared to the rest (considering Palit's and Asus' prices). Power consumption is not an issue in this case. STRIX' biggest problem is way too high temps for a cooler it is using.


Thank you for pointing that out







knew it had to be more than what you linked.
Didn't read a post before yours right now and thought it was sarcasm.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> What a fail this STRIX card really is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/product-feature-high-end-graphics-slugfest-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-card-shootout/test-setup-and-results


msi looks more and more attractive but i'm gonna hold my horse and wait for classy instead


----------



## escalibur

Probably better sample of yhe STRIXes we saw so far?

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/asus-strix-gaming-gtx-980-ti-directcu-3/19/


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Beast! At what voltage?


stock run not sure what the volts were. At 1547, at 1.200v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Isn't Classified using 1.300V with the 'stock' bios? That would probably justify why it overclocks that well or 'well'.


1.2v is the default bios MAX. Maybe with the ln2 bios you get 1.3 out of the box, but I haven't tried.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> stock run not sure what the volts were. At 1547, at 1.200v
> 1.2v is the default bios MAX. Maybe with the ln2 bios you get 1.3 out of the box, but I haven't tried.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I messed around with my Classified, 1.200v 1554mhz (+124) on the core and 7722mhz(+350) on the memory is as far as it went with ACX cooler and original Classified BIOS. I say it's well worth the 50bucks over reference. I played some GTAV, and while this card is slower than my 2 Titans in that particular game gameplay was still smooth. Can't wait to get a second one and waterblocks. Gotta search around for custom BIOS, it may help once the cards are under water.

21639 GPU score on firestrike.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7662289


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, it kind of sucks. I've been sitting on my 780 for about 2 years now and am more then ready to replace it. Heck, I even put off finishing witcher 3 until I get it in.
> 
> Seeing that Asus Strix review makes me happy I did just say screw it and order the MSI.
> 
> *Those classified look sexy as hell.


... Are you me? (Though, I've ordered the Classy.)


----------



## Apolladan

did anyone expect any different with the strix? same problem as the 970 acx, core is directly sitting on top of heatpipes instead of a heat spreader like in every other cooler

weird rookie mistake


----------



## BoredErica

I thought Asus was supposed to be da #1 cuz' JJ?









I would've thought that heatsink designs for GPUs are a mature technology now and nobody can screw it up.


----------



## iSlayer

JJ is...unreliable.

We are still waiting on some word for NVMe support.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I messed around with my Classified, 1.200v 1554mhz (+124) on the core and 7722mhz(+350) on the memory is as far as it went with ACX cooler and original Classified BIOS. I say it's well worth the 50bucks over reference. I played some GTAV, and while this card is slower than my 2 Titans in that particular game gameplay was still smooth. Can't wait to get a second one and waterblocks. Gotta search around for custom BIOS, it may help once the cards are under water.
> 
> 21639 GPU score on firestrike.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7662289


1554Mhz is very good if it really is stable. 3D Mark is not proving much of a stability but I wouldn't be surprised if it really is stable for "24/7" usage. For the 50 bucks difference is a no brainer. Here in Europe the cheapest price including delivery is around 840€. (At the same time MSI/Gigabyte/Asus customs are about 760€) What kind of temps you're getting with it?

ps. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_Amp_Edition/1.html



Seems to be quite good card even fan profile is probably too aggressive & OC could be better too (in this sample)


----------



## BoredErica

I think on every thread and part of each thread, there are different opinions about which card is better, lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Who cares if it's stable? Stable is just enough to finish the benchmark. Not like he needs 1550 MHz to game at...


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I messed around with my Classified, 1.200v 1554mhz (+124) on the core and 7722mhz(+350) on the memory is as far as it went with ACX cooler and original Classified BIOS. I say it's well worth the 50bucks over reference. I played some GTAV, and while this card is slower than my 2 Titans in that particular game gameplay was still smooth. Can't wait to get a second one and waterblocks. Gotta search around for custom BIOS, it may help once the cards are under water.
> 
> 21639 GPU score on firestrike.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7662289


Your classy beats my SC by 300ish points







(on graphics score, of course)


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5279514


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

At stock volts The classy is just a regular 980ti. Am I wrong? Classy really shines when it comes to handling overvolting and put under water. So at stock volts, default bios, I would expect the classy to be a regular "Superclockef" 980ti.

Under water and with more juice, I sure expect a lot more.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> At stock volts The classy is just a regular 980ti. Am I wrong? Classy really shines when it comes to handling overvolting and put under water. So at stock volts, default bios, I would expect the classy to be a regular "Superclockef" 980ti.
> 
> Under water and with more juice, I sure expect a lot more.


Who knows at this point. Several early adopters have stated that their TI classy isn't overclocking any better than the last 980 classy.
I'm still waiting for HOF and Classy reviews to find out which SLI i will set on.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Who knows at this point. Several early adopters have stated that their TI classy isn't overclocking any better than the last 980 classy.
> I'm still waiting for HOF and Classy reviews to find out which SLI i will set on.


Base clock is 960mhz, let's say 1.0ghz. On average people are getting 1400mhz out of the box, I don't know how much more OC people want.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Base clock is 960mhz, let's say 1.0ghz. On average people are getting 1400mhz out of the box, I don't know how much more OC people want.


Ref 980ti all get over 1300 boost...


----------



## nSone

KitGuru's review is up [link]MSI GTX980 Ti Gaming 6G

MSI looks like a most balanced 980ti by now, might be my favorite though I never owned an MSI product before


----------



## iSlayer

I gave them a shot with my 970 and they delivered where EVGA has misstepped this generation. For myself it's been awkward not having EVGA at the top of the list for Nvidia cards. MSI has taken an appealing, balanced approach. Overclocks and runs cool like Windforce but runs quiet like STRIX

That said, big Maxwell classifieds have impressed me. Cooling isn't there but the PCB is of some serious quality.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Base clock is 960mhz, let's say 1.0ghz. On average people are getting 1400mhz out of the box, I don't know how much more OC people want.


reference TIs get 1300 boost and the G1 is getting 1500 easy out of the box, whats your point?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I gave them a shot with my 970 and they delivered where EVGA has misstepped this generation. For myself it's been awkward not having EVGA at the top of the list for Nvidia cards. MSI has taken an appealing, balanced approach. Overclocks and runs cool like Windforce but runs quiet like STRIX
> 
> That said, big Maxwell classifieds have impressed me. Cooling isn't there but the PCB is of some serious quality.


EVGA cards just seem very boring (aesthetically) in comparison to the other cards as of late. And with the failure of EVGA with the 980 Classy and 980 Kingpin, they have lost a lot of their appeal in my opinion. If I were getting a 980ti it would be a a card from MSI, Zotac or Gigabyte at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> reference TIs get 1300 boost and the G1 is getting 1500 easy out of the box, whats your point?


I think his point is that people expecting some miracle clocks from a Classy are being a little naive. All 980ti's are the same chip, but the benefit of a card like the Classy, Lightning or HOF is that you can add additional voltage above what you can on other 980ti models. That is where the benefits of one of the other cards start coming into play.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Ref 980ti all get over 1300 boost...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> reference TIs get 1300 boost and the G1 is getting 1500 easy out of the box, whats your point?


Point is : the cards are overclocking pretty good already how much more do you guys want over base clock?

They are already faster than 980s and trade blows with Titan X, beating it in certain scenarios. I wouldn't go around saying 980tis are poor overclockers.

Base clock speed is 960, and it boosts to 1400 out of the box. And you're not happy?

Would it make you guys happy for the card to only boost to 1100mhz, so you can manually increase it to 1400? Would it be a better overclocker in that scenario?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Point is : the cards are overclocking pretty good already how much more do you guys want over base clock?
> 
> They are already faster than 980s and trade blows with Titan X, beating it in certain scenarios. I wouldn't go around saying 980tis are poor overclockers.
> 
> Base clock speed is 960, and it boosts to 1400 out of the box. And you're not happy?
> 
> Would it make you guys happy for the card to only boost to 1100mhz, so you can manually increase it to 1400? Would it be a better overclocker in that scenario?


At the end of the day people will always want more, its basic human nature. The g1 is getting better oc capabilities than the classy(evga pulled another 980 classy fiasco) whats the point of unlocked voltage if you cant put it to use.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> At the end of the day people will always want more, its basic human nature. The g1 is getting better oc capabilities than the classy(evga pulled another 980 classy fiasco) whats the point of unlocked voltage if you cant put it to use.


Temperature now plays a big role. I you want to overvolt it, you're gonna have to find a way to keep it cooler than 25c for it scale well.

Running 1.4v on air is not a good idea anyways.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Who cares if it's stable? Stable is just enough to finish the benchmark. Not like he needs 1550 MHz to game at...


I do. Personally I don't care much how many points wich card can get if it is really unstable in some games. Breaking world records is another story. And I wouldn't say that he doesnt need 1550MHz for gaming neither because let's be honest, how many of us would be happy to game even with 1600MHz?







980 Ti is not fast enough for 4K and 60 FPS.


----------



## nyk20z3

Do you guys pay for fire strike ?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

I paid 8 bucks for it on eBay


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Who cares if it's stable?* Stable is just enough to finish the benchmark. Not like he needs 1550 MHz to game at...


Anyone looking at these scores to help them decide on the card worth buying?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Do you guys pay for fire strike ?


I paid $5 to someone here on OCN for mine.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

I think this is the same exact guy I bought it from: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Futuremark-3DMark-3D-Mark-Advanced-Edition-Same-Day-Steam-Download-/131544320977?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea0a70bd1


----------



## Strider49

Strix looks good against the competition in this review: https://translate.google.pt/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Ftest%2F20783-asus-geforce-gtx-980-ti-strix-directcu-iii%2F5%23content&edit-text=&act=url

G1 is too noisy, it seems.

Here the MSI Gaming stands out: High-end graphics slugfest: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti custom card shootout


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Strix looks good against the competition in this review: https://translate.google.pt/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Ftest%2F20783-asus-geforce-gtx-980-ti-strix-directcu-iii%2F5%23content&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> G1 is too noisy, it seems.
> 
> Here the MSI Gaming stands out: High-end graphics slugfest: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti custom card shootout


The opening in the backplate on the ASUS and Palit and slightly on the Gigabyte right at the underside of the die bother anyone? I woulda thunk one purpose was protection, while the other was heat dissipation if it was designed to contact the components. This was one reason I went for the MSI.

Open backplate:




Semi-closed:



Closed:


----------



## captinkirk

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/84497-inno3d-geforce-gtx-980-ti-ichill-x3-ultra/

Inno3D 980Ti iChill x3 Ultra review, sounds & looks like it was designed by a 12 year old boy, but it performs like a boss.
Not sure about the quality of the Inno3D stuff, never really had any experience with them.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

1554MHz is stable. 3861 on the memory is also right on point. Upped the fan speed to 75% . It's a cold day in Chicago today, so temps are steady at 65c with these clocks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Point is : the cards are overclocking pretty good already how much more do you guys want over base clock?


We want infinite FPS if possible. Always want more. This is overclock.net.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Strix looks good against the competition in this review: https://translate.google.pt/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Ftest%2F20783-asus-geforce-gtx-980-ti-strix-directcu-iii%2F5%23content&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> G1 is too noisy, it seems.
> 
> Here the MSI Gaming stands out: High-end graphics slugfest: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti custom card shootout


Whitenite's been hatin' on my MSI purchase but I'll show him!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Hey, did your card get shipped out?

Mine's scheduled for Monday Delivery. I'm fiending here.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Nothing wrong with wanting more, but condemning a solid performing card that poops all over red team and last gen flagship is just lame. Overclock.net, Pursuit of Performance, not miracles.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey, did your card get shipped out?
> 
> Mine's scheduled for Monday Delivery. I'm fiending here.


Mine says shipped yesterday.









I can't find the email they were supposed to send though.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Mine says shipped yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the email they were supposed to send though.


Well, the good news for you is mine shipped from California so yours should get to you quickly. I'm on the other side of the country, so, shipping form California always takes longer. Man, I expected to have that sucker by the weekend.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so after my long wait apparantly the strirx is crap??

when is lightning coming out? will ''posieden'' be any better?

might have to go with KPE this round even tho i will never l n2


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, the good news for you is mine shipped from California so yours should get to you quickly. I'm on the other side of the country, so, shipping form California always takes longer. Man, I expected to have that sucker by the weekend.


Yeah, but due to where I live I had to pay tax on the card + the $10 shipping. Adds up quite a bit more than the MSRP of the card itself.









I've been working hard at school, so I figured I deserved this.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so after my long wait apparantly the strirx is crap??
> 
> when is lightning coming out? will ''posieden'' be any better?
> 
> might have to go with KPE this round even tho i will never l n2


Why KPE when there's Classy?


----------



## dVeLoPe

isnt kpe > classsy??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> isnt kpe > classsy??


I guess... But I think the difference is small and they are both already voltage unlocked. If I were to care enough about the small difference, I'd already be SLIing 980tis with water blocks for the KPEs.

Imo


----------



## dVeLoPe

still waiting for lightning


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> EVGA cards just seem very boring (aesthetically) in comparison to the other cards as of late. And with the failure of EVGA with the 980 Classy and 980 Kingpin, they have lost a lot of their appeal in my opinion. If I were getting a 980ti it would be a a card from MSI, Zotac or Gigabyte at this point.


I wouldn't consider Zotac I don't think, but Gigabyte and MSI would be on my short list. Between the two, I like MSI's smaller size and less high pitched, lower noise level while still maintaining considerable overclocking capabilities. Twin Frozr V and the new Windforce have performed admirably from 970 up to 980 Ti, Gigabyte and MSI have kicked it up a notch. I'm hype for HOF and Lightnings.

What exactly was it about the 980 classy/KPE that bombed so hard? Besides the atrocious pricing. EVGA in general has crapped out the 9xxs besides the Ti classy, its a shame. Normally if I consider an Nvidia GPU I look immediately to EVGA, like Sapphire with AMD. This time around :/....
Quote:


> I think his point is that people expecting some miracle clocks from a Classy are being a little naive. All 980ti's are the same chip, but the benefit of a card like the Classy, Lightning or HOF is that you can add additional voltage above what you can on other 980ti models. That is where the benefits of one of the other cards start coming into play.


Underwater those cards REALLY shine. If I picked up a 980 Ti, it'd be a classy and I'd be keeping her cool.


----------



## Thetbrett

why can't they make non refernce pcb cards with a two fan, proper shroud cooler, not these open varieties?


----------



## fastpcman12

on evga gtx 980 ti hybrid,

my gpu offset is at +386 mhz in precision but everytime i run heaven it says at 1353mhz. am i doing something wrong?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> isnt kpe > classsy??


Not unless you going to use it with LN2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I wouldn't consider Zotac I don't think, but Gigabyte and MSI would be on my short list. Between the two, I like MSI's smaller size and less high pitched, lower noise level while still maintaining considerable overclocking capabilities. Twin Frozr V and the new Windforce have performed admirably from 970 up to 980 Ti, Gigabyte and MSI have kicked it up a notch. I'm hype for HOF and Lightnings.
> 
> *What exactly was it about the 980 classy/KPE that bombed so hard?* Besides the atrocious pricing. EVGA in general has crapped out the 9xxs besides the Ti classy, its a shame. Normally if I consider an Nvidia GPU I look immediately to EVGA, like Sapphire with AMD. This time around :/....
> Underwater those cards REALLY shine. If I picked up a 980 Ti, it'd be a classy and I'd be keeping her cool.


Basically little to no bios support. The cards never performed like they should because EVGA and Kingpin had already jumped ship to the Titan X. For the price premium the cards had, that is unacceptable.


----------



## criminal

dp


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Gonna try and feed my classy 1.25v later on and see if I can get past 1554mhz. I like my motorcycle better, so between testing and riding, I prefer riding


----------



## ondoy

Gigabyte GeForce GV-N98TG1 Gaming 6GB GDDR5 PCiE Video Card Graphics Cards Gaming-6GD @ 699.99

now down to 699.99 for g1...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Gonna try and feed my classy 1.25v later on and see if I can get past 1554mhz. I like my motorcycle better, so between testing and riding, I prefer riding


My bike is exactly why I still have Titans and not Titan X's!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My bike is exactly why I still have Titans and not Titan X's!


Yeah, I'd be in the same boat, but sold my Two Titans to buy my classy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, I'd be in the same boat, but sold my Two Titans to buy my classy.


I thought about it but then I'd have to redo my whole loop, get new blocks, etc etc. I just spent my money on a new slip on, jacket, gloves, boots and integrated led tail light. Besides, I've come to realize that my Titans still play everything just fine at 1440p!


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not unless you going to use it with LN2
> Basically little to no bios support. The cards never performed like they should because EVGA and Kingpin had already jumped ship to the Titan X. For the price premium the cards had, that is unacceptable.


That's just disappointing.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not unless you going to use it with LN2
> Basically little to no bios support. The cards never performed like they should because EVGA and Kingpin had already jumped ship to the Titan X. For the price premium the cards had, that is unacceptable.


Wow, that really sucks. Although eVGA motherboards are infamous I bet something similar happened from their Z87 to Z97 series (or other such progressions).

Given that eVGA is a relatively small company with limited resources for software it might be better for them to skip Classified/Kingping cards for medium-die (e.g. 680/980/1080) altogether. Failing that, customers should vote with their wallet by keeping it closed.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought about it but then I'd have to redo my whole loop, get new blocks, etc etc. I just spent my money on a new slip on, jacket, gloves, boots and integrated led tail light. Besides, I've come to realize that my Titans still play everything just fine at 1440p!


While I wait for blocks to be available for my card, I might get a set of slip ons. I really want to do a stage 1 upgrade, but it costs 2K. :-(

Was also thinking about a evbot, but not sure it's worth it for water cooled cards.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> That's just disappointing.


It is. I have owned more EVGA brand cards than any other brand and it just left a bad taste in my mouth about buying one of their cards in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Wow, that really sucks. Although eVGA motherboards are infamous I bet something similar happened from their Z87 to Z97 series (or other such progressions).
> 
> Given that eVGA is a relatively small company with limited resources for software it might be better for them to skip Classified/Kingping cards for medium-die (e.g. 680/980/1080) altogether. Failing that, customers should vote with their wallet by keeping it closed.


Both 980 Classy and Kingpin were just a shameless money grab by EVGA. They knew Titan X and 980Ti were right around the corner and just released the cards for a fast buck. Supposedly Kingpin is working on an updated bios for the 980's now, but at this point it seems to little to late. Especially with the 980 Kingpin costing $799! It should have had excellent support from day 1.


----------



## iSlayer

EVGA's mobos went way downhill after x58 because they let the wrong people go. Shame, they made excellent boards.

For me, the 970 heatsink situation was what did it. I still couldn't imagine going non-EVGA for the 970 but acted in my best interest. Low TDP, lesser overclocking, worse thermals and noise levels. Worse perf than gigabyte, not as quiet as STRIX and not as balanced as MSI.

EVGA needs to step it up next round.

The classy/KPE pricing on the 980 was criminal.


----------



## KickAssCop

Just to update in this thread. I must have the ****tiest luck this time around. I got my MSI gaming card and it only does about 1440/7600 with custom fan curve. It can bench at 1468 but is not game stable. ASIC of 63.1% which sucks ass.
Now got my Classified and it also is a royal **** up. Only clocks to 1480/7200 and is game stable. Great build quality but not happy with it for the most part. Both cards didn't break 1500 on the core.

I already sold off my MSI 980 Ti. I will need to wait when another Classified is in stock to purchase one for SLi. Good thing about the Classified is card is dead silent with stock settings. Boosts to 1380-1406 depending on scenario in game and runs at 75C with 46-50% fan speed which is silent. Something my MSI card would not achieve and would hit 70% fan speed which was noisy.

I lost the silicon lottery twice and it is pissing me off.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Just to update in this thread. I must have the ****tiest luck this time around. I got my MSI gaming card and it only does about 1440/7600 with custom fan curve. It can bench at 1468 but is not game stable. ASIC of 63.1% which sucks ass.
> Now got my Classified and it also is a royal **** up. Only clocks to 1480/7200 and is game stable. Great build quality but not happy with it for the most part. Both cards didn't break 1500 on the core.
> 
> I already sold off my MSI 980 Ti. I will need to wait when another Classified is in stock to purchase one for SLi. Good thing about the Classified is card is dead silent with stock settings. Boosts to 1380-1406 depending on scenario in game and runs at 75C with 46-50% fan speed which is silent. Something my MSI card would not achieve and would hit 70% fan speed which was noisy.
> 
> I lost the silicon lottery twice and it is pissing me off.


We'll most people don't overclock so if you take all of the 980 Ti s and compare them to yours it might not be as bad as you think... Also a lot of people on OCN report their overclock like guys report how many women they have slept with...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just don't see much sense in buying a card like the Classy to use on air. Under water that ASIC ain't gonna mean jack and the cooling will be more than adequate to handle the extra voltage you can use with the Classy. On air, what difference does it really make what 980Ti you get? The difference between 1480MHz and 1550MHz is only gonna be around 1 FPS, if even that, which only really matters when benching...


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just don't see much sense in buying a card like the Classy to use on air. Under water that ASIC ain't gonna mean jack and the cooling will be more than adequate to handle the extra voltage you can use with the Classy. On air, what difference does it really make what 980Ti you get? The difference between 1480MHz and 1550MHz is only gonna be around 1 FPS, if even that, which only really matters when benching...


IDK 70Mhz might be more than 1 FPS lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> IDK 70Mhz might be more than 1 FPS lol


Not anything noticeable, that's for sure. You'll need a score or something to show you that you've gained 1-3fps.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not anything noticeable, that's for sure. You'll need a score or something to show you that you've gained 1-3fps.


Regardless, I agree with you, it's impact on min FPS will be minimal which is all that matters.


----------



## Somasonic

So guys, what's the quietest air cooled 980 Ti? I keep hearing conflicting reports on noise, and have come to realise one mans quiet is another mans hurricane. Still, I'd like some advise, I've tried the Hybrid and the pump buzz drove me mad so it's in all likelihood going back. Thanks


----------



## nyxagamemnon

From what I've experianced with Maxwell, It matters more the core you get than the PCB, You can get a 1550Core on a reference pcb and a **** core on a Classy or vice versa. Apparently maxwell scaling sucks with volts so pushing 1.4V and getting higher clocks vs getting them at 1.25V the PCB won't matter the extra voltage and phases do run cooler but under water it will be a wash.

I have a 75.8% Asic 980TI one of mine that I've ran at 1553 as well below 1.25Volts. The phases will come to best use under crazy volts which your not going to run. I Had 980 KPE's and yeah 14+3 phases etc didn't mean anything no matter what volts it wouldn't scale past 1575.

It's a sweet card no doubt but Maxwell sucks for custom boards vs reference scaling compared to Kepler simply because the voltage's don't scale up like they did on Kepler.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GV-N98TG1 Gaming 6GB GDDR5 PCiE Video Card Graphics Cards Gaming-6GD @ 699.99
> 
> now down to 699.99 for g1...


Cheezus, about damn time the thing is on Amazon for reals. Even then Newegg is still cheaper even with shipping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> We'll most people don't overclock so if you take all of the 980 Ti s and compare them to yours it might not be as bad as you think... Also a lot of people on OCN report their overclock like guys report how many women they have slept with...


Then I have very honest friends, lol.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheezus, about damn time the thing is on Amazon for reals. Even then Newegg is still cheaper even with shipping.
> Then I have very honest friends, lol.


Did you get your card yet?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Did you get your card yet?


Should be tomorrow.


----------



## EinZerstorer

anyone throttling at 65C

??


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> anyone throttling at 65C
> 
> ??


Zotac amp extreme doesnt.
max temp 58c on load in ac. Thats really good when wc is at 51c.

Asic wise its the same as tx
Every 5% asic represents approximately 50mhz. With asic 60 hitting 1400.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> So guys, what's the quietest air cooled 980 Ti? I keep hearing conflicting reports on noise, and have come to realise one mans quiet is another mans hurricane. Still, I'd like some advise, I've tried the Hybrid and the pump buzz drove me mad so it's in all likelihood going back. Thanks


There are so many factors that go into the perceived sound a card makes that it's hard to say which one will be the quietest for you.

Off hand I can say the MSI gaming seemed to get praised for its sound levels. That's part of what attracted me to it. Really though, I've yet to hear a GPU that didn't sound loud by the time it hit 70%.

I have the same case as you. They weren't designed to be quiet sadly.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> There are so many factors that go into the perceived sound a card makes that it's hard to say which one will be the quietest for you.
> 
> Off hand I can say the MSI gaming seemed to get praised for its sound levels. That's part of what attracted me to it. Really though, I've yet to hear a GPU that didn't sound loud by the time it hit 70%.
> 
> I have the same case as you. They weren't designed to be quiet sadly.


I was originally looking into the Hybrid because I thought it'd be the cool and fast option. I scrapped that idea.


----------



## Crookid

Someone needs to do a collection of aftermarket 980 TIs with their temps and noise level. Since that's all it really comes down to anyway.

Seriously, all the aftermarket TIs are within 2 FPS. How is someone supposed to decide?!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Someone needs to do a collection of aftermarket 980 TIs with their temps and noise level. Since that's all it really comes down to anyway.
> 
> Seriously, all the aftermarket TIs are within 2 FPS. How is someone supposed to decide?!


Flip a coin!


----------



## darealist

MSI is suppose to have the quietest, but it is still too loud for me. 76c is also too hot for me.


----------



## Crookid

True, I probably would have went with MSI already if not for the red. Since I like it's smaller form and look the best.

However, I'm hearing amazing things about the EVGA Classified. Probably will just go that route since I had the 980 TI SC ACX 2.0 and it was quiet/cool.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> anyone throttling at 65C
> 
> ??


are you sure it's not power limit throttling? that would be more likely scenario at that temp.


----------



## Crystalllz

But..but..dat 50C hybrid temperature


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalllz*
> 
> But..but..dat 50C hybrid temperature


Lol, welcome to the forums buddy.


----------



## Crystalllz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol, welcome to the forums buddy.


Thanks







my Gaming 780 burned on me dunno why .. hopefully the hybrid will be available soon







.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalllz*
> 
> But..but..dat 50C hybrid temperature


...was nice but the buzzing at idle was not


----------



## Crystalllz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> ...was nice but the buzzing at idle was not


Welp..just ordered the G1 anyway







..i was waiting for the hybrid for a while now but it's not in stock and it wouldn't fit in my case anyway(Bitfenix Prodigy).


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalllz*
> 
> Welp..just ordered the G1 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..i was waiting for the hybrid for a while now but it's not in stock and it wouldn't fit in my case anyway(Bitfenix Prodigy).


Will the G1 fit on that case? looks too small.
I had to rearrange my open loop because the damn thing is too long xD


----------



## Crystalllz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Will the G1 fit on that case? looks too small.
> I had to rearrange my open loop because the damn thing is too long xD


Plenty of room there..(the clearance is 320mm approx 12.5" and the G1 is only 290-300)

My only concern is the coil whine noise







.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystalllz*
> 
> Plenty of room there..(the clearance is 320mm approx 12.5" and the G1 is only 290-300)
> 
> My only concern is the coil whine noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


mine unfortunately came with coil whine. But trust me, the coil whine will be te least of your concerns with this card. The fans are awfuly loud when gaming that you wont even hear the coil whine. I currently have an evga sc and the g1. The sc does not have coil whine at all and there are waterblocks available for it. The real world performance difference is minimal to none between the 2 cards. I'm thinking of returning the g1 and getting another sc and going watercooled.


----------



## BoredErica

Conflicting reports on the G1!


----------



## Crystalllz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Conflicting reports on the G1!


Yep..the weird thing is that on all of the reviews this thing is very quiet..i think its just customers getting faulty ones .


----------



## Tablo

Argh I really don't know which to go for, MSI Gaming seems like the best all rounder without being too big, I like the dedicated cooling on the VRMs/etc, design, and no hotspot on kitguru review. Strix I really really like that it is automated production, sexy PCB, memory OC'd 200mhz, and quietest. But the 78C hotspot on the back in the kitguru review is odd, also the backplate doesn't cover the whole back like the MSI does.

The automated production for the Asus model has my interest the most.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> Argh I really don't know which to go for, MSI Gaming seems like the best all rounder without being too big, I like the dedicated cooling on the VRMs/etc, design, and no hotspot on kitguru review. Strix I really really like that it is automated production, sexy PCB, memory OC'd 200mhz, and quietest. But the 78C hotspot on the back in the kitguru review is odd, also the backplate doesn't cover the whole back like the MSI does.
> 
> The automated production for the Asus model has my interest the most.


Strix is the quietest? Triple fan design.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Strix is the quietest? Triple fan design.


Its loud , hot n has coil whine.


----------



## kingduqc

Got my g1. No coil whine so im blessed. Fans are too loud i need to turn em down to 40ish%.. the gpu get hot at those speed so oc is limiting. Kinda disapointed that such a big cooler has tiny ass fans.


----------



## BoredErica

Cheezus. The reviews for the MSI 980ti are so high I'm afraid it's astroturfed.

MSI: 91% of 32 reviews are 5/5

Gigabyte: 48% out of 61 are 5/5

EVGA: 73% out of 53 are 5/5


----------



## Kommanche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Cheezus. The reviews for the MSI 980ti are so high I'm afraid it's astroturfed.
> 
> MSI: 91% of 32 reviews are 5/5
> Gigabyte: 48% out of 61 are 5/5
> EVGA: 73% out of 53 are 5/5


I can assure you that they aren't. It's a brilliant card.


----------



## tconroy135

In the end with aftermarket coolers whether it is reference pcb or not it seems to me there isn't that much difference in real performance or noise.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Cheezus. The reviews for the MSI 980ti are so high I'm afraid it's astroturfed.
> 
> MSI: 91% of 32 reviews are 5/5
> Gigabyte: 48% out of 61 are 5/5
> EVGA: 73% out of 53 are 5/5


They produced a design with little to no weaknesses.

The fans could stand to be a little quieter and I wouldn't mind if it could actually fit in my case (card is too tall), but besides that I don't see why anyone would ever regret picking one up. The only situational downsides like coil whine or bad silicon could affect pretty much any SKU.

Their 980 Gaming was pretty much just as good (although that was the first of MSI cards that were too tall for my case







).


----------



## CrazyElf

Going to wait a few months and see based on medium to long term ownership which cards are the best. That and waiting for LIghtning (along with all other PCBs to come out).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> In the end with aftermarket coolers whether it is reference pcb or not it seems to me there isn't that much difference in real performance or noise.


Your luck on the silicon lottery will dictate OC performance more than anythings else right now.

As far as noise, it will be a matter of the quality of the cooler and fans they use. That and potential coil while issues.

For that reason, I personally advocate spending the premium on something like the Lightning/Classified/HOF/Gold Edition. I think it's worth it in the end.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Cheezus. The reviews for the MSI 980ti are so high I'm afraid it's astroturfed.
> 
> MSI: 91% of 32 reviews are 5/5
> Gigabyte: 48% out of 61 are 5/5
> EVGA: 73% out of 53 are 5/5


I think that it is entirely possible that they made the best designed GPU. It has a backplate, VRM cooling, the core is well cooled, and offers a good _noise to performance_ ratio on the fans and cooler.

We'll know soon enough. We'll know because once a large number of OCN users get them, any long-term flaws will be widely apparent.

I hope though that the MSI reviews are accurate, as it bodes well for when they release a Lightning version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> They produced a design with little to no weaknesses.
> 
> The fans could stand to be a little quieter and I wouldn't mind if it could actually fit in my case (card is too tall), but besides that I don't see why anyone would ever regret picking one up. The only situational downsides like coil whine or bad silicon could affect pretty much any SKU.
> 
> Their 980 Gaming was pretty much just as good (although that was the first of MSI cards that were too tall for my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Coil whine is not always by chance:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67822-graphics-card-coil-whine-investigation.html

Generally higher end GPUs are less prone to coil whine, which is another reason why I advocate buying custom PCBs. Case clearance though as you note is the real issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just don't see much sense in buying a card like the Classy to use on air. Under water that ASIC ain't gonna mean jack and the cooling will be more than adequate to handle the extra voltage you can use with the Classy. On air, what difference does it really make what 980Ti you get? The difference between 1480MHz and 1550MHz is only gonna be around 1 FPS, if even that, which only really matters when benching...


Classified it doesn't make so much sense as the cooler they ship (the ACX 2.0) isn't too good. The others though, with come with higher quality coolers. That and you are paying for cooler VRMs, better power distribution, so (at least in my opinion) it's worth exploring. But yes, silicon lottery matters more than anything else and sadly there's no assurances there.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Your luck on the silicon lottery will dictate OC performance more than anythings else right now.
> 
> As far as noise, it will be a matter of the quality of the cooler and fans they use. That and potential coil while issues.


Agree with you on the Silicon Lottery. Even the Titan X I'm using with the reference cooler isn't that loud under 60% and with Bose noise cancelling it isn't even noticeable at 70-80%.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> ...was nice but the buzzing at idle was not


If it was a noise the pump was making it might of worked itself out. When I first got my H100i the pump made a annoying sound that is no longer there. I don't remember how long it took to go away, I just realized one day that it no longer made that sound.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> So guys, what's the quietest air cooled 980 Ti? I keep hearing conflicting reports on noise, and have come to realise one mans quiet is another mans hurricane. Still, I'd like some advise, I've tried the Hybrid and the pump buzz drove me mad so it's in all likelihood going back. Thanks


I'm going to vote against G1. Mine finally came in, and I've found it pretty disappointing. Coil whine all the time (can't hear it with case closed but annoying all the same). Whine gets much louder in games, and I can hear it outside case then- until fans kick in. Fans have audible "hum" at anything over 40%. I tried fan curve to keep them at 35% but temp quickly ran into the 80s. It does stay cool with fans never really going over 60%, but way to much noise for me. Its fans at 40% are louder (or maybe just more annoying) than anything I experienced with ASUS strix 980 (not ti) or titan x reference.

I even did what I call "blind wife test" where I don't tell her what I'm doing and ask her opinion. (to make sure I'm not being too picky). Current G1 failed. RMA should be here today.

Other thoughts: packaging really annoyed me. My box wasn't sealed at all and there was no protection on the top of the card (both asus and evga completely enclose card in foam in my experience). Gigabyte left the top open so only thing protecting that was 2 layers of cardboard. It's quite obvious fedex dropped something on my box right on that spot. Outside box was dented and inside of gigabyte box and the anti static wrap had fans deeply imprinted on it.

Maybe I just have a defective card. Guess we shall see.

At this point best options for noise on air look like either msi gaming or maybe evga acx (id guess either SC or classy would sound about the same). If second G1 sucks, I'll probably try one of those


----------



## Crookid

If MSI would just release one in a more neutral color...

What is the obsession with black and red. It's so played out. We need options.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> If MSI would just release one in a more neutral color...
> 
> What is the obsession with black and red. It's so played out. We need options.


I know it's stupid, but this is one of the reasons why I chose the G1 over it and the main reason I'm leaning toward EVGA on replacing the G1.

I'll never never build a personal PC with a case window again. Way to picky (ocd?). I've actually considered either buying a new case or finding something to cover the window and just getting the MSI anyway. My wonderfully blue cold cathode tubes are causing coil whine too. Also it would let me consider using noctua fans without wanting to throw up







Kill all the birds in one go.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> If MSI would just release one in a more neutral color...
> 
> What is the obsession with black and red. It's so played out. We need options.


I hear that.

The one thing that has me second guessing buying the MSI is the visible red on the sides.

If I had my choice, I'd stick to a card that looks just like my DCUii. Nothing but black and chrome.

I'd put some paint on the thing to cover up the visible red if I weren't worried about warranty.


----------



## Crookid

NewEgg gave me an exception on returning my EVGA 980 TI SC ACX 2.0 since the chassis was a little loose (I blame shipping. Box came mangled) since the Classified released just a few days later.

I can tell you, at least in my setup, the temps are good and it's dead silent. Even while playing Batman with everything maxed I never heard it.

Aesthetically, it looks even better in person so I'll likely go with the Classified. In case you guys were on the fence to get something more neutral for looks.

It comes in 2 inches shorter than the G1 also. So way less sag.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Your luck on the silicon lottery will dictate OC performance more than anythings else right now.
> 
> As far as noise, it will be a matter of the quality of the cooler and fans they use. That and potential coil while issues.
> 
> For that reason, I personally advocate spending the premium on something like the Lightning/Classified/HOF/Gold Edition. I think it's worth it in the end.
> I think that it is entirely possible that they made the best designed GPU. It has a backplate, VRM cooling, the core is well cooled, and offers a good _noise to performance_ ratio on the fans and cooler.
> 
> Coil whine is not always by chance:
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67822-graphics-card-coil-whine-investigation.html
> 
> Generally higher end GPUs are less prone to coil whine, which is another reason why I advocate buying custom PCBs. Case clearance though as you note is the real issue.
> Classified it doesn't make so much sense as the cooler they ship (the ACX 2.0) isn't too good. The others though, with come with higher quality coolers. That and you are paying for cooler VRMs, better power distribution, so (at least in my opinion) it's worth exploring. But yes, silicon lottery matters more than anything else and sadly there's no assurances there.


I would say overclocking limits are dictated by the following factors (in order of decreasing importance):

1. Silicon lottery
2. Silicon lottery
3. Silicon lottery
4. Video card BIOS (e.g. increased power limit, disabled boost and fixed voltage/clocks)
5. Cooling performance
6. Everything else (e.g. PCB, VRMs, et alia)

For high-end GPUs, anyway. The reference designs are pretty much "sufficient" for bullet 6; the case might not hold true for cheaped-out situations. Any potential limitations there would be overwhelmed by 1-3 as you stated.

For me custom boost-disabled power-unlimited BIOSes really helped me stretch a couple of cards to their absolute limits, though there was a bit of luck for 1-3 involved there.

TBH I think ACX 2.0+ won this round in noise performance. Coil whine aside it is proving to be the quietest current solution possibly due to eVGA cheaping out on PCB design and just investing more into fan design. It loses a couple of degrees to the Twin Frozr but if noise is a priority then it wins among the air coolers right now.

Noise and aesthetics are externalities that have no bearing on performance though. On bullets 5 and 6 (although 6's contribution is negligible) I would concur that MSI is the most attractive option at the moment.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I would say overclocking limits are dictated by the following factors (in order of decreasing importance):
> 
> 1. Silicon lottery
> 2. Silicon lottery
> 3. Silicon lottery
> 4. Video card BIOS (e.g. increased power limit, disabled boost and fixed voltage/clocks)
> 5. Cooling performance
> 6. Everything else (e.g. PCB, VRMs, et alia)
> 
> For high-end GPUs, anyway. The reference designs are pretty much "sufficient" for bullet 6; the case might not hold true for cheaped-out situations. Any potential limitations there would be overwhelmed by 1-3 as you stated.
> 
> For me custom boost-disabled power-unlimited BIOSes really helped me stretch a couple of cards to their absolute limits, though there was a bit of luck for 1-3 involved there.
> 
> TBH I think ACX 2.0+ won this round in noise performance. Coil whine aside it is proving to be the quietest current solution possibly due to eVGA cheaping out on PCB design and just investing more into fan design. It loses a couple of degrees to the Twin Frozr but if noise is a priority then it wins among the air coolers right now.
> 
> Noise and aesthetics are externalities that have no bearing on performance though. On bullets 5 and 6 (although 6's contribution is negligible) I would concur that MSI is the most attractive option at the moment.


The Classified is a custom PCB.

All the cards are within a few FPS and seem to overclock around the same. To me, it comes down to noise and temps.

With the few that are the quietest, I'd say then it comes down to matching your build if you care about that. Unless, it's black and red, then EVGA is really the only option. Which kind of sucks. We thought we had a ton of options but when you take a closer look, it looks like we don't have as many options as we thought. Exuding the Zotac because it takes up 3 slots which was a huge oversight in my opinion.

Especially as you say with silicone lottery. Even though they are binned, it's best to go with whichever you like aesthetically best because besides the few FPS difference which is negligible, It's pretty much based on chance no matter what when it comes to OC potential.

All in all, I think EVGA impressed us especially since many people were doubting the ACX 2.0 due to the 980 non-TI ACX 2.0 being underwhelming.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> NewEgg gave me an exception on returning my EVGA 980 TI SC ACX 2.0 since the chassis was a little loose (I blame shipping. Box came mangled) since the Classified released just a few days later.
> 
> I can tell you, at least in my setup, the temps are good and it's dead silent. Even while playing Batman with everything maxed I never heard it.
> 
> Aesthetically, it looks even better in person so I'll likely go with the Classified. In case you guys were on the fence to get something more neutral for looks.
> 
> It comes in 2 inches shorter than the G1 also. So way less sag.


The classified does look sexy. I considered denying the MSI and grabbing one of those, but, it would all take much longer then I'd like. It also seems like the thing will be a nightmare to catch in stock.

I've been wanting to try out a msi card. I hear that they tend to run very cool and quiet compared to others. I need to check that out for myself.

I'm not worried about my card being able to OC to the max as long as it runs fairly cool and quiet with a respectable OC.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> The Classified is a custom PCB.
> 
> All in all, I think EVGA impressed us especially since many people were doubting the ACX 2.0 due to the 980 non-TI ACX 2.0 being underwhelming.


Yes, I was referring to the non-Classified series for the "cheaping out on PCB design" part (as they just used the reference PCB there).

Really? I moved from the 980 ACX 2.0+ SC and had no issues with noise or temperatures. It operated beautifully.

I think the majority of complaints against eVGA's GM204 coolers/noise were levied against the 970 ACX implementation and incidental coil whine issues.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes, I was referring to the non-Classified series for the "cheaping out on PCB design" part (as they just used the reference PCB there).
> 
> Really? I moved from the 980 ACX 2.0+ SC and had no issues with noise or temperatures. It operated beautifully.
> 
> I think the majority of complaints against eVGA's GM204 coolers/noise were levied against the 970 ACX implementation and incidental coil whine issues.


Ahh, I must've gotten my info wrong since I was going off memory from a post I read.

Personally, I'm in your boat and have never had ANY issues with EVGA. I can't figure out why they get the occasional hate. It's always been EVGA for GFX for me and it looks like it will stay that way at least for the time being.

Going to be nice have the Classified SLI'd to accompany my 1200 P2 from EVGA as well in my new build. I tend to like it when there aren't too many different brands inside.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## TheChris2233

Assuming I board up my pc window







, would there be any reason to get classified over msi gaming for staying on air and probably just keeping factory OC? Have there been any / many reports of coil whine on classified?

I did notice classified has higher factory clock than sc+. (1291 vs 1190). I wonder if that noticeably affects temps or noise just using the ACX cooler.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Going to wait a few months and see based on medium to long term ownership which cards are the best. That and waiting for LIghtning (along with all other PCBs to come out).
> Your luck on the silicon lottery will dictate OC performance more than anythings else right now.
> 
> As far as noise, it will be a matter of the quality of the cooler and fans they use. That and potential coil while issues.
> 
> For that reason, I personally advocate spending the premium on something like the Lightning/Classified/HOF/Gold Edition. I think it's worth it in the end.
> I think that it is entirely possible that they made the best designed GPU. It has a backplate, VRM cooling, the core is well cooled, and offers a good noise to performance ratio on the fans and cooler.
> 
> We'll know soon enough. We'll know because once a large number of OCN users get them, any long-term flaws will be widely apparent.
> 
> I hope though that the MSI reviews are accurate, as it bodes well for when they release a Lightning version.
> Coil whine is not always by chance:
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67822-graphics-card-coil-whine-investigation.html
> 
> Generally higher end GPUs are less prone to coil whine, which is another reason why I advocate buying custom PCBs. Case clearance though as you note is the real issue.
> Classified it doesn't make so much sense as the cooler they ship (the ACX 2.0) isn't too good. The others though, with come with higher quality coolers. That and you are paying for cooler VRMs, better power distribution, so (at least in my opinion) it's worth exploring. But yes, silicon lottery matters more than anything else and sadly there's no assurances there.


And the MSI card is among the cheapest 980tis out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The classified does look sexy. I considered denying the MSI and grabbing one of those, but, it would all take much longer then I'd like. It also seems like the thing will be a nightmare to catch in stock.
> 
> I've been wanting to try out a msi card. I hear that they tend to run very cool and quiet compared to others. I need to check that out for myself.
> 
> I'm not worried about my card being able to OC to the max as long as it runs fairly cool and quiet with a respectable OC.


The Newegg page went from 'expected deliver 7/10' to 'in transit - received by post office'. My mail hasn't come yet so we'll see.


----------



## Chargeit

Ah man, usps? The only time I feel good about a delivery from them is when it's priority. Seems like half or more of my first class packages end up lost at one point or another.

Some time back they even manged to deliver some fans I ordered down the street. More then once I've had packages just go missing that had to be replaced by the sender.

Luckily Newegg always uses ups for my higher dollar shipments. Most likely if it's $50 or above they ship ups. Cheaper stuff like cables may get shipped DHL. Though, the DP cable I ordered the other day came ups in a box large enough to fix a few graphic cards.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ah man, usps? The only time I feel good about a delivery from them is when it's priority. Seems like half or more of my first class packages end up lost at one point or another.
> 
> Some time back they even manged to deliver some fans I ordered down the street. More then once I've had packages just go missing that had to be replaced by the sender.
> 
> Luckily Newegg always uses ups for my higher dollar shipments. Most likely if it's $50 or above they ship ups. Cheaper stuff like cables may get shipped DHL. Though, the DP cable I ordered the other day came ups in a box large enough to fix a few graphic cards.


DHL = *D*elayed, and *H*opelessly *L*ost


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Don't forget, the MSI card is among the cheapest of the 980ti.
> The Newegg page went from 'expected deliver 7/10' to 'in transit - received by post office'. My mail hasn't come yet so we'll see. " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/mad.gif" style="border-width:0px;">


When your country doesn't work for you, you do it yourself. Ordered mine from Newegg on 6/29, starts shipping on 6/30 by Fedex. Praying to get it for 3-day 4th of July weekend. Fedex did their darndest to move item from New Jersey to Wisconsin in 3 days. Arrives at local post office on Friday afternoon and it was going to sit for the weekend due to July 4 being Saturday, with an estimated delivery date of 7/9 (yesterday). Called the post office 3 times on Friday to check on package and 3rd when it arrived, they agreed to set it apart for me to pick up with one hour before closing. It was a good July 4 weekend!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> When your country doesn't work for you, you do it yourself. Ordered mine from Newegg on 6/29, starts shipping on 6/30 by Fedex. Praying to get it for 3-day 4th of July weekend. Fedex did their darndest to move item from New Jersey to Wisconsin in 3 days. Arrives at local post office on Friday afternoon and it was going to sit for the weekend due to July 4 being Saturday, with an estimated delivery date of 7/9 (yesterday). Called the post office 3 times on Friday to check on package and 3rd when it arrived, they agreed to set it apart for me to pick up with one hour before closing. It was a good July 4 weekend!


Mine took 5 days for "packaging".


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> DHL = *D*elayed, and *H*opelessly *L*ost


Yea, locally it's a death sentience. You ain't getting dat package any time soon.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Mine took 5 days for "packaging".


Must be caused by backlogging due to the July 4 holiday and vacations, if you ordered earlier this week.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Must be caused by backlogging due to the July 4 holiday and vacations, if you ordered earlier this week.


As long as it arrives today, no harm no foul.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> I know it's stupid, but this is one of the reasons why I chose the G1 over it and the main reason I'm leaning toward EVGA on replacing the G1.
> 
> I'll never never build a personal PC with a case window again. Way to picky (ocd?). I've actually considered either buying a new case or finding something to cover the window and just getting the MSI anyway. My wonderfully blue cold cathode tubes are causing coil whine too. Also it would let me consider using noctua fans without wanting to throw up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill all the birds in one go.


I wonder how hard it would be to just paint over the red with a different color. I just bought the MSI myself and the red is gonna bother the hell out of me lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, locally it's a death sentience. You ain't getting dat package any time soon.


The 980ti is here. Apparently the mailwoman didn't bother to knock on my door and left the 980ti sitting out in front of the door.

The last time I left something in front of my front door, it was my pair of shoes. And somebody stole them.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The 980ti is here. Apparently the mailwoman didn't bother to knock on my door and left the 980ti sitting out in front of the door.
> 
> The last time I left something in front of my front door, it was my pair of shoes. And somebody stole them.


Sounds like Fedex around here. They'll toss things off to the side in our garden in the rain and call it a day.

Man, would of been nice to get mine for the weekend. Damned Newegg and their refusal to do weekend shipping.









Least it came in and wasn't stolen from your doorstep.


----------



## barsh90

the zotac artic storm(hybrid water cooled) is available at newegg for 770 if any one interested. Wonder how it will compete against the hydro cooper in terms of water cooling.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500377&cm_re=GTX_980_Ti-_-14-500-377-_-Product


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> If MSI would just release one in a more neutral color...
> 
> What is the obsession with black and red. It's so played out. We need options.


Its played out because its obviously the best color combo there is!











Lol, jk of course. I've seen some really awesome rigs on this site in many differing color combos. I quite like Mayhems pastel berry blue for example...


----------



## BoredErica

All black is where it's at. Once you go black...


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its played out because its obviously the best color combo there is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, jk of course. I've seen some really awesome rigs on this site in many differing color combos. I quite like Mayhems pastel berry blue for example...


Original colors, or other colors besides black and red are definitely sick as well as you say (I agree), but it's not even the moders that played it out. I don't blame them. I blame these companies, most of which I like, for turning it into a gimmick by not giving us options. They are literally making it where more builds will force themselves into a black and red color scheme build to fit the card they want.

Personally, there's not a lot of black and gold out there which is why I respect EVGA for the card. And it's such a BEASTTT color combo. But even they are sneaking red in there now and it's getting me nervous. That Classified logo!!!!







But there is always room for some red accents since it goes with a lot of colors. I just don't like it when they OD.

Back to black and gold(ish) though. That EVGA card goes so pretty with the x99 Sabertooth. Yummm


----------



## szeged

I want poop brown and vomit green to be a popular color combo on mobos and gpus. I'd make a toilet reservoir for my loop.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I want poop brown and vomit green to be a popular color combo on mobos and gpus. I'd make a toilet reservoir for my loop.


You've just described Sabertooth's.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> If it was a noise the pump was making it might of worked itself out. When I first got my H100i the pump made a annoying sound that is no longer there. I don't remember how long it took to go away, I just realized one day that it no longer made that sound.


Maybe but as I said earlier I had a narrow window to return without a restock fee so I had to decide quick. Also when the pump wasn't buzzing it was vibrating my case which wasn't awesome either. It's going back and I have a superclocked on the way to replace it. Sometimes it's better the devil you know, y'know?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Maybe but as I said earlier I had a narrow window to return without a restock fee so I had to decide quick. Also when the pump wasn't buzzing it was vibrating my case which wasn't awesome either. It's going back and I have a superclocked on the way to replace it. Sometimes it's better the devil you know, y'know?


Yea, better safe then sorry. I had a while there that my computer noise level started getting annoying. It made moving to better parts bittersweet without a doubt. It's under control now luckily. I'm assuming that msi gaming should work out pretty good sound wise.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I want poop brown and vomit green to be a popular color combo on mobos and gpus. I'd make a toilet reservoir for my loop.


noctua fans and razer gear FTW


----------



## PriestOfSin

Anyone know if the 980Ti Hybrid from EVGA can fit in the 150D? The tubes look pretty not-flexible.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> You've just described Sabertooth's.


There is no green on the Sabertooth and if your poop is clay colored, you might have liver disease.

Just sayin


----------



## TheChris2233

So any comments on MSI gaming vs EVGA classified for noob who will probably stick with air cooling and factory OC? Noise is probably biggest concern. Still think I probably like aesthetics of EVGA better.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> So any comments on MSI gaming vs EVGA classified for noob who will probably stick with air cooling and factory OC? Noise is probably biggest concern. Still think I probably like aesthetics of EVGA better.


I think the Msi cooler works a little better but if you like the evga looks better then go for it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

ACX 2.0 is quieter but runs a little hotter.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I think the Msi cooler works a little better but if you like the evga looks better then go for it.


sounds good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> ACX 2.0 is quieter but runs a little hotter.


I think I'll be okay with that.

Has there been any indicator as to which has less coil whine or should it not be a concern? I could hear G1 over my headphones (granted they are open ear, but still)


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> sounds good
> I think I'll be okay with that.
> 
> Has there been any indicator as to which has less coil whine or should it not be a concern? I could hear G1 over my headphones (granted they are open ear, but still)


In an earlier post I explained I got an exception from NewEgg to fully return my EVGA GTX 980 TI ACX 2.0. It wasn't because of the card itself, but was because the Classified released shortly after and this card was slightly damaged in shipping.

Nevertheless, I am getting the Classified as soon as stock comes back in this week. The one I had here was(is) dead silent with ZERO coil whine and good temps.

EDIT: The absolute max temps I got was 79 and the card remained silent. Average temps were 68 under full load playing Batman Arkham Knight everything maxed and that's a game that has had issues utilizing graphics cards properly.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> sounds good
> I think I'll be okay with that.
> 
> Has there been any indicator as to which has less coil whine or should it not be a concern? I could hear G1 over my headphones (granted they are open ear, but still)


I have both the g1 and the acx sc. I can confirm the SC runs quieter as well and absolutely no coil whine. The G1 on the other hand is louder amd suffers from coil whine.


----------



## Xoriam

Guys if I was to sell my 2 Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming cards, which 980ti would you reccomend me to buy?
Overclocking in mind of course.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys if I was to sell my 2 Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming cards, which 980ti would you reccomend me to buy?
> Overclocking in mind of course.


  

Its really beautiful. Saw it yesterday.


----------



## Vegasus

Does 980TI support 4:4:4 Chroma at 4K60Hz through HDMI? I read only 960 970 and 980 do, not Titan X, and 980TI is a weaker Titan X.
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegasus*
> 
> Does 980TI support 4:4:4 Chroma at 4K60Hz through HDMI? I read only 960 970 and 980 do, not Titan X, and 980TI is a weaker Titan X.
> Can anyone confirm?


Titan x has hdmi 2.0 which supports 4:4:4. [email protected]
What made u think it didnt??


----------



## Vegasus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Titan x has hdmi 2.0 which supports 4:4:4. [email protected]
> What made u think it didnt??


Quite a few pages on this forum:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1853884&page=25

I'm planning to buy a 4k TV with HDMI 2.0 with Chroma 4:4:4 support, which I will run at [email protected] resolution, was doing some research and came up with that. Seems it only supports through DP and not HDMI?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegasus*
> 
> Quite a few pages on this forum:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1853884&page=25
> 
> I'm planning to buy a 4k TV with HDMI 2.0 with Chroma 4:4:4 support, which I will run at [email protected] resolution, was doing some research and came up with that. Seems it only supports through DP and not HDMI?


Uik it worked on mine was i was assembling my tx rig.Will test later with ti since i brought that rig home.


----------



## Vegasus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Uik it worked on mine was i was assembling my tx rig.Will test later with ti since i brought that rig home.


Would be nice with some confirmation. Maybe just people using outdated HDMI cables. Or maybe it really is not supporting it.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys if I was to sell my 2 Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming cards, which 980ti would you reccomend me to buy?
> Overclocking in mind of course.


Depends on the purpose. Gaming at std clocks etc on a 1080 monitor what tickles yer pickle color, cooler wise? Highest outta the box clocks?

Price willing to spend?

SS


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys if I was to sell my 2 Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming cards, which 980ti would you reccomend me to buy?
> Overclocking in mind of course.


I think we pretty much covered on the last few pages here that it's best to just go with whichever one matches your interiors as they perform pretty much the same.

Some things to note:

Gigabyte G1 has reported coil whine and some temperatures just a little cooler than EVGA's Classified. However, the whine is RMA-able.

EVGA's Classified runs a little hotter but is dead silent. (however, with my SC ACX 2.0 version, the card's temps were excellent peaking at 79 with average temps at 69 on Batman Arkham Knight which is notorious for not being an optimized PC port. Expect better results on more stable games). EVGA has the best support out of the lot as well.

Zotac's card is getting rave reviews as well, but it takes up 3 slots instead of two. Something definitely to take into account. It does have the best OC out of the box though.

Asus Strix seems to be running hot for a lot of users but again, still a great card.

MSI's seems to be as close to perfect as you can get but unless you don't care about color coordinating your build and/or your system is black and red, your SOL because it only comes in those colors.

Most people seems to be debating between the EVGA and MSI with quite a few returning their G1. However, whichever way you go--I'm sure you'll be more than happy.

Good luck.


----------



## cstkl1

Some Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme Results

[email protected]
Maximus VI Hero
Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 CL11 2x8gb
Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme Single/Sli - 1468(+64)/4100(+500) @1.156/1.175v ( Stock Voltage/Stock Fan)
Nvidia 353.38 Driver. 3dmark Validation link below screenshots.
Windows 8.1
*980ti Single*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730341

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730404

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730439

*980ti Sli*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730385

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730423

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730452

There was no throttling so didnt bother with pl and fan adjustment.

Will post later oveclock for overvolt results. Max voltage is 1.243v


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> All black is where it's at. Once you go black...


So how is the card working out for you?

Mine will be in tomorrow.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Some Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme Results
> 
> [email protected]
> Maximus VI Hero
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 CL11 2x8gb
> Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme Single/Sli - 1468(+64)/4100(+500) @1.156/1.175v ( Stock Voltage/Stock Fan)
> Nvidia 353.38 Driver. 3dmark Validation link below screenshots.
> Windows 8.1
> *980ti Single*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730341
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730404
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730439
> 
> *980ti Sli*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730385
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730423
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730452
> 
> There was no throttling so didnt bother with pl and fan adjustment.
> 
> Will post later oveclock for overvolt results. Max voltage is 1.243v


Good info. +rep


----------



## renji1337

It seems zotacs 980 tis dont throttle for anyone as quickly as all the other 980 tis do. they are owning the benchmarks currently.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> It seems zotacs 980 tis dont throttle for anyone as quickly as all the other 980 tis do. they are owning the benchmarks currently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Cooling noise and performance:
> 
> *Quieter*
> eVGA ACX 2.0+
> MSI Gaming 6G
> *Asus Strix?
> Gigabyte G1
> Zotac Amp Extreme
> Nvidia Reference
> *Noisier*
> 
> *Cooler*
> Zotac Amp Extreme
> Gigabyte G1
> MSI Gaming 6G
> eVGA ACX 2.0+
> *Asus Strix?
> Nvidia Reference
> *Hotter*
> 
> And that's how it is.
> 
> The MSI looks to be the most balanced in terms of cooling efficiency.
> 
> Not enough professional testing on the Strix to reliably rank it in either list.


At stock the Zotac Amps run the coolest by a very comfortable margin (generally under 70'C) so they can avoid the temp-triggered voltage/clock drops.

It's probably possible to run the others at faster fan speeds to match that since the Zotac also seems to be pretty noisy.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's probably possible to run the others at faster fan speeds to match that since the Zotac also seems to be pretty noisy.


This is exactly what I wish would be done, so we know how well each cooler can cool at the same noise level.


----------



## cstkl1

I had a chance to see msi gaming, hof n a amp extreme yesterday in action. Giga just brought reference. Asus cheapskates didnt partcipate because they didnt want to giveaway a gpu.

Msi cooler really thin. So u guys sure that the msi gaming can keep up with both of them.

Hof is uber beautiful
One lucky dude got it foc on a lucky draw.
Galax said by end of the month its available everwhere.

Advice. Wait for hof. Prices. Its the same with strix, msi, amp extreme.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, when I read about gpu noise, heat levels, throttling or whatnot I can't help but wonder if these people understand how to set custom fan profiles? It's easy and there is little reason to not dial in your own fan curve.

Here's the curve I've been using for my 780 for months now.



Keeps that sob cool and quiet most of the time. I used to push 100% when I hit 84c, but, by 80% fan speed the temps seem to normalize. To be honest, it's rare for me to surpass 74c, even then that requires fairly demanding games.

I set it up so that it jumps in 10% increments. To stop it from reving up and down if it's jumping between say 70c to 69c I set the 5c Hysteresis. In other words, if the gpu hits 70c, and it drops to 69c, it keeps the 70% fan speed instead of dropping down to 60%. It would have to drop to 65c for the fan speed to return to 60%. It would then have to reach 70c again for the fan to hit 70% fan speed again.

*I use stepped because it's suppose to be a little easier on system resources since it isn't constantly changing fan speeds. Seems to work well.


----------



## cstkl1

The amp extreme max fan noise about the same as reference.

The difference is.. With three fans n bigger area on the heatsink.. It dissipates the heat pretty quick.

Cons.
Major increase in casing temp on sli.
With sli the first card doesnt have enough room ro breath. Temp difference from first to second arnd 15-17c

In gaming sli both cards fully loaded. Second card hardly breaks 62c on auto. First card is noisy.

Btw this was done in a case. Waiting for evolv atx. Hoping the proximity of that front intake fans will help.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> The amp extreme max fan noise about the same as reference.
> 
> The difference is.. With three fans n bigger area on the heatsink.. It dissipates the heat pretty quick.
> 
> Cons.
> Major increase in casing temp on sli.
> With sli the first card doesnt have enough room ro breath. Temp difference from first to second arnd 15-17c
> 
> In gaming sli both cards fully loaded. Second card hardly breaks 62c on auto. First card is noisy.
> 
> Btw this was done in a case. Waiting for evolv atx. Hoping the proximity of that front intake fans will help.


I'm getting 62-64c bottom card, 72-73c on my top card max right now since i undervolted my cars while still overclocked


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> i undervolted my cars while still overclocked


Via BIOS edit or software?

I'm trying to find software that'll let me undervolt my cards since PrecisionX/Afterburner won't let me...


----------



## nyk20z3

I am curious why the Lighting is always so late to the party.

The only way I will get rid of my 980 Matrix is for a Lighting or Matrix Ti!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am curious why the Lighting is always so late to the party.
> 
> The only way I will get rid of my 980 Matrix is for a Lighting or Matrix Ti!


That would be for the people that will buy a reference 980 ti, then buy an after market 980 ti, and then buy the doped up after market 980 ti's. Same reason Nvidia trickles out new cards. Same reason there isn't a kingpin 980 ti yet.


----------



## skline00

Just received an EVGA GTX980TI SC which I added an EK TitanX copper Plexi block to and added to my main rig. VERY nice card.

LaBestiaHumana, I have an available EVGA HydroCopper GTX780 Classified block. Will that fit? If so e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## dVeLoPe

so me returning my reference card but cant pick a replacement...

lightning posieden and kpe are still mia/!?!?!?!?!

might just buy a HOF..


----------



## ondoy

Zotac GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Edition Graphics Cards (ZT-90503-10P) @ 648.95

cheaper than reference ?


----------



## dVeLoPe

when does lightning come out


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, when I read about gpu noise, heat levels, throttling or whatnot I can't help but wonder if these people understand how to set custom fan profiles? It's easy and there is little reason to not dial in your own fan curve.
> 
> Here's the curve I've been using for my 780 for months now.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeps that sob cool and quiet most of the time. I used to push 100% when I hit 84c, but, by 80% fan speed the temps seem to normalize. To be honest, it's rare for me to surpass 74c, even then that requires fairly demanding games.
> 
> I set it up so that it jumps in 10% increments. To stop it from reving up and down if it's jumping between say 70c to 69c I set the 5c Hysteresis. In other words, if the gpu hits 70c, and it drops to 69c, it keeps the 70% fan speed instead of dropping down to 60%. It would have to drop to 65c for the fan speed to return to 60%. It would then have to reach 70c again for the fan to hit 70% fan speed again.
> 
> *I use stepped because it's suppose to be a little easier on system resources since it isn't constantly changing fan speeds. Seems to work well.


pretty funky. Set this up for my 780ti's and will test later.I had a pretty straight curve originally.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> So how is the card working out for you?
> 
> Mine will be in tomorrow.


Right now, it's much faster than I anticipated. I ran Unigine Valley, The Last Remnant benchmark, and a still position in BF4 and on average I was gaining 40% with an overclocked 980ti vs overclocked 980. This was up from a 30% improvement when both were at stock, which is funny because my 980ti overclocked less well on average than my 980 but the relative performance tells a different story.

I ran into a glitch with Afterburner. If I crash momentarily, Afterburner's fan and voltage settings go back to some sort of default, even though the sliders don't change. This caused a bit of confusion.

My main problem is with the cooling.

Cooling: NZXT Phantom Full Tower with stock exhaust fan up top, a 140mm Noctua out back. I have one 140mm Silverstone fan for intake as aftermarket, one 120 from the side, and one 120 in from the bottom.

Game: BF4 Multiplayer, test map, 200% resolution, Ultra, x4 msaa

Room: Cool.

Overclocked @ 1463/8164 (small dips in core clock but kindda rare and on a small scale):

78C at ~80% fan speed

43-44.5dB

Or

73.5C at 100% fan speed

Boost seems to lose 5mhz when going from 100% fan speed to 80% fan speed.

Overclock still needs more testing to make sure it's fully stable. Probably will have to lower frequency by 5 mhz more. ASIC 65%.

Stock:

75C at 78% fan speed

Or

65C at 100% fan speed

Testing Case Fans:

The faster the case fans go, the cooler the GPU gets, so the slower the GPU fan has to go. Depending on multiple factors, raising the case fan speeds or lowering them may give a better or worse noise level. To get a more controlled test I set the dB meter in a fixed spot on my speaker, closer to the computer.

Case Fans Minimum, GPU Custom Fan Curve:

47.8dB, GPU at 95% fan speed

GPU Temp: 79C

Case Fans Maxed, GPU Custom Fan Curve:

47.7dB, GPU at 90% fan speed

GPU Temp: 78C

Turns out the 980ti is hot enough where raising or lowering the case fan speed doesn't change the volume of the sound the computer makes because the computer is mostly dominated by the GPU fan noise. Lowering the case fans took a 0.5dB decrease in sound immediately afterward, before the temps went up and the GPU just increased fan speed to compensate, setting me back to where I started, albeit with a hotter CPU. Obviously when the GPU is not running at 100%, lower speed case fans make more sense.

Fan Curve:



The reason why the fan curve is set this way is because the 980ti idles below 50C every time, and the fans won't go on. I don't think going under 50C has any positive effect on the GPU's lifespan. If anything, it'll decrease it by making the fans go when it doesn't have to. And the closer I get to 80C, the more aggressive the fan curve becomes.

For like a 40% increase in speed, I think I can tolerate the noise level. But I still want people to do the test I proposed on the MSI Owner's Club. Run Unigine Valley @ Extreme HD preset stock. I mean, reference stock, no extra power, voltage, boost, not even factory overclock. We can get a good comparison of cooling solutions of various vendors AND check if the thermals are close to what other people with our card are getting.


----------



## hertz9753

Your OC failed and you got sent back to 2D land.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Your OC failed and you got sent back to 2D land.


Nuh-uh.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Some Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme Results
> 
> [email protected]
> Maximus VI Hero
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 CL11 2x8gb
> Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme Single/Sli - 1468(+64)/4100(+500) @1.156/1.175v ( Stock Voltage/Stock Fan)
> Nvidia 353.38 Driver. 3dmark Validation link below screenshots.
> Windows 8.1


Looks like the AMP! Extreme boosts to 1404 MHz out of the box, not much higher than the other cards from other brands, the high default clock is just a marketing gimmick but probably the chips are binned higher though. Doing 1404 @ 1.156v is impressive.


----------



## hertz9753

That is like saying that I don't know about GPU's. I still don't have a 980 Ti, but a have some cards.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That is like saying that I don't know about GPU's. I still don't have a 980 Ti, but a have some cards.


wat


----------



## King4x4

EVGA fanboy sighted!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> EVGA fanboy sighted!


I also have another 980 and a 770 that are not in that picture.

I'm also an ASRock fanboy and I have 5 rigs.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I also have another 980 and a 770 that are not in that picture.
> 
> I'm also an ASRock fanboy and I have 5 rigs.


I still have 2 evga 670 FTW in my cupboard, and I had 2 asus 670 TOP, 1 in a mates computer(shoulda paid me, but he is my best mate) and 1 sold. have an 8800 around here somewhere. Why do we hoard them?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Why do we hoard them?


Cause you lose a helluva lot of money if you resell them bare (not part of a rig).


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Cause you lose a helluva lot of money if you resell them bare (not part of a rig).


I know I've lost money as soon as I buy them. Maybe we start a giving our unused gaming gear to young gamers who want them, who need them. Worthy I rekon.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I know I've lost money as soon as I buy them. Maybe we start a giving our unused gaming gear to young gamers who want them, who need them. Worthy I rekon.


I just give old gear to my wife. Kinda sad to see a 970 push Netflix and dark souls (among a ton of puzzle games), but i guess it's retirement for the GPU


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> pretty funky. Set this up for my 780ti's and will test later.I had a pretty straight curve originally.


It works very well, just remember to set the "hysteresis" offset to something like 5c to stop the fans from throttling up and down.

Being on sli you might need a different fan curve. That's just what I use for my single card 780. You might want to set yours slightly more aggressive if sli.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, it's much faster than I anticipated. I ran Unigine Valley, The Last Remnant benchmark, and a still position in BF4 and on average I was gaining 40% with an overclocked 980ti vs overclocked 980. This was up from a 30% improvement when both were at stock, which is funny because my 980ti overclocked less well on average than my 980 but the relative performance tells a different story.
> 
> I ran into a glitch with Afterburner. If I crash momentarily, Afterburner's fan and voltage settings go back to some sort of default, even though the sliders don't change. This caused a bit of confusion.
> 
> My main problem is with the cooling.
> 
> Cooling: NZXT Phantom Full Tower with stock exhaust fan up top, a 140mm Noctua out back. I have one 140mm Silverstone fan for intake as aftermarket, one 120 from the side, and one 120 in from the bottom.
> 
> Game: BF4 Multiplayer, test map, 200% resolution, Ultra, x4 msaa
> 
> Room: Cool.
> 
> Overclocked @ 1463/8164 (small dips in core clock but kindda rare and on a small scale):
> 
> 78C at ~80% fan speed
> 43-44.5dB
> 
> Or
> 
> 73.5C at 100% fan speed
> 
> Boost seems to lose 5mhz when going from 100% fan speed to 80% fan speed.
> 
> Overclock still needs more testing to make sure it's fully stable. Probably will have to lower frequency by 5 mhz more. ASIC 65%.
> 
> Stock:
> 75C at 78% fan speed
> Or
> 65C at 100% fan speed
> 
> Testing Case Fans:
> The faster the case fans go, the cooler the GPU gets, so the slower the GPU fan has to go. Depending on multiple factors, raising the case fan speeds or lowering them may give a better or worse noise level. To get a more controlled test I set the dB meter in a fixed spot on my speaker, closer to the computer.
> 
> Case Fans Minimum, GPU Custom Fan Curve:
> 47.8dB, GPU at 95% fan speed
> GPU Temp: 79C
> 
> Case Fans Maxed, GPU Custom Fan Curve:
> 47.7dB, GPU at 90% fan speed
> GPU Temp: 78C
> 
> Turns out the 980ti is hot enough where raising or lowering the case fan speed doesn't change the volume of the sound the computer makes because the computer is mostly dominated by the GPU fan noise. Lowering the case fans took a 0.5dB decrease in sound immediately afterward, before the temps went up and the GPU just increased fan speed to compensate, setting me back to where I started, albeit with a hotter CPU. Obviously when the GPU is not running at 100%, lower speed case fans make more sense.
> 
> Fan Curve:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why the fan curve is set this way is because the 980ti idles below 50C every time, and the fans won't go on. I don't think going under 50C has any positive effect on the GPU's lifespan. If anything, it'll decrease it by making the fans go when it doesn't have to. And the closer I get to 80C, the more aggressive the fan curve becomes.
> 
> For like a 40% increase in speed, I think I can tolerate the noise level. _But I still want people to do the test I proposed on the MSI Owner's Club. Run Unigine Valley @ Extreme HD preset stock. I mean, reference stock, no extra power, voltage, boost, not even factory overclock. We can get a good comparison of cooling solutions of various vendors AND check if the thermals are close to what other people with our card are getting._


Man, that shows you how much more of a beast that 980 ti is compared to a normal 980. You wouldn't think there would be such a heat difference, however, you're going from a TDP 165, to a TDP 250. A very substantial increase in heat output. Of course you're dealing with extra once OC'ing is considered.

I don't expect too much of a difference here. My 780 has a tdp of 250w. I'm looking at managing the same amount of heat output. More or less.

Well, mine comes in today. I can't wait to give'er a go. I'm at work and all that jazz, so, have to play the waiting game.


----------



## Chargeit

My GTX 780 pushed to the limits allowed without unlocking the voltage (1320 core)...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My 980 ti fresh out the box, stock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Heaven 4.0, not valley.*

*The card is pretty much silent at stock. I wasn't sure if the fans were coming on at first. I'll test it out with a oc and all later.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Maybe but as I said earlier I had a narrow window to return without a restock fee so I had to decide quick. Also when the pump wasn't buzzing it was vibrating my case which wasn't awesome either. It's going back and I have a superclocked on the way to replace it. Sometimes it's better the devil you know, y'know?


So I just got my 2 EVGA 980 Ti SC and have to say I'm pretty damn happy. At idle they literally make no noise as the fans switch off. At 'normal' load they're still pretty quiet and at heavy load they get hot and noisy, but the noise is more like a 'whoosh' that I can tune out easily unlike the buzz from the Hybrid. It doesn't boost quite as high as the Hybrid (1250ish vs 1315ish) but with two of them who cares? I might have to tweak my fans a bit to get some more air moving through the case but on the whole I'm a very happy camper









Thanks to everyone who gave me tips on the Hybrid, but in the end it had to go and I think I've made the right choice for me









Cheers.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Just noticed the Zotac 980 Ti ArcticStorm comes with a support stand. Looks like a police baton.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Just noticed the Zotac 980 Ti ArcticStorm comes with a support stand. Looks like a police baton.


Haha... that is funny.


----------



## friend'scatdied

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/palit-geforce-gtx-980-ti-super-jetstream-review,1.html

Don't sleep on Palit!

Honestly I just love their ridiculous frog mascot.


----------



## cstkl1

Zotac arctic storm is just reference card.

I think ppl should buy the amp. If they decide to go wc jist get a ek wb n backplate.


----------



## Chargeit

I've fallen in love with this MSI 980 ti. Everything I've tested is worlds smoother then my 780 at the same settings. That's expected, but, the part that's getting me is how quiet the thing is. I've yet to hear the fans over my ambient. My max temp so far has been 72c when benching Heaven 4.0.

I haven't messed with OC'ing it yet. I likely won't until I feel the need for a little more hp. I think I'll take the silent operation over increased max fps for now.

The slight tint to my case side window also mutes the gamer red stripes that are visible on the side of the card. An unexpected bonus.

Then I read this...












*I just noticed you instead of your. Bad when I notice grammar errors.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I know I've lost money as soon as I buy them. Maybe we start a giving our unused gaming gear to young gamers who want them, who need them. Worthy I rekon.


I keep my old cards and retire them properly... By benching them! Interestingly enough, soon enough my benching rig will have better hardware than my gaming rig...


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> There are so many factors that go into the perceived sound a card makes that it's hard to say which one will be the quietest for you.
> 
> Off hand I can say the MSI gaming seemed to get praised for its sound levels. That's part of what attracted me to it. Really though, I've yet to hear a GPU that didn't sound loud by the time it hit 70%.
> 
> I have the same case as you. They weren't designed to be quiet sadly.


So I just got my 2 EVGA 980 Ti SC+ and have to say I'm pretty damn happy. At idle they literally make no noise as the fans switch off. At 'normal' load they're still pretty quiet and at heavy load they get hot and noisy, but the noise is more like a 'whoosh' that I can tune out easily unlike the buzz from the Hybrid. It doesn't boost quite as high as the Hybrid (1250ish vs 1315ish) but with two of them who cares? I might have to tweak my fans a bit to get some more air moving through the case but on the whole I'm a very happy camper









Thanks to everyone who helped me out









Cheers.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've fallen in love with this MSI 980 ti. Everything I've tested is worlds smoother then my 780 at the same settings. That's expected, but, the part that's getting me is how quiet the thing is. I've yet to hear the fans over my ambient. My max temp so far has been 72c when benching Heaven 4.0.
> 
> I haven't messed with OC'ing it yet. I likely won't until I feel the need for a little more hp. I think I'll take the silent operation over increased max fps for now.
> 
> The slight tint to my case side window also mutes the gamer red stripes that are visible on the side of the card. An unexpected bonus.
> 
> 
> Then I read this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I just noticed you instead of your. Bad when I notice grammar errors.


lol it's the MSI All your base are belong to us edition


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I also have another 980 and a 770 that are not in that picture.
> 
> I'm also an ASRock fanboy and I have 5 rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 2 evga 670 FTW in my cupboard, and I had 2 asus 670 TOP, 1 in a mates computer(shoulda paid me, but he is my best mate) and 1 sold. have an 8800 around here somewhere. Why do we hoard them?
Click to expand...

I'm a folder and I had to shut down some GPU's for the summer.

I still have over 40 days to do the step-up with an EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR

That would be the 980 Ti that they would send me. It would take about $330 to do it. Still thinking...


----------



## looniam

got time to see how a 980ti folds for others . .no?

gaming no brainer - *DO IT!*


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> lol it's the MSI All your base are belong to us edition


Lol. Really. It does bring me back to my days of playing Nintendo and getting some hastily translated text for a ending.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> So I just got my 2 EVGA 980 Ti SC+ and have to say I'm pretty damn happy. At idle they literally make no noise as the fans switch off. At 'normal' load they're still pretty quiet and at heavy load they get hot and noisy, but the noise is more like a 'whoosh' that I can tune out easily unlike the buzz from the Hybrid. It doesn't boost quite as high as the Hybrid (1250ish vs 1315ish) but with two of them who cares? I might have to tweak my fans a bit to get some more air moving through the case but on the whole I'm a very happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Oh yea. I'd have to imagine that this msi card that's so quiet would be loud and hot if I put it in sli. Still, I can deal with some noise at load. It's when you're system makes annoying sounds at idle that gets me the most. I'd likely go crazy from that buzz myself.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> got time to see how a 980ti folds for others . .no?
> 
> gaming no brainer - *DO IT!*


It's not like that. I am not a tester.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753

I'm in this thread to talk.


----------



## -terabyte-

Any 980 Ti Classy reviews available yet?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Any 980 Ti Classy reviews available yet?


EVGA hasn't send cards to reviewers...

Supply issues.

?


----------



## escalibur




----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> EVGA hasn't send cards to reviewers...
> 
> Supply issues.
> 
> ?


They couldn't spare ~5 Classies to send to the most popular review sites...


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> I just give old gear to my wife. Kinda sad to see a 970 push Netflix and dark souls (among a ton of puzzle games), but i guess it's retirement for the GPU


Lol retirement for the GPU hahah.

Oh the life we wish for our components. They're like our babies.


----------



## xTesla1856

Any word on when the Classy will be available? Also, how much of a step up is it from the regular SC+ ACX 2.0 980Ti card? After my MSI Gaming 6G failed me with spectacular coil whine, I think I'll return to EVGA


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> got time to see how a 980ti folds for others . .no?
> 
> gaming no brainer - *DO IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like that. I am not a tester.
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753
> 
> I'm in this thread to talk.
Click to expand...

ooppps - i meant *FROM* others .


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> They couldn't spare ~5 Classies to send to the most popular review sites...


evga is incompetent to say the least.

otherwise you would have seen every major site posting reviews,

just like they did with the 780ti classy and the 980 classy.................


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> evga is incompetent to say the least.
> 
> otherwise you would have seen every major site posting reviews,
> 
> just like they did with the 780ti classy and the 980 classy.................


I wouldn't go so far to say they are incompetent. I don't think they need any help selling the classifieds as of right now. Review sites are a courtesy for those that are on the fence on buying a specific card or that want to compare. Currently the people that want the classifieds are going to buy them regardless of whether or not there are reviews out for them. I wouldn't be surprised when supply overtakes demand that they will start sending them out to major sites for reviews.


----------



## Thetbrett

that Zotac looks beastly. Not sure my case would like non reference coolers though. I like to keep positive air pressure and that doesn't like more hot air in there. Nice card though.


----------



## hertz9753

Yes!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That is like saying that I don't know about GPU's. I still don't have a 980 Ti, but a have some cards.


Grab your horses and move to Bismarck, ND US.
There is a huge money tree somewhere!

Nice collection man!


----------



## hertz9753

How tall is is a horse? It's in your hands.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> How tall is is a horse? It's in your hands.


Tall enough to reach the top of your money tree my friend









Any of the cards with a golden GPU? Since you got so many cards one of them must be gold.
Curious how many of your EVGA cards are good overclockers and how many are duds.

Still hesitating which brand to go with to increase the chance of getting a good overclocker.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Grab your horses and move to Bismarck, ND US.
> There is a huge money tree somewhere!
> 
> Nice collection man!


all those gpu's and you could have just bought one good one instead


----------



## hertz9753

I also own six Intel 1155 CPU's.



I had to bring that one back for my TC team.

We need to get back on the topic of reviews.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

980 ti HOF review.

Translation. https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coolenjoy.net%2Fbbs%2Fboardc.php%3Fid%3Dreview%26no%3D27632%26p%3D1&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> 980 ti HOF review.
> 
> Translation. https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coolenjoy.net%2Fbbs%2Fboardc.php%3Fid%3Dreview%26no%3D27632%26p%3D1&edit-text=&act=url


The disassembled pictures are just so... glorious.


----------



## nyk20z3

What are the chances of the 980 Ti Lighting not using a Black/Yellow color scheme this time around ?


----------



## phaseshift

Video I made of the GTX 980 Ti going beast mode on Witcher 3 Ultra Settings


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> What are the chances of the 980 Ti Lighting not using a Black/Yellow color scheme this time around ?


What are the chances of the 980 Ti Lightning even coming out before the end of July? I mean, Lightning is great and all, but the G1, Classy and Gaming 6G all OC really nicely. The lightning will have to really pull something out of the bag to justify the price and delayed launch.

Also, MSI seems to have the lowest overall board *VRM temps*:


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What are the chances of the 980 Ti Lightning even coming out before the end of July? I mean, Lightning is great and all, but the G1, Classy and Gaming 6G all OC really nicely. The lightning will have to really pull something out of the bag to justify the price and delayed launch.
> 
> Also, MSI seems to have the lowest overall board *VRM temps*:


It's still a more prestigious card besides the Classy, I would buy it just for the fact it's a lighting and is built like a tank. I have a 980 Matrix and plan on WC when I am home for good from the Army next month. The problem is the like you said who knows when the Lighting is coming and how soon after would there be water block support. I am def not waiting another 3-6 months for that to happen. I honestly don't even need to upgrade but like all other enthusiast we get that itch, your right there is a good set of cards out now but if it doesn't say Lighting,Matrix or Classified on it then its a no go for me. Once you have owned the top of the line non reference cards you can't settle for less.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> It's still *a more prestigious card* besides the Classy, I would buy it just for the fact it's a lighting and is built like a tank. I have a 980 Matrix and plan on WC when I am home for good from the Army next month. The problem is the like you said who knows when the Lighting is coming and how soon after would there be water block support. I am def not waiting another 3-6 months for that to happen. I honestly don't even need to upgrade but like all other enthusiast we get that itch, your right there is a good set of cards out now but if it *doesn't say Lighting,Matrix or Classified on it* then its a *no go for me.* Once you have owned the top of the line non reference cards you can't settle for less.


Thanks for defining E-Peen for us.

At least act like you aren't attempting to insulate insecurities with hardware. Got to play like it's nothing but a thing.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Thanks for defining E-Peen for us.
> 
> At least act like you aren't attempting to insulate insecurities with hardware. Got to play like it's nothing but a thing.


Because some likes high end cards has nothing to do with insecurities. Maybe if I was bragging about quad Titan X or something that's flexing E-Peen.


----------



## james8

anyone wanna guess when the MSI GAMING gonna come in stock? the day i have enough funding is the day they run out -_-


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Because some likes high end cards has nothing to do with insecurities. Maybe if I was bragging about quad Titan X or something that's flexing E-Peen.


I don't know man. The way you said it.

Quad Titan X is massive E-peen.

I'm gong to call it about like so,


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*


Haha, I can definitely agree with the 5960X e-peen, and I'm ashamed but quite a few fellow X99 OCers I know dolled out a grand for one of those! Quad TITAN X is literally equivalent to burning money, why not just burn half of the cash and buy 3 980 Tis instead and OC them; you'll gain just as much performance. DX 12 will definitely improve multi-GPU support, but I'm thinking most benefits with be with dual or tri SLI setups. nVidia screwed the TITAN X owners bad, but on the plus side gave us all the 980 Ti we were waiting for, at a 970 price scaled range (980 Ti OC = 2x970).


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I can definitely agree with the 5960X e-peen, and I'm ashamed but quite a few fellow X99 OCers I know dolled out a grand for one of those! Quad TITAN X is literally equivalent to burning money, why not just burn half of the cash and buy 3 980 Tis instead and OC them; you'll gain just as much performance. DX 12 will definitely improve multi-GPU support, but I'm thinking most benefits with be with dual or tri SLI setups. nVidia screwed the TITAN X owners bad, but on the plus side gave us all the 980 Ti we were waiting for, at a 970 price scaled range (980 Ti OC = 2x970).


I'd lie if I said I didn't think about making the move to x99 just to say I had it. Hell, I'm still thinking about giving my ol'lady my 4790k and making the move. Though, that's because I want to get her off of AM3+... More or less.

Well, it isn't like the Titan X's are weaker then the 980 ti's. Just way more practical and reasonably priced. It is what it is.


----------



## hertz9753

Any reviews for the big EVGA Ti's?


----------



## xTesla1856

I may or may not have become impatient with waiting for the Classy, so I may or may not have bought a slightly used Titan X with full warranty... Next question is: ACX 2.0 or Kraken X10 ?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Any reviews for the big EVGA Ti's?


what do you mean? there are tons of reviews on the first page. if you mean the classified, Don't think review samples have been sent out yet, or they just were.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I may or may not have become impatient with waiting for the Classy, so I may or may not have bought a slightly used Titan X with full warranty... Next question is: ACX 2.0 or Kraken X10 ?


The stock ACX 2.0+ cooler should be fine. Are you talking about the NZXT G10 cooler? It is called the Kraken.


----------



## Tablo

So what's the deal with some BIOS update for the Gigabyte G1?
I need info on this, seems it applies a quieter fan curve or something, not quite sure, but it could push me to that over waiting for the MSI Gaming 6G to be in stock on Amazon.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm hearing good things about the G10.


----------



## dynobuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> So what's the deal with some BIOS update for the Gigabyte G1?
> I need info on this, seems it applies a quieter fan curve or something, not quite sure, but it could push me to that over waiting for the MSI Gaming 6G to be in stock on Amazon.
> If a G1 will fit in a Node 304 anyways >_<


For me its much more quieter than before. Same performance and temps for me. More info here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1562198/gtx-980-ti-gigabyte-g1-gaming-impressions-and-oc/250

Bios review here: http://www.tomshardware.de/gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-gaming-g1-silent-bios,testberichte-241854-4.html


----------



## captinkirk

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/84722-zotac-geforce-gtx-980-ti-amp-extreme/

Zotac 980Ti AMP extreme review.


----------



## EinZerstorer

the off top in every single thread is why I abandoned this place a year ago, it's still rampant and makes trying to find valid, useful information a pain,

I do not want to read through thousands of off topic posts and chit chatter IN EVERY SINGLE THREAD to gain the information I came here for

I truly hope something is done by the mods about this, there are general topic threads where we can hand out and be friends / chatter / goof off,

but like I said

when there are thousands of posts that are " filler " IN SPECIFIC TITLE THREADS. it makes me not even want to use this site, to much time wasted and effort reading to find the good stuff,.

sigh.......


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dynobuco*
> 
> For me its much more quieter than before. Same performance and temps for me. More info here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1562198/gtx-980-ti-gigabyte-g1-gaming-impressions-and-oc/250
> 
> Bios review here: http://www.tomshardware.de/gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-gaming-g1-silent-bios,testberichte-241854-4.html


Man that review is impressive. For those who haven't checked it out yet they measured a 3.5db decrease in gaming test (from 39.2. to 35.7) and 4.2db decrease in torture test (40.6 to 36.4). If I remember correctly every 3db 10db reduced is something like 50% less noise (due to logarithmic scale). Now I'm in limbo between trying G1 again, getting a classy, or getting msi gaming...


----------



## iSlayer

Every 10db the sound level effectively doubles due to the logarithmic scaling.

For humans, and how we perceive noise, it's something like 6db to double how loud we hear something.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Every 10db the sound level effectively doubles due to the logarithmic scaling.
> 
> For humans, and how we perceive noise, it's something like 6db to double how loud we hear something.


Fair enough. I fubarrd the maths on that one. Still impressive imo. granted I just remembered mine had real bad coil whine 100% of the time. (might have been bad card).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Every 10db the sound level effectively doubles due to the logarithmic scaling.
> 
> For humans, and how we perceive noise, it's something like 6db to double how loud we hear something.


I thought it's the other way around. 6-8dB is double, but ears hear duoble after 10dB.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I thought it's the other way around. 6-8dB is double, but ears hear duoble after 10dB.


Heh, I actually tried looking to compare that it was 6-8 to double for ears but I couldn't find anything. Not about 10, not about 6-8, so i'm just sticking with 10 for doubling until we can get better confirmation. That'd follow 'standard' log scaling.


----------



## nyk20z3

Any one have updates on the Lighting ?


----------



## Chargeit

Finally messed with OC'ing my MSI 980 ti gaming some. Ran max boost of 1440, though settled in at 1419.



Pretty much used the suggested oc settings in a review. At stock I was pulling 88 and some change. With further tweaking could push past 100 easy enough I'd think. Will do that later.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any one have updates on the Lighting ?


im getting anxious aswell... soon as a CLASSY comes in stock at NE ill bite since i wont do LN2 kpe isnt needed but i would rather get the lightning first


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> im getting anxious aswell... soon as a CLASSY comes in stock at NE ill bite since i wont do LN2 kpe isnt needed but i would rather get the lightning first


Whats the point of getting a classy if you don't plan LN2d it? Have you seen the classy thread? People can't even get past 1500 on air or water no matter what voltage they apply. Seems that it performs just like a reference model.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The 980ti is here. Apparently the mailwoman didn't bother to knock on my door and left the 980ti sitting out in front of the door.
> 
> The last time I left something in front of my front door, it was my pair of shoes. And somebody stole them.


I had that problem - printed and posted a sign on my door asking them to ring the doorbell, which they do consistently now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Heh, I actually tried looking to compare that it was 6-8 to double for ears but I couldn't find anything. Not about 10, not about 6-8, so i'm just sticking with 10 for doubling until we can get better confirmation. That'd follow 'standard' log scaling.


Maybe you will be interested in this link I found:

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-levelchange.htm


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> im getting anxious aswell... soon as a CLASSY comes in stock at NE ill bite since i wont do LN2 kpe isnt needed but i would rather get the lightning first


I just don't understand what they are waiting for, the card should have been done before the Ti was even released. I bought in to the 780 series late so i didn't have the frustration of waiting for the 780 Lighting as i bought it on release. All they are doing is losing customers so its on them, they have another 2 months tops and i will say EFF it and out my 980 Matrix under water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Whats the point of getting a classy if you don't plan LN2d it? Have you seen the classy thread? People can't even get past 1500 on air or water no matter what voltage they apply. Seems that it performs just like a reference model.


I can honestly say ive never seen any one run a Classy on LN2, a lot of people buy them because they do well on water. LN2 should be reserved for the Kingpin, maybe they are getting bad chips or something because i wold be furious if a reference card can keep up with a high end card like the Classy.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I just don't understand what they are waiting for, the card should have been done before the Ti was even released. I bought in to the 780 series late so i didn't have the frustration of waiting for the 780 Lighting as i bought it on release. All they are doing is losing customers so its on them, they have another 2 months tops and i will say EFF it and out my 980 Matrix under water.
> I can honestly say ive never seen any one run a Classy on LN2, a lot of people buy them because they do well on water. LN2 should be reserved for the Kingpin, maybe they are getting bad chips or something because i wold be furious if a reference card can keep up with a high end card like the Classy.


Well apparently the classy isn't even doing that good on air nor water. People claim it overclocks just like a regular 980 ti reference. Evga pulled the same stunt last time (980 gtx classified). What's the point of unlocked voltage if it can't even get up to 1500mhz on air nor water.


----------



## looniam

lol wut?

i have about the worse classy to date and its not having a problem getting TO 1500 on air:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> looniam --- *[email protected]* --- *980TI Classified 1501/3915* (+100/+412) --- *4916*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7814819
> 
> we doing drivers also? 353.38






but getting PAST 1500 is another story.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> lol wut?
> 
> i have about the worse classy to date and its not having a problem getting TO 1500 on air:
> 
> but getting PAST 1500 is another story.


man, that sucks. My G1 can hit about 1580 on air. To be honest I like the design of the classy way more than the g1. But at the end of the day it all comes down to performance over aesthetics.


----------



## hertz9753

I will only call a card stable if it can do what I want 24/7 with my OC and every program or game that I run.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I will only call a card stable if it can do what I want 24/7 with my OC and every program or game that I run.


Yep. If my PC runs what I play, it's stable. Don't really care for the stuff I don't run.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Another Hof 980ti review. Translation https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.expreview.com/41818.html&usg=ALkJrhiiUGrJJOWIQUncCMs_3UVqIvpQhA


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Well apparently the classy isn't even doing that good on air nor water. People claim it overclocks just like a regular 980 ti reference. Evga pulled the same stunt last time (980 gtx classified). What's the point of unlocked voltage if it can't even get up to 1500mhz on air nor water.


The Classy does 1430mhz out of the box. Mine does 1554mhz, at 1.20v. I haven't seen any reference card do that.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The Classy does 1430mhz out of the box. Mine does 1554mhz, at 1.20v. I haven't seen any reference card do that.


I think the point for all of these cards is that it is luck of the draw potential buyers should look beyond clock speeds when picking a card and instead go for the features each card delivers and the custom PCB of the Classy and the soon to be released KPE make them really good choices.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> man, that sucks. My G1 can hit about 1580 on air. To be honest I like the design of the classy way more than the g1. But at the end of the day it all comes down to performance over aesthetics.


it is a disappointment and i pretty much agree with how you look at it - performance over aesthetics. but for me it did cost just a few more bucks ($20) than an evga SC+ that i was about ready to pull the trigger. (yeah evga all the way







) and i look at having a probe it from my 780ti classy to hook up my DMM - classy tool for adjusting voltage (or evbot if i find one and spend the cash) and dual bios; i have an option to do some pretty carazy stuff if i want and it won't cost me an arm and leg if i blow up the card.









i knew i was at the mercy of the asic lottery going in and thought it out. when it comes down to it, even those folks with ~1450 max are probably gaming pretty good.

i am glad you can hit 1580 and wish you the best to go for 1600


----------



## james8

MSI Gaming 6G just came in stock!


----------



## captinkirk

https://www.hardwareheaven.com/content/reviews/graphics-cards/59121/asus-gtx-980-ti-strix-review

ASUS Strix review from Hardware Heaven.


----------



## fisher6

MSI 6G 980ti back in stock after I ordered the HOF. Unsure if I should order the MSI and cancel the HOF. Galax is 35$ cheaper. Any English reviews of the HOF?


----------



## Tablo

MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G versus the EVGA ACX 2.0+ SC+ 980 Ti (with the backplate, holy product name batman)
Gonna be in the Node 304, prioritizing quietness/perf, don't want to have fans maxing out to sustain high OCs.

Also going to keep it for probably 3 to 4 years, so if one's fans are going to wear down worse over time...that's a consideration, if EVGA PR speak is to be believed, their fans/motors are really durable.
EVGA support has served me very well, that's a plus for them.
Not sure how much the custom PCB of the MSI would make a difference in the real world.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tablo*
> 
> MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G versus the EVGA ACX 2.0+ SC+ 980 Ti (with the backplate, holy product name batman)
> Gonna be in the Node 304, prioritizing quietness/perf, don't want to have fans maxing out to sustain high OCs.
> 
> Also going to keep it for probably 3 to 4 years, so if one's fans are going to wear down worse over time...that's a consideration, if EVGA PR speak is to be believed, their fans/motors are really durable.
> EVGA support has served me very well, that's a plus for them.
> Not sure how much the custom PCB of the MSI would make a difference in the real world.


MSI has the lowest VRM temps, that's the thing you're looking at for long term use: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=ko&u=http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/boardc.php%3Fid%3Dreview%26no%3D27650%26p%3D13


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm struggling to decide whether or not to go for the EVGA 980Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+

I've never been on the green side, I'm picking up a Asus ROG 278Q G-Sync 1440p and want as much power as possible, hence the 980Ti, but I've also always wanted to try EVGA


----------



## nyk20z3

Pascal will be here by the time the Lightning comes out insane.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Pascal will be here by the time the Lightning comes out insane.


seriously???????????

whats more info on lightning? I owned a PNY reference that hit 1500 first week they came out but I returned it since I haven't had time to game.

now I want to upgrade but been waiting for this gpu whats info on pascal??


----------



## szeged

storm clouds forming in the distance, prepare yourselves.


----------



## hout17

OMG picked up the reference ASUS version and put an EK TItan X block on it and plays everything great at 1440p.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17*
> 
> OMG picked up the reference ASUS version and put an EK TItan X block on it and plays everything great at 1440p.


Yep, got a ek water block and ek backplate on my msi reference, 35c under load, +300 core + 600 memory, boosts to 1540mhz core and 4104mhz memory. Loving it!


----------



## TheChris2233

Well I got in EVGA classified. I am liking the sound much better than G1 but still get some coil whine during high fps (granted this is during menus / cut scenes with 4000+ fps). At least it's quiet otherwise. I will try some stress testing to see if it helps. Also looks pretty nice. I had read some reports about it feeling cheap / light compared to G1, but I would definitely disagree. It's certainly lighter because of plastic shroud but still seems very well put together.

I really hate coil whine, but I find myself wondering if any 980 ti exists that wouldn't have coil whine during menus at 4000+ fps. (although the 580s and 680s I've had previously had no issue). After playing RMA games with ACER monitor and now GPUs, I'm pretty annoyed at hardware vendors. Maybe my expectations are too high but I feel like there shouldn't be any quirky issues at all $600+ "enthusiast" products. I can't help but think vendors now focus on a line between how much BS they can away with before it cuts into profits vs the "old" mentality of "make the best product possible" to drive sales. Yay cynicism.


----------



## twerk

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_Super_JetStream/

This new Palit is awesome. Seems like the card to get if you want to stick with air cooling. One of the coolest running 980 Ti's and the quietest by a long way (31dB at full load compared to the Strix which is 39dB for example).

Shame it's not available in the US though.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_Super_JetStream/
> 
> This new Palit is awesome. Seems like the card to get if you want to stick with air cooling. One of the coolest running 980 Ti's and the quietest by a long way (31dB at full load compared to the Strix which is 39dB for example).
> 
> Shame it's not available in the US though.


Looks like a nice card but sadly its from Pallit.
Pallits warranty is the worst,they still owe me several cards but instead they physicly damage your stuff and sent it back stating YOU have damaged the card and warranty is voided.
Only happened to me with 3 680's and 1 770.
Be happy they dont sell this card in the US.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Looks like a nice card but sadly its from Pallit.
> Pallits warranty is the worst,they still owe me several cards but instead they physicly damage your stuff and sent it back stating YOU have damaged the card and warranty is voided.
> Only happened to me with 3 680's and 1 770.
> Be happy they dont sell this card in the US.


Wow... Wasn't aware they were that bad.

Note taken not to buy from them.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Wow... Wasn't aware they were that bad.
> 
> Note taken not to buy from them.


Thats just me, 2 friends of mine got ripped of by them to in the exact same way.
Luckely for them just 1 card, for me its 4 gone.

Best warranty on gpu's is still EVGA and Gigabyte IMO.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> yea, seems msi didn't try enough with the gaming edition. My current EVGA 980 TI SC has better 3dmark scores stock and overclocked.
> 
> Looks that it's either going to be lighting, Strix or the HOF for me. The HOF is priced at $699, so i have a feeling the strix will be priced in that range as well. Not sure about the lightning tho, they always seem to be in the same price as the classy and kinpin.


Reviews sang nothing but praise about the G1 Gam
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Looks like a nice card but sadly its from Pallit.
> Pallits warranty is the worst,they still owe me several cards but instead they physicly damage your stuff and sent it back stating YOU have damaged the card and warranty is voided.
> Only happened to me with 3 680's and 1 770.
> Be happy they dont sell this card in the US.


What a bunch of slimy bastards. To be honest most companies have horrible customer service. A standard RMA takes weeks to process and we've come to accept that as a norm. If you mail-in your iPhone it usually takes about a week, two weeks max. If you go to an Apple Store, your phone gets replaced on the spot provided they have the model. If it's a computer it takes 3-5 days and in busy periods it can go up to 10 days. That should be the norm.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChris2233*
> 
> Well I got in EVGA classified. I am liking the sound much better than G1 but still get some coil whine during high fps (granted this is during menus / cut scenes with 4000+ fps). At least it's quiet otherwise. I will try some stress testing to see if it helps. Also looks pretty nice. I had read some reports about it feeling cheap / light compared to G1, but I would definitely disagree. It's certainly lighter because of plastic shroud but still seems very well put together.
> 
> I really hate coil whine, but I find myself wondering if any 980 ti exists that wouldn't have coil whine during menus at 4000+ fps. (although the 580s and 680s I've had previously had no issue). After playing RMA games with ACER monitor and now GPUs, I'm pretty annoyed at hardware vendors. Maybe my expectations are too high but I feel like there shouldn't be any quirky issues at all $600+ "enthusiast" products. I can't help but think vendors now focus on a line between how much BS they can away with before it cuts into profits vs the "old" mentality of "make the best product possible" to drive sales. Yay cynicism.


No silver bullet for coil whine since it can be caused by a number of factors.

Try setting a frame limiter to the maximum refresh rate of your monitor (e.g. 144/120/96/60) via Rivatuner Statistics Server (Framerate Target in PrecisionX).


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> No silver bullet for coil whine since it can be caused by a number of factors.
> 
> Try setting a frame limiter to the maximum refresh rate of your monitor (e.g. 144/120/96/60) via Rivatuner Statistics Server (Frame rate Target in PrecisionX).


Yep frame limiter fixes it. To be fair it's much better than what I had with G1. There's no coil whine even at 1800fps. Just when it's greater than 3500-4500. Definitely a bit shocking to hear PC squeal during start up menus though. If it helps, FTL menu runs at 1800 fps and Saints Row 4 startup scenes had the 4000+.

I just find it interesting that this was never even a concern with older 580 and 680


----------



## nyk20z3

Might be safe to say we wont be seeing a Lighting again =] MSI you are taking entirely too longgggggggggggg.....


----------



## ChronoBodi

Just curious, if anyone has ever done a benchmark between a 980 Ti and a Titan X on Windows 10, now that WDDM 2/0's shared memory is now reality?

In Batman AK (tweaked with BMT tool) it will go past the physical 6144mb of my 980 Ti and went up to 7000 MB, give or take. The same would occur on Titan X, except obviously all within VRAM.

I'm curious as to if there's any perf difference between the two in terms of pure VRAM vs mixed VRAM+system ram in windows 10.


----------



## Kaisei

I've been trying to do a lot of research on the card I should get. It finally boiled down to the Hybrid (out of stock everywhere not seeing any stock any time soon), Classified, and the MSI Gaming. I ended up grabbing the MSI. I know there is no bad choice among these, but I can't shake this feeling that there is a better choice.. haha me being stupid I guess.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaisei*
> 
> I've been trying to do a lot of research on the card I should get. It finally boiled down to the Hybrid (out of stock everywhere not seeing any stock any time soon), Classified, and the MSI Gaming. I ended up grabbing the MSI. I know there is no bad choice among these, but I can't shake this feeling that there is a better choice.. haha me being stupid I guess.


Why do you feel the MSI is a bad choice? It's the weaker of the three, but is still a fantastic card and overclocker for the price. Hybrid is overpriced (passive VRM cooling) and Classified is a massive rip off due to the binning and business tactics of EVGA. Good luck trying to clock a Hybrid or Classy much higher than the MSI, especially on Air.


----------



## Kaisei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why do you feel the MSI is a bad choice? It's the weaker of the three, but is still a fantastic card and overclocker for the price. Hybrid is overpriced (passive VRM cooling) and Classified is a massive rip off due to the binning and business tactics of EVGA. Good luck trying to clock a Hybrid or Classy much higher than the MSI, especially on Air.


Oh no, I didn't say MSI was the bad choice. Would you elaborate on what you mean about EVGA binning? I was thinking the Classified would have better overclocking potential due to their higher class binning on the Classified series and the 14+3 power phases. I also think the Hybrid has the original fan cooling the VRM no? The AIO cools the GPU while the shroud fan cools the VRM was what I got from their forums.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaisei*
> 
> Oh no, I didn't say MSI was the bad choice. Would you elaborate on what you mean about EVGA binning? I was thinking the Classified would have better overclocking potential due to their higher class binning on the Classified series and the 14+3 power phases. I also think the Hybrid has the original fan cooling the VRM no? The AIO cools the GPU while the shroud fan cools the VRM was what I got from their forums.


There is no more binning on Classified cards. That is now restricted to KINGPIN series so EVGA can rip you off 100-300 more bucks for magical higher ASIC score. Of course if someone has money to spare- that is great choice for them.

Right now, if you are not EVGA support fan (which is the best I admit), the best cards in terms of OC/performance and Price ratio are: Gigabyte G1 and MSI. Zotac EXTREME is nice but it does not OC any higher than G1 and have simmilar problems (loud fans, chance for coil whine).

If you are willing to pay more just for EVGA support- grab Classified, but it won't have better OC than MSI and for sure not better OC potential than G1.

I was between Classified and G1 but I am dissapointed with 980 Ti Classified/KINGIP policy and overprice (at least in my country when compare to G1 or MSI) of Classified. So I will grab G1. May be louder, but OC better and is cooler.


----------



## Kaisei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> There is no more binning on Classified cards. That is now restricted to KINGPIN series so EVGA can rip you off 100-300 more bucks for magical higher ASIC score. Of course if someone has money to spare- that is great choice for them.
> 
> Right now, if you are not EVGA support fan (which is the best I admit), the best cards in terms of OC/performance and Price ratio are: Gigabyte G1 and MSI. Zotac EXTREME is nice but it does not OC any higher than G1 and have simmilar problems (loud fans, chance for coil whine).
> 
> If you are willing to pay more just for EVGA support- grab Classified, but it won't have better OC than MSI and for sure not better OC potential than G1.
> 
> I was between Classified and G1 but I am dissapointed with 980 Ti Classified/KINGIP policy and overprice (at least in my country when compare to G1 or MSI) of Classified. So I will grab G1. May be louder, but OC better and is cooler.


Thanks for explaining about the Classified non-binning. I had no idea. Why would they do this all of a sudden? Maybe that's why the price hike isn't as high as older Classifieds. For myself, I think I'd rather go MSI because I would rather have it slightly more quiet than slightly more powerful.

Thanks!


----------



## DuraN1

EVGA have never binned the Classified cards. No chips are reserved for the KPE cards as we've seen Classified cards with ASICs well above 72%, up to 84% on this forum iirc.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> EVGA have never binned the Classified cards. No chips are reserved for the KPE cards as we've seen Classified cards with ASICs well above 72%, up to 84% on this forum iirc.


True. But we have also seen below 70 or even 60 on Classiefied. And even high ASIC Classifieds had problems to OC as good as mid ASIC G1 Gamings.

All in all imo this is down to- if you are willing to pay extra for EVGA support, becasue performance, OC, temps or noise wise- Classified has nothing to justify buying it over G1 or MSI right now. I wanted Classy myself but I am highly dissapointed with them compare to G1 or MSI.


----------



## TheChris2233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> EVGA have never binned the Classified cards. No chips are reserved for the KPE cards as we've seen Classified cards with ASICs well above 72%, up to 84% on this forum iirc.


I really have to wonder about this. Perhaps it was this way before KPE released, but you have to wonder how to sorting process goes now that they offer a "by the asic" pricing model. You say no chips are reserved for KPE, but clearly the chips have to be sorted somehow or EVGA wouldn't be unable to sell gpu by asic score. Do they just split the shipment of cores into two buckets and say "these are for classifieds" and "these are for kpe" and then BIN from the KPE bucket?

As of now, It doesn't make a whole lot of business sense for a company that's decided to embrace a "$$ for ASIC" model to allow an 80+ ASIC go into a $699 classified if they can wring $1050 by throwing it in a KPE.

Compared to say Gigabyte with their "gauntlet binning" for G1 where the process seems to be much simpler (either it goes into a reference card or it goes into G1..as compared to EVGA's multitude of models).

Personally between my friends and my order as well, I know of four classified's shipped in the last two weeks. They were all between 66-71 asic (granted this small a sample size is hardly worth making any conclusions on). Both the G1s I returned were around 75 (fan noise and coil whine- although I would have loved to have tried that new bios first). I won't go into the merits of asic other than to say the 1.6% difference between me and my buds asic did show a 12mhz difference in max boost clock in heaven. While 12 is a negligible amount, it really makes me wonder what boost difference between say a 60 and a 80 would be.

Overall I don't like any of this ASIC crap. Random "magic numbers" takes a lot of the fun out of it for me. It's like spending all that time and money for uber loot in Diablo2/3 and then getting crappy rolls on the stats









I do find the idea of classifieds potentially being gimped to support a "stronger, more expensive" sub-brand of the same gpu to be disgusting. Likewise, the annoyance of such speculation makes me almost wish I had given MSI a shot where such speculation would be of no worry!

Most likely, I need to loosen my tin foil hat. I think it's probably on too tight


----------



## hertz9753

Tin foil hats in the closet don't work. I tried it.


----------



## SgtMunky

So, my first NVidia card, is also my first EVGA card.

I cannot even begin to comment on my opinion of the build quality. Nothing on it is flexible, it doesn't make the slightest rattle, and feels very very well made and sturdy.

Also surprised by the sound, I ramped the fans up to 100% briefly (as we all do with a new card







) and it really isn't that audible. Gaming with the fans set to auto is not audible, whilst GTA at 1080p is running super smooth at highest settings (no mods yet).

Very pleased, overclockers accidently duplicated my order and I had to stop myself from installing the second card







Now to order the Swift ROG PG278Q









N.B absolutely not even the slightest bit of coil whine


----------



## -terabyte-

Any 980 Ti Classy reviews around yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> So, my first NVidia card, is also my first EVGA card.
> 
> I cannot even begin to comment on my opinion of the build quality. Nothing on it is flexible, it doesn't make the slightest rattle, and feels very very well made and sturdy.
> 
> Also surprised by the sound, I ramped the fans up to 100% briefly (as we all do with a new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it really isn't that audible. Gaming with the fans set to auto is not audible, whilst GTA at 1080p is running super smooth at highest settings (no mods yet).
> 
> Very pleased, overclockers accidently duplicated my order and I had to stop myself from installing the second card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to order the Swift ROG PG278Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.B absolutely not even the slightest bit of coil whine


ROG PG278Q? Isn't it better if you get the XB270HU instead? It costs about the same but is an IPS-type panel instead.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Any 980 Ti Classy reviews around yet?
> 
> ROG PG278Q? Isn't it better if you get the XB270HU instead? It costs about the same but is an IPS-type panel instead.


Or just wait month-two for new ASUS IPS 1440p 144Hz monitor that was announced. XB27 has too much problems reported for me to take a risk







.

And sadly- no, no Classifieds reviews yet. I am wondering why there is none around, card was already out some time so you'd think even 1 review will pop out. Nothing so far







.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Or just wait month-two for new ASUS IPS 1440p 144Hz monitor that was announced. XB27 has too much problems reported for me to take a risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And sadly- no, no Classifieds reviews yet. I am wondering why there is none around, card was already out some time so you'd think even 1 review will pop out. Nothing so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I doubt it's going to be only a 2 months wait for the new Asus monitor which uses the same panel as the XB270HU, Asus has always delays and stock at first will surely be limited. Not to mention Asus has had lots of QC issues with the original ROG swift too (as far as I know).

And it is indeed true that Acer had several QC issues too, but since May 2015 they have changed their QC process and I'm hearing a lot less issues so far. We shall wait and see, I'm waiting for their new X34 curved 21:9 monitor coming out soon. Hopefully their QC changes have been applied to this new monitor too.


----------



## Hawkeye360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Any 980 Ti Classy reviews around yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> And sadly- no, no Classifieds reviews yet. I am wondering why there is none around, card was already out some time so you'd think even 1 review will pop out. Nothing so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here's a review, only one I've seen so far in English at least.


----------



## twerk

Which current 980 Ti models have binned GPUs? Does the Strix?

The Classified looks nice but what's the point of the nice cooler and power delivery if you get a dud chip.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Which current 980 Ti models have binned GPUs? Does the Strix?
> 
> The Classified looks nice but what's the point of the nice cooler and power delivery if you get a dud chip.


KPE. thats it really.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Here's a review, only one I've seen so far in English at least.


Thanks for the link, I'll have a look at it


----------



## ondoy

MSI Intros GeForce GTX 980 Ti Armor2X Graphics Card


----------



## szeged

msi needs a new marketing team ..........godlike titanium armor ............. msi pls.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> msi needs a new marketing team ..........godlike titanium armor ............. msi pls.


... nooblike no back-plate ...


----------



## iSlayer

MSI has a great marketing team! Just not for anyone that doesn't need 1337 gamer branded ultra gamer technology.


----------



## Kaisei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> MSI Intros GeForce GTX 980 Ti Armor2X Graphics Card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> msi needs a new marketing team ..........godlike titanium armor ............. msi pls.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> ... nooblike no back-plate ...


I think the armored edition cards are MSI's mid-tier binned cards (or at least mid-tier factory overclocked).


----------



## Ganf

MSI... If you don't have the Lightning release announcement you don't have anything. Go home and don't come back without something yellow.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> MSI... If you don't have the Lightning release announcement you don't have anything. Go home and don't come back without something yellow.


They'll come back alright... with ASIC pay charts, thanks to EVGA.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> MSI Intros GeForce GTX 980 Ti Armor2X Graphics Card


GOD DAMNIT! I JUST bought my Gaming 6G!!!














The hell does this version have?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> GOD DAMNIT! I JUST bought my Gaming 6G!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hell does this version have?


Twice as much armor, duh.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Any 980 Ti Classy reviews around yet?
> 
> ROG PG278Q? Isn't it better if you get the XB270HU instead? It costs about the same but is an IPS-type panel instead.


Asus are being super vague on their release period, plus £630 was already a £130 stretch on my budget, and the Acer is a further £110 more! And I'm not so sure about Acer monitors in general, and having quite a but of ROG gear anyway, it was just a better buy for me


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Asus are being super vague on their release period, plus £630 was already a £130 stretch on my budget, and the Acer is a further £110 more! And I'm not so sure about Acer monitors in general, and having quite a but of ROG gear anyway, it was just a better buy for me


This way --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1549176/official-acer-predator-xb270hu-owners-club/2150.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Might be safe to say we wont be seeing a Lighting again =] MSI you are taking entirely too longgggggggggggg.....


if this is true I will never buy any future lightning.


----------



## SgtMunky

Why? I just said I didn't buy that monitor


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> MSI... If you don't have the Lightning release announcement you don't have anything. Go home and don't come back without something yellow.


I hope its black n red this time to match my ROG board but i will prob water cool it anymore, at this point it looks grim though =]


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Here's a review, only one I've seen so far in English at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, I'll have a look at it
Click to expand...

FYI, that is a very good sample to review; most don't get those clocks (1539/2050). only two of the~8 people including myself hit those speeds. i'd say most get around 50 less on both core and vram - one guy even lower.

just letting you know what's in the wild.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> FYI, that is a very good sample to review; most don't get those clocks (1539/2050). only two of the~8 people including myself hit those speeds. i'd say most get around 50 less on both core and vram - one guy even lower.
> 
> just letting you know what's in the wild.


That's fine with me. My goal for now is to get 2 and push both around 1500 (on water), it will still take a couple of months before I build my new rig so hopefully there will also be more stock by that time. By that time I hope to see a few more reviews too.

I plan on building a Skylake rig and get a 3440x1440 21:9 monitor, the Acer one coming out soon (FreeSync is already out, waiting for G-Sync version).


----------



## looniam

go to the classy/KPE owner's thread!


----------



## p4inkill3r

MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti review @ TweakTown

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7283/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-video-card-review/index.html


----------

